# Sticky  A snapshot from your day



## shadowmare

So I saw this thread on another forum and thought we could have one too! This thread is basically for everyone to share just ONE snapshot from your day. It can be a nice artsy picture of your dog with a sunset behind, a puppy learning his first trick or your dog doing something naughty that you cought on your phone camera. 
I will start with a picture of Axel from tonight. OH's dad gave us a bone that he got from the butchers and I thought it was a great chance to work on his "wait":ihih: After 15 seconds he took his "can I eat already, mum?" position:lol:


----------



## Kchip

This was a snap from our day with Gracie meeting a friend's Rotweiller for the first time and promptly snuggling up on the bed next to her... made her look so tiny!


----------



## rona

From our day out yesterday 

IMG_4125 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Guest

Who's that trip trapping across my bridge?


----------



## northnsouth

Can you tell me when you will all be returning to work? A bit of peace and quiet would be appreciated around here!!


----------



## Goldstar

Wanting to share my banana for breakfast (which she did)


----------



## SarahBee

Here's one from our walk today.

Lottie stayed remarkably clean, but it's so cold that I think even she didn't want to get wet and muddy!


----------



## BlueJay

Yep...


----------



## Wildmoor

My oldie has DM so to keep him mobile I do longer walks at weekends and like to take him somewhere different - today we went to Hardcastle Crags near Hebden Bridge lovely walk a bit hard for him in places, last week we went to the reservoir above the Shepherds rest in Todmorden


----------



## JoeyTheCat

Took Merlin to the park today wearing the Julius K9 harness he got as a Christmas present


----------



## Squeeze

Mucky puppy...


----------



## Gertrude

Taken about an hour ago xx


----------



## rona

IMG_4199 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Halo

Mud mud mud n more mud


----------



## metaldog

We are baby sitting for the grandchildren today


----------



## Jem121

Our morning walk round the field before the heavens opened!


----------



## Burrowzig

St Patrick's chapel ruins







DSC03932a[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Squeeze

And this is him without a walk...


----------



## MollySmith

This from our dusk lead walk today in Cambridge. We usually walk on the other side but it was impassable today, you can't see the path.


----------



## Donut76

No Angel on this pic coz she wasn't playing nice for the camera lol but found a new walk today


----------



## cinnamontoast

Not today, admittedly. All three had major pad or claw injuries. Not fun!! What is it with springers, running through brambles and over pieces of slate!


----------



## shadowmare

Axel enjoying his tug (all alone:scared this morning...before he got ill


----------



## Goldstar

Watching me as usual


----------



## Fluffster

Puddles are fun!


----------



## Pointermum

I have to admit i'm loving the flooded pathways , i put my wellies on and splash around like a big kid


----------



## Phoolf

From our walk in Sherwood Forest with SLB earlier










Kes is now snoring very loudly on my lap


----------



## Jem121

Our walk was fairly dry today.
was lucky enough to miss the rain again!


----------



## shadowmare

Axel has recovered from his yesterday's sickness and is back to his smiley self today!:w00t:


----------



## Arin

Panoramic picture of Rolo on the field this morning


----------



## toffee44

This was yesterday post very wet and cold walk, snuggled on sofa ( me) and Dylan watching 101 Dalmatians










And teal right now my bedroom floor


----------



## Squeeze

Jaxons balls....


----------



## Tacey

April wearing her frisbee as a hat. And a scarf.


----------



## cravensmum

My lot today.


----------



## shadowmare

Squeeze said:


> Jaxons balls....


He looks very proud of his balls:ihih:


----------



## Squeeze

> He looks very proud of his balls


He does love his balls...


----------



## Arin

Rolo spent all afternoon asleep in his toys


----------



## toffee44

I face planted my ball.........in a puddle.....


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## shadowmare

He's a gentle killer. First he will rip off your nose and pull out all the stuffing out of your head, but then he will give you gentle kisses. For some reason reminded me of Kevin Bridges joke about Glasgow... "You might get stabbed in Glasgow, but you'll get directions to the nearest hospital"


----------



## toffee44

The sun came out......I'm sooooooo happy. teal xx


----------



## shadowmare

Still enjoying his bed


----------



## rona

IMG_4416 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Fluffster

Today has been a tiring day


----------



## VickynHolly

Not taken today but at the weekend. Not often my photos make it from my phone, to my computer, then onto to PB in the same day.

Nothing better then a nice big muddy wet field to play on


----------



## toffee44

0c meh still warm enough for a swim...


----------



## Fluffster

My iPad stand keeps moving!

Edit: eek it's huge, sorry!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## VickynHolly

Yesterday's walk


----------



## Squeeze

Look at that mud...!


----------



## northnsouth

VickynHolly said:


> Not taken today but at the weekend. Not often my photos make it from my phone, to my computer, then onto to PB in the same day.
> 
> Nothing better then a nice big muddy wet field to play on


Or fall in...


----------



## ChavasRegal

Walkies round the reservoir










Standoff with some swans.










New bandana










And sleep


----------



## Apollo2012

None of us wanted to get out of bed this morning except my daughter lol


----------



## Amelia66

"its too cold outside!"


----------



## MollySmith

Molly on her walk this morning (in the red jumper!) with her friends. Please to report that it's the first time she's done this walk since the summer when she was off in pursuit of birds and ducks and always ended up in the water (she hates water!). Our hours of recall work have paid off as she remained a dry and focussed dog.


----------



## Blitz

Peace reigns - after an afternoon driving me mad because Candy was jealous of Bruin staying with us.


----------



## Jem121

Chillin' by the river



"Get the ball...... if you can!"


----------



## rona

IMG_4508 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

I keep coming back to this thread...

Very wet and very windy afternoon on the beach...


----------



## lisaslovelys

No puppy pics today give her a day or 2 off lol 

Here is a pic of my day !! Footpath has turned into a river and my boots are leaking


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly and Lola, my sisters dog


----------



## SpringerHusky

Playing in the snow, Chu is frustrated because she can't chase Brody in the tree lol she can't climb it like he can so will run around the tree, yelling at him and attempting to climb it.


----------



## Guest

SpringerHusky said:


> Playing in the snow, Chu is frustrated because she can't chase Brody in the tree lol she can't climb it like he can so will run around the tree, yelling at him and attempting to climb it.


Your dog climbs trees? :001_unsure:


----------



## MollySmith

Molly and two of her friends on her walk this morning, it's a gorgeous day here.


----------



## Kirstyrebe

Seems like I have a new bulldog statue lol (naughty Ronnie)


----------



## SpringerHusky

McKenzie said:


> Your dog climbs trees? :001_unsure:


Yep, he loves it. He's crazy I know  he doesn't go very high but that is his favorite tree and climbs it every time.


----------



## vet-2-b

A lovely picture of are morning walk...


----------



## Squeeze

It's chilly today...


----------



## Guest

I'm cheating - this was from yesterday.

I dumped the washing on the sofa to fold, and the next minute...



(Please note, I don't usually wear Hawaiian shirts!!!)


----------



## Labrador Laura

OH has just come home with a Chinese , whilst I was dishing up in the kitchen something ran off to get his seat in the front room ...










'yeah, I'm not moving'


----------



## Argent

I love this thread, will be subscribing as I don't have a dog to take pics of day-to-day


----------



## bobbyw

Loving the pics on this thread.

Here is Dodger on the beach at Brighton this morning. First day it's not been raining for ages so took a trip this morning.


----------



## Jem121

Didn't go for an exciting walk today. Went down the park and threw the ball around with the launcher for 45mins in the rain! wahooo:glare: 
Dogs enjoyed it though something different for them


----------



## Labrador Laura

Jem121 said:


> Didn't go for an exciting walk today. Went down the park and threw the ball around with the launcher for 45mins in the rain! wahooo:glare:
> Dogs enjoyed it though something different for them


They always look sooo happy ! Do their tails ever stop?


----------



## Jem121

Labrador Laura said:


> They always look sooo happy ! Do their tails ever stop?


They are always happy when on a walk, there little tails go nuts!! 
Although i bathed them all when we got in as they smelt doggy..... not so happy now


----------



## Squeeze

This boy never wants to leave my parents...










Took me 20 minutes to get him out the door today...!


----------



## Squeeze

Ear control problems in the wind...


----------



## Squeeze

I think I'm turning this thread into 'Jaxons snapshot of the day'


----------



## Dober

Erm....MUD!


----------



## Hazy81

Fluffster said:


> Puddles are fun!
> 
> Exactly what mind does!


----------



## rona




----------



## shadowmare

Someone said mud?:w00t:


----------



## ChavasRegal

Took Teddy to the local country park yesterday afternoon, after spending an hour grooming him in the morning this us how he repaid me.










Not bad to say he doesn't like the bath!!!


----------



## toffee44

Mum baked a cake......I watched. Dylan xXx


----------



## lisaslovelys

Can you spot the dog ?? :laugh:


----------



## rona




----------



## Labrador Laura

The boys today enjoying their walk ....


----------



## Jem121

Had a lead walk around the roads this morning as daughter isnt at playschool so had the pushchair with me.


----------



## labradrk

Freaky skies on our walk today. I've never seen clouds that dark before so had to snap a picture. Yes we got caught in it, yes it hailed like a bitch and yes, the dogs were less than thrilled. Then the sun came out - weird!


----------



## sailor

You've got a bit of mud on you there Toppa.....

Todays walking photo looks pretty much the same as every other photo from this month, muddy.


----------



## Fluffster

Our first trip to a big and busy (although doesn't look it in the pic) park today! Daisy was excellent, even recalled when some kids near her kicked a football (she's ball obsessed!).


----------



## rona

From yesterday entitled 
*mousing* 


IMG_4816 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly

Such a lady, not!


Oops!. Need to put the brakes on earlier Lola


----------



## Squeeze

Valentines dinner for one...


----------



## lisaslovelys

Little madam always nicks my seat :001_wub: She is funny :laugh:


----------



## VickynHolly

Action shot


Dirty Holly


----------



## Squeeze

Happy, soggy J-pup...


----------



## Fluffster

An hour of relentless ball throwing later...


----------



## Mariek76

Cheating a little as these are from Sunday.

Sunday morning (early wake up, pesky puppy) chillin' with Mum on the sofa:



Sunday afternoon enjoying a very muddy first time off the lead at Pennington Flash.



I am  at the dog who climbs trees by the way. I'd be cacking myself that he'd fall out!


----------



## sskmick

Not quite what everyone else has posted but our grandson became frightened of dogs after an incident a few years ago, when he went out to meet our niece's two dogs that were kept in the back garden. The male knocked him over and both dogs were on top of him. He wasn't bitten but was scratched I don't know but I strongly suspect there was a lot of shouting and screaming by the adults at the time.

Even though from being very young Jack has been around Duke after the incident we had to keep Duke away from him, usually in another room.

Well yesterday we had a break through, I took him out to play with the rabbits while I cleaned them. He stroked them and hand fed them, that was lovely because Barney was originally bought for him and Barney went straight to him.

He asked if he could come with me and Duke on our doggy walk, no problem, he wanted to hold his lead on the way back so I gave him the handle of the lead while I held the lead lower down.

When we got home Jack wanted to play with Duke, we tend to encourage play by using commands that Duke obeys and gets a treat for. Its controlled and enjoyable for both our grandson and Duke.


----------



## sailor

Ice reflecting on this mornings walk......


----------



## Kirstyrebe

Isabelle and. Ronnie sharing an ice cream


----------



## Burrowzig

Yesterday's walk


----------



## Arin

Rolo being a good boy on the bus


----------



## lisaslovelys

*Honey's had a busy day here she is asleep by me waiting for me to take her up to bed . I am going to join her* :Yawn:


----------



## Siskin

This was from yesterday's walk.

We met up with some friends and their dog Barney who is nearly 3.

They had a lovely time in the mud and happily shared a branch.


----------



## Fluffster

Drying off after her walk


----------



## VickynHolly

My nephews came on the walk yesterday. Dogs and kids had fun!. Think it was one of the best I got of them all.


And this is Holly after they went home


----------



## Fluffster

Enjoying the muddiest puddle she could find...


----------



## Kirstyrebe

Kids having fun with Ronnie on the dunes


----------



## Squeeze

Not technically today....

But I found it on the camera today... So that counts...


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector hanging out on the cats loungey window seat



Maudey objecting to Hector being in her spot


----------



## cinnamontoast

Not dog related, but OMG, the filth!!


















I have seen exactly how he does this. He gets down and literally smooges his face in the mud. Little swine!


----------



## Oenoke

This was yesterday afternoon.


----------



## StormyThai

I think someone had fun...


----------



## rona

IMG_5068 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


IMG_5069 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## sailor

More mud and action, from tiny Toppa today.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Squeeze

Wiiiiiiindy...


----------



## Mariek76

Squeeze said:


> Wiiiiiiindy...


Look at him. All wind swept and interesting as Billy Connolly would say 

This was from our jaunt round Witton Country Park yesterday.

Newfoundland spots stream. It was only ever going to end one way.............


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby meeting my sisters new puppy for 1st time


----------



## VickynHolly

My nephews and Holly on a walk. I only wanted a photo of Holly, but the boys had other ideas!.


----------



## VetUK

This is Jack on Saturday...


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Squeeze

My poorly sick boy with his new toy...


----------



## StormyThai

This was taken yesterday, but this sums Thai up in one pic :lol:


----------



## Freddie and frank

poor Freddie back from having his ear flushed out yet again.


----------



## BlueJay

Freddie and frank said:


> poor Freddie back from having his ear flushed out yet again.
> 
> [/QUOTE]
> 
> Awww look at his face! Not impressed, is he :(
> 
> My three being boring :rolleyes:
> 
> [IMG]https://lh3.googleusercontent.com/-gK7LDjvs5PY/UxDYcHr-5DI/AAAAAAAAHKs/GBdv8y6oAKc/w433-h577-no/IMG_20140227_221525.jpg


----------



## Randomly Set

http://i125.photobucket.com/albums/p72/bigardmat/Jeff%20-%20S****horpe%2028_02_14/IMG_0427.jpg

More pictures of today's beach adventure here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/355261-pic-heavy-jeffs-trip-beach-also-visit-his-mother.html


----------



## Squeeze

Waiting for his St. Pirans day pasty...










... Nom nom nom...










Awful pics... I've dropped my phone and think I've bust the camera...


----------



## mukund

Doubt pls if i add an url link to the post will it come as a link or as a picture itself?


----------



## rona

IMG_5764 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## houndog

My three hounds. As usual, waiting for treats!


----------



## picaresque

Boydog today


----------



## Squeeze

Love this boy...


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly and my nephew Liam in her bed. Liam was in it first, then Holly joined him.


Here they are the next morning, today.


And Holly with her new football that my sisters boyfriend gave her.


----------



## Boardy63

Playing with my camera


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper on his walk today.


----------



## Jem121

A lovely 4mile walk along the sea wall... Perfect!
(My legs are killing me though!)


----------



## rona

IMG_5897 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## shadowmare

"Oh no! The ball has escaped!"


----------



## shadowmare

naaah... my day wasn't this eventful. it looked more like this


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Fluffster

Fun in the sun today


----------



## Tacey




----------



## VickynHolly

Holly's new housemate, Ted a 10 month old Shih Tzu


----------



## Fluffster

Quite pleased with herself


----------



## Squeeze

Oh... Hi...!


----------



## Guest

My sisters puppy Bailey came for a visit to our house for the first time.


----------



## Jp kp

At last some good weather!


----------



## Jezavix

Sunbathing.


----------



## pogo




----------



## VickynHolly

Playing tug


So proud of Holly. She is really nervous and reactive to dogs, she took to Ted near enough straight away.

They also lie next to each other


All big steps for Holly.


----------



## northnsouth

It Friday, it's sunny.....









and we were heading home before any fishermen got to our lake!!


----------



## picaresque

Gracie in goal


----------



## Jem121

SUNDAY 16TH MARCH


TODAY


----------



## shadowmare

having a wee lazy tug game on a monday night


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Jezavix




----------



## Squeeze

Asked the J-pup to go find Bunny and bring him in...

He went racing into the kitchen and raced back with Bunny...

I then asked him to put Bunny in his bed...


----------



## shadowmare

Axel was not impressed with the torrential rain that interrupted our walk in the park and we had to go back home!:skep:


----------



## ChavasRegal

Me and Teddy on our walk this evening.


----------



## Squeeze

Up a bit.... Left a bit... Oooooh... That's the spot...


----------



## Squeeze

I'm sat by the treat cupboard... Again... 
How about if I look cute...?


----------



## Goldstar

Sleepy pup


----------



## diefenbaker

Log. Nuff said.


----------



## diefenbaker

picaresque said:


> Gracie in goal


Dief plays left wing. Only 9 more and we have a team.


----------



## VickynHolly

A boy and his dog



Holly and Ted


Think I should add one of just Holly


----------



## picaresque

diefenbaker said:


> Dief plays left wing. Only 9 more and we have a team.


Now there's an idea. I'd sign Gelert up as well but he's more of a rugby type.


----------



## VickynHolly

Dog on a tree


----------



## picaresque

Peek a boo




*smoulder* 


Sorry, couldn't pick just one!


----------



## Jp kp

Log!!!!!!



And sneaking on the sofa the little ****!


----------



## rona




----------



## Kinjilabs

rona said:


>


Awww the lovely Alfie


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Jackie99

Sadly I forgot my camera today and we had a truly beautiful walk as well with some Baby Lambs in sight! But here are a few pictures from yesterday


----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## shadowmare

We have a friend staying with us this week!


----------



## cinnamontoast

Mother, cuddles?


----------



## Durhamchance

We went to watch my friend and her dog compete for the first time in a year following an accident- he did alright :thumbsup:



the next show we go to we will have our own puppy with us!


----------



## Fluffster

Oh to be this comfy!


----------



## Wuffstuff

Bry was concerned that the tidying under the stairs would result in his spare beds being thrown out.....sitting on them was his way of protecting them!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab today enjoying a new walk :


----------



## northnsouth

Hunting dog??


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## VickynHolly

Beach walk yesterday.


Better not leave Ted out, didn't get many of him


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Sadly, shortly after this photo was taken, ball no. 5074 met an untimely end


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## VickynHolly

Holly on a wall.


Part of are walk today. They went on the beach as well.


----------



## Squeeze

Piran chilling in the sun...


----------



## Durhamchance

Chase met her 'Uncle Dexter' for the first time today- he and her mum are cousins (same grandparent) She was very polite and friendly- proud mummy moment :001_wub:


----------



## cinnamontoast

I'm pretty proud of this picture, the new phone is really good! We drove down for lunch on the South bank then home via Westminster. 










Oops, just remembered this is in Dog chat, sorry!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## MollySmith

Molly (left) and her b/f Ralph, almost twins down to the front left paw


----------



## jackapoo

On our walk today, never seen so many Daisies and Dandelions, so Poppy just had to pose


----------



## rona




----------



## rona




----------



## Phoolf

We recently started going on a new walk round a local country park; this is where my dad usually walks her and it's great. Tons of grass to run around on and very few dogs etc.


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper legging it down to the beach close to our new home, I think he likes it!


----------



## Roger Downes

Seeing as that was only a picture of Scamps backside! Here is another one.


----------



## happysaz133

Bobby killed Katy's teddy today, there will be hell to pay at bedtime when she doesn't have her doggy for cuddles!


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

7am walk into the forest I have ordered a GoPro hero 3 with a harness so expect more and HD


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## Hanwombat

Well this was from yesterday


----------



## Randomly Set

Went to Hardwick on Saturday (only a 5 minute drive away)










More images here:
http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/361850-jeffs-easter-weekend.html#post1063648108


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Today so far ....










I'm tired watching them


----------



## Phoolf

Randomly Set said:


> Went to Hardwick on Saturday (only a 5 minute drive away)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> More images here:
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/dog-chat/361850-jeffs-easter-weekend.html#post1063648108


I am up to Hardwick tomorrow I think, there's a circular 9mile walk which goes through the grounds (among other things)


----------



## Hazy81

We went to Crosby beach the other day, Mya was confused why this man wasn't giving her praise!


----------



## StormyThai

I broke the dog again


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

Lovely sunny day at the lake


----------



## Durhamchance

Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball


----------



## princeno5

Durhamchance said:


> Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball Throw the ball


sooo cute,i would love a border collie,im scared I wont keep up with though


----------



## Apollo2012

walk on the beach this evening


----------



## StormyThai

Yep



Still broken 
I don't think his Am bull body can keep up with that Collie brain :lol:


----------



## Boardy63

My lovely little girl ,those eyes melt your heart


----------



## sailor

10yo Daughter doing her bit, teaching Toppa and George some good sits this evening.


----------



## Zaros

MrsZee trying to persuade the Incredible Bulk to give her his paw so that she can inspect his nails.

But Dopey Joe is having none of it until he gets a reward first::lol:


----------



## shadowmare

The wee man was helping out with the dishes today


----------



## ActiveRidgeback




----------



## Dogless

Got to add one here as it's an achievement for Kilo.sitting in the presence of a moving sheep that we had been running towards :thumbsup:. Just realised you can't see the sheep - it had run behind the bushes as I snapped the shot!!! I'll add another pic below where you can see it as proof :lol:.


----------



## MontyMaude

I took Hector out for his usual walk today even though it was raining and we had a fabulous time as there was hardly anyone about so he was offlead for 95% of it and did a lovely off lead meet with a huge black lab and came straight back from him when called and didn't look back, he recalled every time I called him and he even walked through a puddle rather than squeaking and tip toeing around it and he didn't react at all when the helicopter came past very low and very close  So have a proud picture of my crazy very wet crinkled cut eared monster.

Soggy Pup


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## ActiveRidgeback

I come out of the shower and I found this lurking in my quilt (which was placed on my bed) how on earth did she manage to do that


----------



## Apollo2012

:001_wub:


Dogless said:


> Got to add one here as it's an achievement for Kilo.sitting in the presence of a moving sheep that we had been running towards :thumbsup:. Just realised you can't see the sheep - it had run behind the bushes as I snapped the shot!!! I'll add another pic below where you can see it as proof :lol:.


I love your boys :001_wub: if I lived in the middle of nowhere with lots of land I would love to have a RR, though it would probably have to be a girl, I don't know if Apollo would like another boy in the house lol


----------



## Apollo2012

the beach this evening after a long day helping at a horse show

We spent a good ten minutes watching some amazing kite surfing

Carrying his ball home and looking for squirrels


----------



## Dogless

Apollo2012 said:


> :001_wub:
> 
> I love your boys :001_wub: if I lived in the middle of nowhere with lots of land I would love to have a RR, though it would probably have to be a girl, I don't know if Apollo would like another boy in the house lol


They're really easy in the house in the main - like cats; just curl up somewhere warm and snooze. But yes, outdoors I do think they need an awful lot more than just the pavement walks some get - well you know I do, mine are always up a mountain or out running or walking :lol:. We are looking at houses again when we come back to the mainland and outside space is my priority :thumbsup:.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

5:30 am


----------



## Sarah1983

More of a series of snapshots here lol.


----------



## Dogless

The more of silly Spendog I see the more I love him :001_wub:.


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

Into the unknown


----------



## StormyThai

Thai out in the garden


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted on a walk. Could just about see him.


Holly on the same walk


----------



## ActiveRidgeback




----------



## dogkrazy

Amber waiting patiently for her treat


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## rona

Action shot


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Squeeze

Jax was having tongue issues today...


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Goldstar

Walkies today


----------



## rona

The boys waiting while we checked the reptile refuges


----------



## shamykebab

The stop whistle got their attention! A lovely evening walk with just two of the girls.


----------



## Boardy63

My baby up in bed with her poorly mum ,love her she is my rock


----------



## Mrsred

Squeeze, I truly love your pics. I don't care what anyone says, black labs are only ever truly happy when they are either eating or belting about the place!


----------



## Squeeze

Mrsred said:


> Squeeze, I truly love your pics. I don't care what anyone says, black labs are only ever truly happy when they are either eating or belting about the place!


Thanks...  ... He is a happy chap...

Well he was...
Until I did this...


----------



## Guest

What Millie thought about doing some gardening 


Clever monkey has learnt to chomp snails but not swallow them.


----------



## rona

Squeeze said:


> Thanks...  ... He is a happy chap...
> 
> Well he was...
> Until I did this...


You cruel owner. They just won't smell like his toys *at all*


----------



## Squeeze

rona said:


> You cruel owner. They just won't smell like his toys *at all*


I'm evil... :devil:

Unfortunately big Santa was sicked on... :eek6:

So they all had a (much needed) freshen up...!


----------



## rona

At the woods before anyone else was around


----------



## cravensmum

Me and an attempted group shot.


----------



## Oenoke

Some of Star from today


----------



## rona

cravensmum said:


> Me and an attempted group shot.


Looks like you've lost weight as well as the pups


----------



## Sarah1983

Waiting for the love of his life to arrive.


----------



## cravensmum

rona said:


> Looks like you've lost weight as well as the pups


Nope,that's just a flattering angle,you can't see my double chin.


----------



## rona

cravensmum said:


> Nope,that's just a flattering angle,you can't see my double chin.


Oh I make sure mine doesn't show on pictures too


----------



## Durhamchance

Took the kids to the park for the afternoon...


----------



## Tillymint

Tilly found a hedgehog in the garden the other night - that was novel! Was wondering why she was barking her head off in the bushes so went down with a torch & she was just layed in front of it!


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted on a walk


Ted and a friendly horse. Ted was not a fan of the horse.


----------



## agrumpycow

This is Pumpkin in mid zoomies, into the water, spashing around, out of the water running in an arc and back from the beginning!


----------



## loopylori

went for a paddle. Angel swam but I didn't manage to get a photo of it.


----------



## StormyThai

We have a thread up, but I love this pic of Thai walking to heel as we approach some deer


----------



## Freddie and frank

Squeeze said:


> Thanks...  ... He is a happy chap...
> 
> Well he was...
> Until I did this...


 :frown2:  :frown2: noooooooo
poor boy, but i bet they smell a whole lot nicer now. 
sshhh...i think jaxon is my favourite black lab on pf...it's his tongue. ....i do love izzy too, just in case tarnus or izzysmum are reading. 

my happy fella today on his walk with just me and hubby. we had some 'Freddie time'. :001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze

Freddie and frank said:


> :frown2:  :frown2: noooooooo
> poor boy, but i bet they smell a whole lot nicer now.
> sshhh...i think jaxon is my favourite black lab on pf...it's his tongue. ....i do love izzy too, just in case tarnus or izzysmum are reading.


N'aww thanks... 

They do smell a lot prettier.... 
The only one he's touched since has been bunny... And he was thrown around the garden... So he is back to being more brown then grey...


----------



## rona

Picnic spot


Snoozing in the sun


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab today after our walk, I was having cuddles with new niece which Zab met for the first time today.

' I thought I was your baby ! '









And Zab now sleeping in an odd place :


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

Just a few pictures of the galloping black beauty taken today!


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly on a walk the other day. She is waiting for me to throw her ball so she can wash it off.




Holly in Teds bed


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

Josie on my mums swing-seat 









Say goodbye to your old bed Josie 









Because this is arriving soon


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector enjoying his Kong Bouncer, I had to tie a piece of rope through the loop as brought one that is too big for him really as he struggled to pick it up until I put the rope through.













Sorry for the overload of pictures


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper looking at me with his quizzical look.


----------



## Roger Downes

I dont think Scamp is as interested in old buildings as I am!


----------



## Fluffster

Think today's walk was a little tiring.


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector has had a bad day, he has been castrated and had his four baby fangs removed as they had been retained and were not shifting for man nor beast, one of them had to have the gum cut to get it out  so he has two stitches down below and two in his gum, so poor poop is not feeling his best.


----------



## Moobli

Zak helping out this morning


----------



## Sarah1983

Hope Hector is feeling better soon!

We entered a photo competition last week and won it  Yesterday our winners rosette arrived in the post and today I got a pic of Spen with it. Had to bribe him as he was more interested in what was going on up the street than in posing for a picture lol.


----------



## MontyMaude

Sarah1983 said:


> Hope Hector is feeling better soon!
> 
> We entered a photo competition last week and won it  Yesterday our winners rosette arrived in the post and today I got a pic of Spen with it. Had to bribe him as he was more interested in what was going on up the street than in posing for a picture lol.


He is a very handsome chap so I'm not surprised he won, although he does have a slight look of Conservative Party Canvasser


----------



## Mrsred

Poor Hector, the wee soul!

Here is Shadow and her daddy with her new Kong Wubba. Never a dull moment in this house.








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Labrador Laura

3hour walk in the morning and an hour of agility training at 7:30pm =

One tired Boxer


----------



## shamykebab

Hunting like a lunatic through crop fields doesn't seem like such a good idea now, does it silly dog?


----------



## ActiveRidgeback

shamykebab said:


> Hunting like a lunatic through crop fields doesn't seem like such a good idea now, does it silly dog?


Whats happened to his eyes? they look sore


----------



## northnsouth

shamykebab said:


> Hunting like a lunatic through crop fields doesn't seem like such a good idea now, does it silly dog?


Ouch anti histamines required?


----------



## northnsouth

Daisy, Daisy give me your answer do.
I'm half crazy all for the love of you.


----------



## shamykebab

She managed to lose the fur around her eyes till they were bleeding - just from running too hard through the fields today. She's not my first dog who's done that, but it's a bit disconcerting to see. She's also a rather fetching shade of green right now.

The other day, two of my bitches sliced several of their nipples pretty badly from doing who knows what on their free run. I just have mad dogs  .


----------



## Squeeze

Lying underneath the curtains... ut:


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly popped the ball. She and Ted love it, I have yet to throw it out.


----------



## rona




----------



## PawsOnMe

Had a walk in a lovely wood full of blue bells and couldn't resist taking a pic when I saw the log


----------



## Guest

Here is a photo from today. My daughter Anya and my dogs Chaos, Shadow & Angel


----------



## Squeeze

"Hurry up and throw the ball...!"


----------



## Charlipeanutz

Buddy the puppy enjoying the sunshine..










And a little walk with my 18 month old daughter, Abbie


----------



## northnsouth

Squeeze said:


> "Hurry up and throw the ball...!"


Nice garden..

Little Pig, Little Pig







Who built this house of sticks,







Cubs or Scouts??


----------



## Goldstar

At the beach today


----------



## dorrit

ssshhhhh ..If I lay here long enough I know I'll go brown again!


----------



## Squeeze

northnsouth said:


> Nice garden..


Thanks... It's my parents... Jaxon tries his best to mess it up...!


----------



## Squeeze

Sunbathing...


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Dogloverlou

Free as a bird ( and she can fly too! )


----------



## kateh8888

Fab pics everyone


----------



## Pezant

Henry and his new friend Mabel, who is at that gorgeous puppy wonky growth stage, and who chased Henry round and round our neighbours garden for about an hour yesterday afternoon. He's hardly moved since!


----------



## lucyandsandy

This is everyday at the moment.........

Honey and her, Sorry did you say I'm not allowed on the table?


----------



## Labrador Man

In the Car away for a run on the beach.


----------



## northnsouth

Dogloverlou said:


> Free as a bird ( and she can fly too! )


That is one happy little dog.


----------



## Dogloverlou

northnsouth said:


> That is one happy little dog.


Thank you. She is always happy out on her walks. Her tail never stops wagging


----------



## cinnamontoast

Big dog spent the weekend at my bil's who wanted to trial having a springer (despite having grown up with them!). He had a lovely time, but was clearly delighted to get home.


----------



## Freddie and frank

Freddie in his usual position enjoying the sun. 
The picture is zoomed in on from my work room upstairs. He never fails to make me smile


----------



## Papirats

She's just pretending to sleep..


----------



## Squeeze

Freddie and frank said:


> Freddie in his usual position enjoying the sun.
> The picture is zoomed in on from my work room upstairs. He never fails to make me smile


Ha... That is brilliant....! 
He needs to be careful not to get sunburnt...


----------



## shamykebab

Two years old today! Pupster discovers fire isn't edible....


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## northnsouth

shamykebab said:


> Two years old today! Pupster discovers fire isn't edible....


Happy Birthday


----------



## pogo




----------



## agrumpycow

Another hot day so we walked early along the Thames. This captures typical Pumpkin, zooming around at full speed unless we, or another dog, intervene


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Squeeze

On cat patrol...










Hmmm.... Who's there....?


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## Anibaz

28 degrees over here today, the only thing we could do was to spend our day at the beach!


----------



## toffee44

Snoozeing in front of TV


----------



## Guest

Great place to stop for a drink.


----------



## toffee44

Went for a run at petworth park; run and photo-- skill!!


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly and me looked after Lola for 5 days. Ted didn't come as he hates Lola. Just a few of my favourites.


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

I know I posted similar pics on a different thread, but I couldn't resist!


----------



## toffee44

We had a mega lay in, Dylan decided he wanted the whole kingsize bed to him self.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## lucyandsandy

I have a suspected fractured big toe so this has been our day today!


Really struggled walking the dogs last night, today they haven't been out yet I am feeling very guilty :001_unsure:

My husband drove me around earlier to look at cars though and we will hopefully be putting a deposit on a nice sporty freelander on Saturday if our car sells  I am sure the doggies will love it and it has leather seats so their fur won't stick to it like it currently does!


----------



## VickynHolly

Took these on Saturday.

Flying!.

And one of Holly at the beach


Holly in Teds bed


Ted on a very wet walk yesterday


----------



## shadowmare

I was finally allowed to come in with Axel for his hydrotherapy session!:w00t: Boy was I happy and proud to see him swim on his own hahaha


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin had a particularly naughty day yesterday, pushing the boundaries, destroying things in the house as soon as my back was turned and ignoring recall at the park.
Even when she lay down the craziness wasn't far away......


----------



## Jp kp

Pointing at birds again!!!


----------



## gatsby

Mexican standoff!
Slowly but surely heading in the right direction towards a peaceful household!


----------



## cinnamontoast

I'm so amazed at this, extremely dog aggressive dog playing with a puppy! So proud of my boy 









Video of puppy


----------



## Labrador Laura

On our walk today at Delamere Forest we met a very friendly herd of young cows  Thankfully I only had big softy with me so I let him say hello, one started to lick Zab and he thought it was great


----------



## northnsouth

Compass gets extra special care at the vets.


----------



## toffee44

Monday RECALL


----------



## toffee44

Yesterday- ice lollies


----------



## toffee44

Right now- feeling needy!!!

Scratch belly...NOW


----------



## Guest

I've been a bit ill recently and Kenzie's been amazing at just chilling with me. This photo made me chuckle - makes me think of a little possum or lemur or something


----------



## Jp kp

Another lording up it pic! King of the fields when out... Lapdog softie when back home!


----------



## rona

A little outing today


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash chillin' back at the car after attending his first ever BIG event - a County show. Great opportunity to socialise with everything from farm machinery and livestock to hundreds of people & other dogs. Not to mention the many, many smells!










He did so well, although was more than tired and was attempting to sleep during the show everytime we stopped lol.


----------



## MeganRose

Oooh love this thread! 
My foster loves men, and this is her the second time she met my brother. She loves him! (Ignore his daft tele-watching face! haha)


----------



## Dogloverlou

MeganRose said:


> Oooh love this thread!
> My foster loves men, and this is her the second time she met my brother. She loves him! (Ignore his daft tele-watching face! haha)


That's love right there!


----------



## MeganRose

Oh, you should see the video from the first time they met! She's definitely a licker!! cough!


----------



## Dogloverlou

MeganRose said:


> Oh, you should see the video from the first time they met! She's definitely a licker!! cough!


Haha, what a sweetie! :001_wub: She looks fab.


----------



## northnsouth

Lila guarding the house from Ginger Cats... Look at those muscles.


----------



## Bexx

Just a couple quick phone pictures, we went to our first ever dog show today, at 8 1/2 I thought it was about time he went


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## missnaomi

Morning:



















Afternoon:










:001_tt1:


----------



## Boardy63

Loving mummy because her legs are bad


----------



## StormyThai

Gemmaa said:


>


I wish Thai got that excited with bubbles. He just looks at me, then falls asleep


----------



## Gemmaa

StormyThai said:


> I wish Thai got that excited with bubbles. He just looks at me, then falls asleep


Only way I can describe him...Finding Nemo &#39;My Bubbles&#39; - YouTube


----------



## Goldstar

In the garden today, waiting for me to brush her


----------



## Nonnie

So many buttercups this year.


----------



## StormyThai

We won some treats in a photo comp


----------



## Halo1

Halo in the garden


----------



## Nonnie

Caught red-handed!


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Caught red-handed!


He couldn't hear you coming :lol:


----------



## Nonnie

rona said:


> He couldn't hear you coming :lol:


Im not sure it would make much difference if he could tbh, he's become really naughty lately, especially with his barging and stealing.

He flipped a rabbit out the way the other day so he could eat warm bunny currants!


----------



## toffee44

Yesterday went for 3 hr hike ( I say hike coz went up so many hills)

As spent most of it lost ( failed to read map) didn't take photos lol

But the boys had time to puddle dip.


----------



## toffee44

We failed at our run today, did 4km and thought sod it, too hot, ached from yesterday and the fact i was dragging Dylan indicates to me he didn't wanna run either lol

Surveying the deer









And a little kiss from his brother


----------



## cravensmum




----------



## northnsouth

It is my daughters Birthday today and she was treated to a few days away with her partner, so we have had Lila Pants since Sunday morning until lunchtime today..








I think my dogs are broken, puppy sitting is exhausting they have been like this since she left


----------



## Dogloverlou

Those mischievous puppy dog eyes


----------



## toffee44

Show me the way Dylan!!!


----------



## Squeeze

Today we went up a hill...










Weather was crap...

Still a few bluebells about....


----------



## northnsouth

Dogloverlou said:


> Those mischievous puppy dog eyes


Oh Boy now that is :001_tt1::001_tt1:


----------



## Dogloverlou

northnsouth said:


> Oh Boy now that is :001_tt1::001_tt1:


Thank you. I love his expression


----------



## missnaomi

Our walk today...


----------



## Labrador Laura

missnaomi said:


> Our walk today...


Great picture !
Is that all three of them ?


----------



## missnaomi

Labrador Laura said:


> Great picture !
> Is that all three of them ?


It's actually just Rosie and Austin - little Ringo was there but he was running in another direction  he likes to be different...


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted running


My sisters dog, Lola


Holly on a walk


----------



## lucyandsandy

I like having my 5 a day!


----------



## agrumpycow

Today was 'fun' :wink: Well she had fun anyway! Long walk down the river, lots games, lots of play. I think this photo sums her up today....


----------



## toffee44

agrumpycow said:


> Today was 'fun' :wink: Well she had fun anyway! Long walk down the river, lots games, lots of play. I think this photo sums her up today....


How have I not met you on here already, I have a springer x lab too


----------



## BlueJay

Woof!










and coz Spamwise didn't fit in the picture...


----------



## toffee44

Just so beautiful


----------



## Labrador Laura

Our walk this morning before dog training , nothing better than a climb first thing in the morning ...   but it was worth it for the view at the top


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Labrador Laura

BlueJay said:


>


Adorable picture :001_wub:
Sam has such a caring sweet face !


----------



## agrumpycow

BlueJay said:


>


Wow, beautiful!!


----------



## agrumpycow

This is todays snapshot simply because she's been wandering around like this for _3 hours!_ (and not it's not stuck, she seems to like it!)


----------



## shamykebab

High tide but empty beach = happy dogs


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## rona




----------



## agrumpycow

rona said:


>


And today has been perfect weather for a dip!


----------



## Patterdale_lover

Sometimes I think Enzo can look quite handsome (Although obviously tres tres biased  )

Chilling walk this evening.


----------



## Nonnie

Someone was in a rush to get home for his dinner...

IMG_4951 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly

Yum!


----------



## Nonnie

VickynHolly said:


>


I love this one.

Does he have a golden delicious apple?


----------



## toffee44

We had severe getting up problems. I got up early for a run..... Wasn't until I was dressed and trainers on and picked up the running belt did they even move....


----------



## northnsouth

The food has just been delivered..

If I suck my stomach in really hard,









And hang my head and tuck in my tail








Will you give me some? AND she gave me a bath
Meanie,, I am off to Dalmatian Welfare then..


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

An epic battle over a lemonade bottle.








[/URL][/IMG]

Annnnddd, another epic battle over a soft toy I got them for 60p at the school fair.


----------



## Pezant

We had ringcraft class last night. As usual, Henry did not move an inch from when we got in last night, and hardly at all today. This is why I love ringcraft so much.


----------



## Kathy J

I love this thread - some great shots. This a snapshot from our day.






​


----------



## Oenoke

My favourite from today.


----------



## Nonnie

Bums away!

IMG_4101 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Brizo

Lovely day out over the fields with Jet. Both his ears are up now so he is maturing nicely.


----------



## toffee44

Dog on a mission.....Dylan where you going??










"But it feels soooo good!!!!"










And clean again!!!


----------



## agrumpycow

toffee44 said:


> "But it feels soooo good!!!!"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> QUOTE]
> 
> Pumpkin pulls the exact same face! :001_smile:


----------



## rona

Nope, nothing in that hedge but it was fun trying


----------



## Lauren5159

My favourite shot of Skip from today:










He's clearly disgusted at my slow pace


----------



## Nonnie

A little help please!

IMG_5341 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Zaros

Here's two snapshots from my day and I've entitled the pair 'A tale of two sh1tties'

You see, I've been troubleshooting.

Can you spot which one is correct and why?


----------



## toffee44

Errr 1?

Random guess, two looks like air can get in system.


----------



## Nonnie

Pic 2, cos of the u bend thingy and flushing.


----------



## agrumpycow

Happy pup!


----------



## Zaros

toffee44 said:


> Errr 1?
> 
> Random guess, two looks like air can get in system.





Nonnie said:


> Pic 2, cos of the u bend thingy and flushing.


And picture 1 was not only installed by a plumber but also passed by building standards before we bought the property. :angry:

So up comes the heated and tiled floor and out comes all the plumbing because the fall on the waste pipe is incorrect which is what I first believed the problem was before I began dismantling one or two bits and pieces.:sad:

Rep for you both for observation and know how. :001_smile:


----------



## pogo

bestest buds!


----------



## dorrit

We went on a charity walk..Remy loved his goodiebag!


----------



## new westie owner

Bird watching


----------



## agrumpycow

pogo said:


> bestest buds!


Aww, holding hands :lol:


----------



## Canine K9

Nutter


----------



## Jp kp

Playing in the water....


Chillin in the buttercups (for about 10 secs)....


And, ruined!!....


----------



## Goldstar

At Poppit sands today


----------



## toffee44

We went for a run this morning.

However this is Dylan right now, my auto Hoover, because I'm a messy eater lol.


----------



## BlueJay

Ridiculously proud of myself :lol:
Been trying (and failing, since the boys all have the attention spans of gnats on drugs) to get a nice group photo with everyone paying attention. 
Even though its an awful photo.... yaaaaaaay!!


----------



## missnaomi




----------



## Labrador Laura

BlueJay said:


> Ridiculously proud of myself :lol:
> Been trying (and failing, since the boys all have the attention spans of gnats on drugs) to get a nice group photo with everyone paying attention.
> Even though its an awful photo.... yaaaaaaay!!


Lovely picture :001_wub:

SamWise has grown  !


----------



## Dogloverlou

First bath. Not impressed!










He so needed it though!

( Sorry for the lighting )

And while not a great shot this next one does show you just how wonderful his coat looks when wet. Hovi coats "crimp" when wet :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly with her birthday presents. She is 6 today.


----------



## StormyThai

Bikejour training...


----------



## PawsOnMe

On the way back from a lovely walk by the river


----------



## rona




----------



## Goldstar

Half hour in the garden today


----------



## Nonnie

First we went over the canine equivalent of The Chair

IMG_6338 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Then we went towards the light

IMG_6347 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Fought our way through a jungle
IMG_6432 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Came out rather pleased with ourselves.

IMG_6484 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Plus we saw a Kingfisher, which is a highlight of my year.


----------



## cravensmum

Watching me hard at work clearing the jungle otherwise known as the back garden


----------



## toffee44

Dylan got his new harness for cani x. Well if we are gonna go out in a local group gotta look good










Literally did a 5 min jog up the farm track, to try harness, nearly killed him....










He does not do heat to be honest.

I did put water in the bowl lol


----------



## toffee44

Looks like another day of this here










Will force them into the lake later


----------



## DizzyWhippet

Poppy pulling a face after finding and eating a left over pigeon.


----------



## Fluffster

It's tiring being a spaniel.


----------



## Jp kp

Poop'd and sat in the coolest part of the garden! Was only a little walk but its soo hot!


----------



## rona




----------



## ChocChip

Ivan deciding 5am is a great time to start the day! Sorry buddy, don't agree.


----------



## rona




----------



## StormyThai

These were from yesterday evening.


----------



## jackapoo

rona said:


>


rona that picture is totally beautiful !! Have a lovely Solstice day


----------



## agrumpycow

So it's a lovely hot sunny day and Pumpkin decides to sit under the tumble drier vent, while it's on  Beauty without the brains :001_rolleyes:


----------



## zedder

this was from the other day was a nice walk if you are eagle eyed and have noticed the grey second collar it's an adaptil collar to chill him out while we are having building work done.


----------



## bella2013

Today I finally remembered to take my camera with us, we went down to the local river and it was so quiet, only seen two fisherman - just how I like it


----------



## Jp kp

Idiot!



A break from stealing all the paddling pool toys!


----------



## agrumpycow

OH spends 3 days putting together and painting this bench. Guess who's determined to get first try.......


----------



## shadowmare

Axel is not impressed with me working on my dissertation









But he does approve the head scratch!


----------



## Duellist

Ezio on top of the hill on our evening walk.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab being 'Zab' in the garden this afternoon :


----------



## Mrs White

This girl's going to be our number 6, calling us from amongst the 100 or so dogs at the centre where we volunteer. She's the leggy lass on the right


----------



## Squeeze

Not been on here properly for a week or so...

This was yesterday...



Then we shared an ice cream in the garden...



And this was today...


----------



## northnsouth

Compass sits in front of the fan to cool down and Lila wants to boil her Rhodesian blood!







For us cooling pint at the London Apprentice overlooking The Thames.


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Mrs White

Lovely snapshot of Estel, off to Germany for her new life as I type this message. Cosmopolitan jet-setting elite, our dogs


----------



## Nonnie

Refusing to rest in the shade 

IMG_7131 - Copy by MinsMite, on Flickr

Lovely little herd of Fallows we pass regularly.

IMG_7172 - Copy by MinsMite, on Flickr

White dogs can jump.

IMG_7199 - Copy by MinsMite, on Flickr

Cheeky over the shoulder..

IMG_7243 - Copy by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Nonnie

BlueJay said:


>


Orange is his colour.


----------



## toffee44

Got up early for a run into the sun rise










It rained a tiny amount, rainbow


----------



## Dogloverlou

DSC07093


----------



## Freddie and frank

Frank from yesterday....love his little grey chin...:001_wub:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The view on my walk last night


----------



## Mrs White

It's a snapshot from my computer screen rather than from my real life

A Spanish Galgo re-homed to Germany some time back, thieving cherries from a tree! I love it when new owners keep in touch


----------



## StormyThai

Today we got a new toy


----------



## VickynHolly

StormyThai said:


> Today we got a new toy


Lucky dog.
Holly and Ted have 2 of these and they love them!. Brought a pink one before Ted came along, and someone gave them a blue one.


----------



## Tacey

April had fun with bubbles today


----------



## agrumpycow

Tacey said:


> April had fun with bubbles today


Fantastic photo!


----------



## rona

The bag snatcher


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_7638 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_7757 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_7872 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Brizo

Jet was having a frustrating day so decided to destroy his bed!


----------



## Brizo

This was Jet the day before all happy and running about

Energetic Jet the black Lab/Akita - YouTube


----------



## northnsouth

I was feeling a little guilty, but had decided on my way home it is too hot to walk the boys this lunch time.








The guilt is unbearable..








Compass seems less than happy about it.


----------



## MontyMaude

My poor sad boy, I think this will be same for the week


----------



## Oenoke

This was today's shot of the day


and zoomed in


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_8117 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_8095 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Dimwit

MontyMaude said:


> My poor sad boy, I think this will be same for the week


Poor boy 
The dimwit can join him in "cone of shame" corner...


----------



## MontyMaude

Dimwit said:


> Poor boy
> The dimwit can join him in "cone of shame" corner...


Oh poor Dimwit they even have the same shaved leg shame too.


----------



## Squeeze

Jaxon likes going to visit his granny...
He gets pasty for his dinner...


----------



## Jp kp

Had some fun in the woods today!



And coming home!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Squeeze




----------



## northnsouth

Well this rain was a little more than the showers we were prepared for!


----------



## Elmo the Bear

Lacking enthusiasm


----------



## VickynHolly

Had a nice walk up the naze today. Meet loads and loads of dogs Holly did not react to any of them. They made friends with a dog called Jack.

My aunties dog, Poppy

Happy Holly

Ted playing with Jack


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Mr Nash behaving like an angel off lead in the fields.

No shadow unfortunately, she was only interested in her ring zinger - poor Russ may as well not exist!


----------



## StormyThai

Today we went exploring...



Got lost...
Then found some ponies


You don't know where we are do you?


Found a meadow so played with the ball on a rope


4 and a half hours later


----------



## Squeeze

Quick sit down in the shade...


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip chilling during the showjumping


----------



## Dogloverlou

Can I come out yet?









pleeeease....


----------



## StormyThai

Dogloverlou said:


> Can I come out yet?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> pleeeease....


I just spat tea all over my laptop when I saw the second pic :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


> I just spat tea all over my laptop when I saw the second pic :lol:


Haha, I know! He often sits like that waiting to come out


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_8320 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_8513 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_8548 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## rona




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Skyla, Blade, Me , My nephews & nieces, my sister & my Mam with their dogs at Beamish


----------



## Labrador Laura

My poor boy was castrated today 
All went well and he seems fine to be honest just abit drunk bless him.

After his White fish and rice he's crashed on his bed :


----------



## Fluffster

New collar joy


----------



## Squeeze

'Kick it then...!'


----------



## agrumpycow

Catching her breath back on a walk in the woods today. The green ball goes everywhere with her on her walks and it is an excellent way to stop her running off to/with other dogs!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

He ain't heavy, he's my brootttheeer.


----------



## MontyMaude

Have a very happy Hector bear, he is allowed to go on short walks after his surgery so we ventured out and had a little pootle about at Old Sarum today, I think he enjoyed himself.


----------



## Labrador Laura

It's amazing how animals recover, Zab was castrated yesterday and today he's been pestering me for walkies  only 9days to go 

"I'm better now mum, when we going for walkies ?"


----------



## MontyMaude

Labrador Laura said:


> It's amazing how animals recover, Zab was castrated yesterday and today he's been pestering me for walkies  only 9days to go
> 
> "I'm better now mum, when we going for walkies ?"


Oh bless his sad face  I took Hector out for short quiet on lead walks a week after he was done as he was going stir crazy at home


----------



## Labrador Laura

MontyMaude said:


> Oh bless his sad face  I took Hector out for short quiet on lead walks a week after he was done as he was going stir crazy at home


First thing this morning he was still abit sleepy but throughout the day he's really woken up and wagging his tail again and OMG he's sooo hungry !

He can go on 10-15min onlead walks from tomorrow but that's nothing to him, so hate to think what's he going to like by next Thursday !

What did you do with hector at home to keep him entertained ?


----------



## MontyMaude

Labrador Laura said:


> First thing this morning he was still abit sleepy but throughout the day he's really woken up and wagging his tail again and OMG he's sooo hungry !
> 
> He can go on 10-15min onlead walks from tomorrow but that's nothing to him, so hate to think what's he going to like by next Thursday !
> 
> What did you do with hector at home to keep him entertained ?


After 2 days, we pretty much did the usual and we played in the garden and did several short walks a day and had lots of stuffed kongs, but after the week was up we pretty much just went about our business as usual, I just kept him on a flexi when we walked but he is content with an hour sauntering or 40 minute route march, and I didn't let him go in water or through long grass (but his under carriage is much closer to the ground than Zeb's ) I just kept a close check on his incision and it stayed knitted together and didn't feel hot and the stitches weren't pulling and it wasn't oozing so I carried on as usual


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly trying to get my nephew to give her some fuss (she always nudges people's hands) it worked!.


----------



## Labrador Laura

MontyMaude said:


> After 2 days, we pretty much did the usual and we played in the garden and did several short walks a day and had lots of stuffed kongs, but after the week was up we pretty much just went about our business as usual, I just kept him on a flexi when we walked but he is content with an hour sauntering or 40 minute route march, and I didn't let him go in water or through long grass (but his under carriage is much closer to the ground than Zeb's ) I just kept a close check on his incision and it stayed knitted together and didn't feel hot and the stitches weren't pulling and it wasn't oozing so I carried on as usual


I've been told to walk him once a day 10-15mins for 7 - 10days and in the garden on his lead !
He keeps bum tucking and wanting zoomies around the garden 

You way sounds so much nicer , but think I'll have to be abit more strict with Zab.
I've got Kong's in the freezer for him and plenty of cardboard boxes for him to attack.


----------



## rona

Is this still handsome or what?


----------



## missnaomi

Looking really grown up


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Mrs White

A new lad here and my new most favouritest breed:thumbup:

What a lovely boy he is


----------



## northnsouth

The dogs have been helping with the gardening....today

























Lila( Weds evening), had been doing perfect points at the pigeon but could I get a picture of her??


----------



## StormyThai

As soon as the temp outside drops I'm getting all this hooked up to the bike and then.....




....bike jouring he we come


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash - 22 weeks tomorrow.










And in B&W.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash - 22 weeks tomorrow.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And in B&W.


Wow isn't he growing ! And into a very handsome boy :001_wub:


----------



## Shikoku

My boy, Lupin with his brothers and sister. :001_wub:


----------



## Dogloverlou

Labrador Laura said:


> Wow isn't he growing ! And into a very handsome boy :001_wub:


He sure is! I really need to weigh him again too, as I have no idea how much he weighs right now.



Shikoku said:


> My boy, Lupin with his brothers and sister. :001_wub:


:001_wub: :001_wub:

Which one is your boy?


----------



## Shikoku

Dogloverlou said:


> :001_wub: :001_wub:
> 
> Which one is your boy?


He's the one with the collar


----------



## Dogloverlou

Shikoku said:


> He's the one with the collar


Gorgeous! How old is he now?


----------



## Shikoku

Dogloverlou said:


> Gorgeous! How old is he now?


He is 16 weeks old and the time has flown by! It's quite scary that he will be here this month


----------



## Dogloverlou

Shikoku said:


> He is 16 weeks old and the time has flown by! It's quite scary that he will be here this month


Oh wow, time has flown by. Cash came home at 15 weeks, so you've waited a little longer for Lupin. Are you going by calendar months for entry into the UK?


----------



## BlueJay

Ears on this guy :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly

Took 3 and a half months, but they shared a bed for the first time


----------



## PawsOnMe

Curled up on the heated blanket with his sore paw, sneaky boy


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Shadow, the shiny wee wonder dog with her certificate and rosette after passing her Bronze good citizen tonight.


----------



## Squeeze

Boring on lead walk...
Not a bad view though...


----------



## rona




----------



## StormyThai

Octopus only has two legs now


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]
Half an hour ago in 'our' field. Boy about to go to bed and dogs jiggered. Hoorah!


----------



## rona

This morning 


Alfie and some of his crows sharing biscuits lunchtime 


This evening


----------



## Incy

Helping Mammy with the gardening!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Nonnie

IMG_8692 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_8699 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Just before we got accosted by a pack of over 8 collies 

I really hate the agility event they hold near me. Amazing how irresponsible and rude some 'doggy' people can be.
IMG_8836 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## missnaomi

Dog on a Log










Dog in a Bog


----------



## Quinzell

Harvey had his third Aludex bath yesterday. He's such a trooper and handles it well but it does take it out of him.

This is him when he was let back in the house once he was almost dry.


----------



## Dogloverlou

After spending all morning at the Just Dogs: Live show Cash has come home with a new collar, toy, & treats :thumbsup:



















I now have one tired out pooch!


----------



## pogo

Next to me right now, 2 warm tired boys and a tangle of feet


----------



## agrumpycow

Not quite sure it's a accurate snapshot of the day - it's the first time she's sat still long enough to take a photo!


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## picaresque

Bitey face


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

This is the result of bombing into the sea after Shadow. He didn't do that again in a hurry, I can tell you.


----------



## agrumpycow

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> This is the result of bombing into the sea after Shadow. He didn't do that again in a hurry, I can tell you.


Ha, that face bless him!


----------



## toffee44

So over the last week we

Been swimming after a 5 mile run


----------



## toffee44

Found filthy smelly stagnant stinky ditch


----------



## toffee44

Boyfriends pretty lady came and stayed, stole Dylan's bullhorn though


----------



## toffee44

Climbed a tree......










And have a couple of cani x meet ups next week, can't say my dogs have a dull time


----------



## Kathy J

Proving that they truly are a very British breed - my cavaliers forming an orderly queue for a sniff at the wall vent to check if there's anyone about outside.


----------



## agrumpycow

So far today has been mainly running, swimming, jumping and  rolling. Next on the agenda..... sleeping  Mondays are our 'weekend' and we love it


----------



## rona

Yesterday. 
He doesn't wait


----------



## Labrador Laura

' PLEASE play with me'. *sad puppy eyes*


----------



## Dogloverlou

A few snapshots from today...


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## toffee44

10km run broke them. To be honest broke me tried new route, got lost, ran unrunable tracks and spent a lot of it not really running thinking where heck am I. Still somehow made right distance planned though.


----------



## Squeeze

My special boy...


----------



## rona

Need to do this more with Alfie before he can't any more 


Little video of a naughty boy


On top of the world


----------



## toffee44

Dylan right now......he's loving the World Cup haha.


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Fluffster

Someone found a big puddle of mud


----------



## agrumpycow

This morning Pumpkin met up with her 'cousin' (my sister-in-laws 15 month old westie!). They've met twice before, never very successfully - the first time the location wasn't neutral enough and the second time they ignored each other. Today, however, they were playing like best buddies! :thumbup:


----------



## Mrs White

My boy Rascal charming the Swiss ladies...one of 'em will foster him

This guy was on his death-bed a week back...now he's one step away from his forever home


----------



## Labrador Laura

BlueJay said:


>


I love this picture ! Their all so sweet :001_wub:


----------



## Fluffster

BlueJay said:


>


Love the way Frodo's arm is draped round Samwise!! Bless


----------



## agrumpycow

Our last 'day off' for a week and Pumpkin makes sure to keep us from relaxing too much  :devil:


----------



## missP

Cody


----------



## BlueJay

This guy provides endless entertainment. Casually walked into the room like this :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Kinjilabs




----------



## bearcub

Peepo 










And not a doggy but I was quite pleased with this


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## missP

Cody









Been so long i've forgotten how to put a pic on properly.


----------



## shadowmare

Axel and Luca 12 year old gsd mix having a game of... whatever game this is.


----------



## Mrs White

Adios Paolo. Enjoy Luxembourg and your new family and life


----------



## agrumpycow

A busy time at work at the moment so, although Pumpkin's always with us, her walks aren't as long as she'd like  Even so, had a lovely run at the park early this morning before it got too hot!


----------



## StormyThai

Thai - 1 ~ Octopus - 0


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector 'chilling' with Monty



Enjoying a little bit of freedom as he is now allowed the last 5 minutes of his walk offlead after his surgery, hence the skinny shaved chicken leg


----------



## Squeeze

And people wonder why I call him Princess....


----------



## agrumpycow

Squeeze said:


> And people wonder why I call him Princess....


This is _so_ Pumpkin! Avoiding eye contact so she won't have to move :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Squeeze

agrumpycow said:


> This is _so_ Pumpkin! Avoiding eye contact so she won't have to move :smilewinkgrin:


We call it the 'Oh... Fine... Go out... Without me... I'll be fiiiiiine just here....' Look... 
:lol:


----------



## Nonnie

From last night. He's a bit lame today 

Not impressed at having to ford a wide and treacherous river:

IMG_9224 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Bunny! Although i think it was a bush in a breeze tbh.

IMG_9270 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Hurry up! Almost home and he was hungry. The downside of later walks, is later DinDins.

IMG_9334 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love waking up to this face :001_wub:


----------



## StormyThai

Today we are lending our services testing a collar...Well it's the clip that is being tested rather than the whole collar.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## agrumpycow

Taken seconds before she lost her footing and fell of the wooden box she's stood on :lol:


----------



## Nonnie

Well our 5 min toilet stroll turned into a two hour power walk:

IMG_9376 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9418 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9443 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9498 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9521 by MinsMite, on Flickr

This one purely because i like it:

IMG_9411 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Lauren5159

I'm contemplating grooming him... WHERE DO I START?!


----------



## BlueJay

One of these things is not like the others....









Also... Samwise is getting big  (or is Frodo shrinking??)
15 weeks old on thursday


----------



## GingerRogers

Love this girl :001_wub:

[URL=http://s224.photobucket.com/user/tulippy/media/IMG_0046_zps96f6572b.jpg.html]


----------



## bearcub

look what happened to Florence on our walk this morning!!









She was mid roll before anyone thinks the worst! 

And another non dog related but I risked life and limb to get this shot :wink:


----------



## BeauNoir

How is this comfortable...?


----------



## VickynHolly

The dogs getting some sleep in before we move house in 2 hours.


----------



## GingerRogers

VickynHolly said:


> The dogs getting some sleep in before we move house in 2 hours.


Um I think you need to get packing


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


>


Io wants to play!


----------



## BlueJay

Dogloverlou said:


>


Poor Ty, he looks so dinky next to Cashosaurus Rex


----------



## Labrador Laura

My nice clean handsome sensible Labrador :










And then my Boxer X Pig  Yes Zab I would like to keep you White and clean , but no you would rather play in the mud ...


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Io wants to play!


They will do soon enough! :thumbsup:



BlueJay said:


> Poor Ty, he looks so dinky next to Cashosaurus Rex


Haha :lol: That made me laugh. 'Cashosaurus' Rex is about right


----------



## VickynHolly

GingerRogers said:


> Um I think you need to get packing


I've packed since I took that photo. Got to go do the dog cupboard. I do have 3 days to move as well. But we will be sleeping in the new house tonight .
The dogs will love it, as we are about 200 yards from a beach, 5 minute walk away from a massive walk, and a park/green 2 doors away.
So I might be posting on this thread daily in a weeks time after I have internet again .


----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> I've packed since I took that photo. Got to go do the dog cupboard. I do have 3 days to move as well. But we will be sleeping in the new house tonight .
> The dogs will love it, as we are about 200 yards from a beach, 5 minute walk away from a massive walk, and a park/green 2 doors away.
> So I might be posting on this thread daily in a weeks time after I have internet again .


Lucky dogs and you! Good luck with the move :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueJay

It's ok, I didn't want a shower anyways...


----------



## picaresque

My girl


----------



## agrumpycow

BlueJay said:


> It's ok, I didn't want a shower anyways...


If ever you or your other dogs ever find Samwise too much of a handful I'm sure, at a push, myself and Pumpkin could force ourselves have him :001_tongue: Adorable!


----------



## Canine K9

Sorry about size!
I went for a walk and got wet


I pulled tongues at dinner. Sorry about floor, its the garage!


----------



## Quinzell

Good lord, Samwise is adorable!!!!

Harvey decided that he wanted to sit in the car and watch while hubby and I painted a new planter on the front garden. Windows were down and the driver door was left wide open but he decided to sit there the whole time  Strange boy!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## picaresque

Not much to see here but it's rare I get to walk them together, off lead no less


----------



## toffee44

Managed 5 min walk to lake. Swam for 15 minutes. I went home quic and got blanket and iPad and found a nice shady patch in corner of field. Collapsed Here for a an hour or so. Got lots if funny mug shots with the dogs.

Teal










Dylan just looks funny here.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content










Can you guess the direction of the deer....


----------



## cinnamontoast

Toffee, your feet look burned, did you forget to out sun cream on that bit??

I think the OH broke the dogs!! Too hot for puss cat.


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip looking bashful after the groomer told me she's fully booked until October 










And not really dog related, but bought myself some new dog walking boots


----------



## toffee44

cinnamontoast said:


> Toffee, your feet look burned, did you forget to out sun cream on that bit??
> 
> IMG]


Happened yesterday. What happens when you watch the polo with too much wine. Forgot my feet in my midday sun cream application.......


----------



## pogo

my gorgeous lump


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My name is Skyla Pascoe and I ate the entire container of my Mams foundation. What's even funnier is my Mam is having her photo taken at work today. Then when it came out the other end Mam had to give me a bum shower, it's still funny though :lol:










But then everyone was happy as our Woof Box arrived! YUM!










The brown lump in the bottom right of the box is an Anco root, I had never heard of them before but blade LOVES it

Roots


----------



## Brizo

A day out in the woods chasing Birds and Rabbits!


----------



## speshul91

Dad your trainers are well warm and comfy


----------



## Jp kp

Hot hot hot!!


----------



## vet-2-b

Incas has two modes today...

Out for a bike ride in the early morning...



And snoozing on the sofa with my little sis whose not feeling 100%


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_9722 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9701 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9700 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9683 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Obligatory dog pic

IMG_9677 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby and my sons testing new van


----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## BlueJay

PIRANHAZOI!!!!!










Someone has sore peggies  chomp chomp


----------



## Lauren5159

BlueJay said:


> PIRANHAZOI!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Someone has sore peggies  chomp chomp


Aww, bless him! Ouchies 

Big hugs, Samwise x


----------



## Fluffster

Oh to be this happy in life!


----------



## Lauren5159

"I'z been paddling"


----------



## blade100

The other day


----------



## Nonnie

Lauren5159 said:


> "I'z been paddling"


RSPCA poster child.

He obviously needs rescuing, i think i should be the one that does it.


----------



## Lauren5159

Nonnie said:


> RSPCA poster child.
> 
> He obviously needs rescuing, i think i should be the one that does it.


No rescuing needed... You can have 'im 

Little toerag!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Its in here Mam! I swear it!!










First time these two have been waked together in two weeks, we even had an off lead collie run up to us and no reaction from Skyla :thumbsup:


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

This time, last night in our 'back garden' on our hollibobs!


----------



## StormyThai

What? There is a stream under here and I'm cooling my bits 


See, told you!


----------



## Squeeze

Right... That's enough posing... Let's go...!


----------



## rona

Some dogs just won't except they are getting old


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Labrador Laura

From our second walk today, we had already been out in the morning for a few hours but after being stuck indoors all afternoon due to the weather we decided to go for a walk and play behind the house.










Oh Mylo 









fail by Zab 









And they played together


----------



## Nonnie

Very thankful there was a fence between him and the horses:

IMG_9818 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Very thankful that the hay has now been baled as walking through the cut but loose grass was hard work for little old legs:

IMG_9841 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Jp kp

Our green and pleasant land has gone a bit brown!! Harry doesnt care though!!!


----------



## vet-2-b

Happy faces...

If not a bit warm for the old boy




And some fetch with her kong thing...


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip looking for rabbits... Yes, that is one sitting up ahead 










I think my Terrier is broken :lol:


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## blade100




----------



## picaresque

Boyo this evening, bright eyed and (not so) bushy tailed


----------



## Kinjilabs




----------



## rona




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Hanwombat

BlueJay said:


>


Oh samwise :001_tt1:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My beautiful Skyla is such a loving girl, she is also a complete Daddies girl :001_wub:


----------



## agrumpycow

BlueJay said:


>


That is one _special_ dog


----------



## cinnamontoast

Took the dogs through the woods to the river, they simply have to have water on days like this:


----------



## rona

We have a visitor 

She's one of my walk dogs, it's far too hot to walk her, so she's here with us for a few hours


----------



## Squeeze

I was looking for Bunny all afternoon...


----------



## Alfiepoo

Alfie playing with his teething tug-of-war toy!


----------



## malihunt

has to be this one of the rescue dog. Lazy days


----------



## PawsOnMe

Thought we'd have a ball free walk, 2 minutes into the walk and Jasper comes running out of the bushes with this ball!

(also a pic of him wearing his new harness  )


----------



## toffee44

Went in group run ( 10km up over sand dunes, gravel, water)










And a swim .....


----------



## agrumpycow

Two typical photos of Pumpkin today! The first showing that the ball never leaves her mouth on a walk in the fields  The second, a crazy pup!


----------



## picaresque

She's behind you...


----------



## toffee44

Just been woken up to a visitor and his friend ..... Odd he doesn't normally come up. But he's chosen the bloody hottest night so far to do it.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I'm bias, but he's bloody handsome!


----------



## shadowmare

He found this light shade and has been prancing about the flat with it for 10 minutes now


----------



## Mutt

Just found this thread, this is a brilliant idea & hope no one minds me posting a couple of our two.

Muttley looked really bemused when I piled all his toys on his paws & told him to wait!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab being ... Well Zab in the garden this afternoon.

I can't work out where his 4th leg is .. he does get in some awkward position's :


----------



## BlueJay

Ripley's expression made me laugh :lol:


----------



## toffee44

Did some scooter joring.......










And a rare photo of us


----------



## Goldstar

Waiting for her frozen Kong after a cool walk


----------



## agrumpycow

BlueJay said:


> Ripley's expression made me laugh :lol:


It's like he's listening to what Frodo's thinking about :biggrin5:


----------



## TheRedStuff

I e posted 2 pictures on theis thread but the posts haven't come up. Lots have been posted since. Does anyone know why? I've looked atall the options and settings but can't find any reason why they are it showing x


----------



## Katherna

Today I gave in and bought the 'kids' (1 furry and 1 hooman) a paddling pool. I have had my moneys worth out of it already, lol.


----------



## Squeeze

Hmmm... Has grandad come home...?










I think he has.... Where's my frisbee...?










Graaaaaaandaaaaaaaad... I'm so happy to see yooooooou...!


----------



## VickynHolly

New house means new walks.




Ted relaxing in the new house, my nephew wanted Ted to wear his hat

Ted on the new walks


----------



## Lyracollie

Tortured her with a flower crown.


----------



## rona

Having a rest in the cool grass


----------



## rona

TheRedStuff said:


> I e posted 2 pictures on theis thread but the posts haven't come up. Lots have been posted since. Does anyone know why? I've looked atall the options and settings but can't find any reason why they are it showing x


I believe you need a few more posts or the Mods have to approve your post. It's an effort to stop spammers


----------



## Nonnie

Someone was very energetic, and even ran! Something he finds hard due to his lumps.

IMG_9965 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9983 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0007 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_9961 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## agrumpycow

rona said:


> Having a rest in the cool grass


That's a smile if ever I saw one! :001_wub:


----------



## rona

agrumpycow said:


> That's a smile if ever I saw one! :001_wub:


It was Sunday evening
He'd been naughty and taken me twice as far as I thought sensible 

He was happy though :thumbsup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I am cheating, this is a snapshot from the other day but it is too awesome not to share 

There are 9 huskies in this room ( However one is out of sight sitting on my knee) 7 Females and 2 Males! Not a single grump or groan


----------



## Mutt

About half an hour ago Muttley went out into the garden. I hadn't seen him since so stepped out to check on him, found him sunbathing on the lawn! He is such a sun worshipper, loves lazing about snoozing in the sunshine.


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Taking the thread title literally here, we've been getting up at the crack of dawn to take the dogs to a good beach as it's so hot and it's the only way to get them out for a good and comfortable jaunt.

This is what we were doing at 10am on our journey home and they were fabulous!


----------



## rona

Sorry for two 

When we've been out for a little walk and get beck home, I spread a few biscuits over the garden. Well this morning I had to put the bin out and this was what I saw when I went back in.
I get the feeling he was trying to tell me something 



Don't look too ill does he?


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Making the most of the good weather..This morning at 6.30am


----------



## lucyandsandy

Just took this photo, Honey loves the skate park running up and sliding down the ramps!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Dancing Daisy has been out again ...

Zab having fun, gracefully 









Poor Daisy


----------



## Nonnie

Labrador Laura said:


> Dancing Daisy has been out again ...
> 
> Zab having fun, gracefully


I hope this doesnt come across as offensive, but that pic reminds me of this:


----------



## Nonnie

Before the heavens opened..

Still insists on always jumping over the tiny wall. With his eyes shut.

IMG_0069 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## rona

lucyandsandy said:


> Just took this photo, Honey loves the skate park running up and sliding down the ramps!


We *MUST* have a video of that :hand:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Nonnie said:


> I hope this doesnt come across as offensive, but that pic reminds me of this:


Haha no offense taken. The OH calls him predator all the time  He holds up his chops and shouts " PREDATOR " 
It's Zab's party trick


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## lucyandsandy

rona said:


> We *MUST* have a video of that :hand:


I will try next time!


----------



## Jp kp

Late summer sunshine fun!!! Full energy can be released when its a bit cooler!


----------



## BlueJay

I'm not so sure having a (soon to be) really big, really furry dog who absolutely _loves_ water is necessarily a good thing


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## toffee44

Threw a stick in the lake. Retrieved this ..... 
He must have marked it as swam past the stick


----------



## agrumpycow

Got up really early and drove down to The New Forest before it got too hot. Had a lovely 2 hours walk, could have done without Pumpkin covering herself in horse poo after only 5 minutes though


----------



## MontyMaude

My attempts to 'butch up' Hector with a Bandana didn't really work


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Mutt

I've realised most of the photos I've uploaded have been of the dogs snoozing. They are the laziest collies ever but I must try & get some action shots to prove they aren't just having a permanent lie in! 

In the meantime, it got a bit hot for Eva today so she had a snooze in the shade while I sat in the garden with a glass of wine & a good book!


----------



## Milliepoochie

A snapshot of yesterday- Took Millie to the river 10mins away as it was to hot for a proper proper walk.

She had fun


----------



## Megan345

Last night - Rocky retired to my stepdaughter's bedroom as it was cooler there than our room.


----------



## northnsouth

Lazy Sunday


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper having a play in his paddling pool.


----------



## Jp kp

Helping fill the paddling pool...



Having fun....



And sulking in the shade coz he's too hot!!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Okay not a picture of my boys but I have a picture of a really cute foal !

I'm away in Yorkshire at the moment on a family holiday without the boys  missing them alot and my walks so we've been for a walk around the forest and around the farm house we are staying at with plenty of animals  they have a gorgeous white GSD which looks like the dogs off Games of Thrones.


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Not taken today as the weather has broken with a vengeance here but a lovely reminder of our beach odyssey while my hubby was off on his hols.


----------



## Mutt

Action shots!


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin waiting for us to throw a stick. It was in the grass on her right, she's missed the direction. For the millionth time this morning.............


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love this little girl to pieces, how can I not smile waking up to this face


----------



## Megan345

Yet another game of 'Chase me, chase me!'


"Perhaps that was a bad idea..."


----------



## rona




----------



## northnsouth

Monday... so !


----------



## northnsouth

rona said:


>


Did Alfie find some treasure?


----------



## rona

northnsouth said:


> Did Alfie find some treasure?


It's my bumbag 

He loves carrying it.....like a true retriever


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not technically a picture from today ( but a couple of weeks ago ) 










6 months old on Thursday and had him weighed today for the first time since I got him. He was 26.8kg. 17.6kg back in May.


----------



## lucyandsandy

My son likes throwing stones in the sea, Sandy gets them and puts them back on the beach


----------



## BlueJay

Playing with our new hoop 









Look how proud she looks :lol:









...dopey bum just got over excited


----------



## Dogloverlou

'Stick your tongue out on the count of 1...2....3!'


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin getting a bit fed up of me using her as a model to practice with my new camera , if I could read her mind I would bet it would be something like 'point that damn camera at something else will you!'


----------



## StormyThai

BlueJay said:


> Look how proud she looks :lol:


See dis? Dis is MY hoop...


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_0426 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0480 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou

Fun time Missy....










Cash is not really allowed on the sofa, but he thought he had a height advantage over Missy


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Forest Walk..


----------



## VickynHolly

Walkies last night. None of Ted he is ill, so he stayed at home. Holly enjoyed herself though.

We went down on part of this beach. Some bits dogs aren't allowed, others they are.


----------



## VickynHolly

Some from a few days ago.



Ted, before he got a bug. He loves that toy.


----------



## dogkrazy

Today we took Cody down to our grandparents house and he posed for a photo by the flowers.


----------



## northnsouth

School Holidays...
























And the only signs the council put up "There Is No Such Thing As The Dog Poo Fairy"


----------



## Nonnie

Gormless 

IMG_0570 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0546 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_0535 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Skyla enjoying some time at her Nanna's house, playing with Bree and Bree's toys.


----------



## rona




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Day 396... and nobody suspects I'm not a husky


----------



## StormyThai

We did not start our walk with a ball Thai


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Beach this morning...


----------



## agrumpycow

I've lost my husband to another woman!


----------



## Katherna

Timmy went to the beach today - first time off lead properly. We took his ball with him and my youngest lad and eldest grandson, they all had fun. Even I'm in a pic (well my hand is anyway).


----------



## Jp kp

[


----------



## StormyThai

Waiting to be released to go find his toy, hence the slight slant in his sit :lol:


----------



## paddyjulie

Had a wander round Heckbarley earlier ..pretty Bleak










Chester


----------



## Goldstar




----------



## JunoLab

Digdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdigdig...

Juno 6 by victoriahoyle524, on Flickr

ARGH! Where did this big hole come from!! 

Juno 5 by victoriahoyle524, on Flickr

The only dog in the world scared of holes she digs herself?


----------



## BlueJay

BUMS!!!










Focus, dogs... I am the giver of sausages


----------



## Canine K9

Baileys awards he won today


----------



## paddyjulie

Just how lucky am I? another hidden walk 5min away in the car -- feeling very blessed to live in such a beautiful place .


----------



## Nonnie

paddyjulie said:


> Just how lucky am I? another hidden walk 5min away in the car -- feeling very blessed to live in such a beautiful place .


That is stunning!

Do you rent rooms out at all?

Or a small tent?


----------



## paddyjulie

Nonnie said:


> That is stunning!
> 
> Do you rent rooms out at all?
> 
> Or a small tent?


lol, perhaps when the daughter has flown the nest ..that wouldn't be a bad idea


----------



## rona




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Surrounded by peaceful sleeping beasties.

An hour ago I could have gladly put them in the bin!


----------



## agrumpycow

rona said:


>


He is one of the smiliest dogs I have ever seen :001_wub:


----------



## rona

agrumpycow said:


> He is one of the smiliest dogs I have ever seen :001_wub:


When his ears are forward, his eyes wide and bright and that big stupid grin on his face...........he'd brighten anyones day.

He's my sunshine boy


----------



## pinklizzy

Freedom!!


----------



## picaresque

Beautiful day today


----------



## BlueJay

The most handsome fox in all of the land :001_wub:


----------



## picaresque

That little smile :001_wub:


----------



## Brizo

Chilling in the sun after a 5k run. I think i have created a monster as he is now getting fitter than me!!


----------



## Mutt

This is one from the weekend. It is official - Muttley no longer fits on a lap!!


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin was a star today which we were both working from home. Kept herself amused and out of our way. So this afternoon we took her down the river, her favourite type of walk, I think the fact her tail is a blur is testimony to how much she enjoyed it :biggrin5:


----------



## Badwolfe

Me at work with one of my 'charges'


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

This was about 20secs after he bit my bum this morning..


----------



## Mrs White

Been driven out of my other office as it's been commandeered by the dogs...so I count myself lucky to have this little area at the bottom of the stairs, but they're still stalking me all day long:001_rolleyes: It's tricky having six of the blighters about the place:biggrin5:


----------



## picaresque

He loves his squeaky hotdog


----------



## VickynHolly

One of our new walks


----------



## VickynHolly

Staffie smile

Garden play


Not forgetting Ted


----------



## cashewnut

Luna stealing my trainer 

263 by lunabear_14, on Flickr
253 by lunabear_14, on Flickr

Kera being taken for a walk by Luna

195 by lunabear_14, on Flickr

and waiting patiently for ball to be thrown with Luna at her feet hehe

215 by lunabear_14, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

Grey chin... 










ETA... Flipping heck... Sorry about the size...!


----------



## Mrsred

Squeeze said:


> Grey chin...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ETA... Flipping heck... Sorry about the size...!


It's real life sized, I love it!


----------



## BlueJay

Chucked a blanket on top of a wash basket, which apparently made it far too tempting to ignore


----------



## QueenMoo




----------



## Squeeze

Jaxon has found the new shop down the road...


----------



## toffee44

Yesterday

Can I go in


----------



## toffee44

Ran up hill. Helped by Dylan. Awesome view.










Teal was rather happy about going for a run (off lead dog)


----------



## VickynHolly

Lola playing with the kong bounzer


----------



## BlueJay

Builders doing something loud and messy to my drive... we are actually trapped in the house!
Admiral Sulkypants is not amused


----------



## StormyThai

So today Thai's new collar and lead turned up 




I have told myself no more...............until the next ribbon I fall in love with


----------



## Danielle F

Max Posing :001_smile:


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Daddy is home and mother is very pleased.


----------



## agrumpycow

This sums up the day in the Pumpkin household. Even when she's chilling, never trust a Pumpkin :frown2: Scary eyes


----------



## StormyThai

comfy are we?


----------



## agrumpycow

Now the weather's cooled it's out of the woods and into the fields


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Another glorious day in the sunshine in norn iron.......


----------



## BlueJay

I'S GOTS YURR TAIL!


----------



## Squeeze

Someone had been busy on the beach... 
Nicely photo bombed by the boy...


----------



## agrumpycow

Squeeze said:


> Someone had been busy on the beach...
> Nicely photo bombed by the boy...


If that were Pumpkin her tail would have knocked it down Jenga-fashion as she passed......


----------



## Squeeze

agrumpycow said:


> If that were Pumpkin her tail would have knocked it down Jenga-fashion as she passed......


It was a close call....!

But he decided it was much more fun to pee on each one twice.... And again on the way back from the field...


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_1467 by MinsMite, on Flickr

IMG_1477 by MinsMite, on Flickr

Cut our walk short last night. Was just far too muggy.


----------



## rona

agrumpycow said:


> Now the weather's cooled it's out of the woods and into the fields


I'm rather concerned to see your dog in a field of ripe barley

The Awn can be very dangerous 
Grass-Seed Darts and Potential Risks - Staywell


----------



## BlueJay

hello, mummy...


----------



## magpie

My beautiful, little Spanish rescue arrived today :001_wub:
We've called him Harley, and I can't believe he's finally here


----------



## feathered bird lover

out with friends dogs


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Quiet day in the garden...


----------



## toffee44

Dog fest

Dog herding










Happy teal (dog sitting shitzu)










Who is a lab in disguise


----------



## cinnamontoast

Not a dog, although that's his nickname-my big dog!









And the actual big dog!


----------



## shamykebab

Lovely day training in sugarbeet. Both my open dogs ran very well, including the green youngster here - proud, exhausted and suntanned!


----------



## rona

Borrowed a dog and did a long 3 hour walk


----------



## cashewnut

My Luna has gone crazy tonight, she's usually fast asleep by now and I have to disturb her for last minute toilet trip then up to bed hehe

388 by lunabear_14, on Flickr


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Fens and spinnys dogs.


----------



## VickynHolly

More garden play

Ted having a good roll on the grass

Holly and Ted


----------



## agrumpycow

Spends £££s on dog toys that they destroy or get bored of within seconds...... or give them a 30p plant pot and they're in seventh heaven and amused for ages


----------



## metaldog

Walkies around the fields where I used to hunt for wild mushrooms with my Dad when I was a kid


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Me no likey the rain..


----------



## QueenMoo

cinnamontoast said:


> Not a dog, although that's his nickname-my big dog!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the actual big dog!


I don't know.. big dog is rather lovely too


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin seems to have forgotten that in order for me to throw the ball, she must let me have it


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I am bias , but my girl is beautiful


----------



## Jp kp

Being a pleb.......


Finding some dummies....


And sitting pretty!!...


----------



## rona

Borrowed a dog again


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper a week or so back when it was getting a bit too hot.


----------



## Mrsred

Miserable day today here, so we had the beach to ourselves!







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Nonnie

I have no idea what Alfie was on today, but he was a dog with a mission and was motoring away this afternoon. Even uphill 

IMG_1573 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1614 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1632 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Nonnie

Squeeze said:


>


Im really not a Lab fan, but i think your boy is truly wonderful.

Ive never seen such a happy and intense face. He looks like he's a lot of fun.


----------



## Squeeze

Nonnie said:


> Im really not a Lab fan, but i think your boy is truly wonderful.
> 
> Ive never seen such a happy and intense face. He looks like he's a lot of fun.


Awww thanks... 
He most certainly is full of character...


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody's latest game - trying to pull pears off the tree!


----------



## rona

The nose still works


----------



## toffee44

Social run. 6 miles of hills, reservoir and sand dunes, all in the name of fun.....

Dylan running with friends (he's in blue and yellow)


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

I vant to suck your blllooooodd!


----------



## toffee44

I have a stomach bug  feeling very sorry for my self. Me and Dylan watching Aladdin. Not best quality photo, but can you spot teal?


----------



## Nonnie

Best of todays meagre pickings....

IMG_1778 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1813 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1907 by MinsMite, on Flickr
IMG_1965 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## TheRedStuff

She looks innocent. But she is soooo naughty!


----------



## toffee44

Just before the heavens open. 6km out of 8km the heavens opened was nice running in torrential rain though.


----------



## pogo

from yesterday but hydro photos


----------



## agrumpycow

Just about sums it up :lol:


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## rona

We were fairly high up this afternoon and it looked as if we were looking down on mountains in the sky 



Sorry, dog ones are on another thread


----------



## Jp kp

Paws tangled up and all sleepy!!


----------



## JessIncaFCR




----------



## Boardy63

Fighting over my lap lol


----------



## StormyThai

I has a new toy...JOY!!


----------



## ballybee

My boys with my grans rough collie Brooks


----------



## Canine K9

Sorry for the size!


----------



## BlueJay

Abandoning my dogs. In the rain,* no less... See you later guys!
*glasses should come with built in wipers


----------



## rona

Alfie wasn't good today, so because it was raining I thought it would be safe to take him to the local country park.


----------



## Squeeze

We went to the pub...


----------



## agrumpycow

Someone didn't want the walk to end.........


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Lou and Sky having a moment while Sabe was some were digging a hole..


----------



## Mutt

We have a guest staying for a few days. This is Tipsy, my Mum & Dad's old collie. They've gone up to Scotland for a few days & they usually take all their dogs but Tipsy is a little stiff this year & they do a lot of walking so she's come to stay with us instead. She's made herself right at home; desqueaked a toy, claimed a bone & found her spot on the sofa. She talks a lot too!


----------



## diefenbaker

Spot the bear and win a prize...


----------



## rona

One determined old boy


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Canine K9

THROW THE BALL, THROW IT


Yay you threw it!


----------



## 24Paws

A snapshot from my (yester)day... 

Went out to walk the dog and was accompanied by a friend and two of her dogs.


----------



## Mutt

Muttley loves digging up molehills. He's never caught a mole but always looks so proud of himself for creating hoofing great holes in the field. And always looks so put out when I fill them in again!


----------



## BlueJay

"Hi, I'm Sam and I'm not as small as I think I am" 












VickynHolly said:


> [/QUOTE]
> 
> I proper love Ted and his sticky-out tongue :D


----------



## Sarah H

BlueJay said:


> "Hi, I'm Sam and I'm not as small as I think I am"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I proper love Ted and his sticky-out tongue


:yikes:

Errrr Sam I think your lap dog days will soon be over...but just look at that face :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly

Evening walk

Today, my auntie and her partner came round, along with Bailey the dog. Once out in the garden Holly was fine, she even went up to Bailey a couple of times and sniffed his face.


----------



## Mutt

Lunchtime walk round the fields :001_smile:


----------



## picaresque

It's been a while since I got his boomer ball out


----------



## Squeeze

We had friends come to stay and they got Jaxon a new toy.... 
He loves Eliie the Elephant...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Purlease can we have a biscuit?!


----------



## agrumpycow

Uh oh, I spy cows, better go a different way :thumbup1:


----------



## rona




----------



## toffee44

My sister is rubbish at taking photos


----------



## Sarah H

Someone found something smelly to roll in


----------



## picaresque

Both dogs in frame, sat nicely, they're both looking at the camera, Gelert doesn't have his eyes closed (!) - never thought I'd see the day


----------



## Lauren5159

Can we go out again?...










ETA:  please excuse the state of the floor! Cleaning obviously wasn't top of my agenda today


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Does this face look like it wants a bath ?


----------



## Phoolf

Tired pups after a walk together


----------



## agrumpycow

It was a day of increasingly bigger sticks and increasingly bigger bruises on the back of our legs.........


----------



## Squeeze

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Does this face look like it wants a bath ?


Brilliant face...!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Taken just after a good run.

Shadow is looking her normal, jolly self. 
Russell looks like he's plotting world domination.


----------



## Labrador Laura

For some reason after seeing a random died Fox on your walk this afternoon Zab has been annoyingly hyper and full of it !

So I've just taken him out again for 30mins to run off some energy and what do we see on our travel ... An alive Fox 

"okay mum I'm back now after running off to sniff out Mr.Fox , throw the ball now"









Back from walk and he's dug out all his toys and playing with a plastic bottle !


----------



## toffee44

Do u like my horn?

Just got back from a 7mile cani cross social and he keeps shoving this in my face.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Too cute!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Oh Russell, there's never a dull moment with you about.


----------



## Mutt

Took this one today of Mutt when we were playing agility in the garden


----------



## Gemmaa

Looking old!


----------



## BlueJay

BLEH!









These two made me giggle


----------



## Labrador Laura

Our walk today at Pres Heath Nature Reserve,


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Forest Stroll...


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector checking out his new housemate Hilde



Hilde checking out her new house


----------



## Mrsred

MontyMaude said:


> Hector checking out his new housemate Hilde
> 
> 
> 
> Hilde checking out her new house


 A new pup???? OH MY WORD, she is unbelievably cute!


----------



## Squeeze

Got his cape on...


----------



## Squeeze

:001_wub:


----------



## picaresque

I want to beep that nose


----------



## MontyMaude

Mrsred said:


> A new pup???? OH MY WORD, she is unbelievably cute!


Shhh yes she is all brand spanking new, she is a Cavachon like Hector and is his half sister and cousin as her mum is Hectors mums litter mate but they have the same dad (it all sounds very jeremy kyle ) she is 8 weeks and 5 days and she is going to be trouble


----------



## toffee44

Did some of this










And some of this with crazy cocker friend










His ears are bonkers never seen them like that.


----------



## agrumpycow

Found a new place to walk (or run if your name's Pumpkin )


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

What well behaved, polite dogs I have. Nothing to do with the ham my husband is holding. Nothing at all.


----------



## toffee44

Had another run this morning, now they are pooped barely moved all day.


----------



## BlueJay

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> What well behaved, polite dogs I have. Nothing to do with the ham my husband is holding. Nothing at all.


I love Mr Nash :001_wub:


----------



## Mrsred

BlueJay said:


> I love Mr Nash :001_wub:


He just has that 'look' about him, doesn't he? Made for devilment.


----------



## Sarah H

Nooka found something to roll in....again.....I'm noticing a pattern here...


----------



## MontyMaude

Having a snooze after a hectic day of playing tuggy together and in Hector's case having a walk, in Hilde's case eating pooping weeing and just looking cute :001_wub:



Tis also a good example of then and now ears as Hector's were just like Hilde's at that age


----------



## agrumpycow

MontyMaude said:


> Having a snooze after a hectic day of playing tuggy together and in Hector's case having a walk, in Hilde's case eating pooping weeing and just looking cute :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis also a good example of then and now ears as Hector's were just like Hilde's at that age


I have seen such a beautiful photo in a long time :001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze

MontyMaude said:


> Having a snooze after a hectic day of playing tuggy together and in Hector's case having a walk, in Hilde's case eating pooping weeing and just looking cute :001_wub:
> 
> 
> 
> Tis also a good example of then and now ears as Hector's were just like Hilde's at that age


Oh my...! I've just melted...!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Today's walk along the Sandstone Trail (Rawhead)
Nice 3hour walk 

View from the top


----------



## agrumpycow

As happy as a pig in.....


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## BlueJay

Looking more grown up every day :001_wub:


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Legoloon

Having snuggles with my eldest.

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## shamykebab

We had a lovely day back out in the hills on the grouse today - first day of our season. Both the girls were very good (although one of them could have done with some Valium....)


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## toffee44

Sofa selfie..... I am still awake after a night shift. Dylan sparko me still awake .....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

This is how Shelby likes to cuddle


----------



## Lauren5159

I got up bright and early to take Dexter to my aunt's and decided to drive to the hills and just take Skip for a mooch around 

We were out from 7am until 9:30am and now he's pooped


----------



## Dogloverlou

Wet after this morning's walk...


----------



## Jp kp

Throw it!!!!!


Submarine impression....


And running free!!!!!!


----------



## diefenbaker

Guess the location and win a prize


----------



## StormyThai

After a long wet walk there is nothing better than falling asleep on mummies bed.


----------



## diefenbaker

Head towards the light Diefy....


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The evening husky huddle meeting, I feel they are conspiring against me.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Is it Tea Time Zab ?


----------



## rona

He walked over a mile this afternoon and is still ok now :thumbup:


----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


> After a long wet walk there is nothing better than falling asleep on mummies bed.


Cash has just decided to hop up on mine...full of mud!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I'm tired Daddy, carry me!


----------



## Canine K9

My favourite today


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Cant catch the old boy just yet..


----------



## Legoloon

Kisses
Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Friends
Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## northnsouth

We have just been away for a few days with friends. This is my pal with OB and another friends dog Lola. OB has been trying to keep up with Lola who is 2 years old, he eventually gave in went to sleep leaning on my friend's lap. Compass just went to bed.


----------



## Mutt

The only time Eva actually acts like a stereotypical herdy collie...when Muttley has a ball & she wants it! This is her 'pre-ambush' pose!


----------



## StormyThai

A pic from today's photo shoot showing off his new harness.

And a Thai sized tug tog hehe


----------



## diefenbaker

Careful Dief..... it could go off at any moment.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Giant puppy!! :yikes: :yikes:


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted running after the football.

Face shot

Walkies

Eyeing up her ball

Found a quiet beach


----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> Face shot


That face is just ADORABLE! :001_wub:


----------



## Legoloon

A shot from tonights puppy party. We've made a bit of progress, last week she hid in a corner, tonight she ventured out a little bit, although she was very nervous

A bit nervous at her 2nd puppy party, but at least she came out today. She hid in a corner last week. #puppy by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hi Shelby, I missed you too


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Giant puppy!! :yikes: :yikes:


Is he going to eat Io :yikes:


----------



## sailor

George this morning at stupid o clock after getting me to run around the field playing Frisbee and tuggy .... he is just hitting his adolescence I think as he keeps losing focus and running off with the Frisbee to go sniff peemails.... so I have had to up the excitement which involves much more running squealing and general madness..... I am soooooo tired!!!! :mellow:


----------



## sailor

The world doesn't exist when there's a treat on offer  (unless the world involves a dog being on the same pavement of course)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Is he going to eat Io :yikes:


:lol: :lol:


----------



## Mutt

We went blackberry picking on the towpath this afternoon & the sun came out


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> :lol: :lol:


We will soon find out :lol:


----------



## northnsouth

sailor said:


> George this morning at stupid o clock after getting me to run around the field playing Frisbee and tuggy .... he is just hitting his adolescence I think as he keeps losing focus and running off *with the Frisbee to go sniff peemails.*... so I have had to up the excitement which involves much more running squealing and general madness..... I am soooooo tired!!!! :mellow:


Peemails....:thumbup::smilewinkgrin:


----------



## Squeeze

A non doggie one from me today (hope it's allowed!)
We went to see the Tall Ships...


----------



## Sarah H

We went for a family outing today as my Gran's visiting for the week. Plus it was Muffin's birthday so she had a nice potter around the beach at Church Cove.


----------



## BlueJay

Silly Sam 'selfies' :lol:


























and a magical Mr Frodo too


----------



## StormyThai

Dog on a log! Well, tree stump


----------



## Squeeze

Max is here for the weekend...


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_4229 by MinsMite, on Flickr

No idea what this was, but i took a pic anyway..

IMG_4037 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## Nonnie

Oh and Alfie flushed this little guy. Not sure if its a quail or a partridge.

And by flushed, i mean he walked past it and it took off. Im not sure he was even aware of its existence.

IMG_4228 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My gorgeous Skyla


----------



## agrumpycow

Whatever I'd said, Pumpkin seemed to find it funny..............


----------



## Sarah H

On our walk today Nooka found a massive beef knuckle bone and spent 5 minutes deliberating about carrying it home. The weight of it and me walking away eventually made her leave it


----------



## Nonnie

He hasnt moved since 6.30.

IMG_4283 by MinsMite, on Flickr


----------



## magpie

3 weeks ago today a little scrap of dog came to live with us. He's not quite acclimatised to the weather yet, so here he is with his new coat


----------



## Phoolf




----------



## Squeeze

Jax & Max...


----------



## agrumpycow

I may not have been able to do the nice walk this morning (work - bleugh!) but I've had the snuggles this afternoon


----------



## rona

We went to the coast and shared Donuts 





I haven't seem this face for a while


----------



## Nonnie

Oh Rona, that last pic is simply wonderful.


----------



## rona

Nonnie said:


> Oh Rona, that last pic is simply wonderful.


I thought so too. He's got his smile and bounce back today


----------



## Dogless

Roo (top) and Kilo practising a little jumping in the garden . Kilo wouldn't jump high at all until Roo came along and gave him confidence. The downside is they're on lead a lot more now the ability to jump the height of your average field fence is there .


----------



## marasmum

Mara having a *good*, seemingly pain free day, splashing about in Derwentwater. Lovely to see


----------



## jackapoo

I think the hairy beast is getting her winter coat


----------



## Jp kp

Mooching around again, very warm today and was lovely in the sun!


And having love with a (hungover) mum! .....worst lap dog ever!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Nice relaxing morning..


----------



## northnsouth

Leg spaghetti.. and very dirty bellies. I think they yomped in every muddy puddle today!

Look at GSP's bald belly,it is taking forever for his fur to grow back.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Took the dogs through the woods to the confluence of the canal and river in the park. Sadly, this was cut short when Zak lost the ball and his focus so we had to go back! Brig looks good for an older lad!


----------



## WiggleButt

Went through the tunnel of doom and did a spot of geocaching today, stopping off for a dip in the river half way


----------



## Mutt

We went for a lovely long walk this afternoon, was a perfect few hours with the doggles!


----------



## northnsouth

Mutt said:


> We went for a lovely long walk this afternoon, was a perfect few hours with the doggles!


Liking picture # 3


----------



## Labrador Laura

Mutt said:


> We went for a lovely long walk this afternoon, was a perfect few hours with the doggles!


Where abouts is this walk? 
Always looking for new walks with the boys


----------



## Legoloon

Today we took Oreo to my sisters house. My youngest niece just loved walking her round on her lead. Unfortunately we couldn't let her off because she fits through the slats of the fence.

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

she spent a good couple of hours just sleeping on me towards the end. Tired pup
Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Lauren5159

The boys waiting for me to throw the ball


----------



## Mutt

Labrador Laura said:


> Where abouts is this walk?
> Always looking for new walks with the boys


We went up the Wirswall road out of Whitchurch as far as Wicksted Hall, then cut across a footpath to Marbury & came back past Big Mere down to Whitchurch. Was about 7/8 miles so was a good trek. The first bit was quite a lot of road but there is a little parking place & picnic table just by the start of the footpath at Wirswall & I think there is a circular route there as well as the path we took. The signs said there's also a circular route round Big Mere.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Ermmmm, I think you are in my spot Skyla


----------



## Labrador Laura

Mutt said:


> We went up the Wirswall road out of Whitchurch as far as Wicksted Hall, then cut across a footpath to Marbury & came back past Big Mere down to Whitchurch. Was about 7/8 miles so was a good trek. The first bit was quite a lot of road but there is a little parking place & picnic table just by the start of the footpath at Wirswall & I think there is a circular route there as well as the path we took. The signs said there's also a circular route round Big Mere.


Thanks  I'll have try it one day.
I've got multiple walks near me but I get bored of walks easily and need long walks to run off zabs energy. 
I tried the Whitchurch canal this afternoon which is a nice quiet walk


----------



## TheRedStuff

Fifi has a jumper for walks as she has a sore throat. The vet said to keep her warm on walks. She got a lot of "Awww" from little children!


----------



## agrumpycow

The heather did you particularly nice in the rain but Pumpkin insisted on a closer look...


----------



## Lauren5159

Skipper Dipper Doo Dah doing zoomies in the field 










YAY!!! We finally did a 'Dog on a Log'


----------



## BlueJay

Big dog and mini dog


----------



## Lauren5159

BlueJay said:


> Big dog and mini dog




Sam's coat.... It's starting to look very Borzoi like 

HOW EXCITING!!!!!


----------



## BlueJay

Lauren5159 said:


> Sam's coat.... It's starting to look very Borzoi like
> 
> HOW EXCITING!!!!!


Getting all kinds of backwards fur now eh!


----------



## Canine K9

September selfie 


And getting comfy


----------



## picaresque

Gracie went to the vet today (again!) so afterwards we had a little mooch to make up for the trauma


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Not a very exciting snapshot, says you, oh innocent viewer.

But if you care to examine Mr Nash's legs and take on board that I had just literally put the mop and bucket away, you will understand why I took this photo.


----------



## Squeeze

BlueJay said:


>


Those ears... :001_tt1:


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## agrumpycow

'You maybe working on your laptop Mum, but I'm still here'


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## picaresque

Beautiful photo ^


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My alarm clock went off two hours early this morning Mam! I thought you had slept in so I howled and howled and howled!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Mutt

A rare very cute one of Miss Eva snuggled into a blanket - she wriggled herself in which is very unusual for her, she doesn't normally like to be wrapped up in anything.


----------



## Sarah H




----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin's new head collar from Indi-dog came today. I love it but I don't think she's too sure about it............


----------



## rona

Had an easy day today after his busy weekend. Went to the butterfly fields and he sat around a bit while I took pictures of insects 
Sorry, there's 3


----------



## Labrador Laura

Guess who went swimming .... 



















And guess who followed ....










No kiss thank you Zab !


----------



## Legoloon

Oreo braved the middle of the floor today at the puppy party, next week is her last session so I better start researching training classes 

Puppy party success. Oreo came out to meet people #puppy #dog #training by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

Jaxons new 'thing' is to carry his lead up the garden path after walkies...
No idea how it ended up around his head...


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Pezant

Another hard day at the office...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Blade Days " No Mam, I don't want to get up. It's far too early. Please go away!"


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## agrumpycow

'Whatcha got Dad?:crazy:'


----------



## rona

Legs don't hurt this way up


----------



## Mutt

"This is my meerkat. Even when I'm dozing, this is my meerkat."


----------



## Sarah H

Nooka had to work for her tea tonight


----------



## Labrador Laura

4hour walk at Whitegate Way and then home for tea and quick rest.
Then off to Agility for an hour =

One tired puppy 










Have to excuse Batman Pj's


----------



## StormyThai

Helping me finish off my cheesecake


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Squeeze




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Shelby, we really need to have a talk....


----------



## toffee44

Been running


----------



## Legoloon

Oreo had her 2nd lot of jabs today and got a new toy as a peace offering.

2nd jabs done and new toy as a peace offering, only one week to go and she can go out! #puppy #dog by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

One week to go and we can take her out! Properly, without carrying her


----------



## Squeeze

Tired out last night...










more can be seen here...


----------



## Roger Downes

His Lordship.....Scamper taking it easy.


----------



## northnsouth

Sunday morning walkies with a few friends. Excuse the odd looking blokes, they insist on following me around


----------



## Jp kp

Being a pest with the hose.....



Everyone got wet!!!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

A great big happy birthday to Shadow, who is one today!

A snap of her and Russ having an epic battle with her new toy.

She also got a large homemade biscuit, plenty of fuss and my son serenading her at 8am!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We had a lovely meet up with a fellow Heart adopter and a walk around Herrington Park 

Lots of fluffy bums!










My favourite picture of the day, didn't even recognise myself!


----------



## BlueJay

[youtube_browser]sI3qWUjMH9Q[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Sarah H

BlueJay said:


> [youtube_browser]sI3qWUjMH9Q[/youtube_browser]


OMG this is BRILLIANT!

Go Frodo Go!!! His loping run is just hilarious


----------



## Sarah H




----------



## rona

Took the old one to Petworth park


Sat and had a picnic while OH and Muddy went for a longer walk


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Just Chillaxing..


----------



## agrumpycow

Enjoying the sun and the peace & quiet in the garden after a houseful of people all weekend! (and looking far older than her 8 months )


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

agrumpycow said:


> Enjoying the sun and the peace & quiet in the garden after a houseful of people all weekend! (and looking far older than her 8 months )


Know how you feel...Sabe 18 weeks now and he's going to be a big boy..


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

In the immortal words of Julia Roberts in Pretty Woman - he sleeps.


----------



## Spidei

A nice early morning with Riley, and it was lovely and quiet


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Air Show all away and beach opened again for there favourite walk on the east strand.Beautiful morning too..


----------



## agrumpycow

This isn't a shapshot of our 'day', more like, _at last_ she's stopped :crazy:


----------



## rona




----------



## Canine K9




----------



## StormyThai

Sploosh!


Like butter wouldn't melt :001_wub:


----------



## Legoloon

Tried to study and Oreo decided she was having a sleep on my knee. 

Well this isn&#x27;t going to work is it? #Lapjacked #needtostudy by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## toffee44

Got caught strangling the dog!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I won Mam! :ciappa:


----------



## new westie owner

Love this little guy :001_wub:


----------



## sharloid

My gang having a rest during a 7 mile scooter run through the forest.


----------



## agrumpycow

Will she ever learn to come out of the water before shaking?!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Just an ordinary, everyday kinda day.


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody smiling for the camera


----------



## Squeeze

My snapshot of the day is from a few months ago...
And I would like to dedicate this post to my frisbee...










We've had fun little green ring...
RIP Frizzer...

Love
Jaxon


----------



## agrumpycow

Squeeze said:


> My snapshot of the day is from a few months ago...
> And I would like to dedicate this post to my frisbee...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> We've had fun little green ring...
> RIP Frizzer...
> 
> Love
> Jaxon


The little green ring lasted a few _months_? Not possible in this house....


----------



## Squeeze

agrumpycow said:


> The little green ring lasted a few _months_? Not possible in this house....


I've had it about a year... I would still have it... But my mum decided to throw it in a hedge... 
My one before that ended up at the bottom of the sea... Because of her...


----------



## Legoloon

Taken when my kids came home from school

Soppy dog, she loves my girls. This was their return from school #puppy #dog by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Jackie99




----------



## kateh8888

Some great snapshot's here everyone


----------



## Lexiedhb

Dexter assuming the "you're going to work then" position!


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted after a wet walk

Walkies




Holly in Teds new bed. She got the same bed, just bigger of course. And yes the blanket in the photo was in the bed, Holly likes to either chuck them out or move them so she can rest her head on them.


----------



## BlueJay

*Please play this music before continuing*





...

...

...

...

...

DUN DUN DUUUUUN


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I LURVE MY DADDY


----------



## MontyMaude

Shocking quality of picture but never leave an unattended newspaper on the sofa and leave the room for 2 minutes 



what worse is I hadn't even read it


----------



## agrumpycow

Why carry a stick or ball when you can carry a huge stone  Got her plenty of attention!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Can you find a teeny boy?


----------



## Fluffster

Mooching for treats


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Found a lovely walk in the sand dunes this morning..


----------



## Dobermutt

I'm more of a lurker & don't contribute very much - but here are a few snapshots from our day! :biggrin5: Most of them are quite literally just snapshots, as my camera is of questionable quality when things are moving 









































































Couldn't just post one - these show all aspects of his silly personality in a normal day for us! :biggrin5:


----------



## VickynHolly

Mrsred said:


> [/URL][/IMG]
> 
> Can you find a teeny boy?


Found him. I came back 3 times before I did though .


----------



## Megan345

It's a bit difficult to make this out... This is Rocky with his head on my hip, and Maisy curled into my legs. Their favourite position. Unfortunately my arms aren't long enough to get a better angle!


----------



## Legoloon

Only one more day left and then I should be able to share some outdoor pictures 

This is my youngest daughter getting a cuddle from Oreo
I promise I&#x27;ll stop soon, but couldn&#x27;t resist another puppy/child cuddly picture. I just love the bond that&#x27;s growing between them  #puppy #dog by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## toffee44

What a special boy


----------



## Squeeze

Dobermutt said:


> I'm more of a lurker & don't contribute very much - but here are a few snapshots from our day! :biggrin5: Most of them are quite literally just snapshots, as my camera is of questionable quality when things are moving


Hey...! Stop lurking and join in... Your dog is beautiful...!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I am sure I heard you say "Hike Hike" Mam....


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## TheRedStuff

Jackie99 said:


>


I've just sent a request to the Facebook group in your Sig


----------



## Legoloon

Oreo's last day in captivity. Tomorrow we walk! 

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah H

Mmmmm bones om nom nom nom....


----------



## Megan345

Ever hopeful!


----------



## agrumpycow

Found a kiddies hairband in the woods.. It had to be done......:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Mucky pup !



















"WATER !"


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Noisy day rough playing in garden...


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Lilylass

It's been a busy one and .... a girl needs her beauty sleep!


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted and his Shih Tzu friend Maggie



Holly meet Maggie as well, she did well, this was the only decent one I got, as you can see she is relaxed.


----------



## VickynHolly

I have more

Holly playing ball


Ted at the beach

And I'm done


----------



## BlueJay

Pure dog abuse innit
SOCKS


----------



## rona




----------



## Jp kp

Shhhiiiiiiii...........



Very brave cat!!


----------



## toffee44

7miles up up up and accross and eventually back down the South Downs way.










And abuse...post path face  the worst.the hosepipe type bath.


----------



## Canine K9

Nice and cosy! (In his bed he has had since he was 9 weeks)


----------



## Legoloon

My youngest and I took Oreo to the local field and did a bit of recall training. Really impressed with how quickly this pup is learning 

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Sarah H

I was helping out at the rescue's fun day today, and Nooka's brothers came to say hello! They are BIG old lads!








Nooka hiding at the back


----------



## Squeeze

Autumn has arrived...




























Cuddles with teddies...


----------



## Jp kp

Found a friendly fox!


----------



## toffee44

The darkness shall not stop us running new head torch playtime.


----------



## Legoloon

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly, Ted and Lola out for a walk, this is the best I could do

Lola playing in the garden


----------



## StormyThai

Today's adventure!


Recalling


Dog on a log!


Autumn is here


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Saturday - We found an offlead park and hired it out for half an hour. Skyla thoroughly enjoyed herself 










Sunday - Blade Decided that Shelby is the best seat in the house










Monday - Blade ... well I dunno what he's doing but all I can think is "DERP"


----------



## Mutt

Captions on a postcard please...he is not yawning!


----------



## jackapoo

After another thunderstorm downpour, we managed to get out for a walk,
poppy inspected the drains  there was a bigger flood but i was too busy laughing at her acting the fool to take a pic.


----------



## toffee44

You eating there mother ??


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Smiley happy people holding hands.


----------



## agrumpycow

Back from a week by the sea this was Pumpkin's first time on a beach. She hated it, can you tell............ :ciappa:


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly out for a walk


Ted making friends


----------



## BlueJay

My lunch companion for the day in work 










Commencing business meeting


----------



## toffee44

So yesterday Dylan won a medal.

8miles canicross up and down some beasty hills around the South Downs.

Official results and photos not up yet but will post a thread up when I have them. I don't care where we came we ran 8miles for our first race!!

Mega proud of us both


----------



## Sarah H

Well fox poo and grass seeds are sooooo last season! 

The new Autumn-Winter Collection features horse manure, with gravel accessories 



















Form and orderly queue doggies!


----------



## agrumpycow

While most dogs are content with a tennis ball, Frisbee or stick..... Pumpkin prefers the large rock or 8ft branch


----------



## StormyThai

Dog balancing precariously on log!


----------



## Legoloon

Sarah H said:


> Well fox poo and grass seeds are sooooo last season!
> 
> The new Autumn-Winter Collection features horse manure, with gravel accessories
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Form and orderly queue doggies!


Can I ask what breed s/he is? I don't think I've ever seen a dog quite like this before


----------



## Legoloon

P1200296 by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Found herself a stick 
P1200301 by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Sarah H

Legoloon said:


> Can I ask what breed s/he is? I don't think I've ever seen a dog quite like this before


Of course! She's a good old heinz 57 called Nooka 

She was born in the pound to a terrier x collie type mum, so we can only guess at Dad being a shar pei. Mum was rescued after giving birth in the pound to 4 hippo puppies! 2 wrinkly & short haired and 2 less wrinkly and long haired.

Here she is last week when we met her 2 big brothers! (She's the small one cowering at the back). As you can see the short-haired wrinkly ones are very shar pei looking!


----------



## Legoloon

Sarah H said:


> Of course! She's a good old heinz 57 called Nooka
> 
> She was born in the pound to a terrier x collie type mum, so we can only guess at Dad being a shar pei. Mum was rescued after giving birth in the pound to 4 hippo puppies! 2 wrinkly & short haired and 2 less wrinkly and long haired.
> 
> Here she is last week when we met her 2 big brothers! (She's the small one cowering at the back). As you can see the short-haired wrinkly ones are very shar pei looking!


Ah yes I see that. She's beautiful


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

OMG Shelby I can't believe you said that!


----------



## agrumpycow

Sweet dreams? :001_tongue:


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Russell dreaming he's Freddie Mercury again.


----------



## jackapoo

such a little poser


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Nah.... I don't really like dogs :wink:


----------



## rona




----------



## StormyThai

Spooky Thai.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheeky monkey


----------



## toffee44

From Sunday, playing on the farm track, Dylan looks so funny!










And this afternoon quick 4.5miles on the downs. Teal sharing his kisses


----------



## Legoloon

We had a happy last walk with some recall training.

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Canine K9

Hanwombat- Io is such a lovely, little princess!


----------



## Hanwombat

Canine K9 said:


> Hanwombat- Io is such a lovely, little princess!


Thank you - shes my little girl


----------



## agrumpycow

Every night I go into the kitchen to make the packed lunches and this face appears at my feet! She was asleep in her bed, sat at my feet until she got her bit of cheese, then took herself back to bed :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly

Lola jumped over a wall and into the back waters

Ted on the same walk. That is the wall behind him that Lola jumped over

Wet Holly. She and Lola went for a swim in the river


----------



## Pezant

Such a spoiled animal.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Snug as a husky on a couch


----------



## Apollo2012

Looking after my friends 1 and a half year old little girl today as well as my own little madam so decided to take them to the playing fields with apollo, i have to say im glad i only have one child :lol:







The little madams


----------



## agrumpycow

Love this girlie's ears!


----------



## toffee44

Thank you muchly!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The Shelby hat returns


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy hogging the electric heated blanket.


----------



## agrumpycow

Being a bit of a poser today  Looking at the size of that tail no wonder it hurts when she whips you with it!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

A very rare pic of me and the mutts, out for a dander at Antrim forum this morning.


----------



## hazel pritchard

Watching our new puppy having an afternoon sleepy, lol


----------



## Legoloon

Oreo made some friends today. They're my friends dogs

Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

Oreo has a new friend. We had a blast today with me friend Anna and her dogs. #puppy #dog by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## Papirats

Tempie looking like a little ballerina..


----------



## rona

Papirats said:


> Tempie looking like a little ballerina..


Beautiful


----------



## Sarah H

So today I was walking the new group of ex-poundies the rescue have taken in. These are in boarding kennels until we can get them into foster 

Rodney (the smear on the lens is from when he came over for kisses)









Rodney and Cleo the Akita (she's a chunky monkey)









Nelson the EBT x


----------



## pogo

Not from today but a few days ago


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Taz joined us all on a bit longer walk yesterday evening 

My husband also joined us so I had a spare hand to take photos! :lol:

As you can see there is no stopping that old man!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Jp kp

Tore around like a loon today, there was lots of little birdies flying around low teasing harry.
He did'nt get any but tried very hard!!


Got home and was being a prat with a pigs ear (friday treat!) 
Why do dogs bark at treats?!!


And.......... Finally........ At last.......

Stoped moving!!:


----------



## agrumpycow

The lead came off and she went...



and kept going.......



and when we caught up we were met with this smile :001_wub:


----------



## BlueJay

Hobbit dogs (being forced to pose) in Fangorn Forest, obvz


----------



## Nellybelly

Outing to the nursery before our afternoon walk


----------



## Labrador Laura

Not from today but from our walk along the beach on Thursday ,
He met my Auntie's 10month old Labrador, they've met before but Zab was to much for him as a small pup and now he's the same height they got on great !

They became best friends within mins and Zab was loving the fact of having a play mate on the walk.
Both pooped by the end of the walk ... Little did Zab know he had agility that evening !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy running, I love those ears


----------



## Sarah H

BlueJay said:


> Hobbit dogs (being forced to pose) in Fangorn Forest, obvz


Wait a second............is Sam bigger the Frodo now??? :yikes:

He's really looking like a Borzoi now...they grow up quickly don't they? He's gonna be a handsome chap :yesnod:


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber and Cody keeping an eye on the coop project 
(We're 'converting' our old shed into a chicken coop, we're adding the nesting boxes right now - hence the hole in the side of the shed!!)


----------



## Mrsred

Dogs, on logs! Or stumps if you want to be pedantic.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Legoloon

PawsOnMe said:


> Izzy running, I love those ears


She is too cute! :001_wub:


----------



## Legoloon

A couple from the weekend

From Saturday at the Yorkshire Sculpture Park
Untitled by Rhythm EG, on Flickr

and playing fetch at Clumber Park
Clumber Park by Rhythm EG, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai

Poorly Thai having a sleep after visiting the vets today, he has sliced his paw really badly


----------



## Hanwombat

Selfie


----------



## agrumpycow

This sofa is mine, all mine!!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Sad Blade is Sad, I will hug him


----------



## agrumpycow

Couldn't get a decent snapshot of this so it's a video instead!


----------



## northnsouth

My sister said I looked a misog. She bought me this scarf to cheer me up..


----------



## diefenbaker

Dogs on drugs. Oh nuts. It's meant to be logs isn't it. My bad.


----------



## cbcdesign

diefenbaker said:


> Dogs on drugs. Oh nuts. It's meant to be logs isn't it. My bad.


Hilarious! lol. He or she actually looks likes he's several sheets to the wind.


----------



## Lyracollie

agrumpycow said:


> Couldn't get a decent snapshot of this so it's a video instead!


Aww. :001_wub:
I love watching dogs swim.

Lyra's too cowardly to go deep, the limit is up to the base of her neck and she loves running in the river but doesn't know about swimming yet.
Maybe one day...


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## VickynHolly

Monday meeting with Maggie.

Much more fun doing this

More playing


Beach!


----------



## VickynHolly

I have more, well this is 2 days in photos.
Recalling, he came first time, yes that's not normal for Ted!

Found a new walk, ended up in this field



Honestly I took more but these are my favourites. This thread title should say snapshots instead


----------



## agrumpycow

Yes she is as nutty as she looks today :lol:


----------



## PawsOnMe

My grandparents had their 17 year old dog pts last week so we took Izzy and Jasper over on the bus so they could see them (and meet Izzy).

Izzy loved having cuddles with my granddad and promptly fell asleep









then cuddles with my grandma, again fell fast asleep. (excuse the gloves, my grandma has bad eczema and had just put cream on) 









I can't get a good photo of Izzy and Jasper together, Izzy is always a little blur and moves at the last second :001_rolleyes:


----------



## StormyThai

Day 3 of no walks...
Just, hmmmpppfff!


----------



## Gemmaa

I was tempted not to do the other side


----------



## agrumpycow

You turn the corner and your heart sinks.......... reaching for the ketchup :frown5:


----------



## Mrsred

[URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/mrsvince/media/Mobile%20Uploads/image_zpsd125602a.jpg.html][/URL]








[/URL][/IMG]

No pics of the actual scoundrels as this place is on lead and it was ruddy difficult to take any pictures but we had a lovely wander around a place called threemilewater, trickling stream, fairy tale woodland and boxes dotted along the end of the walk that have free book marks and you can take a book that some kind soul has left and replace it with one that you have finished with!


----------



## Papirats

I knew I wasn't paranoid, she's really laughing at me..


----------



## Jackie99

Beautiful walk today am exhausted now


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I am in a massive huff because Mam bandaged my leg up!


----------



## Squeeze

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> I am in a massive huff because Mam bandaged my leg up!


Oh no...! What have you been up to...?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Squeeze said:


> Oh no...! What have you been up to...?


He picked a fight with Skyla and lost! Skyla had been feeling under the weather and I think he was pestering her ( I was out of the room when it happened ) So his pride is dented and he has a boo boo that I won't let him lick.

Double sad face from Blade! :lol:


----------



## Squeeze

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> He picked a fight with Skyla and lost! Skyla had been feeling under the weather and I think he was pestering her ( I was out of the room when it happened ) So his pride is dented and he has a boo boo that I won't let him lick.
> 
> Double sad face from Blade! :lol:


Whoops...! 
Typical man... He should know never pester a woman when she's not well...!
Hope his pride isn't dented too badly...!


----------



## Squeeze

Evening all...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Comfy Skyla is Comfy


----------



## VickynHolly

These are from yesterday, always behind I am.
Morning beach walk



Then it was Holly's turn




After lunch walk


----------



## magpie

Taken on today's walk. I love these boys so much! :001_wub:


----------



## Canine K9

Dog on a dog walk


Aren't I handsome?


----------



## MontyMaude

Busy snuffle bums on their walk today merrily chewing on beechnuts.



Hilde actually responding to her name :biggrin5:


----------



## BlueJay

Free dindins!!









and some special dogs...


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin visited her 'cousin' Whisky today (my sister-in-law's westie). Considering their introduction when Pumpkin was 4 months old ended in tears, and a bit of blood ) they now, thankfully, get on really well!


----------



## toffee44

Non stop play and kisses all night with best friend 









Teal just stole the bed and grumbled


----------



## StormyThai

Thai sporting a lovely sock with pink hearts because his blue fleece booties are still wet.


----------



## Labrador Laura

No matter how much or little exercise Zab has had always after his tea he has a hyper 30mins everyday so I have to keep him indoors otherwise he charges around the garden like a loon. He's always had this Looney time after tea , he must be part Gremlin!

His crazy time in his bed 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content



















' that's mines , give it back '









'give it back'









He's not snarling, he does his 'natter' bark noise when he went something may not look it but he sounds so cute lol


















His bed was tidy ...


----------



## northnsouth

It seems summer is over, raining, cold and even the heating got put on briefly.


----------



## Goldstar

Playing with squirrel (rubbish pic)


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin range of expressions while sleeping the afternoon away earlier. I wonder what she was dreaming about?! :biggrin:


----------



## toffee44

We did some dancing


----------



## shamykebab

After a very wet start, we had a lovely day out in the hills - love this little girl!


----------



## Guest




----------



## Arin

Oscar came over to play with Rolo today.  Oscar is my parents dog, Maltese x Chihuahua.


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

'Its mine'

'Um, no, I think you will find ITS MINE.'


----------



## toffee44

Balllllooooon!

It got closer and Dylan and teal barked when guy shouted hello!!

😁😁


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## Squeeze

Nice (but windy) walk on the beach... Much needed after a long day in work...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

THIS IS MY PILLOW FORT! NO GIRLS ALLOWED!










No Fair


----------



## Papirats

We got to visit Corgis yesterday!








Cute head tilts officially perfected.
Also got to introduce the clicker to this girly:


----------



## VickynHolly

Yesterday's walks.
Beach!.



Naze.
Teds feet could not keep up with him .


Off lead run for Holly, Lola came as well

In the river


----------



## StormyThai

Nom


----------



## Amelia66

I dont wanna get outta bed!










littlest ball of dog haha


----------



## agrumpycow

When my shih tzus were around they would be mortified if I tried to take them out in the rain. No such luck with Pumpkin. Although, to be fair, we had the place to ourselves!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheeky terror finally still enough for a photo


----------



## Sarah H

Somebody was a sleepy-bum and needed a nose squish :001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Mutt

Miss Eva out in the fields dodging the rain showers today. Shout out for orange-eyed dogs!


----------



## MontyMaude

Slight cheat as it was from Sunday  but Hilde and Maude almost tolerating each other


----------



## agrumpycow

Had to shelter under the tree during a, unexpected shower (well we did, Pumpkin can't stay still more than 2 seconds.....)


----------



## Mrsred

[URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/mrsvince/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2014-10/0C42E290-3C7A-46A4-AA96-8C325DE8BEA0_zpso8jl3tvq.jpg.html][/URL]

My glamorous assistants making dog biscuits!


----------



## toffee44

Stormy Dylan


----------



## Labrador Laura

Today's walk with the boys 

SQUIRREL! 









No idea what Mylo is doing , but he's clearly helping Zab 









Then home and before going into the house they needed drying off .....
They had other ideas , monsters !


----------



## BlueJay

Ripley's method for dealing with the cold:
Put on your jumper and snuggle up with your fluffiest friend


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

WALKIES WALKIES WALKIES WALKIES WALKIES!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Another play in the meadow


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

It is extremely hard work being this fabulous.


----------



## Mutt

Found a new field to run round in today, think the doglets enjoyed themselves. Check out the ears!!!


----------



## Gemmaa

Bit of a shock when he suddenly stuck his face in the lens!


----------



## Hazy81

New puppy!


----------



## Labrador Laura

" WALK ME ! "









" Mum, mum , MUM ! Walk please "









Walkies over, Happy sleepy Boxer


----------



## agrumpycow

Beautiful autumnal walk in the Chilterns. Then the dirty dog known as Pumpkin found a disgusting puddle to stick her head in :


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

The new tasty meal, Shenchilada or the Shelby-in-blanket


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Not a great pic but a bit of a sad one.

In three weeks time, our beloved field will be no more, it is behind a leisure centre and is going to be part of a 'face lift' - 3G pitches, play park and other bells and whistly things.

It will of course be great for the local community but it was a lovely peaceful place, both got off lead for the first time there and I will miss watching them gallop around, playing football with my son and them knowing the route to it in the car and their excitement when they arrive


----------



## Jackie99

My handsome boy x


----------



## Sarah H

Our lovely sunny walk this afternoon. Made a change from the downpours of the last few days...


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody says 'lets go!!!'


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## jonb

squeeze that bottom pic
thats around the corner from me!
the flat lode trail
anyway not pics from today,but 2 of our hols in cheddar:biggrin5:


----------



## StormyThai

One is not amused :frown2:


----------



## agrumpycow

StormyThai said:


> One is not amused :frown2:


Oh dear, poor Thai x


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Beautiful afternoon on the beach and nearly had it all to ourselves...Sabe was at his usual trying to throw seaweed on Sky..:frown2:..Then trained some more on the recall which Sky was great and Sabe looked at me as if i was a idiot..:shocked:


----------



## northnsouth

StormyThai said:


> One is not amused :frown2:


Can't like this he looks sad. Hope nothing too serious has happened.


----------



## StormyThai

northnsouth said:


> Can't like this he looks sad. Hope nothing too serious has happened.


He sliced open his pad whilst in a river. We are leaving the wound open to try to dry it out but he may need surgery to stitch it


----------



## PawsOnMe

StormyThai said:


> He sliced open his pad whilst in a river. We are leaving the wound open to try to dry it out but he may need surgery to stitch it


Poor Thai  Hope it heals quickly x


----------



## PawsOnMe

Finally a sleepy puppy!


----------



## Squeeze

jonb said:


> squeeze that bottom pic
> thats around the corner from me!
> the flat lode trail


Well I never... Small world... :thumbup1:

We've only been twice... My grandparents live in Camborne... We usually tie in a trip down Gwithian when go to see them in the winter months but will be going to the flat lode again... Beautiful place...


----------



## jonb

we had a 4 dog here this weekend!
so 4 cats and 4 dogs all eating together ish!


----------



## ClaireLouise

These arent today but they are recent snapshots


----------



## northnsouth

I have been looking at old photo albums

I love this one. My Compass and his brother Harley (foreground)about a year old I think. Look at Harley's ears!!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Squeeze

We've spent the past two afternoons painting the front room...
Jaxons very annoyed that things aren't where they should be...!


----------



## agrumpycow

Full on day workwise so Pumpkin patiently waited until tonight for a good run (we work from home) She's in this photo somewhere.........


----------



## toffee44

Apparantly it's bedtime ! This is a rug in my bedroom that acts as teals bed.


----------



## kare

These are of my two on a local walk





and the obligatory "buggered off before I took it" one


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby had his toys all out throwing them about


----------



## Freddie and frank

Bella bum drop from today by the canal.
she's such an angel on her own.

thought it was about time that I started posting pictures.


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## PawsOnMe

hard to see dog on a log










puppy on a log


----------



## toffee44

The hotterdog jumpers came out today.


----------



## sailor

George playing fetch in a misty rainbow 










and Toppa being cute


----------



## MontyMaude

A very bad grainy photo but it is Hector on my lap and Hilde on the sofa next to me with the addition of my big ginger Monty cat :001_wub: Who has just settled down next to Hilde so I think he has finally accepted her 



Hector Poodle Bear chilling in his bed last night


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Whoever said diamonds were a girls best friend, never owned a husky


----------



## Papirats




----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

I am destined to never have any peace in my life. Ever.


----------



## Squeeze

Face only a mother could love...


----------



## SageFemme

He has so many of his own, yet he only wants to play with my sons football


----------



## toffee44

Broken dog  he did something while I was in the shower  luckily just a sprain
He looks mega miserable because it's raining.


----------



## Squeeze

To everyone who says my dog always looks happy...
Here he is looking throughly miserable because he wasn't allowed to go help the gasman service the boiler...


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber, Cody & Orla, the puppy we're minding for the weekend, enjoying a walk up the forest this morning.


----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## Labrador Laura

We went to the beach today and had a lovely walk, great weather and the boys loved it !

Group picture:








About 6 times during the walk we got the famous ' wow, you've got your hands full ! ' 
One point we was at a cafe and out of nowhere a small dog lunge at the dogs barking and snarling at the end of the lead , not one of ours bothered and just stood there and the owner turned to us and told us we had our hands full !! Yes hand full of well behaved dogs


----------



## Jp kp

Lots of fun today...


Looking for trouble.....


:001_smile:


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## toffee44

Matchy Matchy dog and his new neighbours


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Mutt

Muttley chilling on the sofa this morning!


----------



## agrumpycow

Hubby and Pumpkin often wrestle in the floor. Pumpkin lost this one, and doesn't look too pleased!


----------



## Squeeze

Why sleep in your bed when you can sleep next to it...


----------



## Guest

He's home!
:001_wub:


----------



## Squeeze

jon bda said:


> He's home!
> :001_wub:


Eeeeek... How exciting....!
We need more...!


----------



## BlueJay

Try and get him in the bath and he throws a tantrum... get myself some towels and bubbles ready and he takes over the place!


----------



## MontyMaude

Hilde had her first run in (head first) with Fox poo today, Hilde does not like having bath and is now sulking on the sofa


----------



## Guest

Squeeze said:


> Eeeeek... How exciting....!
> We need more...!


I'm trying, he lust loves snoozing...this was halfway through having a play with #1 son!


----------



## PawsOnMe

jon bda said:


> I'm trying, he lust loves snoozing...this was halfway through having a play with #1 son!


Awww! pink puppy belly :001_wub:

What have you named him?


----------



## Guest

PawsOnMe said:


> Awww! pink puppy belly :001_wub:
> 
> What have you named him?


Kiyo (key-oh) and its a lovely big fat puppy belly!


----------



## PawsOnMe

staying still for a biscuit and a quick photo. 









smiley wet pooch. 









aint half windy!









sleepy puppy


----------



## EmCHammer

Walk in the woods ....


----------



## Muze

Last lure coursing event of the year.... nearly caught it and got a personal best  
Can't take credit for the pic btw 


free upload image


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Bit breezy but beach was still great and quiet as well..


----------



## LittlePancakeTheExotic

PawsOnMe said:


> staying still for a biscuit and a quick photo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> smiley wet pooch.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> aint half windy!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sleepy puppy


Whats that bag thing your carrying the adorable puppy in? Where did you get it from as thinking it would be perfect for when our guy comes home.


----------



## Jp kp

Ready to cause havoc......


And given up :biggrin:


----------



## toffee44

Went for a run, got bit wet! Yelling wait at Dylan clearly worked.










Not moved here since bath


----------



## PawsOnMe

LittlePancakeTheExotic said:


> Whats that bag thing your carrying the adorable puppy in? Where did you get it from as thinking it would be perfect for when our guy comes home.


Hi, It's just a normal shoulder/hand bag. we put it around our necks to take some of her weight for the long walk. Sorry I couldn't be more help but you can get slings for babies that people also use for puppies to take the strain of carrying them, or find a bag that's suitable to use. It makes it a lot easier to carry them


----------



## spots

Pigeon. Mum, can I say hello to the pigeon? ...mum?



Tried to give her paw to a crow the other day


----------



## Guest

Its tiring work being a puppy!


----------



## diefenbaker

Pop across to the Isle of Wight to terrorise the locals ? Don't mind if I do.










Na. Stay where the treats are instead.


----------



## StormyThai

Finally we are out...Only very short walks, but it's nice to get out


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Jp kp

Taking advantage of the missus......:001_wub:


----------



## Goldstar

Waiting for a treat


----------



## Guest

Well i didn't get a snapshot of it, but what has happened has made my day. Since Kiyo turned up the cats have been watching from afar with interest! Earlier Tia came in mooching for a bit of biscuit as i was sat in the kitchen with him having a play so i called her over...she had a bit of a sniff of him and gave him a head bump right on the end of his nose. I was so worried that she wouldn't get along with him like she did with Max, but fingers crossed!


----------



## agrumpycow

Sometimes the ears say it all


----------



## Dubuss

Caught him yawning


----------



## Squeeze

Auditioning for the nativity play...


----------



## shadowmare

Rain, wind or snow Aussie needs to be exercised!... and so we were doing some hill walking today:thumbup:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Do Not Disturb

( Can you spot Taz? ) :laugh:


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## myshkin

A wet and windy walk yesterday up to some great mining ruins, with a nice spooky mist for atmosphere.


----------



## Sarah H

BlueJay said:


>


:001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:

......

that is all....... :001_wub:


----------



## jackapoo

playing in the leaves


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Just chilling out before heading to the beach..


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Freddie and frank

Freddie...I love our separate walks. Was a bit more relaxed once we were out in the open and away from all the stags...specially at this time of year. :yikes:


First thing Bella bum drop did was find a smelly puddle :laugh:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Morning walk :









And our evening walk, Zab found a puddle


----------



## Squeeze

Comfy...?


----------



## VickynHolly

Spotted some birds


Triple Holly :yikes:


----------



## toffee44

Been for a run, slobbered on ones self, oh well


----------



## Mutt

Mutt's new nickname is bog-bum.


----------



## agrumpycow

We have the builders in putting in a downstairs loo (hurray!) and Pumpkin is trying to help, judging by the brick dust on her nose!


----------



## dogkrazy

Holly aka Little Miss Barkalot! :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Not a dog but she just looked so cute I had to take a picture. She use to be a stray cat but over a year and with alot of fuss from everyone at work she now calls it home 










And Zab with 'that' look in his eye  Naughty boy !


----------



## agrumpycow

Labrador Laura said:


> Not a dog but she just looked so cute I had to take a picture. She use to be a stray cat but over a year and with alot of fuss from everyone at work she now calls it home
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And Zab with 'that' look in his eye  Naughty boy !


I love photos of Zab, such expressions!


----------



## Jackie99

Rio on todays walk, digging himself into a dirty, muddy frenzy! Autumn is here, so many lovely colours.


----------



## MontyMaude

Seeing who can get closest to the fire (The second guard is there to stop them resting their faces on the actual hearth )


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

I was out shopping this morning and my husband sent this message:

Dogs were in kitchen and it was too quiet, pic attached.

Probably about the closest they have ever been!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Currently in my Pjs and cuddles with Zab on the sofa after being out all day in this horrible chilly freezing weather !

So nice to be home and warm 
And one tired snoring boxer


----------



## agrumpycow

_The Hand _is coming to get you!


----------



## Labrador Laura

agrumpycow said:


> _The Hand _is coming to get you!


Great picture !! The scary hand attacks here too !


----------



## PawsOnMe

My little dumplings :001_wub:


----------



## MontyMaude

She finally overheated so is now cooking the other side


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody is very pleased with the fox poop he found to roll in on his walk. Me, not so much! 
(It smelt horrendous, so he was bathed when we got back home)


----------



## toffee44

Went boing!










Hugged the spangle....


----------



## Lauren5159

Dog on a log, anyone?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Erm.... Hi Shelby... are you part goat ?


----------



## BlueJay

Here's a painting from 1909.










Made me smile; that is _exactly_ what Sam does when he wants cuddles :lol:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Cheeky head tilt


----------



## rona




----------



## worzelrummage

Pic of our day (yesterday).







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Husky pile


----------



## Guest

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Husky pile


Is pile the correct term? Perhaps a smattering or maybe a joblot?


----------



## Guest

Today, Kiyo started getting a 'semi'
:lol:


----------



## toffee44

We had to sit outside when we reached the pub funnily enough

Dylan+ploughed field =


----------



## Guest

One Shelley took this morning, pretty much the same as what i took but a nicer picture...roll on two stood up ears!


----------



## agrumpycow

Lovely walk in the woods, followed by a bath to remove the fox poo, followed by a very grumpy sulky dog!


__
https://flic.kr/p/15004842323


__
https://flic.kr/p/15438884138


----------



## hazel pritchard

Had a great day today , met up with my sister and her hubby with their 2 dogs and my 3, 1st time puppy Lilly had met them and it was great to see them all have "zoomies" together, Lilly is the white pup, their ages range from 9 yrs-4months ,all rescue dogs.


----------



## Lexiedhb

So, after one hour off lead this morning, and thd discovery of piggy in the middle, meaning dex ran his legs off, this has been the rest of his day. God hed be easy if he could be an offlead dog!


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted trying not to get his paws wet. He doesn't do the sea at all.

Jump!

Happy Holly


----------



## Papirats

We did it! Finally got in the HTM ring (just for a training round) and I didn't bottle it at the last minute! Russ was really happy too and did a few little bits, mostly wanted to get him used to the show environment. So proud of my boy.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love it when I've got time for one on one walks


----------



## dogkrazy

A pic from our walk today, it was windy, wet and misty, so we didn't meet anyone! Despite the weather, we still had a fun walk


----------



## Guest

dogkrazy said:


> A pic from our walk today, it was windy, wet and misty, so we didn't meet anyone


Those are the best ones!


----------



## toffee44

keeps licking his wet eczema


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Still eating what he shouldn't...Today it was seaweed..










Then the 100m dash for a treat..:scared:


----------



## spots

Yourgifts Ourgifts said:


> Still eating what he shouldn't...Today it was seaweed..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Then the 100m dash for a treat..:scared:


Look forward to the seaweed poop! That's always ... Interesting.


----------



## Jp kp

Played the 'find it' game in the garden with little treats hidden!!



Then chilled watching narnia!!!

:thumbup1:


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Guest

Well today Kiyo has been out and about with Shelley...










He made a member of staff at our local Farm & Pet look like a Hobbit!










And is taking the whole car thing in his stride!

 :001_wub:


----------



## ClaireLouise

A recent few of dogs and kids


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Squeeze

muckiest dog on the beach...


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Mr Nash looking even more crackers than usual.


----------



## dogkrazy

My Dad sent me this photo earlier, whilst I was at dog training with Cody, of Amber and Simba (the kitten) chilling out together. :001_wub:


----------



## Guest

[youtube_browser]yM6_lZIEdMg[/youtube_browser]

Kiyo and Tia, she loves him, and she will inflict herself upon him well and truly when he becomes less 'puppy' like!


----------



## StormyThai

22 months after Thai arrived, both the cat and dog are happy to sit together having treats...



Furball is still slightly suspicious of the big goon, but the fact she is happy to be in the same room is great progress IMO


----------



## Jackie99

Todays lovely long walk


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

BEEEEAAACCCCCHHH!








[/URL][/IMG]

My children were there as it is half term but were more interested in a poor dead gull.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

There In There Somewhere...:frown2:


----------



## Maria_1986

Headed up to the Ridgeway after work - it was look like an idiot for photos day


----------



## Dobermutt

Awful phone quality pictures - day at the common with Harley, my sister and I


----------



## VickynHolly

Dogs on rocks

Ted refused to sit still

Dog jumping of a rock


----------



## toffee44

Have dog will run


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash - 9 months old today


----------



## Jp kp

Happy halloween!!! :devil:


----------



## considerthis

A day at the park


----------



## BlueJay

Me avec my overgrown puppy


----------



## Sarah H

Muffin looked chilly :lol:


----------



## Canine K9

Baileys ready for Halloween!
(Ignore state of floor, having work done )


----------



## Guest

Kiyo's been for another trip to nursery with Shelley today (amongst other things! ) As usual everything ground to a halt while he was there...and he managed to fall asleep in the middle of the afterschool club room...


----------



## VickynHolly

Pulled this out of Teds fur. Lucky it didn't go into his skin mainly thanks to all his fur, he is having a trim up tomorrow. I also had my 3 and 6 year old nephews with me. I was very :cursing:. I had to give it a good yank, Ted bit my hand because it hurt.

He still enjoyed his walk

Love his ears in this one

Holly had fun on her walk as well


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Shadow playing hide and seek.








[/URL][/IMG]

Russell being Russell








[/URL][/IMG]

Bright eyes, burning like fire.....


----------



## ozrex

[/URL][/IMG]

Pixie in the bath!. Taken today at the farm.


----------



## toffee44

Went for a run last night....

If there's something strange, in the neighbourhood who ya gonna call?!?!?

Dylan and Teal 


















And a spooky run down the high street, yup I wore a sheet!


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Mr Nash mid romp.








[/URL][/IMG]

And Shadow post romp.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Yesterday's walk -

Grey clouds and Rainbow 








Thankfully we missed the rain.

And Zab to make it dog related -


----------



## Squeeze

Doggie play date with Rudi the chi/corgi...


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Has he seen me yet..?










Yes he has..


----------



## Freddie and frank

Daisy...a miniature schnauzer.:001_wub: My dog fix at work.

She belongs to friends of mine who I work for two days a week. This was from today when she was curled up in scrap fabric on the cutting table. she loves sitting up there watching the world go by...under strict supervision. :thumbup1:
Plus, she's not very far away from my machine, so I can have sneaky cuddles.


----------



## VickynHolly

It's raining, but Holly doesn't care one bit

Got them both together, and Ted is looking my way for once!

Play, please

Another face shot


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Blade's face said it all really!


----------



## StormyThai

Sleepy Thai after our first walk in weeks


----------



## BlueJay

Ready for dark walkies - safety first!










That picture is a fluke btw... he's usually more like this


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Relaxing in front of the fire.


----------



## Guest

Kiyo's been out again, around our local hillfort with Shelley, i'm very jealous of her having this time off to spend with him!


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber on a log  She loves climbing!



And happy pup Cody, who wasn't allowed to join in but didn't seem to mind


----------



## toffee44

Poor quality as phone photo from camera.

Always wondered if my mates dog head could fit in Dylan's mouth, think the answer is yes...


----------



## dogkrazy

We took Amber & Cody to the park today and then we took Cody out to do some socializing at the service station, it was pretty busy so he saw lots of people and traffic. I love his expression in this photo


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## toffee44

Today 7.11.14

Went for a run with a friend and decided to crash test the lake for next weeks canicross run.... Bit cold.


----------



## toffee44

Dylan enjoying a scratch 6.11.14


----------



## Labrador Laura

From Wednesday's walk, after a very chilly (freezing!) walk we stopped off at the pub for lunch 

Zab infront of the fire 









And today's walk:
Zab showing off his Winston Churchill impression ! Whilst being on the lead he likes having something in his mouth to hold, most of the time little sticks


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

My mum had quite the dilemma with her lunch....


----------



## Spidei

I found a new nice forest walk today for me and Riley which he absolutely loved... 

Only just managed to stop crashing into me:









Waiting for a treaattt:









Bouncing and zooming around:









And having a jolly good sniff of everything:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

So which of you would like to rub my Buddy's tummy?? :001_wub:


----------



## Jp kp

Well, harry has been on light duties since his "snip" and now he is free once again off lead and loving it!!! :001_cool:





And laying where he doesn't fit!!



:thumbsup:


----------



## StormyThai

Dog on a log


And cuddles with mum


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Double trouble


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I will eat those birds!!


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber's son (and Cody's brother) Mossie, came over to visit today - so of course I had to get some family pics  He's looks very similar to his Mom, always has done. I can't get over how much thicker his coat is than Cody's!! He's turning into a fab dog.


----------



## Squeeze

Really...?
So the sofa wasn't comfy enough the way it was...?


----------



## dogkrazy

Walkies up the forest


----------



## Squeeze

Just chilling...
On the stairs...
As you do...


----------



## Guest

Its not a pic from today...but...











Friend of our eldest lads took a few photos when she was up at my sisters house with him whilst he was helping out with the pups. Him and our boy Kiyo...love it...


----------



## PawsOnMe

Tired dogs, Got them a monkey from the charity shop today, it's similar to the one Jasper loved as a puppy (we still have its torso and head but it's missing all its limbs). Here he is cuddling it :001_wub:


----------



## dogkrazy

Lots of puddles today, I was going to say on our walk but this one Amber is splashing in was actually in our garden!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Night Night!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Having a quiet day not getting wet..


----------



## BlueJay

My dream is to be a famous artist. Be in awe of my mad skillz :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura

After a day at the beach running around like a loon playing with his 1yr old Labrador friend, he's not moved since we got back only for his tea and it was back to snoozing. Agility was cancelled this evening due to bad weather .... I don't think he minds  Lazy dog !


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I R INTELLIGENT


----------



## dogkrazy

We've had loads of rain here so the river burst it's banks. We did the forest loop which at the top of the hill has a great view down to the river and you could really see how much it had flooded  Amber loves climbing on this log so I thought it'd make a nice photo!


----------



## SLJe

Freya flying near some ruins......


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Peekaboo!


----------



## Dobermutt

Still smiling even with his poorly ear


----------



## CallieWag

My wee pup trying on her new bandana.


----------



## Guest

Kiyo down the playing field earlier on today, loving going mental with the fallen leaves...cannot wait for his first experience of snow!


----------



## Jp kp

:biggrin5:


----------



## cbcdesign

jon bda said:


> Kiyo down the playing field earlier on today, loving going mental with the fallen leaves...cannot wait for his first experience of snow!


What a cute little chap!


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody's enjoying his Saturday


----------



## cravensmum

Bodhi went fishing


----------



## toffee44

Dylan and I (in blue tshirt) demonstrating a sprint finish 
Will do a race report once I have proper photos


----------



## Sarah H

We made some friends on our walk today :lol:



















OK so Nooka wasn't allowed near them, not that she'd get close as they were very noisy and excited to see me! Must have been near their tea time


----------



## StormyThai

We ain't afraid of no fog


----------



## Dobermutt

Recently got a new camera which is a bit more fancy than my other one so still trying to figure out how it works  any excuse to take more pictures of Harley   His harness is falling apart, but we have an El Perro Comfort one on the way, hopefully soon!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Maisie after a long day....

Very lady like! :lol:


----------



## toffee44

Went for a run... Nothing new lol. Bit wet when we got back. Forgot their fleeces.


----------



## Guest

Its tough being a puppy!


----------



## magpie

Soooo... no one wants to go for a walk then??


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We have a video from our day, I thought it was too cute not to share.

You always have someone to talk to when you have a husky!

[youtube_browser]gMny_SsSU4k[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Mutt

"I wuvs my pheasant!"


----------



## BlueJay

Ready for action!


----------



## Moquette

My Sitka got spayed today... she's a very sad puppy


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Fat bottomed girls you make the rockin' world go round :cornut:


----------



## Mutt

Had to add another one after Muttley tried to squeeze in for cuddles with my OH!


----------



## trio25

We had a lovely walk along the Monsal Trail.


----------



## Dobermutt

Camera skills are (very) slowly improving - not so sure if I've got the hang of this ''just one snapshot'' thing, though - apologies  I take too many photos and there's nowhere else to put them!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Before you say anything Mam... I love you and you know sponges do sometimes spontaneously combust ... I seen it on the news










This is why I regret teaching Skyla to sit on the dining room chair....


----------



## Labrador Laura

Morning cuddles before our walkies  









Then off to Bickerton Hill , Zab practicing his hunting skills no idea what he heard or smelt but he was searching for ages ..


















I'm sure this poor thing isn't meant to be out this time of year but I took him off the ground and in some sun light.


----------



## toffee44

At the beach 
(Cocker is my friends it was his last run before the snip snip)


----------



## toffee44

And right now, Dylan just loves a yogurt pot


----------



## CallieWag

My poor girl had her 2nd vaccination and was microchipped this evening and slept for ages when we got home.

She's back to her usual hyper, chaotic fluff ball self now though!


----------



## Squeeze

I think we need to put new tennis balls on the Christmas list...


----------



## CallieWag

Today Callie met my sister's 10 year old Westie, Misty for the first time. They got on great, although I think Misty was glad to see the back of her when we left!  Callie slept for 4 hours solid when we got home!


----------



## StormyThai

Pfft we ain't afraid of no rain!


PUDDLES!!!!!


----------



## Canine K9

I'm not one for dog clothes but I couldn't resist this


----------



## dorrit

Just a snap from today...weve waited so long for the autumn colours...Not that Benny sees them he just enjoys a good sniff...


----------



## hazel pritchard

Well its rained heavy here all day ,so the dogs think this is the best way to get warm and dry after a walk, :smile5:


----------



## Squeeze

Sunday morning splash...


----------



## CallieWag

I usually walk about barefoot at home, but bought a pair of slippers on Wednesday, as I was being eaten alive.

This is my new slippers, with the culprit in the background! Steel toe capped boots next I think.


----------



## BlueJay

Come! Join them hobbit dogs on their night time walkies

























We went through the woods!! So brave :yesnod:


----------



## Jahli

She was caught digging in the garden!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Is Shelby the moodiest dog in the world? :lol:

She had a face on because I made her go in the boot!


----------



## Moquette

First time off the lead for Sitka since she was spayed!


----------



## Freddie and frank

That's why I got a big dog bed


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber and Emmy enjoying their walk today. Emmy gets on really well with all the others even though she's only been here six days, they've really accepted her as one of the family


----------



## Sarah H

Had a lovely wintry late afternoon walk 



















(sorry for the bum shots lol)


----------



## cinnamontoast

Water retrieves at the tennis courts:









Zak scuffed his paws and spent all evening clearly unable to move, had to be carried to his tea  then spent time being depressed on his bed, throwing me occasional evils. Somehow, the other two managed fine despite all having scuffs. Total drama queen.

A passing beagle owner said it was amazing how well trained they were as they sat in the pouring rain waiting to be sent on for the toy.


----------



## Squeeze

No pictures from me today because Jaxon decided to roll in a dead seagull... :nono:

But just wanted to thank everyone for all the 'likes' :thumbsup:


----------



## toffee44

Can't really see it, but the fog was coming in over the lake at petworth


----------



## toffee44

This evening. Has Whole sofa. Perches ass here to watch Life Story


----------



## CallieWag

Two photos today, first one is Callie trying on her first coat. She wasn't impressed as you can see.  Second one she's saying hello to some bunny rabbits at Pets at Home.


----------



## VickynHolly

I wanna play!

Both of them together

Walkies


----------



## Dobermutt

Took a walk to the New Forest today with my dad  Harley was approached by two off-lead Weimaraners, one long-haired! (their owner/s were riding horses!) Harley was very patient and friendly and was more interested in the _huge_ horses 

A New Forest pony - pretty proud of this picture 









Harley got lots of off-lead time


----------



## dogkrazy

'So who are you then?!'
Emmy watching the goats through the fence, trying to figure out what they're all about!


----------



## CallieWag

Today Callie went to the park for the first time! She had a fantastic time, rolling about the grass, chasing leaves and saying hello to the other dogs! Unfortunately, she didn't stay still long enough for me to get any decent photos, so this is all I have lol!!










She was filthy, soaking and looking like a wee drowned rat by the time we got home.










But after she'd been cleaned and dried, she conked out on the floor and slept in the same spot for hours. 










I can't wait until tomorrow!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Shelby " Mam.. don't look but there is something on my head  "


----------



## Moquette

Not amused...










Not amused AT ALL.


----------



## BlueJay

I think Ripley might be a bit cold


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Maisie on today's walk


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

And Buddy


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Hat never even hit the sand before they had it..The buggers..:cursing:


----------



## Amelia66

The look of pure hate..........


----------



## Squeeze

RSPCA case...? Not only tied to the railings but a purple towel...!


----------



## Squeeze

Windy...


----------



## Sarah H

We're looking after Molly the Collie for a few days 










Nooka and Molls having a good play


----------



## Dogloverlou

Autumnal Missy.....










Ok, my fellow eagled eyed photographers, is it very obvious in my picture where I have cloned?

I feel it is very noticeable. If so I'll have to use the original picture instead for our photo project.


----------



## Jp kp

Beautiful day today, harry had a big run out!!




:001_cool:


----------



## Zaros

Lazy bones 1 and 2 sharing a juicy marrow bone.

Lovingly scooped out with a spoon and given to each in turn.

If we just give the bones to them they'll just bring them right back for the personal service:001_rolleyes:


----------



## CallieWag

Callie doesn't seem to be a fan of the rain. She's only been going out for walks since Wednesday, and yesterday and today it was raining when we left the house and she just lay on the ground outside our gate crying.  Eventually she'll walk if I tempt her with treats, but she just looks miserable. 

This is her soaked, but looking happy to be back indoors lol.


----------



## Guest

Just to compare, Kiyo at 6 weeks old...










And earlier today, Kiyo NOT helping Shelley with her Uni work at 13 weeks old...










 :001_wub:


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Beautiful day with the boys...


----------



## LinznMilly

Hi all.

I don't take a lot of pics, but seen this thread just after posting my own thread about taking the dogs somewhere different for their walk today, and this pic sticks in my mind more than the rest:

So my snapshot for today is Max at Penshaw Monument:


Didn't really get any good ones of Milly, unfortunately, because when she was offlead, she was too busy exploring. :crazy:


----------



## CallieWag

Callie dancing lol!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Someone thinks they're clever!!


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Mutt

There's nothing quite like having your finger munched on by a mischievous puppy!


----------



## BlueJay

Check out these quitters, bailing partway through a Netflix marathon.
Pffffft rrr:


----------



## Lauren5159

Skip decided that decorating the house for Christmas was soooo boring... But you know what's fun?

Stealing baubles!


----------



## Amelia66

Today is bed fort day using all of the pillows on the bed.


----------



## dogkrazy

The pups saying hello to our four ex-battery girls (Lollipop, Zeeza, Sasha and Ruby) who we adopted today!  Cody kept trying to figure out how to get to their chicken food (he loves the stuff!)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

LinznMilly said:


> Hi all.
> 
> I don't take a lot of pics, but seen this thread just after posting my own thread about taking the dogs somewhere different for their walk today, and this pic sticks in my mind more than the rest:
> 
> So my snapshot for today is Max at Penshaw Monument:
> 
> 
> Didn't really get any good ones of Milly, unfortunately, because when she was offlead, she was too busy exploring. :crazy:


I didn't realise you were so close to me!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

This is my bed. Where am I supposed to sleep??


----------



## CallieWag

Callie's not quite getting to grips with her treat maze. She just lifts it up and brings it to me.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hi Mam! I love you .... biscuit?


----------



## VickynHolly

Throw it!


----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Stroke mah face hooman!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Stop taking pictures I is trying to sleep in my new bed!


----------



## CallieWag

Callie proudly showing off her new jumper (seconds before trying to rip the thing off!!)


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## JessIncaFCR




----------



## dogkrazy

Emmy was fascinated by the rabbits in the pet shop earlier


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

............


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Me and Buddy are at the vets  poor boy has hurt his back left paw.


----------



## Guest

1st walk of the day done, don't think i'm going to fit on there with him soon! And thank god for wipe clean sofas!!!


----------



## StormyThai

Frosty morning walk with the Doofus :thumbup:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Just got back from vets. Buddy has sliced some of his pad off


----------



## Dobermutt




----------



## StormyThai

Dobermutt said:


>


Can I ask where you acquired your harness please?
Looks perfect for the Doofus


----------



## Dobermutt

StormyThai said:


> Can I ask where you acquired your harness please?
> Looks perfect for the Doofus


Of course  It's an El Perro Comfort Harness (4cm) - Homepage | elperro.co.uk (I think that's the website)  I've done a review on the harness thread with some better close-up pics too


----------



## Dogloverlou

Dobermutt said:


> Of course  It's an El Perro Comfort Harness (4cm) - Homepage | elperro.co.uk (I think that's the website)  I've done a review on the harness thread with some better close-up pics too


It looks fantastic. But unfortunately I feel Cash would pull into it to much 

*Sorry for straying off topic*


----------



## Dobermutt

Dogloverlou said:


> It looks fantastic. But unfortunately I feel Cash would pull into it to much
> 
> *Sorry for straying off topic*


I worried about that with Harley but it doesn't seem to be too much of a problem  Although, as they're custom made, I think you are able to request a ring at the front of harness, which I probably would've done in hindsight for situations where I'd need more control but overall pulling doesn't seem to be more so and Harley does like to pull on occasion


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

You know when it's winter because when the frost comes out......

Maisie turns into a rolling pin! :lol:


----------



## Darkwolf23

Had a chilly walk today!


----------



## MontyMaude

Enjoying the morning sunshine



Hide getting in on the action and stealing Hectors rag thing


----------



## MontyMaude

2Cats2Dogs said:


> Just got back from vets. Buddy has sliced some of his pad off
> 
> View attachment 149487


Oh poor little poppet, I didn't want to like the post seeing as he had injured himself


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

MontyMaude said:


> Oh poor little poppet, I didn't want to like the post seeing as he had injured himself


Awww thanks. He has sliced part of his pad off. The vet told us that it was the best thing he could've done as usually pad injuries require surgery


----------



## VickynHolly

Puddle!

Ted got his paws wet as well


----------



## Phoolf

When Targ plonked himself on Kes I burst out laughing at his lardbum


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## VickynHolly

Dog between rocks


----------



## new westie owner

Lazy day snuggling with his teddy


----------



## Guest

Kiyo eying up the brook carefully after it stole his ball...











I love you ball!


----------



## bullet

This is Bobbie and George doing what dogs do best


----------



## VickynHolly

Give us the toy!

I wanna play!

Makes a nice pillow as well


----------



## Freddie and frank

from yesterdays one to one training with Bella Bum Drop 




It was gorgeous in the sun, but it was bloody cold in the shade


----------



## CallieWag

Callie's teething badly at the moment, and chewing everything in sight! After reading a post on here, I gave her a chilled carrot and she's absolutely loving it! She's carried it about everywhere with her tonight, leaving a trail of carrot shavings in her wake.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Trying to get pictures for the Christmas cards next year










Life lesson, trying to get 4 dogs to sit in a line near something I've encouraged them to stay away from is not easy!!


----------



## VickynHolly

Doing what she does best



Ted


----------



## Squeeze

This little one was a bugger at the beach this afternoon...


----------



## northnsouth

Lah Lah Lah I can't hear you, too cold for Walkies, go away


----------



## CallieWag

My nephew Alexander doing some 'training'  with Callie this evening. :001_wub:


----------



## northnsouth

Copy catz.....


----------



## JordanWalker

This is a nice thread. I will definitely post Max's pic later. I'm sure that he will love it. Need to check his best pic first.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I quite like this little human


----------



## VickynHolly

Kick it then!

Run!

Got it!

Tired out


----------



## dogkrazy

Emmy's getting bigger...


----------



## MontyMaude

A big ginger pile up


----------



## TheRedStuff

Chilling by the tree. Fifi. Now 7 months old.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Some is hiding their face as they chased the cat causing him to leap into me bath!! :nono:


----------



## Jahli

Crazy puppy!


Lying very awkwardly on the sofa!


On the floor after a very long day "at work"!


At the hairdressers!


Sleeping after her bath tonight!


She does a LOT of sleeping!!!


No mummy I didn't steal this stick, it fell into my paws....


Just because I think she's pretty  


Oops sorry there are loads tonight!!!


----------



## northnsouth

Scanning some old photo's today, This is my first Dalmatian Griffin (Griff). He was with us such a short while, this is the only clear photo we have..


----------



## new westie owner

Bought Bobby this little fleece today  he is having a sulk he doesn't like clothes much but it's cold and he gets wet when out


----------



## BlueJay

*BED FEEF!!!*


----------



## VickynHolly

Play time!


Game over for Ted

Not for me though said's Holly


I see a toy


----------



## Papirats




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love cuddles with my Dad!!


----------



## Moquette

Ellenlouisepascoe, Skyla is SO cute :001_wub: every time you post a picture of her I just melt, and I'm not even a husky person!

Here's a snapshot from Sitka's and my day


----------



## Guest

This mornings rescue mission!


----------



## Jp kp

More of a "snapshot from your week" really. Harry has been a bit under the weather with some sort of dog cold!! Very sniffley and feeling well sorry for him self...... The missus says he is making the the most of "man flu"

She might be right!!

Milking it....


More milking it........



:blink:


----------



## Guest

And later on...with my own dog!

View My Video

I love how Kiyo played with the GSD sisters as normal, then got so freaked when a tiny French Bulldog walked up to him later and started bouncing about wanting to play!


----------



## CallieWag

Callie loving the crunch of the frosty grass this evening.










Someone walked past the gate and Callie went into guard dog mode. :crazy:


----------



## Squeeze

Cheeky...



When asked why he was in the bed I got this...


----------



## Lauren5159

A very wintery walk this afternoon:


----------



## Darkwolf23

A rare moment! <3



It's blurry as I tried to take the photo before they moved and my camera didn't have time to focus haha


----------



## Guest

Darkwolf23 said:


> A rare moment! <3
> 
> 
> 
> It's blurry as I tried to take the photo before they moved and my camera didn't have time to focus haha


We are waiting for Kiyo to calm a little as i know Tia will be all over him like a tramp on chips when she can curl up to him, she adored Max more than the humans in the house...


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

If you look closely you can see Buddy in the mirror. It's the pizza stuffed crust brigade!


----------



## Jp kp

Birds......:blink:


----------



## CallieWag

Cardboard box + dryer ball + Callie = hours of fun!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

We love weekends


----------



## Guest

View My Video

Another short video from earlier on today...given up with photos, he doesn't stay still for long enough!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## cravensmum

A bit of a special one as Bodhi doesn't like to get too close to faces.


----------



## Jahli

This is from yesterday at the beach!


----------



## Squeeze

"OMG... Which one to pee on...?"


----------



## rona




----------



## CallieWag

Callie on her way to her Christmas party at puppy training tonight. She had a great time and was so excited I couldn't get a decent photo of her from the front, as she wouldn't sit still for 2 seconds. 

She's now crashed out on the bedroom floor.


----------



## Moquette

Taken on our gorgeous walk today!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

and a huuuusky in a Christmas Tree!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy learning the art of the spoon!


----------



## dogkrazy

Cody and Emmy (I think her ears look very long and spaniel like in this picture!) These two get on super together and they love a good game of tug  Sorry it's such bad quality, but I thought it was cute so decided to share anyway.


----------



## Nicki85

Rusty Buckets on our walk today.


----------



## Squeeze

Yesterday's walk in the dark...


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Sabe on an unusual quiet moment..


----------



## Phoolf

Mucky after a very fun walk


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Privacy? What's that?


----------



## VickynHolly

Walkies


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Just chilling out...watching the game and having a bud!


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber & Cody on lookout


----------



## Jackie99

Rio loving the bubble wrap, he would pop this stuff all day long !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Quickly whilst the hooman is away! I'll accept payment in balls! She can be shipped in time for Chrismtas :wink:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Just seven more sleeps he says....


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

And Maisie says if Santa Paws comes down the chimney I am the first to bark at him and sniff him! I shall never sleep! :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly

I have quite a few today
:001_wub:

Recall



I'm coming, wait for me


----------



## Mrsred

Daughter getting her face washed. I was literally seconds too slow capturing it!








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jackie99

A nice bath, all ready for Christmas


----------



## Terr

Anyone here on Instagram?


----------



## dogkrazy

Amber and Cody are chilling out after their dinner 



Holly still wants to play though


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152917991281747



Shelley doesn't believe he does this, he will roll his ball down the bank into the brook and then chase it as it floats away...i had been following him about with my phone out for ages and as soon as i put it back in my pocket! BAH!!!


----------



## catpud

I think these three sum up our day pretty nicely - lots of fun was had by both of us - and apparently there was lots of pee-mail for Shadow to catch up on - either that or furry critters, you would have to ask him.

So very proud of him listening to commands, heeling around corners and recalling from that very interesting smell without even needing a bribe.


----------



## VickynHolly

Look at the black puddle she made, ball goes in with her of course


Further along....


Meanwhile Ted looks on thinking Holly is mad


----------



## Guest

Just been chatting with Shelley now and realised i forgot to mention that Kiyos breed had been renamed last night at puppy class  Talking to one of the helpers and she described him as being built like a tank...somebody else piped up with this comment, hence he is now known as a 'Sherman Shepherd'
:lol:


----------



## BlueJay

Crappy phone pic from todays scooting adventure!
Couldn't be bovvered lugging it over the hill to the field so we just went on the muddy bit inth park. MISTAAAAAAKE.
So many people out :huh:

Had a chat with a lady too; "that looks a good way of exercising! What is it?"
"...a scooter"
"I meant the dog"
Oops :blush:


----------



## MollySmith

Rubbish phone photo, we went on a new walk and though Molly was nervous when we drove off (she's not happy about the new car) she was fine on the way back, so much so that we did a tiny extra mile to a new brewery that's opened and picked up some beer.


----------



## Guest

MollySmith said:


> we did a tiny extra mile to a new brewery that's opened and picked up some beer.


Result!!!


----------



## Phoolf

My beautiful kids


----------



## Jp kp

Face to face with another (bigger!) GSP!!! :yikes:


----------



## Moquette

Butt!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

It's pizza time!


----------



## VickynHolly

Tired Ted today. Holly has been hiding since lunch time, I've no idea why.


----------



## toffee44

Went for a Christmas run.... Two PFer dogs here.

Dylan on far left going for dryer route dragging me with him and leela on far right in purple harness.

Not posted for ages no internet


----------



## toffee44

And a nice photo of me and boys


----------



## Labrador Laura

toffee44 said:


> Went for a Christmas run.... Two PFer dogs here.
> 
> Dylan on far left going for dryer route dragging me with him and leela on far right in purple harness.
> 
> Not posted for ages no internet


This picture made me laugh ! Its a 'What happened next' photo !

Did that girl avoid Dylan and his lead in time ?


----------



## Moquette




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

God I love this lad!


----------



## northnsouth

Well that's all the gifts wrapped up


----------



## northnsouth

toffee44 said:


> Went for a Christmas run.... Two PFer dogs here.
> 
> Dylan on far left going for dryer route dragging me with him and leela on far right in purple harness.
> 
> Not posted for ages no internet


You lot are bonkers..I love the video of this. It shows what happened next.


----------



## BlueJay

Hand over the popcorms, mum!


----------



## Moquette

BlueJay said:


> Hand over the popcorms, mum!


Clearly they are indifferent to the agony of the man on the screen behind them :lol:


----------



## BlueJay

Moquette said:


> Clearly they are indifferent to the agony of the man on the screen behind them :lol:


That's the state he was left in after they mugged him for his snacks too!


----------



## Squeeze

Jaxon and his "friend" from next door...


----------



## toffee44

Labrador Laura said:


> This picture made me laugh ! Its a 'What happened next' photo !
> 
> Did that girl avoid Dylan and his lead in time ?


Yes haha didn't even notice her in the video. Dylan didn't like the load of people hitting the water at once and bailed out normally he is in the middle lol


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## diefenbaker

I don't know what he's doing here.....


----------



## StormyThai

Elvis?


----------



## Jackie99




----------



## Jp kp

Merry christmas everyone!!!! :wink5:


----------



## Canine K9

He looks like a right scruff but oh well :lol:


----------



## StormyThai

Is that bacon?


----------



## BlueJay

Merry Christmas from us lot over 'ere


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Me and Buddy say hello and Merry Christmas all


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

This was my crew on a brisk Christmas Day walk. My brother's dogs decided to join us!  it's progress as poor Lola doesn't get enough exercise.


----------



## toffee44

PUB!!!!! 
( I'm in the red hat) we are doing Christmas tomorrow in my house!


----------



## Burrowzig

Today on our walk by the sea. There's only a few yards of saltmarsh left, where the dogs are. I can remember when you could walk out hundreds of yards, and erosion in recent years has been phenomenal.


----------



## Moquette

Christmas walk on the beach! Sitka had lots of fun, so much so that I plan on taking her again tomorrow 










A very happy Christmas to you all, humans and pets alike!


----------



## StormyThai

New camera alert 



Boing!


Pretty boy :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly

Presents!
From our human/Santa

From other humans



Happy face


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby opening presents &#127873;&#127873;&#127876;


----------



## Jackie99

Christmas Celebrations have worn him out


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152933330496747



Kiyo plays with snow for the first time whilst Shelley practices the 'ministry of funny walks' sketch from monty python...


----------



## Lauren5159

My favourite pic of today (and one of my favourites ever) is this one:










It's special because for so long (maybe the first 16 months of Skip's life), I couldn't figure out what motivated him. We hit a dead end with training... He wasn't food or toy motivated when out on a walk and I wasn't brave enough to let him off-leash as he would run up to other dogs. Then I discovered Control Unleashed and our world changed  I learned about his excitement threshold and how to keep him below it and work to increase it... Now, we have the above  A happy, well behaved dog who will do backflips for cheese 

Sorry for the speech


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Someone is tired from the festive partying!


----------



## Sarah H

Lauren5159 said:


> My favourite pic of today (and one of my favourites ever) is this one:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's special because for so long (maybe the first 16 months of Skip's life), I couldn't figure out what motivated him. We hit a dead end with training... He wasn't food or toy motivated when out on a walk and I wasn't brave enough to let him off-leash as he would run up to other dogs. Then I discovered Control Unleashed and our world changed  I learned about his excitement threshold and how to keep him below it and work to increase it... Now, we have the above  A happy, well behaved dog who will do backflips for cheese
> 
> Sorry for the speech


Awww Lauren that's great!

We all have different challenges and goals for our dogs, and when youve cracked something it is an awesome moment. Well done! (Plus I know what terriers are like when on walks, so getting him so focused on you is no mean feat and shows how much work you've put in). :thumbup:


----------



## babycham2002




----------



## northnsouth

My DIL and I think along the same lines :biggrin5:


----------



## toffee44

Was Christmas for us today.... Poor Dylan has been wearing this since 12.

Tired now though.


----------



## BlueJay

Rorschach has fallen asleep...


----------



## Labrador Laura

It's been a long busy day with the family and I can't sleep ! Need to be up in 2hours for a group walk with the boys ...

Thankfully Zab has settled at my mum's and happily sleeping for another busy day today


----------



## Sarah H

Nooka's Xmas happy face...........:lol:


----------



## Mrsred

[/

Daughter and dogs watching Scrooged.


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Dry day but dam it was cold...


----------



## Jp kp

Loving everyones photos, love this thread!!!!!:001_tt1:



Look at the state of that!!!


----------



## andrea84

Snow day


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

The white comment curse struck. Someone today quipped that Buddy was remarkably white. Then moments later.......


----------



## diefenbaker

Fi fi fo fum.. I smell Christmas dinner.. somebody switch on the oven


----------



## diefenbaker

This is Ollie. He is a cat that wanders into my sister's house. He used to be called "Little Girl" until it was discovered he had equipment. Strangely he is more at ease with Dief than our own cat. Very proud of my boy for not eating him.


----------



## Guest

Couldn't really post a snapshot of it, but it would appear Kiyo has a new trick...climbing in the shower with Shelley! :lol: I now have a clean wife and a soggy mutt...


----------



## Guest

And one Shelley took of him this morning, still loving the snow!


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## Hanwombat

Dad and I


----------



## Burrowzig

One from yesterday


----------



## Spidei

Riley met a horse and was watching a field of horses too, he was well behaved and enjoyed it 


















Then a lovely evening walk (though it looks like night and brrr it is cold)


















(sorry for the big pictures )


----------



## Squeeze

*Warning* not posted for a few days... 
Got a few snapshots to catch up on... 

Can I open it now..?!










Ooooh another present...










This one needs shaking...!










I gots a big reindeer...










He's really good for sleeping on...










Went to visit my nan and grandad for lunch... I gots a pink crown... Then I had me a nap...


----------



## toffee44

Schnooze


----------



## Labrador Laura

Snow walkies yesterday  
Zab hasnt seen snow since he was 8weeks old so he loved his walk in the snow. 
Zab, Mylo with Labradoodle and Labrador friend.









































Then Zab decided to split one of his back nail somehow which resulted in alot of blood and on the lead whilst his friend's played together. He wasn't a happy puppy !

And today's walkies still with snow  








Touch wood his nail seems okay now.


----------



## northnsouth

toffee44 said:


> Schnooze


Is that post Brutal?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Beautiful Girl


----------



## dogkrazy

:001_wub:


----------



## CallieWag

Callie trying out her new Kurgo skybox car booster seat today. I think she likes it.


----------



## toffee44

northnsouth said:


> Is that post Brutal?


No whilst they were out doing silly things in freezing conditions I was still in bed at my parents house. Hehe. I was home in Kent for christmas. Missed brutal


----------



## toffee44

My poor sister.... She seems to have a queue...


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Jp kp

Frosty family walk with a pointer pose by the frozen pond!!! :001_smile:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hi Daddy


----------



## Sarah H

It turns out that frost sends Nooka loopy! She likes to roll about in it, and chew frosty grass and sticks :lol: weirdo...

Frosty lie-down









I LOVE MY FROSTY STICK!!!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Back turned and not talking to me ... 
Naughty mummy took him to the vets 










After splitting his nail Saturday all seemed okay til this morning so I had to take him to the vets to get it checked. 
Thankfully the nail is fine just abit sore but he's on 3days rest and no walks ! He's not happy


----------



## Guest

Sarah H said:


> It turns out that frost sends Nooka loopy! She likes to roll about in it, and chew frosty grass and sticks :lol: weirdo...
> 
> Frosty lie-down
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I LOVE MY FROSTY STICK!!!


Not going there...i have a huge supply carrots in the freezer for our teething GSD pup!


----------



## Guest

And about the only pic that came out right when i was mucking about with the new camera today. Still awaiting the rest of the order which includes the memory card so i can only take about 7 or 8 pics at a time at the mo!


----------



## Quinzell




----------



## Canine K9




----------



## CallieWag

My 4 year old nephew has decided that Callie is his best friend. She seems happy with that!  It's the cutest thing ever. :001_tt1:


----------



## StormyThai

Derp!


I can't begin to discibe how much I love my new camera :w00t:


----------



## StormyThai

Ok I know I have done one post today already, but couldn't resist sharing this one :001_tt1:


----------



## BlueJay

Happy 2015, gang 

So far we have had a lovely lie in, eaten peanut butter cups for breakfast and watched A Hard Days Night. We're onto a winner! 
Then Rory joined me and Frodo for a double dog scoot!









Action shot :lol:


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## Mrsred

A few pics of the new arrival plus Shadow and Russell taken on my daughters new foncy camera.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jp kp

Beautiful hack in the woods today with harrys mates! Weather was perfect :001_cool:


----------



## Moquette

A snapshot from our beautiful walk this afternoon


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Russell, when he wants affection, he wants it.

[







[/URL][/IMG]

My daughter was right, I have turned into a crazy dog lady.


----------



## Squeeze

Love this boy...


----------



## CallieWag

Callie looking mightily impressed in the bath.  Wish I'd got a before photo, she was more like a Scottie than a Westie after rolling in the blackest puddle I've ever seen!!


----------



## Guest

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152968082496747



Today Kiyo didn't seem to want to spend much time getting wet, as it was already chucking it down!


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## CallieWag

I forgot to post this photo of Callie back to normal after her bath!


----------



## Jp kp

Wet 'n' windy stalking! :


----------



## spots

Jp kp said:


> Wet 'n' windy stalking! :


Isn't he a stunner :001_wub:
And huge! (?)


----------



## Jp kp

spots said:


> Isn't he a stunner :001_wub:
> And huge! (?)


He's big.... But not as big as you think!


----------



## CallieWag

Apparently Callie doesn't like being clean.


----------



## Lolabeagle

marske beach today


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Yin Yang


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly at the beach.
Look I can fly!


----------



## SixStar

VickynHolly said:


> Holly at the beach.
> Look I can fly!


Very much recognise that beach


----------



## new westie owner

My gorgeous boy  he may be small but he still takes over sofa me and oh have end each


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

You aren't going to work .... are you Mam?


----------



## StormyThai

Who needs expensive toys when you can have a box!


----------



## diefenbaker

Pride Rock


----------



## Moquette

Posing on a bench during our walk today


----------



## toffee44

They love this place !! teal will sing a song about it


----------



## Papirats

Three Corgs (all related) at HTM last night  This pleases me.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love my Dad


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy I would've joined you if not been for work calling me!


----------



## Mrsred

[URL=http://s1351.photobucket.com/user/mrsvince/media/Mobile%20Uploads/2015-01/196F5103-FFF2-470A-AC76-2413C8B95BBF_zpsgmug7l07.jpg.html][/URL]

Shadow and flash praying I see them being good and therefore give them a treat.

Russell could care less and took this opportunity to look out the patio doors for the robin that has been tormenting him.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I'm full of flu and Shelby is keeping my neck warm!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

I do wonder will Flash break the habit of having bog trotters for dogs?


----------



## VickynHolly

From the other day


----------



## VickynHolly

Today



After walk nap

Ted got another walk before work. Holly sliced her pad open and is limping so she couldn't come, she was not happy about it.


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper caught just after doing what he loves....marking his territory!


----------



## toffee44

How is this comfy???


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Definite comfort here!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Happy Dog after feasting on some roast chicken!


----------



## Jp kp

Wanna play??!!


----------



## northnsouth

Yes please. As long as you bring your own ball.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

The waves were big and surfs up!!


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Warm and snuggly after his first off lead jaunt.


----------



## Fluffster

Not impressed by snow


----------



## Hanwombat

YAY for weekend daylight!!


----------



## shamykebab

A very blustery two days picking up - and today with the added bonus of snow 



Several blizzards later...


----------



## Squeeze

"Excuse me... But do you think you could hurry up and get me my tea...?"


----------



## Dogloverlou

Tracking practice at the park today.


----------



## northnsouth

Squeeze said:


> "Excuse me... But do you think you could hurry up and get me my tea...?"


:001_tt1: Almost Grumpy


----------



## Lolabeagle

New body warmer


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly is still out of action . Took Ted for a nice long walk this morning.
Beach first


Then we walked along here

Then the naze


----------



## Squeeze

northnsouth said:


> :001_tt1: Almost Grumpy


A cross between grumpy and demanding...


----------



## Moobli

shamykebab said:


> A very blustery two days picking up - and today with the added bonus of snow
> 
> 
> 
> Several blizzards later...


I think I recognise that place  Horseupcleugh?


----------



## Lolabeagle




----------



## shamykebab

Moobli said:


> I think I recognise that place  Horseupcleugh?


That's the one!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Hello Horsey!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I can't miss Maisie out. My Dad and his wife came out with me and my dad found a ball!


----------



## VickynHolly

Found a deep puddle

My aunties BC Poppy joined us for a walk


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

You are supposed to be rubbing my ears , remember Mam ?


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Not the greatest of pics but bear with me.

Wonders will never cease, I'm not used to dogs that lie remotely near each other and prior to flash coming home, Russell was my biggest concern but this photo was the result of the two boys taking an hour to slowly creep up the settee to each other!


----------



## Sarah H

Went for a long walk yesterday. When we hit the beach Nooka had the best time running between me, my brother and my Dad


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Happy Birthday Skyla!


----------



## Guest

Modelling his new harness earlier on...


----------



## rona

Munching a stick as a delaying tactic, the final attempt out of 4 to not go back to the car :lol:


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy thinks Alfie is his new play thing! :nono:


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## PawsOnMe

Today's walk, Izzy's first snowfall (although not a lot).


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

A walk down the beach in the pitch black with some husky friends.


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Trying to figure out what the white stuff is..then flaked out..


----------



## Lauren5159

At the start of our walk:










For once, I contemplated hill walking lol.


----------



## Moquette

Finally managed to take a picture that properly shows off her collar


----------



## northnsouth

OB I actually have chores to do before I got to work. Oh what the heck, lets just snuggle..


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## VickynHolly

Just incase you think I have forgotten Ted, look at his little tongue :001_tt1:.


----------



## Hanwombat

Thanks Lauren!!


----------



## Maria_1986

Had a lovely walk in the sunny bits between showers


----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> Just incase you think I have forgotten Ted, look at his little tongue :001_tt1:.


I adore Ted. One of the cutest dogs on PF!  :001_wub:


----------



## VickynHolly

Dogloverlou said:


> I adore Ted. One of the cutest dogs on PF!  :001_wub:


Awww, thank you.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I swear Shelby is seriously lacking in brain cells










Wash me Mam!


----------



## toffee44

We started the morning with a ParkRun, our first, and decided it was time to being out his new attire...










Then we headed out for another run. 
Dylan and I went dancing In the mud, showing some new dogs (and the odd hound) how Canicross is done in style....


----------



## Jp kp

Being a pleb......:blink:


----------



## caju

Sleeping comfortably(?) on the sofa...


----------



## Maria_1986

Chevy and her best mate playing old arthritic staffy suitable tuggy - basically once she gets tired she lays down and the youngster pulls her around the floor


----------



## Dogloverlou

Puffy lip...










Ball. Please.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy is dropping hints!


----------



## Maria_1986

How many dogs can you fit on one old duvet?


----------



## quagga

The welcome home dance


----------



## new westie owner

Snow fun


----------



## Sarah H

Totally got snowed in this morning...

...

....

.....



















Well that's Cornwall's snow for the year! :lol:


----------



## bearcub

Sarah H said:


> Totally got snowed in this morning...
> 
> Well that's Cornwall's snow for the year! :lol:


 have you got emergency supplies?!


----------



## Alexandria

I'm not sure how to upload a picture into a post, so done a attachment. Hope it works. Here's Koji in his new wool blanket coat


----------



## Sarah H

bearcub said:


> have you got emergency supplies?!


 I don't know!! The woodburner will keep us warm for a few days at least and there's plenty of dog food. Might have to resort to kibble if we can't get out cos of all that snow!!!


----------



## Squeeze

We went away for a few days...
Jax went to my parents...










I don't think he likes staying there...


----------



## BlueJay

Harnesses in the correct colour, yaaaay!
Now I just need my green lines


----------



## VickynHolly

Run Ted run!


Holly at the beach

Ted and his friend Maggie


----------



## Hanwombat

BlueJay said:


> Harnesses in the correct colour, yaaaay!
> Now I just need my green lines


I need a orange harness... and lines... and a bike.... :skep:


----------



## MontyMaude

Have a Hilde doing her bestest Princess and the Pea impression (I put their beds on the chair whilst I hoovered)



and a bonus Hector with his Turkey


----------



## Alexandria

Koji and Chop having a bonding/grooming session. They do love each other really


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## PawsOnMe

My handsome boy









and my little teddy bear 









From today's icy morning walk.


----------



## new westie owner

Me and my teddy


----------



## diefenbaker

[youtube_browser]Ia5xPC793xM[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Russell. All day, every day.


----------



## VickynHolly

I think he was trying to tell me something


You wanna go for a walk Ted?.

He found a stream. Holly has taught him bad stuff 

Who me?, I stayed clean, I did not wander off


----------



## PawsOnMe

Found another new walk and we made a new friend.


























not a wild deer, one that used to be part of a children's petting farm that shut down a few years back. He seemed like he missed company and came running as soon as he saw us and followed us the length of the field. Think we'll make it a regular walk just to visit him and the others.


----------



## Lauren5159

He's Doo Dah's daily shot


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My Blue Eyed Baby Boy










How I love him so! :001_wub: :001_wub: :001_wub:


----------



## magpie

Lovely, frosty morning


----------



## Sarah H

Our walk yesterdat afternoon


----------



## Guest

Kiyo's first walk along the canal and much to my suprise, he didn't launch himself into it!


----------



## Jp kp

Bambi on ice!!! He slipped on his butt and was not amused! :scared:



Disclaimer... These are shallow flood puddles i know the depth of! I wont take him near icy lakes or known deep areas!!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## rona

After a couple of creaky days, which unfortunately included a hydro session 

The boy was back


----------



## VickynHolly

I have a few today (like normal )
This one was taken yesterday, I think!

Today's morning walk

Time for a rest, this seems to be Teds favourite place


Afternoon walk, Holly first. Tides just going out, perfect, means no dogs are about. Although we meet a lady walking on the prom. Holly dropped her ball on the beach and starting crying at the lady to play with her. Yes because the lady has extra long arms Holly 

One more. My phone battery run out after this photo
I'm coming!


----------



## Canine K9

BlueJay said:


>


Aaaaahh s/he's beautiful


----------



## BlueJay

Canine K9 said:


> Aaaaahh s/he's beautiful


He 
Hopefully off next Saturday btw, shall let you know!


----------



## Squeeze

Sunny morning...


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy's version of an undercover agent!


----------



## diefenbaker

Looking at this picture I can fully understand why people who don't know him can be a little wary. Especially when I turn on the smoke machine and ride up and down in my Victorian carriage.


----------



## Guest




----------



## diefenbaker

Mum and Dad going out tonight... so... a walk in the woods...










Some shopping at the outlet village...










And polish it all off with a vanilla latte.

It's a hard life being me.


----------



## toffee44

went for a 10km run, in a tutu, in some icy water.... race report once photos up and bought


----------



## diefenbaker

toffee44 said:


> went for a 10km run, in a tutu, in some icy water.... race report once photos up and bought


You did another Brutal... big respect


----------



## Dogloverlou

We ready to go?


----------



## diefenbaker

Dogloverlou said:


> We ready to go?


I think we have the same car dog guard.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

I'm easy like Sunday morning!


----------



## diefenbaker

I got invited to toffee44's training run.. so many different breeds of dog there.. was great fun

foxhound, husky, springer, viszla, lab, staffie, greyound ?, collie, jrt, loads more.. and of course the demi-mute.

Best of all I survived.


----------



## rona

toffee44 said:


> went for a 10km run, in a tutu, in some icy water.... race report once photos up and bought


You are a nutter :lol: :lol:


diefenbaker said:


> I got invited to toffee44's training run.. so many different breeds of dog there.. was great fun
> 
> foxhound, husky, springer, viszla, lab, staffie, greyound ?, collie, jrt, loads more.. and of course the demi-mute.
> 
> Best of all I survived.


How far did you manage?


----------



## Dogloverlou

One from yesterday's walk.


----------



## Dogloverlou

diefenbaker said:


> I think we have the same car dog guard.


By Saunders? I really love it and think it looks great!


----------



## Nicki85

diefenbaker said:


> I got invited to toffee44's training run.. so many different breeds of dog there.. was great fun
> 
> foxhound, husky, springer, viszla, lab, staffie, greyound ?, collie, jrt, loads more.. and of course the demi-mute.
> 
> Best of all I survived.


We were there too! Toffee44 did say you were at the end... Will say hi next time  I was the one with the Spanner (springer) and English Shepherd who spent the first half of it running beside me BARKING VERY LOUDLY!!!


----------



## toffee44

Nicki85 said:


> We were there too! Toffee44 did say you were at the end... Will say hi next time  I was the one with the Spanner (springer) and English Shepherd who spent the first half of it running beside me BARKING VERY LOUDLY!!!


I was the one with the two black dogs, talking to you and Liz at the end 

this was my attempt at getting you and diefenbaker in a photo, deifs bum made it in!


----------



## toffee44

And my proud mummy moment, teal in the red, normally runs loose and was 6 months ago scared of the harness and wouldn't run ahead. today he did 










Rona the discrepancy of distance on us that mapped it is 6.5km or 6.1km


----------



## Nicki85

I figured it! Look at my lovely puppy leaping up on me... This was obviously the first part of the run where she hadn't settled lol.


----------



## Mrsred

A teeny selection of my daughters turn at being Lord Lichfield.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Dogloverlou

Your daughter is a natural photographer MrsRed  such gorgeous pics, and Shadow is stunning! 

Flash is growing like a weed!


----------



## Mrsred

Dogloverlou said:


> Your daughter is a natural photographer MrsRed  such gorgeous pics, and Shadow is stunning!
> 
> Flash is growing like a weed!


I shall pass that on, she took about 300 photos and then lost the plot after about 2 hours of editing so I didn't even get a 1/5 of them.

She got the camera for Christmas and I have her tortured to get out with the dogs and use it - obviously I am an old oaf and can't be trusted with it, she doesn't realise it's another sneaky way of mine to get her out in the fresh air MUHAWHAWHAW!


----------



## VickynHolly

From yesterday.
Beach!

Me is having fun!

Back on lead, some dogs had the cheek to come on my beach! .

Ted spent most of the time with this in his mouth and chilling in the sun

The plan was to put the ball down the hole so Ryan could get it, but Holly had other ideas

Jumping off the wall


----------



## adamantis

toffee44 said:


> And my proud mummy moment, teal in the red, normally runs loose and was 6 months ago scared of the harness and wouldn't run ahead. today he did
> 
> Rona the discrepancy of distance on us that mapped it is 6.5km or 6.1km


Looks like half the forum were there today! Even if my thighs did pack in 3km out (at least the OH was there to relieve me of the hound!)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Comfy enough Cash??


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## dogkrazy

Cody says hi!


----------



## PawsOnMe

You always get one that spoils the photo


----------



## StormyThai

Play?


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Sarah H

Two rescue staffies, Archie and Madge at dog training. Archie used to be quite dog reactive and Madge can be a bit OTT with other dogs and wind herself up. Now they play together and make a great little pair. Plus they officially adopted Madge tonight, woohoo!


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Total realisation I need a blaster in my life

Popped Skyla over to the groomers for 15 minutes to have her old coat blasted out ....










Before & After


----------



## Hanwombat

There are 3 animals in this picture


----------



## BlueJay

Hiccup trying on Rory's racing harness


----------



## diefenbaker

Holy moly the beach was windy today.










Throwing his kong on a rope into the wind it was landing at my feet. But throwing with the wind this happened.. I am Superman !!

[youtube_browser]tIltod0gXPQ[/youtube_browser]


----------



## Hanwombat

Pasta face says I'm not white really, the camera just makes me look white


----------



## VickynHolly

Yesterday we went to the beach


----------



## shadowmare

Sometimes you need to air the delicates:ihih:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Precious moments with my precious girl


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Squeeze

Max came to stay last night...

As you can see both boys are thrilled about this...


----------



## Hanwombat

Io's first snow


----------



## new westie owner

Birthday boy in his new bed


----------



## Spidei

Well who's little fella? Maybe a soon to be addition...


----------



## BlueJay

Happy Hiccup


----------



## northnsouth

Squeeze said:


> Max came to stay last night...
> 
> As you can see both boys are thrilled about this...


Now that is a moody picture, such a change to the usual Jaxon smiley chops


----------



## Jp kp

Snuggle sunday!!


----------



## toffee44

nice run this morning


----------



## Canine K9

Walkies at the disused railway line


----------



## Moquette

It's windy out!


----------



## Pet Checkers

Dolly shouldn't be up here!


----------



## diefenbaker

My Dad gets a bit of everything at the carvery then sneakily feeds me under the table. I love my Dad.


----------



## Dogloverlou

From his birthday walk yesterday.


----------



## Hanwombat

My rock


----------



## Squeeze

northnsouth said:


> Now that is a moody picture, such a change to the usual Jaxon smiley chops


:lol: he likes Max... But he isn't very good at showing it...

Back to normal today...


----------



## northnsouth

Moquette said:


> It's windy out!


Brilliant picture!



Dogloverlou said:


> From his birthday walk yesterday.


Happy Birthday.


----------



## Nicky10

Playing nurse/ensuring broken human stays in one place.


----------



## TheRedStuff

Very odd snow/ice at the beach today. It was like the sea foam that forms off a wave just froze.


----------



## jackapoo

Snow !! makes Poppy go a bit funny in the head


----------



## Moquette

I love this little dog :001_wub:

DSC_0335_redimensionné by cactus.soup, on Flickr

EDIT: I've no idea why but even though I copy the Tinypic link to a picture of my dog, the one that ends up on here is a collage of shirtless men  No idea what's going on!

EDIT 2: Managed the host the photo on Flickr... no more random shirtless men


----------



## Milliepoochie

Today there was lots of this.. (for those wondering yes I did get flattened )

Which led to lots of this.......


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

A Mexican stand-off.


----------



## TheRedStuff

Wet day at the beach today <3


----------



## Dogloverlou

From earlier this week.


----------



## Canine K9

Rub my tummy Hooman!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Trying the great escape again..:frown2:


----------



## CallieWag

My funny wee girl enjoying a spoonful of peanut butter earlier this evening.


----------



## northnsouth

Was sent a picture of Compass's brother Harley, on the beach yesterday Thought I would share.









This is them together about 2 years ago. Compass on the Left.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Dumb, Dumber & Dumbest

I'll let you work out who is who :lol:


----------



## Moquette

Snoozing on my bed after a long, tiring walk 








[/URL]zzz by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## northnsouth

Moquette said:


> Snoozing on my bed after a long, tiring walk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> [/URL]zzz by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]


He is an extremely handsome dog.


----------



## VickynHolly

Finally got a decent photo of them both when out


----------



## Moquette

northnsouth said:


> He is an extremely handsome dog.


Thank you! Sitka's a she, but I agree, she's quite handsome


----------



## Squeeze

My car broke down...
So we had an (very rare) on lead walk to my parents to collect it...
Took a slight detour near the end to have a decent off lead run around (and to give my arm a rest)










Bit blurry... It was so cold I couldn't stop shivering...!


----------



## northnsouth

Moquette said:


> Thank you! Sitka's a she, but I agree, she's quite handsome


 I put SHE first and changed to HE


----------



## Hanwombat

Snuggle monster


----------



## toffee44

Post race selfie, Teal (on the right) did his first canicross race this morning. Which considering when I first ventured into this last year he was scared of the harness, then would only run to heel and only recently learnt to run alongside Dylan I am so impressed he ran the full 11km in harness keeping upfront  He even joined Dylan in the lets sprint for 2km before settling into a pace. He doesn't really pull just keeps up alongside


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash with his 1st place rosette today!


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash with his 1st place rosette today!


Do tell


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Do tell


Isle of Ely Canine Society show at Wood Green - 1st place Junior 

( but it was a win by default technically as he was the only one entered, but shhhhh! )

Still incredibly happy with him as he performed well for the first time!


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Isle of Ely Canine Society show at Wood Green - 1st place Junior
> 
> ( but it was a win by default technically as he was the only one entered, but shhhhh! )
> 
> Still incredibly happy with him as he performed well for the first time!


Superb! Well done nevertheless, I don't know if it's the same in dog showing, but with horses even if they're the only one in the class doesn't mean they're guaranteed 1st place  so if it is he was obviously worthy  glad he behaved too!

I'm struggling to type this as just back from rock climbing :lol:


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Superb! Well done nevertheless, I don't know if it's the same in dog showing, but with horses even if they're the only one in the class doesn't mean they're guaranteed 1st place  so if it is he was obviously worthy  glad he behaved too!
> 
> I'm struggling to type this as just back from rock climbing :lol:


Yes, apparently it's the same. I had no idea! But I met a lady from the forum there and she informed me that the judge didn't have to award him 

Oh yes, rock climbing! Will drop ya a PM


----------



## Westie Mum

Having a relaxing afternoon .... Poppy is in the hammock (lying inbetween my legs on the throw) while Oscar patiently waits for his turn lol


----------



## rona

Carrying something dead always cheers the old one up


----------



## toffee44

humph was hoping carrying dead stuff would be something Teal would grow out of, obviously not


----------



## PawsOnMe

head tilter


----------



## Maria_1986

Chevy had her 'gotcha day' party today (although her gotcha day isnt actually till Tuesday). We took a road trip to the beach with some people from work and their dogs, she had a great time.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

As Michael Jackson said "It don't matter if you're black or white"


----------



## CallieWag

Today we went to Luss, on Loch Lomond. It was Callie's first time on sand, she looked so confused as she sunk into it at first.  It was also her first paddle in the Loch. She had an amazing time, even although she was a wee bit afraid of the ducks!


----------



## Hanwombat

You'd think the cat would have just been on a walk, but he hadn't, hes just a lazy git!!


----------



## Canine K9

On our mini hike today


----------



## Moquette

"I has a stick, and you don't! Ha!"


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Dont really know what he was trying to do here...


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy thought he heard something.......


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Moquette

Happy face :-D








[/URL]:-D by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

You got a friend in me


----------



## Moquette

Bad photo (taken with my phone as I forgot to check the battery on my camera before leaving home and of course it was dead, argh) but I find it funny. She saw lizards move on the wall and after unsuccessfully trying to catch them, she sat down in the grass and just stared at the wall. I believe that hadn't I intervened, she'd still be there now trying to catch those pesky lizards!


----------



## BlueJay

Pirate pups










...Frodo's face :lol:


----------



## VickynHolly

Walkies. Freedom!.


----------



## StormyThai

Ready for my walk mum!


----------



## Nicky10

I feel pretty, oh so pretty


----------



## BlueJay

"Halt, hoomun. We demands brokfosts"


















"FLOOOOR BROKFOSTS!!!"
OMNOMNOM


----------



## Moquette

Awww, it's great to see your dogs getting on so well BlueJay, and even greater to see little Hiccup tuck in!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## diefenbaker

I'm bored with this log standing now. Can't we do white water rafting ?


----------



## Milliepoochie

Dog on a log woodland walkies


----------



## toffee44

we are so fast we are just a blur haha


----------



## Shikoku

Lady Russell (Sukie)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Blade Pascoe - Makes a better door than a window


----------



## astro2011

Walk with the mad ones


----------



## Moquette

[/URL]gold by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## Maria_1986

All of todays photos were annoyingly out of focus


----------



## TheRedStuff

No lead for the first time since she was about 20 weeks old! She is almost 10 months  woop woop!!


----------



## toffee44

I call this success..... tired dogs post run


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My seat Mam


----------



## WearePixel

Starting off the day with a 5 mile walk (or 5 mile run for Pixel)


----------



## Westie Mum

Just got home from work - 2 minutes of mega mad crazy excitement and relax .......


----------



## Moquette




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## malihunt

Has to be this one for me, if it uploads properly from my phone. Xxx


----------



## BlueJay

Hello. I also like breakfast...


----------



## magpie

Asked the boys to give paw, and they both went for it at the same time. I think this means we're all in some sort of gang now


----------



## Jp kp

On the trail of smelly things again!! Nice walk but a bit fed up of this drab weather now!!! C'mon springtime!!!!!




:thumbup1:


----------



## Dogloverlou

3rd place Junior today.










A fellow Hovvie owner commented on what a lovely expression he has.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Valentines day picture of my Missy taken by my sister.


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Gemmaa




----------



## Moquette

Muddy nose!


----------



## PawsOnMe

today's walk, Jasper waiting for his ball.


----------



## Jp kp

Agility!!!!! He is'nt really the right shape/build for it, his legs are too long!! But he enjoys it!


Ball!


Aaaaahhhhrrrggghhh!!!!!


----------



## northnsouth

Our friends brought their pup, (a beautiful fox red lab), to socialise with the boys,they played so well.Annoyingly we did not have a camera, it was an unexpected surprise,but this has been the boys for the rest of the day. Old man OB is a star with puppies. They all got absolutely filthy.
We managed to prevent Compass from introducing the pup to the art of fox poo drop and rolling. Compass did find an opportunity once pup had to finish her walk though! He stank, I do not know how OB can cope being that close to it. I had to bathe him it was making me heave.


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted after his walk, he got a wet face from playing with seaweed. He was not happy having to wait while I took a photo.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Shelby : How did the sled dog make antifreeze?
Blade : I dunno 
Shelby: It ran off with her blanket!


----------



## toffee44

New toy, it's all SLBs fault I went and bought it. Toy is the light, this photo was taken with no flash


----------



## Spidei

Say hello to our new addition Echo! (though this is from Sunday when he first came home )










I'll make a proper thread later


----------



## Moquette

Couldn't choose which of the two to post, so here, have both 








[/URL]look at me by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]








[/URL]flower girl by cactus.soup, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## rona

Sorry there's 3. One from yesterday
IMG_4053 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

2 from today
IMG_4099 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_4110 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly

Sorry got a few today. Went for a walk with Lola.


----------



## new westie owner

Me and my gorgeous boy :001_tt1: my little shadow &#128062;&#128062; watching TV just now  sorry if pics wrong way round on iPad


----------



## toffee44

lost use of my bed last night


----------



## hiramk

at the reservoir


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Another lovely one on the beach this afternoon..


----------



## Moquette

My magnificent beast


----------



## rona




----------



## ATP

Aww, Rona... That's just happiness in a picture. So, so sweet.

Bear doesn't sit - He leans  We have to move the vet scales off the wall to get an accurate reading, as he's always trying to cheat!


----------



## Jp kp

Training in the woods!!!


----------



## jonb

not strictly today but pics of Milly ,Mollie ,Meg and friends


----------



## diefenbaker




----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

diefenbaker said:


>


Beautiful Photo..


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Do not disturb Mam. We's comfy!


----------



## rona

Who knows where we went today? 

IMG_4212 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy's new spot, watching the world go by.


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## jackapoo

Lovely day/Happy dog


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I like Fish Mam


----------



## Spidei

Echo is growing well 









Taza wiping her face on the settee after food this morning (caught in the act!)









Riley barking, as normal









Here's one of Taza and Riley together, actually staying still!


----------



## Reverie

Scruffy Buffy!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Katherna

Timmy and his friend Lily playing ball at the park.


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## VickynHolly

Puddle!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Playing with his very annoying noisy pig toy , and of course he's playing with it now just as I'm trying to watch t.v. 
But his sad little face when I take it off him , I give in and give it back


----------



## Labrador Laura

BlueJay said:


>


When do we get introduced to your new member of the pack?
She's beautiful , lovely markings !


----------



## shadowmare

"What is this torture? Why are you putting treats on my paws nd telling me to leave them? WHY???" the photo is a perfect illustration for how sometimes dogs look absolutely terrified in photos eve though there was nothing sinister in the actual context. What you can't see is how happy his wagging tail is and how excited he gets after he swallows all the treats and lies down again for more training.


----------



## Moquette

Wheeeeeeee!!


----------



## polishrose

Milly trotting off to explore(sorry for blurriness)


----------



## toffee44

dog on rock


----------



## toffee44

BALL!!!


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Mumfy

Nosey Boy


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Me, Blade and Shelby on a group walk today!

Skyla was hiding behind my husband :lol:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Missed their walk as I was doing horsey stuff, but when I got home, the youngsters were worn out!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Little and large!


----------



## VickynHolly

Went for a walk up the naze with Ted.



Naze tower


----------



## sarybeagle

I managed to do a small walk today, my buddy was v happy to have me with her :') she was so so good and spent the whole walk off lead. Chasing through the ferns and bracken, up and down the banks and just generally running around like a nutter :blushing:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Poised for action and because it was in the rough, they came home clean (although big dog needed hosing having run round elsewhere!)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Ah Mam, you are soooo funny


----------



## BlueJay

Aaaah mah podenc-ear done fell off


----------



## northnsouth

A picture from our weekend, it would be even better if you could smell him too :yikes:

But this picture got me looking at others. Not sure if July 2009 or 10, look at the difference in the colour of his coat, especially his muzzle.


----------



## sarybeagle

Bella & Mooky enjoying the spring like sunshine today (bitter, bitter wind mind!!)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Clever Cash knowing he's not technically on the sofa, right?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Labrador Hat!


----------



## Hanwombat

BlueJay said:


> Aaaah mah podenc-ear done fell off


Aww! His poor little ear :crying:



Dogloverlou said:


> Clever Cash knowing he's not technically on the sofa, right?


Good boy Cash! Thats the way to do it


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Moquette

tongue by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## Mrsred

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Labrador Hat!


Best damn kinda hat, if you ask me!


----------



## Mrsred

From this.....








[/URL][/IMG]

To this!







[/URL][/IMG]

Happy first birthday Russell, even if it took an email from [email protected] for me to realise!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## MontyMaude

Moquette said:


> tongue by cactus.soup, on Flickr


Moquette your dog is beautiful, every time I see a picture it reminds me of my childhood dog who was a collie cross called Crumpet who was just the best dog ever.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Moquette

MontyMaude said:


> Moquette your dog is beautiful, every time I see a picture it reminds me of my childhood dog who was a collie cross called Crumpet who was just the best dog ever.


Aww, thank you! Sitka is a wonderful little dog, a sweet and generous soul.

Crumpet is a lovely name for a dog


----------



## StormyThai

It's a bit blustery out there...So much so that Thai's ears blew off 


Dog on a log (tree stump)


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Mrsred said:


> Best damn kinda hat, if you ask me!


Heaviest hat ever! She almost broke my neck :lol:


----------



## W+T

Our Zg love her frisbee, need a new one now though as it will not fly, more like a plane out of control  She is as happy as larry ( who ever he is ) when playing out with it.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## VickynHolly

Ted had a hair cut. Can see his cute little face. First time he has been to this groomers, they put a bow on his harness


----------



## sarybeagle

Scared and hiding from the 5 workmen we have indoors drilling and banging our new heating in today  
She keeps ooffing and grumbling on my lap.

Moo is oblivious after the initial sniff and finding they had no treats went back to his bed :blushing:


----------



## sarybeagle

She's chilled out now, he's drilling the wall in the room with us and she's snoozing.  progress.

Sorry my pics are so big, I can't reszie on mobile via photo bucket x


----------



## W+T

Today Ziggy met a brother of hers from the dogs home, she is a wind up playing kiss catch, bit faster than her bigger brother lol.

sorry had to edit the next other wsie it not the kiss catch lol


----------



## Hanwombat

Geeeeks


----------



## Sarah1983




----------



## StormyThai

Down stay

I know I'm biased but damn I have a good looking dog :001_tt1:

I'm coming mum!


----------



## Moquette

From today:

<3 by cactus.soup, on Flickr

From yesterday (shame about the harness handle sticking out so much... I was too lazy to edit it out haha)

boing by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

Dog on a (uprooted stump) log


----------



## cinnamontoast

Lovely day, lots of people out in the woods, mine were the only dogs who ran through every puddle! People stopped to point and laugh


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Jp kp

Had loads of fun today!!!







:mellow:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Pretending I'm super strong and secretly hoping the dogs don't see a small critter!


----------



## W+T

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Pretending I'm super strong and secretly hoping the dogs don't see a small critter!


Something missing from tat pic..........mmmmmm....a sleigh


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

W+T said:


> Something missing from tat pic..........mmmmmm....a sleigh


Hahaha! We get that comment often :lol:


----------



## feathered bird lover

i liked all the previous pics of all the lovely dogs. 

'nooks visited max, he had a great day, sorry pics aren't very good!!

pic 013 look, look, 'nooks has come to play, yippee
010 look iv'e given her my teddy to play with
009 c'mon 'nooks, lets run

they had a good visit.


----------



## W+T

I am cheating as this is of last week when our Zig ( on her back ) met her brother Cognac ( owner in pic aswell ) no good pics form today.

I Phrase it as ` Get of bro that tickles ` i like to put a phrase with pics if i can.


----------



## agrumpycow

Pumpkin's toy of the moment: my old slipper. This photo is proof that she is either a very brave, or very stupid dog!


----------



## marasmum

Mara was feeling good so off to the beach  only one incident of her having cloth ears and much grovelling from me  the rest she was happy to splash in the water and then, when she got tired, she assumed her normal position - on watch  Hope you have had a lovely afternoon too


----------



## Squeeze

After coming home from the beach yesterday with a limp and a split nail...
We're having a rest day today...
Someone's feelng sorry for himself...


----------



## Spidei

Not very good quality, but just wanted to show comfortable Taza is around Echo (and she is also teaching him how to be lazy)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Heather hound.


----------



## Moquette

Ever so graceful...


----------



## Dimwit

First sign of Spring - ridiculous tongue


----------



## EmCHammer

Boys on the beach


----------



## Sarah1983

He managed to shall we say acquire a bottle of coke off this windowsill a few days ago. As a result he now checks it several times a day to see what else he can find


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Taz and my Niece


----------



## Labrador Laura

We moved house about 3weeks ago and we are now 10-15mins from Delamere Forest which Zab is loving, no more boring canal walks !

Plenty of mud too 


















Back home for a snooze


----------



## Mrsred

Yesterday's outing








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]

And then some posing in the back garden








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## hazel pritchard

My puppy,Lilly playing in the sunshine ,


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Beautiful Boy, Yes I said it! Beautiful!


----------



## sarybeagle

Moomin enjoying the spring sunshine in his bed. I can tell the weathers nicer, 3 neighbours balls in the garden Already by 1030 :rolleyes5:
Bella is in with me on the sofa watching a spooky film


----------



## malihunt

This one from Last week


----------



## Spidei

A nice new bed (super soft!) arrived for the dogs today, it had only been placed down for five minutes and Riley had already claimed it for snoozing  (though the cat has attempted to steal it )


----------



## W+T

Had a few hours down the Raz today, the more we go done the further she goes out lol. Got loads but can only upload one 
She will an outboard engine strapped to her back soon lol


----------



## Roger Downes

Scamper checking out The Point of Ayre.


----------



## Moquette

We went on a very muddy hike today and I ended up with a filthy puppy... that is, until she fell into the (shallow) river, twice in a row :laugh:

Here she is at the beginning of our hike!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Todays walk along the River Dee and Meadows:

DSCN5471 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

DSCN5637 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

DSCN5645 by zab.boxer, on Flickr


----------



## VickynHolly

Yesterdays walk



Tired dogs


----------



## Squeeze

Poor quality because it was taken on the iPad...

I woke up at 1.15am... Needed a drink... Tip-toed down stairs and had a sneaky peep at the boy.... :001_wub:


----------



## PawsOnMe

Took this photo a few minutes ago










reminded me of this one took a few years ago with Jasper as a puppy spooning with Taz.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hi Baby Moo


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## spots

BlueJay said:


>


Going to need more sofa ...


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## kateh8888

There are some great pics here, love looking through them


----------



## sarybeagle

Desperately waiting for daddy to come home. They don't understand he's still not left the office yet so is at least 90 mins away  but they keep watch every day from 445. DS normally gets home around now so they are wondering who's first.


----------



## rona

A smile and a swish. 
IMG_0037 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai

:001_wub:


----------



## Phoolf

Blurry as hell


----------



## Spidei

Found a new forest walk that Riley absolutely loved! (and so did I )


----------



## W+T




----------



## MontyMaude

Slightly more than a snapshot but a short video of Hilde chasing leaves 

Hilde Pup - YouTube


----------



## MissShelley

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152796497663590


----------



## Dogloverlou

Dignified....


----------



## Jp kp

:blink:


----------



## sarybeagle

I managed to get round with them today on my weekly wal. Bella was off lead the entire walk (90 mins) this is on the Loseley Estate, where super vet Noel holds dogfest :thumbup:



This is a spooky something which appeared as I snapped her running up the hill? :scared: maybe its the ghost lady Jane said to haunt the estate??


----------



## BlueJay

Pods and lurchers are like peas and carrots


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Problem Child :


----------



## Canine K9

Dog on a log


----------



## Labrador Laura

Boys today at Delamere Forest :










Handsome Mylo :


----------



## BlueJay

Bleh... borzoi brefs









SMLORP









:001_wub:


----------



## Hanwombat

Morning exercises


----------



## Hanwombat

Lunch time exercises


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Lexiedhb

Kinda 3, and from friday.....

Speedy dogs









Chase me









Loves you buddy/ derpy Dexter


----------



## Moquette

green by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## rona

Look at that face 

IMG_0080 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Little tyke..........had the devil in him today 

Love it :thumbup1:


----------



## Spidei

Riley and his general silliness...


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Nicky10

Terrible photo but this is his best full body wriggle my human is home :w00t: look



The pink tint is because my phone's camera needs fixed


----------



## Reverie

Korra has a new obsession with Buffy's bed... Neither of them are quite sure what to make of this new situation, however.


----------



## rona

IMG_0127 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## northnsouth

My daughter has just sent me this, look at that beautiful face... I suspect that is biscuit crumbs on her face !


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lovely spring day today, some pics from our walk.


----------



## new westie owner

Fort William walk at bottom of Ben Nevis


----------



## sarybeagle

I popped out to pick up my son from college today on my first proper go in my car on my own. 
Mooky was a bit upset me going out and leaving him home alone. First real time since ive been home since beginning of December and he's been stuck to me like glue ever since.......


----------



## Moquette

Sitka got a new collar today... granted, it's only a tick collar, but it's not stopping her from feeling smug as hell about it


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## PawsOnMe

nosy dogs.


----------



## cravensmum

An attempt to get a group shot with me and the dogs with the self timer,excuse my hair I had just taken my hat off.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My proud little lion :001_wub:


----------



## StormyThai

Boing


Dog on a log.


----------



## Papirats

Nice weather makes for a happy Russ


----------



## Canine K9

Not dog related but


----------



## Mrsred

[/URL][/IMG]

Russell having a dip.


----------



## Arin

My Yorkie puppy asleep with my parents new Chihuahua cross puppy.


----------



## toffee44

Northnsouth daughters dog and my two (and daughter) on a run this morning, she also stole Dylan!!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## jackapoo

Poppy poser.


----------



## Jp kp

:


----------



## Moquette

portrait by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## northnsouth

Moquette said:


> portrait by cactus.soup, on Flickr


I know I have said before,but I am saying it again. This is a really lovely looking dog.


----------



## new westie owner

Bath night


----------



## Moquette

northnsouth said:


> I know I have said before,but I am saying it again. This is a really lovely looking dog.


Well that's the kind of stuff I don't mind reading again  Thank you!


----------



## icarepet

Little one chilling at the bridge she was enjoying the cars passing by.









Tiny one passing at the bridge


----------



## Labrador Laura

Play time with a 5mth old lab bitch 
They played so nicely together was lovely to watch them, both nuts so perfect match !

20150318_105729 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105750 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105751 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105752 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105938 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105720 by zab.boxer, on Flickr

20150318_105956 by zab.boxer, on Flickr


----------



## Mrsred

Not taken today, but they took ages to get onto photo bucket.

Flash was actually at the beach too but wasn't lowering himself to frolic in the sea so a pic of what he does best included.








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Jp kp

What camera have you got Mrsred???? 
Your pics are really good!! :001_wub:


----------



## cravensmum

Today's trip to the beach


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Numpties all in a row


----------



## Mrsred

Jp kp said:


> What camera have you got Mrsred????
> Your pics are really good!! :001_wub:


They are my daughters handiwork and taken on a Canon 1200d, I've just been told!


----------



## Jp kp

Mrsred said:


> They are my daughters handiwork and taken on a Canon 1200d, I've just been told!


Thanks! :smile5: your daughter takes good pics! 
Im looking to get a decent camera so i can dabble in photography! Will check it out :thumbsup:


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Papirats

Ignore my ugly mug and LOOK AT HIS FACE, AHAHA


----------



## Dogloverlou

My gorgeous boy :001_wub:


----------



## sarybeagle

Ears a go-go



















I love this girl SO so much, she's had 2 off lead walks this weekend and was faultless for both. :cornut:


















Not forgetting Moomin.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Lost this little lady for over 20 minutes on our walk this morning! :yikes: I was calling, and whistling, and walking back and forwards and couldn't see or hear a thing. Making my way back to the car, I hear a car horn go and fear the worst!! Then I turn around to see her running from the opposite direction to where I last saw her. God knows where she went, but she was close to a road!


----------



## Muttly

Ducks! I see ducks!







In I go! :lol:


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab trying to make friends with my mums cat ... He's been trying for 3weeks now 



















" Mum, tell him to be my friend ! "









And Zabs new collar from TillyMint which arrived Saturday :


----------



## Reverie

Beautiful sunshine this morning so thought I would have a long afternoon walk and take some pictures...

5 minutes after leaving the house the heavens opened and we got caught in a heavy haily rainy downpour.

Now I just have two soggy doggies.  (Sorry for awful pic, it's now also pitch black in my house )


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Hey Big Lugs


----------



## Muttly

Aww Beautiful Shelby!


----------



## jackapoo

Funny little dog 







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Moquette

Dogloverlou said:


>


I so love this beautiful golden light you often manage to capture in your photos. I'm jealous of your skills!

As for us, today's walk was a wet, wet walk...

wet walks by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## sarybeagle

Ive been out the house for about 4 hours today, the longest in a long time. As soon as my bum hit the sofa she appeared, circled three times and then plonked herself down :lol::001_wub::001_wub:

Ive been stuck here about 90 mins now and really need a wee!!!!


----------



## northnsouth

toffee44 said:


> Northnsouth daughters dog and my two (and daughter) on a run this morning, she also stole Dylan!!










Lila is still worn out, she wanted to stay with me.


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Dogloverlou

Not from today, but from last week during our few days away.


----------



## Fluffster

Some holiday swimming


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Hanwombat

Back up little mutt


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab found some mud ...


----------



## Jp kp

Caught a mouse with no tail....:001_huh:


----------



## cravensmum

From today


----------



## northnsouth

Labrador Laura said:


> Zab found some mud ...


Oh that is fabulous,that has made me really giggle, it is his expression as well "WHAT" !!!!!


----------



## Muttly

Hanwombat said:


>


That's not a real burger is it???

:lol: @ her back legs, Muttly still lies like this too sometimes.


----------



## Hanwombat

Muttly said:


> That's not a real burger is it???
> 
> :lol: @ her back legs, Muttly still lies like this too sometimes.


Haha no! Its her favourite toy ever!! Io loves doing 'squashed frog' position :lol:


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Can't figure out where one ends, and the other begins


----------



## Apollo2012

enjoying a run around in the sun


----------



## jackapoo

please throw it


----------



## Maria_1986

Catch!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Last week pic again


----------



## Moquette

Not a technically great photo, but it has a feel to it I really like.

(it was also taken yesterday, but only transferred onto my computer today so it counts, right? )


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Thanks Rocky&Bud Dog Designs for the collar we won in Roman's X-Ray Auction :thumbsup:


----------



## Squeeze

Today we stood on things...



















We also had zero tongue control today...


----------



## Labrador Laura

Such a hard life being a dog - 
Nice long walk with friends and then home to snooze on the humans bed


----------



## Reverie

Korra has such a serious little face.  She had her first proper walkies today! May post more pictures from it another time.


----------



## toffee44

I only just remembered I got Teal
a toy at Crufts, a little frog.....










And together with Dylan and frog Wubba


----------



## Dogloverlou

NOT taken by me, but my sister who is doing a 12 month project with Missy. But just had to share her most recent pic of Missy from yesterday.


----------



## Moquette

Yet another rainy day, which means wet walks. Ah well!


----------



## steveshanks

My Pip has the very same frog, it was his first ever toy, squeaker is dead of course but he still plays with it, tried to bury it yesterday LOL , Steve


----------



## dogkrazy




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Maria_1986

We are house sitting for a few days for a friend. Her daughters boxer is here too and has become Chevy's new best friend


----------



## Quinny

Since when were you allowed in my bed Quinn?


----------



## cravensmum

My handsome boy,Craven :001_wub:


----------



## Jp kp

Having fun!!



Having more fun being an idiot!!


----------



## Maria_1986

The snoring here is almost at noise hazard level!


----------



## Moquette




----------



## MollySmith

Molly's new toy from Pooch Pack. It is like watching her chew up tenners  But she did so well inside a very windy marquee at scent work today so I don't mind too much.


----------



## CKins

Cuddles with 'the puppy', who is actually 9.5 years old, he's still my puppy though.


----------



## northnsouth

My daughter had a very rough weekend OOH and on call. she managed to grab an hour for some food and some TLC though .


----------



## toffee44

mmmmm puddle


----------



## northnsouth

toffee44 said:


> mmmmm puddle


That is a face of sheer pleasure!


----------



## northnsouth

I said it is my* BIRTHDAY* not barf day......


----------



## MissShelley

Out and about in town meeting new people.


----------



## sarybeagle

Bit windy today!! Beagle salutes  Bella was 100% off lead again and was so so good <3


----------



## Firedog

I love looking at this thread, it always makes me smile.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Crap photo, but shows that our 'hold' training is coming along nicely


----------



## Moquette

Posing for photos is just sooo boring!

yaaawn! by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## diefenbaker

All ready for his summer hols...


----------



## Spidei

As normal it's raining here! Here's Echo now at 14 (almost 15) weeks old


----------



## northnsouth

sarybeagle said:


>


Love this,so funny.


----------



## sarybeagle

northnsouth said:


> Love this,so funny.


Thats what's happens when u have big flappy ears and its blustery. Mookys always turn backwards on themselves and Bella's stand sideways when its windy :biggrin5:










Its been a day like this today. Moo seems to think the wheelchair is for his use as well and as soon as I'm in it, is in my lap. He loves being wheeled about the lazy bugger!! I'm never down with these two clowns in my life <3


----------



## Hanwombat

'Cop-cop' after only two sessions - pretty good second go at it.

[youtube_browser]5s-GxG51tS4[/youtube_browser]


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

HI FRIENDS


----------



## Darkwolf23

I need to start taking more photos of Harley!

Here's on of her from the weekend 



She's so pretty :001_wub:


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## sarybeagle

Someone disgraced herself the moment she was let off lead :crazy:  she had a blast


----------



## new westie owner

Nice walk today


----------



## Hanwombat

I've been poorly the past few days and left work early today as I felt rubbish.

Pooooorrrrr Io only had a 40 minute walk, plus a few training sessions in the garden... poor girl looks so stressed!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Modelling his new bandana.....and yes it's a Walking Dead bandana and those are zombies crawling at you lol


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Modelling his new bandana.....and yes it's a Walking Dead bandana and those are zombies crawling at you lol


OMG where did you get it? Though Io would probably eat it :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> OMG where did you get it? Though Io would probably eat it :tongue_smilie:


From Etsy and in the US. It's great because it slips over the collar rather than ties up so even if they want to eat it they really can't!


----------



## Lauren5159

Hill walking today


----------



## Labrador Laura

One very tired Boxer 









I'm just over 38weeks pregnant and thankfully still able to give him 2hour + walks a day , but it's making me lazy at night time but Zab doesn't seem to mind sharing my bed with me whilst I do nothing but relax 
He still has to lay on me even though he's got plenty of room for himself


----------



## Canine K9

Bad hair day !!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

I love you too Moo


----------



## Moquette

:001_wub:
chien bleu by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## Darkwolf23

Went to the groomers yesterday...nice muddy walk today


----------



## tinaK

Going for a rainy walk


----------



## Astral

Lazy day


----------



## BlueJay

Happy birthday, Sam


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Happy birthday, Sam


And no dedicated thread for the big guy? 

Happy birthday gorgeous Sam!!


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Squeeze

BlueJay said:


> Happy birthday, Sam


How on earth did that happen...?! 

Happy birthday for yesterday Sam...!


----------



## Squeeze

Today is last beach day for dogs... 

These much loved balls have travelled around in the car with us since October... When we left the beach I chucked them into the field and left them for other doggies to play with...


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## StormyThai

Thai's new toy of the moment is a cows foot with the inside smeared with salmon paste...although I'm pretty certain that no salmon were harmed in the making of it so shhh don't let on you know


----------



## Moquette

On our walk earlier today!
dandelions are meh by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## Lavinia

Izzy's first time off lead on a walk  recalling through a biggg puddle!!


----------



## Sarah H

Dog on a log


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

BOG MONSTER


----------



## northnsouth

Garden Ornaments

















a matching pair?


----------



## Guest

Fun at the beach


----------



## cravensmum

This would have been better if I could have kneeled down but my stupid Arthritic knees wouldn't let me,so I had to crouch down instead.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Tongues!


----------



## Moquette

Dog on a log!


----------



## Astral

Sunny today and Xander enjoyed himself


----------



## BlueJay

Adventure borzoi


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab pushing his luck with the cat , he's scared of him until he's gets into the garden and he becomes this brave dog  The cat just sits there clearly thinking 'stupid dog'




























He does pull some funny faces


----------



## penguin

The dogs spent a lot if time in the garden being cows. It was too hot for a long walk but we had a stroll to the field but both were panting heavily so we retreated back to the garden!


----------



## rona

Alfie waiting at the doughnut stall at the seaside. Chatting to the lady in front trying to persuade her to give him one 

IMG_0141 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## northnsouth

After long walks and runs in the woods our Easter Sunday Visitors enjoyed a relaxing snooze.
















Lila Pants had run 8k she was a tad tired.








The vax will be busy tomorrow!


----------



## adamantis

Medyg's opinion of selfies


And doing his "I am awesome hound! See me use my skills to air scent the cat!" Who was sitting on the roof of next doors shed, and gave the hound a look of utter disdain when he tracked him there


----------



## Darkwolf23

Lazy bank holiday Monday


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy's version of a sausage roll!










Maisie in disgrace!


----------



## Dogloverlou

The boys :001_wub:


----------



## jackapoo

Easter lamb getting a beating.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## MissShelley

Poor Luke, a surprise visit :001_wub: from uni and Tia and Kiyo both want to sleep on him!


----------



## Moquette

"Won't you EVER stop following me around with your stupid camera, human?" *sigh*

(The answer is no, Sitka )


----------



## rona

Dog on a mission
IMG_0005 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

At my happiest


----------



## Hanwombat

Poor Io, her new toy is bigger than her!!



















On a walk this evening


----------



## Maria_1986

Should have been doing housework and decorating but have damaged my knee so decided it was the perfect excuse to sit in the sun instead


----------



## rona

Lovely walk today 
IMG_0075 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_0113 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

The woodland floor was a carpet of Anemones, Celandines and Violets 
IMG_0115 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Moquette

Dandelion snow!


----------



## sharloid




----------



## rona

IMG_0207 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Apollo2012

Lazy day for us today after a busy week. LO and Apollo having cuddles while we were watching a film


----------



## MollySmith

Squeeze said:


>


Ooh where is that? Looks like a lovely walk. We're coming to Porthleven in October and I'm so looking forward to taking Molly to Loe Pool.

Here's a rare daily photo. This is Molly at the front with her friends taken by our friend on a walk today


----------



## Jp kp

:thumbup1:


----------



## icarepet

But first lets take a selfie!


----------



## missnaomi

A parcel from Kong after we complained that Dusty could chew through some of the large Kong Quest toys...

And a morning snuggle for Team Small.










Rosie's out with her dad so she's not in the photos...


----------



## BlueJay

I WANT THIS
Says Hiccup


----------



## Squeeze

MollySmith said:


> Ooh where is that? Looks like a lovely walk. We're coming to Porthleven in October and I'm so looking forward to taking Molly to Loe Pool.


Its part of The Great Flat Lode... Great Flat Lode Trail Walking and Cycle Route
We've not done the whole route... We got so far and got a road and I couldn't decide which way the path went so we headed back...  
It's great though... Walking around the engine houses and all the old mine workings...

We've not been down the Loe for ages... It usually rains when we go...


----------



## Lavinia




----------



## icarepet

With the girls.


----------



## Spidei

Echo, four months old 

Also, he lost his first tooth today


----------



## Squeeze

Like butter wouldn't melt...?










this little one had the :devil:in him today...


----------



## MollySmith

Squeeze said:


> Its part of The Great Flat Lode... Great Flat Lode Trail Walking and Cycle Route
> We've not done the whole route... We got so far and got a road and I couldn't decide which way the path went so we headed back...
> It's great though... Walking around the engine houses and all the old mine workings...
> 
> We've not been down the Loe for ages... It usually rains when we go...


Thank you so much! I've managed to get two weeks off work so I'm debating a week in Porthleven and the second week around Rame, not sure yet


----------



## rona

Still working the hedge 
IMG_0275 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

IMG_0276 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

Sharing a picnic of hula hoops 
IMG_0284 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Lauren5159




----------



## Moquette

Great action shot, Lauren5159! Snapped just at the right moment 

My dad is cooking dinner in the kitchen. You could say Sitka is thoroughly mesmerised :lol:


----------



## Maria_1986

We had a busy, but fun day today. Chevy is now exhausted.


----------



## MissShelley

__ https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10152858180958590


----------



## Jp kp

Lauren5159 said:


>


Nice pic!! You must have a posh camera?! Very crisp and clear... :tongue_smilie:


----------



## Lauren5159

Jp kp said:


> Nice pic!! You must have a posh camera?! Very crisp and clear... :tongue_smilie:


Thank you  It's not too posh, but it's quite posh  It's more to do with the editing :lol: I've learned a lot about Photoshop


----------



## Jp kp

Lauren5159 said:


> Thank you  It's not too posh, but it's quite posh  It's more to do with the editing :lol: I've learned a lot about Photoshop


Not too posh, but quite posh..... Like it ha!!!! :thumbsup:


----------



## VickynHolly

:001_wub:

Play time in the garden

This toy is on its last legs, luckily Teds birthday is this month, they both love this toy, on are 2nd one


----------



## Nicki85

Shae and I at a local nature reserve... you may be able to see Rust in the water as well- love the evenings getting lighter


----------



## sharloid

Lining out nicely waiting to run


----------



## Moquette

It's getting really hot over here... the temperature has been close to 30C these past few days and it's only gonna go up. Poor Sitka doesn't do well in the heat at all (I'm going to trim her fur and see if it helps, in addition to walking her in the evening instead of afternoon) so we had a short walk by the river where she took frequent dips. She absolutely reeks of mud!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Today... Skyla turned into a snake..


----------



## Shikoku

:001_wub:


----------



## Moquette

Cooling off in a lake!

grosse loutre by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## SurfCFC

Lovely walk on the Beach today, though it was a bit too hot for Cooper so he cooled down in the Lake


----------



## StormyThai

Hoverdog!


----------



## toffee44

Mine were hot today so we walked the whole 5minutes to the lake and back


----------



## Moquette

My best friend just got a puppy! She's a 2 month old pyrenean shepherd x border collie and her name is Lou :001_wub:

Bébé Lou by cactus.soup, on Flickr

Lou! by cactus.soup, on Flickr

Bidou de Lou by cactus.soup, on Flickr

(Sorry, couldn't limit myself to only one photo of this cutie pie... I took about 300 of her just today!)


----------



## Firedog

She is a pretty girl.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Moquette said:


> My best friend just got a puppy! She's a 2 month old pyrenean shepherd x border collie and her name is Lou :001_wub:
> 
> Bébé Lou by cactus.soup, on Flickr
> 
> Lou! by cactus.soup, on Flickr
> 
> Bidou de Lou by cactus.soup, on Flickr
> 
> (Sorry, couldn't limit myself to only one photo of this cutie pie... I took about 300 of her just today!)


I'm in love!! :001_wub: A Pyrenean Sheepdog is on my 'one day' list.


----------



## Moquette

Dogloverlou said:


> I'm in love!! :001_wub: A Pyrenean Sheepdog is on my 'one day' list.


Of course you had to be in love with your namesake 

I too like Pyr sheps, I see quite a lot of them over here and they are feisty, hardy, beautiful little dogs.


----------



## Zaros

Today I've been a proper busy little Bee.:yesnod:

Zara, Oscar and the new extension, come shared dog kennel, are getting a brand new wooden floor and as the Zaz likes her privacy more than Oscar she's having her own little kennel built as a side line of my talents:wink:

The job's not complete as yet because the dogs will insist to poke their noses in places where they're not really wanted:001_rolleyes:










Zaz's kennel photos to follow later.....:001_smile:

Probably tomorrow if they mind their own bloody business.:yesnod:


----------



## Gemmaa

"Over here!" 









:thumbsup:


----------



## Muttly

Moquette - she is gorgeous!!!!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

It's too hot Mam.... I'm hiding


----------



## Moquette

Resting on her bed in the living-room after a hard day of eating, going for walks and getting her belly rubbed 

lounge by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not from today, but still this week 

Maturing beautifully.


----------



## BlueJay

Snuggle buds


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

This is Skyla's " I am in a huff because Dad won't let me lick his face" stare


----------



## Guest

BlueJay said:


> Snuggle buds


Now that is a look! Like Marlene Dietrich, Lauren Bacal or Better Davis at their best. Blimey. Your dog is in good company.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy waiting for a treat and showing off her new collar


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

What do you mean there is something on my nose Mam?

I wasn't digging in the garden...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

I haven't really been digging holes Mum


----------



## Squeeze

Looking for his friend Bella who lives next door...
Bella is a [email protected]!


----------



## icarepet

Walk to the lake, her recall is getting better.









Playing
Ellie (jack russell) Playing at the lake - YouTube


----------



## StormyThai

Paws up Thai.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Enjoying the sunshine


----------



## PawsOnMe

Made the most out of the weather with a lovely walk


----------



## rona

IMG_0453 by ronaalfie, on Flickr

On top of the world


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Playing with the new camera again


----------



## Canine K9

Me and bailey at the summit of our hill walk today  10 miles !


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


>


Am I seeing things or is that a possible new addition right there?


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Am I seeing things or is that a possible new addition right there?


Nah, I just have a funny looking cat :cornut:


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Hanwombat said:


> Nah, I just have a funny looking cat :cornut:


Spill the beans please.


----------



## Hanwombat

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Spill the beans please.


All in good time


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Nah, I just have a funny looking cat :cornut:


Yes, very strange looking cat!


----------



## BlueJay

Hanwombat said:


> Nah, I just have a funny looking cat :cornut:


SMOOOOOOOOOV


----------



## SingingWhippet

Hanwombat said:


> All in good time


I had my suspicions after your posts on the harness thread :biggrin:

Can't wait to hear all about your "cat" :thumbup:


----------



## cinnamontoast

Happy little dog. Think he might be tired after all the retrieves he did today


----------



## dorrit

Whos got the suntan lotion?


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Our house guest, showing you how pretty she is!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Hanwombat said:


>


Someone matches the cushion covers :thumbsup:


----------



## Hanwombat

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Someone matches the cushion covers :thumbsup:


Its all about matching :lol:


----------



## CKins

Pllllllllleeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeease can I have some of your ice cream Mummy..?!?!?!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


>


He seems very relaxed already


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> He seems very relaxed already


Hes a smooth player :lol: :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah H

My temporary foster dog, Bertie


----------



## Hanwombat

Sarah H said:


> My temporary foster dog, Bertie


Aw he is very cute!!!


----------



## Sarah H

Hanwombat said:


> Aw he is very cute!!!


He is! He's probably around 12, was in the pound so needed out asap. I don't usually foster as our garden is huge and not secure, but I thought it wouldn't matter in the short-term with a blind and deaf oldie! Turn out he's a randy git who thinks of nothing else! Dirty old man...

He's at the vets today being castrated, full dental, and lumps removed. Bless him, he needs a quiet retirement home.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Technically Saturday- But Dexter falling in love with Akita X Anabel (who is looking for her forever home!!) at a charity dog walk in the beautiful Ashdown forest


----------



## Hanwombat

Sarah H said:


> He is! He's probably around 12, was in the pound so needed out asap. I don't usually foster as our garden is huge and not secure, but I thought it wouldn't matter in the short-term with a blind and deaf oldie! Turn out he's a randy git who thinks of nothing else! Dirty old man...
> 
> He's at the vets today being castrated, full dental, and lumps removed. Bless him, he needs a quiet retirement home.


Aww hes adorable! Hope he finds a lovely home soon


----------



## jackapoo

Too warm for agility games, think I will just stay in here.







[/URL][/IMG]







[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Astral

Kaida snuffling the spring grass.


----------



## neotarrow

Blue watching the bubbles my youngest was blowing


----------



## Astral

Not to leave my other 2 out 

Izzy my best girl



Puppy Xander


----------



## LolaBoo

Well this happened today we passed a homecheck to bring this little boy home to us in about 8 weeks hes 7 weeks at minute 
Meet River


----------



## Canine K9

Dog on a log


----------



## tinaK




----------



## PawsOnMe

sunning themselves


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## neotarrow

Not taken this morning but still one of my favourite photos. Walking to school on my youngest first day back in September


----------



## neotarrow

Snuggle time. Tanisha and her Christmas bear.


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## VickynHolly

Garden play


----------



## sarybeagle

Sun puddling beagles


----------



## Moquette

This is actually from yesterday, but I obviously couldn't post them then as the forum was still undergoing its extreme makeover 

Rolling in the grass to cool off!










(I really need to trim her foot hair)


----------



## Hanwombat

Look Mum, I gots me a new harness


----------



## Lauren5159

We went on our walk at 8am this morning. Stupidly, I didn't realise how hot it would be, even at that time :/


----------



## Moquette

Couldn't resist including this one as well, because I think it's cute (she got to lick a yogurt pot clean)


----------



## Katherna

Timmy has a friend to stay today and tomorrow - I'm puppy sitting for a neighbour. Rubbish pics hard to get them both to stay in one place.


----------



## caju

Hanwombat said:


> Look Mum, I gots me a new harness


He really is very very handsome!


----------



## pogo

Cheating as its from the other day but sun!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Think he saw his own reflection in the water


----------



## sharloid




----------



## RottieRubysMum

Ruby enjoying the sun


----------



## rottiepointerhouse




----------



## SurfCFC

Not out on a walk, but afterwards, just chillin out with his antler


----------



## Hanwombat

Io was on the sofa but got off to cool down


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Dogloverlou

My three babies together 










And a little & large pic....


----------



## Maria_1986

Finally got to go for a proper walk today after being on restricted exercise for a while as first her arthritic hip wasn't great then she went lame on one of her arthritic elbows but she has had a few days of good days and has been managing half hour walks we went on our normal hours meander today. It made her very happy.


----------



## pinklizzy

Biggles in the garden today


----------



## Moquette

Standing proud!

DSC_0138v2 by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai

I had to get a picture of the Doofus in his GoT collar the right way up


----------



## Nonnie

StormyThai said:


> I had to get a picture of the Doofus in his GoT collar the right way up


GOT collar?

Where from?!

Even though Alfie can't wear a collar, he NEEDS a GOT themed one.


----------



## StormyThai

Nonnie said:


> GOT collar?
> 
> Where from?!
> 
> Even though Alfie can't wear a collar, he NEEDS a GOT themed one.


http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/latest-from-rocky-bud.397334/page-4


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My Baby Moo  
Turning into a gorgeous young lady


----------



## Milio

I've ordered milo one of these


----------



## Nonnie

Milio said:


> I've ordered milo one of these




Do you have a link? Alf could wear one of those on his harness!


----------



## StormyThai

Milio said:


> I've ordered milo one of these


I really like that, another request for a link please


----------



## Milio

https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/iHeartPets?page=1

It's not arrived yet so can't vouch for quality but reviews look good


----------



## Nonnie

Milio said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/iHeartPets?page=1
> 
> It's not arrived yet so can't vouch for quality but reviews look good


Those are fab! I might have to get one of each.


----------



## StormyThai

Milio said:


> https://www.etsy.com/uk/shop/iHeartPets?page=1
> 
> It's not arrived yet so can't vouch for quality but reviews look good


Thank you, they look great


----------



## Milio

I thought so  

They all look pretty cool


----------



## neotarrow

Father's day a few years ago, we attended a doggy fun day and Lynn from dog borstal was the guest judge. The dad's were made to do press ups whilst having complete control over their dogs. Blue didn't take his eyes off me even when she came to give them there awards. He was peaking out from behind her legs. He came 3rd in dog she would like to take home with her.


----------



## dogsaintdumb

That sounds like great fun neotarrow. I really like Blue! He's a beautiful dog.

Lynne is a friendly woman to talk to! She regularly hosts the companion shows at a charity event to support a local rescue. She's met me when my dog was at her worst and then when my dog was at her best. She's always someone I'm happy to see. I think my avatar photo was actually taken at the last companion show I saw Lynne at (and took my dog to).


----------



## StormyThai

Mah mum says I'm not allowed to chase the honking geese fings...so ah sits here and watches them instead.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## northnsouth

From yesterday our a mid week break. We had a fab time and Lila came down fora visit too, she was so surprised when she saw us walking along the beach.


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted is 2 today!.
His birthday walk, just a few of my favourite photos that I took.





His presents


----------



## Moquette

Got to spend the day with my best friend and her adorable 10 week-old puppy, Lou, again. Sitka doesn't really like very young puppies so they haven't met yet, but we do plan on introducing them to each other when Lou is a bit older and better mannered (right now she's so bitey we've taken to calling her "the crocodile").

In the meantime... puppy pic spam!

DSC_0338 by cactus.soup, on Flickr

DSC_0421 by cactus.soup, on Flickr

DSC_0779 by cactus.soup, on Flickr

DSC_0781 by cactus.soup, on Flickr
(Posing and looking gorgeous IS exhausting )

DSC_0833 by cactus.soup, on Flickr
(Puppy derp)


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## sarybeagle

Moo bear came and sat with me in the garden whilst I did my hanging baskets. He is my shadow constantly, although I did notice several plants vanish up the garden when my back was turned......


----------



## StormyThai

Sleepy pup.


----------



## SurfCFC

VickynHolly said:


> Ted is 2 today!.
> His birthday walk, just a few of my favourite photos that I took.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> His presents


----------



## SurfCFC

Squeeze said:


>


Is that down by Penrose house Squeeze? He is a very handsome chap


----------



## rona

Me and my boy at our favourite walk. We can only do a third of it now, but it's so lovely 

IMG_0773 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

SurfCFC said:


> Is that down by Penrose house Squeeze? He is a very handsome chap


It is yes... And thank you...


----------



## Moquette

An action shot for a change!

DSC_0915v2 by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## jonb

Down on the beach


----------



## earthchylde

Snuggle time


----------



## cinnamontoast

Hanwombat said:


>


Oh my, she's cute! (She, I think?!) How old?


----------



## Hanwombat

cinnamontoast said:


> Oh my, she's cute! (She, I think?!) How old?


A boy  he is just over 4 months


----------



## toffee44

Another day, another Brutal run


----------



## Nonnie

toffee44 said:


> Another day, another Brutal run


It looks a bit like you're trying to push him under.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Astral

The gang just now


----------



## dogsaintdumb

I _really _like Xander!


----------



## Astral

dogsaintdumb said:


> I _really _like Xander!


He's a lovely boy  Born last November, so still a pup.


----------



## dogsaintdumb

My youngest dog turned 4 in November! My puppy hormones have been in overdrive for about three years.  A Border Collie is on my "some day" list, and Xander is making me wish for Monday to be that day, LOL.


----------



## Maria_1986

What do you mean this chair isn't actually here for me and that you want to sit in it!?


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Sarah1983

There was something highly suspicious in the part of the river he swims in today...


But he soon forgot about it after a good sniff


----------



## Jp kp

And being an idiot and looking a bit plump!


----------



## Nonnie

He was not amused at the chilly wind...


----------



## NickG24

Indulging in his favourite past time sleeping


----------



## Dogloverlou

Taking a break on a lovely Spring day


----------



## pogo

The boys with a group of their doggy friends this afternoon there were 10 dogs altogether


----------



## Squeeze

Spot the dog...










Stood on the wall...


----------



## Nonnie

Squeeze said:


> Spot the dog...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stood on the wall...


Is he from particular lines?

If there was some sort of guarantee or likelihood of getting a lab like him, id be very tempted in the future.


----------



## Squeeze

Nonnie said:


> Is he from particular lines?
> 
> If there was some sort of guarantee or likelihood of getting a lab like him, id be very tempted in the future.


Not any particular lines that I know of... Brother in law had the stud dog and we had one of the pups from the litter...


----------



## MissShelley

Early evening sun and a German Shepherd, life is good


----------



## MissShelley

Squeeze said:


> Spot the dog...












Kiyo playing hide and seek earlier!


----------



## Squeeze

MissShelley said:


> Kiyo playing hide and seek earlier!


I can see a new thread starting...


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## northnsouth

.
Lila had just run 15.22 km
OB not so far but enough for his old bones.


----------



## pogo

Oh and chance making a new friend with jock the greyhound x deerhound


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Arthur jumping in again



Colt showing off his long tongue


----------



## Nicky10

Utterly woeful dog says backwards leg weaves are such fun and 10 minutes is not enough . He's now following me around looking pathetically hopeful. Ignore the bad quality my phone is going in for repair soon


----------



## Nonnie




----------



## northnsouth

Compass isn't happy at the vet's so Lila dog super assistant VN is giving him snuggles


----------



## Squeeze

northnsouth said:


> Compass isn't happy at the vet's so Lila dog super assistant VN is giving him snuggles
> View attachment 228868


Bless them... Hope Compass is ok...?


----------



## northnsouth

Squeeze said:


> Bless them... Hope Compass is ok...?


Thank you.He has recently be diagnosed as having Cushings Disease.He is now on meds and he has to have a serious of blood tests to see if the dosage needs adjusting.He is at the vets for the day.He will need regular monitoring.


----------



## Astral

Xander got to look around a shop with us today. A kind shop owner let him in too  Xander loved it, lots to see and smell.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Squeeze

northnsouth said:


> Thank you.He has recently be diagnosed as having Cushings Disease.He is now on meds and he has to have a serious of blood tests to see if the dosage needs adjusting.He is at the vets for the day.He will need regular monitoring.


Poor little man... At least he had company for the day..! Hope that it all went well for him...


----------



## MissShelley

Kiyo yesterday at the stone circle at the nature reserve, one of Max's favourite places


----------



## HelenVF

Helping OH radio track grouse (not dog related as dogs aren't allowed)


----------



## diefenbaker

The bluebells are out.


----------



## MontyMaude

"What!!! me digging up mole hills, no that never happened" 

Hilde indulging in her 2nd favourite past time, her first being chasing butterflies but the weather wasn't butterfly friendly today.










Caught red handed or dirty pawed to be more precise


----------



## Moquette

Holding a treat - and looking like she's just been stung by a bee!


----------



## BlueJay

Look mum, I am being haved! Cheese please!


----------



## Dogloverlou

My sister's monthly photo of Missy has come around again. Here it is


----------



## Squeeze

Bluebells...


----------



## Moquette

I'm sooo jealous of everyone's bluebells. Wish we had them here!


----------



## Hanwombat

Walkies ( need to use dslr really )



















Such a cool pair :Kiss


----------



## MontyMaude

Eek can I post two in one day 

Squeaky clean pups straight from the bath


----------



## Squeeze

@Hanwombat - they look so cute together...!



MontyMaude said:


> Eek can I post two in one day
> 
> Squeaky clean pups straight from the bath
> 
> View attachment 229100


I don't mind seeing two in one day... Especially post bath fluffy pups...! :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## westie~ma

Not sure if this will work.








Oooh, it does!!
Took Mont to see Richard Burton and Rob Brydon.


----------



## Hanwombat

Squeeze said:


> @Hanwombat - they look so cute together...!
> 
> I don't mind seeing two in one day... Especially post bath fluffy pups...! :Shamefullyembarrased


Thank you  I think they make a cracking pair - both have eyebrows too


----------



## Astral

Xander


----------



## Astral

Not to leave my other 2 out for their snapshot 

Izzy

She's not as old as she looks lol. Poor girl just going grey early.



Kaida hitching a ride.


----------



## Sarah H

New foster pup, Coal the 11 month old lurcher. He was going to be taken to the vets and pts yesterday because he was "too big" :Rage
He's lovely, fur like velvet and not a bad bone in him.

He's sitting on my feet so I can't leave him :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Guest

Sarah H said:


> New foster pup, Coal the 11 month old lurcher. He was going to be taken to the vets and pts yesterday because he was "too big" :Rage
> He's lovely, fur like velvet and not a bad bone in him.
> 
> He's sitting on my feet so I can't leave him :Shamefullyembarrased


 What!! To have this beauty PTS for being too big?? So you saved him. You are a saint. And he is lovely. :Joyful


----------



## Astral

Hopefully a front ways pic of Coal soon?


----------



## Sarah H

MrsZee said:


> What!! To have this beauty PTS for being too big?? So you saved him. You are a saint. And he is lovely. :Joyful


The rescue saved him, I just offered to have him. I'm sure they'd have found another foster for him, he's so sweet.



Astral said:


> Hopefully a front ways pic of Coal soon?


Haha yes soon. I only picked him up yesterday from the vets (after the snip! :Nailbiting) so he's not been here long and doesn't like his picture being taken! I'll take some more when he's settled, he's still very confused poor lamb

:Snaphappy:Snaphappy


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## MontyMaude

Noms :Cow (excuse my hairy rug  )


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## diefenbaker

This isn't a snapshot from my day... it's from back in February... but it's such a great picture ( in my opinion of course )


----------



## Moquette

And to think I gave her a bath yesterday... :Shifty


----------



## PawsOnMe

Bluebell wood


----------



## rottiepointerhouse




----------



## BlueJay

March 1st, Day of the Podenco


----------



## diefenbaker

This really is a snapshot from my day...


----------



## Hanwombat

From today


----------



## Nonnie

This is Alfie now:










This is Alfie pre-very ill:

Picked up a new lens for £9(!!) on ebay, and im quite impressed, considering my lack of skills.


----------



## Astral

Prepare to be dazzled by brilliant whites by Persil (only joking)

Xander today 



The wider shot (that one was zoomed in )

All 3 of the gang


----------



## Moquette

DSC_1023v2 by cactus.soup, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Astral

What a handsome fella!


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Squeeze

We made it to the play-offs...!!


----------



## cravensmum

Craven










Flint










And Bodhi looking like an Ewok.


----------



## Lexiedhb

He's on steroids.... So today he's mostly been


----------



## Astral

Aww why's he on steroids?


----------



## Lexiedhb

Astral said:


> Aww why's he on steroids?


Hay fever..... I know, daft for a dog. Antihistamines' no longer touch the sides and he tries to scratch his eyes out....... Didn't stop us having a great walk today tho.


----------



## Astral

Lexiedhb said:


> Hay fever..... I know, daft for a dog. Antihistamines' no longer touch the sides and he tries to scratch his eyes out....... Didn't stop us having a great walk today tho.


Well I can sympathise with him. I get it so bad in summer, nothing stops it. Makes me miserable.


----------



## Sarah H

Foster pup Coal the lurcher certainly enjoyed his dinner in a kong tonight!


----------



## Astral

Haha he's loving the noms you put in the Kong!


----------



## Sarah H

Astral said:


> Haha he's loving the noms you put in the Kong!


Yes it was funny, he's obviously not had one before as he was like "it's a toy...but with food in! ?! This is amazing! " Didn't take him long to figure it out and he stole my other dog's one when she'd git bored with it, then ran around playing with the empty kongs. He's an amusing fella


----------



## MontyMaude

Well I can't just post one picture :Shy so have several of Hilde enjoying the falling Apple Blossom in the garden, and a mooching Hector


----------



## MissShelley

Having a cuddle on the sofa


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Moquette

DSC_0083v2 by cactus.soup, on Flickr

(Unrelated to the photo, but it's exactly 6 months today since we brought her home from the shelter! Boy, has it gone by fast.)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Colt loves carrying logs - he keeps hold of them for ages then usually tries to bury them.


----------



## Papirats

2nd for my boy in Starters Freestyle, I'm as high as a kite lol


----------



## Lavinia

Lovely walk with this Nutter!


----------



## BlueJay

Then the mothership beamed Rorschach back up...


----------



## Astral

The size of his ears on this picture haha! Bad angle, he's not flying away anytime soon.


----------



## Nonnie

A short walk, as he isnt 100% just yet..


----------



## SingingWhippet

My 8 year old niece came out walking with us this afternoon. Much fun was had by all and the boys have been like this since we got back. I'm not expecting much in the way of movement for the rest of the day :Joyful

I'm also super proud because they ran the gauntlet of our street (we're on a cul de sac so it's awash with children, dogs, bicycles, etc.) without so much as batting an eyelid at any of it :Smug


----------



## Astral

Awww sweet snoozes for the doggles


----------



## Astral

Moquette said:


> DSC_0083v2 by cactus.soup, on Flickr
> 
> (Unrelated to the photo, but it's exactly 6 months today since we brought her home from the shelter! Boy, has it gone by fast.)


How old is she now?


----------



## Moquette

Astral said:


> How old is she now?


I actually don't know. She was an adult when we got her and the shelter staff estimated her to be around 4 years old, so that's what I go with!


----------



## Astral

Moquette said:


> I actually don't know. She was an adult when we got her and the shelter staff estimated her to be around 4 years old, so that's what I go with!


She is a lovely girl 

Is she black? I see red tinges to her fur, is that from the sun?


----------



## Moquette

Astral said:


> She is a lovely girl
> 
> Is she black? I see red tinges to her fur, is that from the sun?


Thank you! And she's actually a very dark brown all over her body, with a few lighter areas like her mane and reddish streaks of fur on her ears. That said, the photo I posted was edited as the original was a bit dark, so it doesn't show her natural colour


----------



## icklemunch

My Murphy with his best friend Lily getting very muddy on walkies...and finding the only bit of fox poo in the whole park to have a good roll in!


----------



## MissShelley

German Shepherd free to good home, anybody want it?


----------



## StormyThai

Thai has turned into a bog monster


----------



## Astral

Moquette said:


> Thank you! And she's actually a very dark brown all over her body, with a few lighter areas like her mane and reddish streaks of fur on her ears. That said, the photo I posted was edited as the original was a bit dark, so it doesn't show her natural colour


I love her highlights  like she has been to the salon, beautiful girl.


----------



## Astral

StormyThai said:


> Thai has turned into a bog monster


He is my favourite dog on here, looks so happy with you


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## StormyThai

Astral said:


> He is my favourite dog on here, looks so happy with you


Thank you, we are a great team


----------



## Labrador Laura

There from a few weeks back but I'm missing him like crazy as I'm currently in hospital after catching at infection from giving birth the previous week so I'm away from the boys and newborn at the moment


----------



## Sarah H

Labrador Laura said:


> There from a few weeks back but I'm missing him like crazy as I'm currently in hospital after catching at infection from giving birth the previous week so I'm away from the boys and newborn at the moment


'Liked' for the lovely piccys, but I'm sorry you're away from your 'new' family. Take care of yourself, congratulations on the littl'un ummy x


----------



## Muttly

Just a normal day, playing with what's left of Muttlys tug toy 
In last PIC, he then decided chewing it was lovely lol


----------



## Spidei

Taza and Echo having a stalemate with a toy... the fluff on the floor is the remains of that toy 









Riley out on our normal walk









Then we met a horse, and Riley was having fun watching so I balanced a piece of his food on his head


----------



## new westie owner

Morning at groomers


----------



## Nataliee

Practicing his stay on the walk this morning & then a trip to the vets this afternoon


----------



## icklemunch

Did a before and after picture today. Murphy aged 5 months a week ish since he came home and the other day aged 11 months.. They grow way too quick!!


----------



## Nonnie

Twas a bit blustery today.

Still risked a wooded walk though:


----------



## Dogloverlou

Love this shot my sister took!










They're the best of friends


----------



## northnsouth

Labrador Laura said:


> There from a few weeks back but I'm missing him like crazy as I'm currently in hospital after catching at infection from giving birth the previous week so I'm away from the boys and newborn at the moment


Lovely pictures congratulations on new arrival and "get well soon".


----------



## rona

IMG_1107 by ronaalfie, on Flickr


----------



## tinaK

cuddle time


----------



## StormyThai

Dog on a log



And Bog Monster


----------



## Moquette




----------



## Spidei

Echo at almost five months, and already a poser :Joyful









Someone has discovered the chinchilla


----------



## icarepet




----------



## Hanwombat

Just a few - Io and Bigby get on so well and love clearing each others ears! I still can't quite get my head round that Bigby is not even 5 months old yet.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Nonnie

Squeeze said:


>


He looks utterly miserable. I think i should rehome him for you.


----------



## Squeeze

@Nonnie - He was just saying how unhappy he is...
I'll pop him in the postbox... 1st class... ;-p


----------



## icklemunch

Not impressed with his new life jacket


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Nonnie




----------



## Moquette

Flowers make her happy 

DSC_0481v2


----------



## Dogloverlou

Crazy face!


----------



## Maria_1986

She has sliced her paw (on her only good leg  ) and her arthritis has flared up in one elbow so she is feeling a little sorry for herself today and has been on toilet breaks only.


----------



## VickynHolly

dirty dog!


----------



## Squeeze

http://www.petforums.co.uk/threads/new-walk.398719/


----------



## Clare7435

This isn't from a walk or anything like that, just a pici I took yesterday of the pure love between My Granddaughter Daisy-May and Penny  Pure Love


----------



## Moquette

"Why are you doing this to me? :Sorry"










(At least now I know for sure that she needs to shed a couple of pounds)


----------



## Spidei

My pretty princess... 









Hard day at work... sleeping


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Mum, he stole my ball


----------



## icklemunch

Lovely Sunday morning swim for me and Murphy


----------



## Astral

My 3 today on our canal walk


----------



## cinnamontoast

Big dog Brig is 12 today. His birthday treat was to go to the woods with us and without the naughty ones (who can't be trusted there anyway!) The tail never stopped wagging! He only stopped because we made him so we could get a photo!


----------



## Guest

Sat watching the cows


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday, my lot stopped for ice-cream and Mont finished off the scraps.


----------



## VickynHolly

Sh!tty!

Let me out, pleeeeassse


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## BlueJay

Three nosey woofs


----------



## StormyThai

It was a beautiful evening for a walk...it was even better because we didn't see another soul (besides the wildlife that is)


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Can we share please?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Hey brother that's a big old tongue


----------



## Maria_1986

My neighbours probably think I'm mad but we decided to try a bit of scentwork in the communal garden today as the sun came out


----------



## CKins

VickynHolly said:


> Let me out, pleeeeassse


I'm so sorry Ted, but that made me LOL!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse




----------



## Astral

My two sweet girls being very adorable when I woke them up this morning. They sleep in my bed every night and are quite content with it as you may guess


----------



## Guest

A snapshot from #1 sons day. He stayed over last night and ran himself a shower earlier on, went and got stripped off and came back to find Kiyo had beat him to it. Now considering this hound would not go out in the rain when he was younger...
P.S. sorry for the picture, I think he took it on an etch-a-sketch


----------



## Hanwombat

GOD LOVE HIM!!


----------



## SingingWhippet

The boys almost posing nicely (if you ignore Fitz looking the wrong way and the rather shocked expression Wybie is sporting ) in the bluebells on our walk this afternoon:










And Zem doing a bit of mountaineering a little while ago, looking rather fabulous and grown up in the process:










(Apologies for the rubbish quality, I really need to get some pictures taken with the proper camera instead of my phone!!)


----------



## tinaK

Clover on our evening walk tonight


----------



## Lyracollie

Bouncy bouncies.


----------



## Lauren5159

Not strictly dog related (there's no dog) but it was taken 20 minutes ago on Skip and I's evening stroll  Skip was there, I promise


----------



## PawsOnMe

Enjoying the sun. She's such a little sunbather.


----------



## Rott lover

The collar that will never be worn again


----------



## Rott lover

sorry pic didnt show on the first one


----------



## Rott lover

no dog will ever be able to fill that collar like he did so it will go on my dresser with the rest of my collars.


----------



## icarepet

Saying hello to a little toy chiwawa.


----------



## icarepet

Maria_1986 said:


> My neighbours probably think I'm mad but we decided to try a bit of scentwork in the communal garden today as the sun came out


What did you put in the box?


----------



## Maria_1986

icarepet said:


> What did you put in the box?


Chevy is a cheese dog - we tried to get her searching for a catnip scented toy but she wasn't really motivated to find a toy as she doesn't really play unless she is in the right mood. So instead she searches for little bits of cheddar cheese - she is very food driven so it works really well for her and she really enjoys it.


----------



## icarepet

Maria_1986 said:


> Chevy is a cheese dog - we tried to get her searching for a catnip scented toy but she wasn't really motivated to find a toy as she doesn't really play unless she is in the right mood. So instead she searches for little bits of cheddar cheese - she is very food driven so it works really well for her and she really enjoys it.


I see, I shall try this as Ellie is food driven as well. Any cheese is okay? I have a can of hot dog in brine (water) wonder if that's okay to use though.


----------



## Muttly

cloversmum said:


> Clover on our evening walk tonight
> 
> View attachment 230784


Lovely pic 
What sort of harness is she wearing?


----------



## lullabydream

Muttly said:


> Lovely pic
> What sort of harness is she wearing?


Clover always looks gorgeous doesn't she!

Clover also always wears a perfect fit harness. Hope that helps!


----------



## Muttly

lullabydream said:


> Clover always looks gorgeous doesn't she!
> 
> Clover also always wears a perfect fit harness. Hope that helps!


Thank you! I'm off to google.


----------



## Maria_1986

icarepet said:


> I see, I shall try this as Ellie is food driven as well. Any cheese is okay? I have a can of hot dog in brine (water) wonder if that's okay to use though.


I don't know if any cheese would work - I assume so. The scentwork workshop we went to said to use cheddar as its easily squished so you can stick it to things and that they have to work to get it off so you can clearly see if they have found something but as you teach them what scent they are hunting for I guess anything would work.

My scentwork knowledge is pretty minimal as I have only done the foundation/intro day - I know that other people on here have more experience and I think there are various threads about it so might be worth having a look for ideas or getting a more experienced persons input


----------



## tinaK

Muttly said:


> Lovely pic
> What sort of harness is she wearing?


It's a perfect for harness from http://www.dog-games-shop.co.uk/


----------



## StormyThai

Dog on some logs!


----------



## ATP

This is the result of three hours walking in the rain... Good luck to anyone who wants to enter the house, because he ain't moving for a while.


----------



## Astral

I just wanted to share this photo from today with you all because he looks so adorable.

Xander is now approx 6 months and a week old. So still very much a baby


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## lullabydream

This is what I woke upto this morning. Stan and Eevee!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## StormyThai




----------



## icklemunch

Saturday morning walkies at the local res.


----------



## Jp kp

Gsp doing a Gsd impression!

And playing water frisbee fetch!!!


----------



## Jp kp

Is it just me or is this forum rubbish now they have changed it??!!
I give up.... Cant get it to work!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Pure happiness


----------



## Squeeze

Jp kp said:


> Is it just me or is this forum rubbish now they have changed it??!!
> I give up.... Cant get it to work!!


I can see your pictures if that helps...?


----------



## Guest

Keeping an eye on the bullocks in the next field










Playing hide and seek in the corn field










Cooling off in the brook on the way home


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## JenKyzer

'Please lady, can I have some more?'


----------



## Lyracollie

Went down to a localish woods, haven't been there since winter.
Looks beautiful now, lots of bluebells everywhere and lots of opportunities to test out the new camera.


----------



## HelenVF

Tarn enjoying the bluebells


----------



## magpie

No, I will not pose beautifully for the camera


----------



## Astral

The gang today. It was lovely outside, not too hot or cold. As you can see they kept getting sticks lol


----------



## Dogloverlou

"I won these?"


----------



## westie~ma

Whatcha mean this isn't my spot?
(Mont in Dad's seat)


----------



## Mrsred




----------



## icarepet

Lyracollie said:


> Went down to a localish woods, haven't been there since winter.
> Looks beautiful now, lots of bluebells everywhere and lots of opportunities to test out the new camera.


Nice pose!


----------



## dogkrazy

A socialization trip out to the pet store today  They did fabulously and had many new experiences; different surfaces, pallet truck thingy moving dog kennels, cars driving, moving trolleys and meeting new people. I worked on the leash walking at home so juggling leashes was just about manageable! Really pleased with the pupsters


----------



## Guest




----------



## new westie owner

Waiting on treat


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

big splash


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

From a couple of days ago , but I wanted to share it anyway 

Me and my foster boy Blue


----------



## northnsouth

30 minutes before it was hammering down and HRH refused to leave the house,now the ground is not even wet.


----------



## cravensmum

Craven,Flint and Bodhi posing among the blossom


----------



## Guest

My Bullmastiff doing yoga lol


----------



## sarybeagle

I managed to join the beagles on their evening walk last night. 
My first walk in about 10 days and now they have a dog walker I wanted to go as I've missed it so v much. Beautiful summery evening


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Sarybeagle those photos deserve a thread of their own, they are so good.


----------



## Mrsred

Flash's happy Friday face.


----------



## Guest

My presa canario Roxy wearing a hat, sadly passed away yesterday afternoon but here she was just before she went


----------



## Astral

Duuudes...here are some pics from today 

Hey guys!


I gots a frisbee


You aren't having my frisbee!


----------



## tinaK

Dd someone say walkies


----------



## new westie owner

Put camera away mum


----------



## Dogloverlou

The best of all worlds - big, medium and little 









Paw power!


----------



## MontyMaude

I think they have almost merged into one 










Just because they both have goofy looks on their faces :Wacky


----------



## Guest

Kiyo keeping a lookout, I'd already stolen his bounzer a couple of times!


----------



## Hanwombat

Io will be going to live with my parents from July for however long

Love my baby girl <3


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigbyyy - who is hopefully staying with me.. but may have to go to my parents too.

Bear the cat I am going to have to rehome :'(


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## new westie owner

Hanwombat said:


> Bigbyyy - who is hopefully staying with me.. but may have to go to my parents too.
> 
> Bear the cat I am going to have to rehome :'(


He is growing fast  sorry about your situation  try stay positive  I'm sure you will find bear a loving home or someone to foster him long term


----------



## new westie owner

Hanwombat said:


>


Gorgeous girl


----------



## new westie owner

A lazy Sunday


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hanwombat said:


> Bigbyyy - who is hopefully staying with me.. but may have to go to my parents too.
> 
> Bear the cat I am going to have to rehome :'(


Sorry to hear about Bear  Would your ex not want to have him?


----------



## Hanwombat

Dogloverlou said:


> Sorry to hear about Bear  Would your ex not want to have him?


No he wouldn't - they didn't really see eye to eye.

I've just messaged Bigbys breeder to see if she could perhaps have him back from July until mid August where I have found somewhere who will take both dogs :/


----------



## Mrsred

Taken yesterday at a fun dog show, Shadow came 3rd in prettiest bitch and 2nd in a 7 legged race!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Mrsred said:


> Taken yesterday at a fun dog show, Shadow came 3rd in prettiest bitch and 2nd in a 7 legged race!
> View attachment 232145
> View attachment 232146
> View attachment 232147
> View attachment 232149
> View attachment 232150


Great job Shadow!

Where did you get that big chunky collar from? I really like it!


----------



## Mrsred

Dogloverlou said:


> Great job Shadow!
> 
> Where did you get that big chunky collar from? I really like it!


Hunter! All three eejits have them now as the width is great for Flash (although I have just literally ordered him a harness as his llw has gone out the window since hormones have kicked in) and they are really sturdy for the two bigger dogs who give them a hammering and they are reflective for nighttime.

Only thing is that they have a buckle instead of a clasp which some might find off putting. Like my husband who then harps about everything I buy!


----------



## diefenbaker

Happy camper.....


----------



## Spidei

Echo now at 22 weeks, and getting big (15kg last Friday, already weighs more than Taza!), and this is how he enjoys sleeping sometimes


----------



## new westie owner

Bad hair day mum


----------



## sueh83

From 'poser' to 'winner'


----------



## Hanwombat

Missed these girls

















Had Hollie for 11 years, the old girl is 25 now bless her


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Magyarmum

Just chilling out and having a sniff around!


----------



## lullabydream

I really need the loo, but I cant move, can I???


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Dog on a bench



Flying dogs


----------



## Mrsred

Look, silly human just out of shot and holding treats. Just hurry up already. We have stuff to be doing!


----------



## Magyarmum

Being good (for once) with Gabor our trainer .... we love him lots! An that's Cody, Georgina's "boyfriend" in the background ... he's an Amstaff.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## paddyjulie

Just a quick hi from my two


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Spidei

They can stay still all together... only for a little while though 


































Echo is the larger than Taza now, and his ears are up, down, one up one down, everywhere basically at the moment


----------



## Guest

One day i'll get another pic without his bounzer in shot!


----------



## Mrsred

After a day of one tormenting the other, sure why wouldn't you snuggle up? I truly despair at the goings on sometimes.


----------



## Moquette

Haven't been very active on PF these past few weeks, the reason being that I'm abroad for the next 12 months (my parents are keeping my Sitka as she's the family dog).

However, my host family here has four dogs in total and is adding a fifth one to the mix very soon! I don't really want to post clear pictures of them as I haven't asked if I could, but I figure this one is alright as you can't make out enough of the dog to recognise him


----------



## Dogloverlou

My sister's monthly shot of Missy.


----------



## icarepet

Dogloverlou said:


> My sister's monthly shot of Missy.


N'aw that's so good, what camera and lens was used? DOF is so shallow.


----------



## Dogloverlou

icarepet said:


> N'aw that's so good, what camera and lens was used? DOF is so shallow.


She has a very fancy Canon 5D Mark III ( I think! might be the mark II ) and an equally impressive lens that are both way out of my budget!


----------



## icarepet

Dogloverlou said:


> She has a very fancy Canon 5D Mark III ( I think! might be the mark II ) and an equally impressive lens that are both way out of my budget!


Guessing L lens then  if so definitely way out of the budget . Lovely picture though and really would print it in canvas or frame


----------



## Dogloverlou

What happens when family visit 










And trying to perch regally on the sofa he's not technically allowed on


----------



## Mrsred

Wheeeeeeee!


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## paddyjulie




----------



## Guest

Got caught in the rain today.


----------



## new westie owner

It's raining so I'm staying here all cosy


----------



## StormyThai

In hindsight I think that wearing comfy pants for this mornings walk wasn't my best idea lol


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## Nonnie

From yesterday:





  








IMG_5029




__
Nonnie


__
May 31, 2015











  








IMG_4938




__
Nonnie


__
May 31, 2015


----------



## new westie owner

Asleep with toy wrapped round him  crazy boy ..


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## paddyjulie




----------



## BlueJay

Have you ever seen such a guilty looking borzoi!!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy fancying herself in the mirror


----------



## pinklizzy

We got wet on our walk this morning so he was straight into the clean bedding when it came out of the tumble drier once we were home!


----------



## westie~ma

Sunday, had to choose the steepest part of the steps to stop for a look at the view.


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Magyarmum

Today's a scorcher and far too hot to walk the dogs along the road, so we've all been for an "explore" at the top of my land where there are shady trees.

Georgina wasn't sure if she wanted to come with us!









She decided to make the supreme effort and come with us!









Gwylim's disappeared and I think I'm caught on a bramble!








Watch out for the bees!









I'm puffed!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Practicing his down stay while I head back to the car.


----------



## shadowmare

All moved in to our new flat. But the wee man is no longer allowed on the couch and so he sulks...


----------



## Sarah1983




----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## maybe13

Happy in the long grass...


----------



## StormyThai

It's Doofus time!

Dog on a tree stump


Yaaay ball on a rope!


Contemplating life.


Butter me up buttercup
.


----------



## BlueJay

Aaah someone call the rspca 









Not really 









He's having too much fun alone...









...quick, get him!









The most fantabulous Sam there ever was!


----------



## Apollo2012

Ready for bed (first thing he does when i say bed time is jump on my bed cheeky so and so)


----------



## Spidei

Managed to get a picture of Taza not sleeping or not running around


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## tinaK

Clover looking thoughtful


----------



## VickynHolly

From the last few days



zooplus ordered arrived today, Ted wants some food!


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Dog on a bench
> 
> 
> 
> Flying dogs
> 
> [/QUOTE
> 
> I almost got the stick i almost got it i almost got it.....Just ..........have ......to .....stretch.......neck....... a...... little ...........more


----------



## MollySmith

Today we did 'leave' by putting cheese on top of the camera…


----------



## new westie owner

Nap time with my cuddly toy


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## diefenbaker

Oooo Dad.. I can spread out in here... can we get one... can we get one.... can we... can we.. can we... can we......


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some from today. 
They're both very good at not looking at the camera 
















my scruffy girl








and my handsome boy


----------



## Guest

Doesn't it suck, your stuck at work and you have #1 son taking and sending pics of all the fun YOUR dog is having with his better half. Hang on, that sounds wrong somehow!


----------



## Spidei




----------



## suewhite

Blooming heck Jon shows how long since I have been on here Kiyo was just a pup all grown up and lovely.


----------



## bexlaboo

Elsie non the wiser about henry keeping a close eye on her!!!


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 233080
> Sunday, had to choose the steepest part of the steps to stop for a look at the view.


can you tell me where that picture was taken I seem to recognise it but can't put a name to it


----------



## westie~ma

jamat said:


> can you tell me where that picture was taken I seem to recognise it but can't put a name to it


Tenby, Pembrokeshire. 
Taken from the road looking towards harbour beach, north beach is on the left.


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> Tenby, Pembrokeshire.
> Taken from the road looking towards harbour beach, north beach is on the left.


I thought it was I was born and grew up in Pembroke Dock my parents still live there and I spent many a summer holiday in theta harbour and on the main beaches.


----------



## westie~ma

jamat said:


> I thought it was I was born and grew up in Pembroke Dock my parents still live there and I spent many a summer holiday in theta harbour and on the main beaches.


Small world indeed.
We have a place just outside Tenby, I did the changeover day yesterday as the lawns needed doing and Friday my normal changeover day they forecast heavy rain and thunderstorms.

Yesterday I put up a pic of Mont on Lydstep headland


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> Small world indeed.
> We have a place just outside Tenby, I did the changeover day yesterday as the lawns needed doing and Friday my normal changeover day they forecast heavy rain and thunderstorms.
> 
> Yesterday I put up a pic of Mont on Lydstep headland


Nice I miss not being able to get down that neck of the woods so much but hopefully we can get a summer break there next year with Alfie. My daughter wants to spend next easter with my parents for the two weeks of her holiday so I might be down then to


----------



## bexlaboo

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 234061


beautiful! where is this?? x


----------



## westie~ma

bexlaboo said:


> beautiful! where is this?? x


Tenby, Pembrokeshire.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Did someone flush the loo?


give me the stick


Dog on a log


not dog related but we saw him on our dog walk


----------



## SurfCFC

Not my dog, but our office dog Millie - she's just the soppiest, most beautiful thing!


----------



## tinaK




----------



## Wyrd

Here's mine from yesterday, walking back down our fields to home after a walk in the woods making a path and playing in the river and the pond.


----------



## Guest

Kiyos Dad said:


> View attachment 234117
> 
> 
> Doesn't it suck, your stuck at work and you have #1 son taking and sending pics of all the fun YOUR dog is having with his better half. Hang on, that sounds wrong somehow!


Just wanted to add for all concerned, the GSD belongs to me...the lovely girl in the pic is attached to #1 son. Kiyo I will happily post pics of on here, her i will not...sorry if that upsets some people...


----------



## BlueJay

"Come friends, let us splosh! I have taken control of the hoseypipe and shall stop all the horrible clean waters! We need MUDS"
- Frodo Dodo


----------



## jamat

Alfie as pleased as punch with his new found chew stick from our early morning walk today


----------



## Shikoku

:Bag


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Ready to pounce


----------



## Dogloverlou

A friend from another forum did this drawing a couple of months ago, but I forgot to share then and it's to good not to share  Besides any excuse to show off her talented work 










Link to artist - https://www.facebook.com/artist.savannah.shearer


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Tidal Wave


----------



## grumpy goby

This mornings walk (I rarely take a camera!!)


----------



## MollySmith

On Happisburg beach


----------



## lullabydream

Strictly speaking from earlier in the week. Cleo's first outing. Not the greatest pic, but its sort of got all 3 of my minibeasts!


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## MollySmith

Today we had sunshine


----------



## Guest

One that #1 son sent me today...love it!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse




----------



## MollySmith

You can see a theme to our week here can't you? We had a celebratory beach walk today as I passed my dissertation too. The results were in yesterday but I have been too scared to look in case I ruined our week.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

MollySmith said:


> You can see a theme to our week here can't you? We had a celebratory beach walk today as I passed my dissertation too. The results were in yesterday but I have been too scared to look in case I ruined our week.


Congratulations on passing. Now relax and enjoy the rest of the week :Joyful:Joyful


----------



## VickynHolly

Holly is 7 today!. With her birthday presents, a few noisy squeaky toys which she loves, plus some chuckit balls. Plus a new collar which hasn't come yet!.

On one of her walks today


----------



## Guest

Kiyos Dad said:


> One that #1 son sent me today...love it!


Forgot to add info it seems! The Newfie in the pic is called Yogi, a boarder at my sisters place. The girl in the pic is my eldest lads better half...what I love is that when she got with him, she was petrified of big dogs...first thing she does when she gets here now is flop on the sofa and call Kiyo up for cuddles!


----------



## Guest

My dog Fudgie the bullmastiff relaxing in the shade after the last few heat wave days


----------



## jamat

Alfie posing this morning while in the park


----------



## Jenny Olley

Love this one of my boy Archie, taken yesterday.


----------



## SurfCFC

Nice beach walk, St Michaels Mount in the background


----------



## Muttly

Oooh I've sat there a couple of times eating crab sandwiches! Mmmm
What a sweet lil face!!!! (last pic)


----------



## SurfCFC

Thank you! It is a lovely place. Mmm now I want crab sandwiches lol!


----------



## Magyarmum

The assistant gardeners 
taking a break from working in the veggie patch!


----------



## westie~ma

On the beach this evening, waiting for me to throw the stone so he can chase it and then dig at it. We only play this game on this particular beach, I blame hubby for teaching him this game.

Typically the stone landed up in the sea redulting in Mont grumbling until I rescued it, he does not "do" water. The beach is full of stones but no he had to have a set one no other will do.


----------



## patco

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 235031
> 
> On the beach this evening, waiting for me to throw the stone so he can chase it and then dig at it. We only play this game on this particular beach, I blame hubby for teaching him this game.
> 
> Typically the stone landed up in the sea redulting in Mont grumbling until I rescued it, he does not "do" water. The beach is full of stones but no he had to have a set one no other will do.


That's a nice pic.. Hope your cute dog enjoyed his time on the beach!


----------



## westie~ma

Tha


patco said:


> That's a nice pic.. Hope your cute dog enjoyed his time on the beach!


Thank you, he had a fab time.


----------



## Guest

Dog walked and fed, cats fed, load of washing in the machine and theres time for another coffee before work. See, I can fend for myself whilst Shelleys away!


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## MontyMaude

Today I put new fishies in the pond and Hector and Hilde discovered the fish and became some what fascinated by them.



















And just a few of the fishes that captivated them


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

We had to fence our pond off as when my previous rotties were pups one nearly drowned in it  All 3 of mine would be in there in a flash. Looks lovely - you have made a great job of it. Is that a water feature I can see?


----------



## MontyMaude

rottiepointerhouse said:


> We had to fence our pond off as when my previous rotties were pups one nearly drowned in it  All 3 of mine would be in there in a flash. Looks lovely - you have made a great job of it. Is that a water feature I can see?


Oh no, I'm going to have to net mine tomorrow as a whacking great heron just landed in the garden, I just rigged up the water jet cat scarer so hope that keeps him out of there tomorrow morning, the stone thing you can see is just a little bridge/hidey hole we made from the left over slate rockery bolders we used round the edge of the pond.


----------



## Shikoku




----------



## westie~ma

Shikoku said:


>


Gorgeous pic


----------



## Spidei

Look at how well these pair of posers are getting on!



















Such a cute, but demanding, face 










Riley catching his favourite toy


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

MontyMaude said:


> Oh no, I'm going to have to net mine tomorrow as a whacking great heron just landed in the garden, I just rigged up the water jet cat scarer so hope that keeps him out of there tomorrow morning, the stone thing you can see is just a little bridge/hidey hole we made from the left over slate rockery bolders we used round the edge of the pond.


Yes we had to net ours as a heron kept visiting. That was how one of my pups nearly drowned though - he got stuck underneath the netting and couldn't get out having found a way under it :Jawdrop


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## SingingWhippet

Lyssa and I had lots of fun exploring some footpaths today. I should do more walks where it's just me and her, we had a great time!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Hmmm, I wonder who this cutie pie is?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Dogloverlou said:


> Hmmm, I wonder who this cutie pie is?


 Looks familiar - where is the other black and tan one though?


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Watching 


Shaking


Rainbow


----------



## Dogloverlou

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Looks familiar - where is the other black and tan one though?


I was going to save her pic for tomorrow, but now you've made me feel guilty so here you go 










The lovely miss Io.


----------



## Hanwombat

Aww love the photos  @Dogloverlou

My last sunday with these two for quite a long time


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Dogloverlou

Ssshhh sleepy pup alert


----------



## Maria_1986

Have a sleepy puppy (and a sleepy handler!) after scent 2 today. We are both exhausted but had a great time.


----------



## Spidei

Echo and my friend's new rescue dog, Oliver! They had a great time playing and chasing each other (which Oliver needs since he's a bit overweight) and Echo is completely knackered now.


----------



## Mrsred

Flash meets his sister, Luna at the Great British Greyhound Walk!


----------



## Shikoku




----------



## Nonnie

IMG_6332 by Ned-ster, on Flickr


----------



## Kinjilabs

Bertie shopping


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Mrsred

Russell Nash, a handsome boy if ever there was one.


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Watching
> 
> 
> Shaking
> 
> 
> Rainbow


those are gorgeous


----------



## TheRedStuff

So sweet and innocent right? 
WRONG!! I wouldn't let her on the sofa so she farted and walked away. Some may think timing was a coincidence.. I think she did it on purpose


----------



## CKins

Dogloverlou said:


>


GORGEOUS!!!!! :Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss:Kiss


----------



## Spidei

Early morning walk, absolutely wonderful as no one was around so we were practising stay and recall 










Taza is on bedrest as she has cut three out of four pads on glass I couldn't see last night... obviously she thinks it means my bed


----------



## Jenny Olley

Archie, socialising with a friends new pup.


----------



## Mrsred

An absolutely rotten day that started wonderfully with a beach dog walk( not pics of that, I decided just to concentrate on doggy fun) and then travelling cross country to rescue injured children. Finally got a few more pics uploaded as injured child is the photographer so here are just a few.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Behold the beast (one for you Rott Lover )


----------



## Jem121

Evening sunny run


----------



## tinaK

my cute Clover


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Behold the beast (one for you Rott Lover )


The wild beast insane face only a mother could love


----------



## Spidei

Practising 'stay' at 7am in the local park, absolutely no one was around so it was bliss


----------



## StormyThai

I really loves dis grass, I loves it so much that i hugs it.
Thankfully there was no fox poo, just a dead bird


----------



## Shikoku




----------



## jamat

Shikoku said:


>


what a beauty


----------



## StormyThai

For the last couple of days we have been having our fence and gate fixed in the back garden, which has meant the garden wasn't secure so Thai was on leash.
It is now finished...I think Thai approves hehe



And then he found a log


----------



## tinaK

Clover enjoying herself at doggy day care


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby getting a talking to from my autistic son don't think he is listening though


----------



## new westie owner

Can't down load pic ..


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby getting talking to from my autistic son , not sure he's listening though


----------



## new westie owner

Oops don't know why pic is upside down ..


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Spidei

Echo is one lazy puppy, must be learning off my other two 










His ears are still everywhere, can be anything from one up one down, both down, both up, both up and crossed :Happy


----------



## PawsOnMe

Pool fun








Izzy took a while to get in, took some floating frozen peas to get her to go in and then we couldn't get her out! she loves it.








mmm yummy peas








happy Jasper








and them both looking like a couple of drowned rats.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Intensity


----------



## magpie




----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Don't get many of Indie running with Arthur as rare for them to be off lead together



Come out with your hands up



lots of deer around in the woods keeping an eye on us too


----------



## MontyMaude

Sleepy snuggly pups


----------



## new westie owner

Had breakfast now time for snooze


----------



## Papirats




----------



## Nonnie

The innocent expression always makes me highly suspicious.

IMG_6877 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Yesterdays walk

Indie has shrunk in the wash 



Arthur with his favourite fence post



Colt carried this around for ages before taking it off somewhere out of sight to bury



Sharing Dad's sausage roll


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


>


His teeth look lovely and white. Do you do anything to keep them so clean? It slightly worries me that Cash is developing tartar already.....


----------



## StormyThai

Dogloverlou said:


> His teeth look lovely and white. Do you do anything to keep them so clean? It slightly worries me that Cash is developing tartar already.....


Thank you 

Once a week Thai gets a large meaty bone and that's it. I'm not one to brush dogs teeth unless they really need a helping hand, I find a good bone a week does the job


----------



## Magyarmum

I think we'd better go in Gwylim 'cos it's wet out there!









I think I'll play on the porch if I can find any toys in that box.
















Let's watch the rain without getting wet









Nope it's not going to stop so .... 









I might as well have a snooze!


----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


> Thank you
> 
> Once a week Thai gets a large meaty bone and that's it. I'm not one to brush dogs teeth unless they really need a helping hand, I find a good bone a week does the job


I may have to look into doing the same then. Cash has lots of hard chews such as pigs ears and the like, but they don't appear to be helping. Missy & Ty have always had great teeth so it's all new to me having a dog developing tartar so young.


----------



## StormyThai

Dogloverlou said:


> I may have to look into doing the same then. Cash has lots of hard chews such as pigs ears and the like, but they don't appear to be helping. Missy & Ty have always had great teeth so it's all new to me having a dog developing tartar so young.


I find with the larger dogs pigs ears and the like just don't last long enough to give the teeth a good work out. Thai's bones last him a good few hours tho


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Indie has quite bad tartar despite having regular bones (she is mainly raw fed but gets some kibble sometimes too). The boys have much better teeth than her despite being twice her age


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Yesterdays walk
> 
> Indie has shrunk in the wash
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur with his favourite fence post
> 
> 
> 
> Colt carried this around for ages before taking it off somewhere out of sight to bury
> 
> 
> 
> Sharing Dad's sausage roll


OK so i finally figured it out.I am not ready to let another dog in my life or house yet so i am going to live vicariously through anyone that has a rott and has to be approved by Indie.........


----------



## Rott lover

Boz had beautiful teeth until hid diabetes set in and Oliver until what ever went wrong and that was all due to raw hide.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Rott lover said:


> OK so i finally figured it out.I am not ready to let another dog in my life or house yet so i am going to live vicariously through anyone that has a rott and has to be approved by Indie.........


You are welcome to share her


----------



## westie~ma

It's hard work "watching" Ma load up the car before heading home


----------



## StormyThai

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Indie has quite bad tartar despite having regular bones (she is mainly raw fed but gets some kibble sometimes too). The boys have much better teeth than her despite being twice her age


Genetics will play a part as well, some just get lucky in the teeth department


----------



## Spidei

Riley had a little surprise when he turned around... at least he loves horses


----------



## MontyMaude

Fluffy bums 










Hilde after chasing a fluttery butterfly


----------



## jamat

Never work with animals

I had just set up a great selfie shot of me and Alfie for my phone screen saver this morning but has I pressed the button Alfie decided he wanted to give me a lick.

I now look like a demented father christmas


----------



## BlueJay

Safety first! A terrier can't be too careful around these hound sized watering holes


----------



## Canine K9

My camera has broken, so I haven`t been sharing many pics lately but just used the Ipad and got this photo of the handsome boy in the garden today  (yes he is in desperate need of a trim, waiting on the groomer lol)


----------



## ladyisla

I love this thread!

Here's my girl Heidi with one of her mini schnauzer buddies this morning!


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> You are welcome to share her


Love that pic.Looks like she is sticking her tongue out at the camera.


----------



## Rott lover

Just when you think you are getting over a loss there comes that one thing that just nails you to the core.I was on my way to work this morning and a song came on that had me crying like a baby again.Sent me right back to day one.The song is drink a beer bu Luke Bryan.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Rott lover said:


> Just when you think you are getting over a loss there comes that one thing that just nails you to the core.I was on my way to work this morning and a song came on that had me crying like a baby again.Sent me right back to day one.The song is drink a beer bu Luke Bryan.


Sorry to hear that rott lover. I don't think we ever get over losing them. For me the worst time is when I hear or read about someone else not loving or taking care of their dog properly. I've lost several far too young and so it really hurts when I see other people taking their dogs for granted.


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Sorry to hear that rott lover. I don't think we ever get over losing them. For me the worst time is when I hear or read about someone else not loving or taking care of their dog properly. I've lost several far too young and so it really hurts when I see other people taking their dogs for granted.


Yes you are correct.The words in that song just shook me to the core.It matched our life so well and thinking about it was just so vivid and shook me so bad.I would just love to get another and miss that pitter patter of pads in the house so much.But i just cant and am not ready in so many ways for it.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy on a hay bale taken by my sister for her 12 month project.


----------



## PawsOnMe

yesterday's late afternoon and evening was spent by the river
























Both dogs enjoyed swimming, Izzy normally only paddles but when I got in she followed and then got brave and started going in on her own.








happy doggies


----------



## Nicky10

Fruit hating dog decides begging for melon is fun 









He spat it back out again


----------



## jamat

Alfie only really begs if he smells cucumber or carrot ....strange dog


----------



## PawsOnMe

Today's morning walk, a good run through the wet grass and it was cool enough for a quick game of fetch with their new ball. 








And Jasper practicing his camouflage skills.


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Dogloverlou

Brilliant down stay from Cash 










Then when I got closer I was greeted with this face....


----------



## Squeeze

Sorry for the overload...


----------



## Papirats

Jinkx keeping cool in the hot weather on Wednesday.









And on her little walk last night. She's so much better on the lead already.


----------



## Jem121

Waiting to be let off the lead..
L-R Alfie,Holly,Stan


----------



## Canine K9

Where has my scruffy boy gone? (First time he`s been cut that short.. tbh I don`t really like it. Just a trim next summer I think!)
(please ignore state of garden )


----------



## PawsOnMe

walking towards the river on their new flexi leads. Really loving these for when we're in a field with sheep.


----------



## Squeeze

Canine K9 said:


> Where has my scruffy boy gone? (First time he`s been cut that short.. tbh I don`t really like it. Just a trim next summer I think!)
> (please ignore state of garden )


Naaaw I like it...! You can really see his markings...


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Magyarmum

It's been a scorching hot day today and even now at seven in the evening the temperature is 30C. We've just been a walk up the garden but neither Gwylim or Georgina had the energy to play!


----------



## icklemunch

My Murphy with his best bud Lilly after a swim in the river


----------



## shadowmare

Can't believe this thread has 139 pages


----------



## Rott lover

shadowmare said:


> Can't believe this thread has 139 pages


Please tell me that is not all from one brushing


----------



## shadowmare

Rott lover said:


> Please tell me that is not all from one brushing


that is from 30 minutes brushing. there's plenty more left to go... but that will be done in a few days.


----------



## Lyracollie

Borrowed my brother's camera lens but we got caught in the rain so I didn't get to take many photos.


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## jamat

Alfie giving me his puppy dog eyes in a bid toy get more breakfast this morning


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## magpie

Benji just took himself off into the garden for some alone time. He's just sitting...


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Shikoku




----------



## Shikoku




----------



## Nicki85

Spanner on strict house rest due to a poorly paw (vets on Monday if no improvement!) so we are trying out the kong quest toys. On todays menu is frozen goats milk and mince with a few biscuits for added crunch.









Why do I have the girly one?!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Nonnie

From last night.

Waiting patiently for puppy classes.

IMG_8533 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai

I've swapped Thai for a lab 



Not really  Meet Tyler one of my walk dogs


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_8654 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## DT John

:Hilarious:Hilarious:Hilarious


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## new westie owner

Early morning beach walk


----------



## icklemunch

The only way i can get Murphy to look at the camera is to make loud farting noises!!! Good job nobody was around


----------



## Squeeze

We went up a hill...


----------



## Rileybully

Just makes me laugh when he does it. He is only allowed to do it on the lanes back to my house but reminds me of the dog of never ending story with his ears and cheeks flopping about in wind


----------



## diefenbaker

Out and about with the Purple Army...


----------



## Dogloverlou

Funny angle on this one, but Cash and a Hovvie friend.


----------



## diefenbaker

This is from a few weeks back... me and Dief about to set off on a race... I know l look like a miner... but this was 9PM... and we finished in the dark...


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Ear ear Colt



Whisper in my ear Indie



No Arthur hasn't forgotten to put his teeth in, don't be so rude about your brother



Sunset looked like the forest was on fire


----------



## Canine K9

Obviously it isn`t from today as it is pre haircut but Bailey on his AM walk 


(as a side note my camera is fixed )


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby at WECS Champ Show yesterday. His brother Cyan won Best Puppy of Group overall 

The judges I've been told love Bigby but the only thing letting him down is his ears. His brothers / sisters have far better ear carriage currently than him so he is loosing to his siblings, but hopefully they'll come up more eventually, not that it really bothers me


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Not very good light for taking photos

I will catch him if I run fast enough (she is very fast over short distances and can out run the boys but she can't keep it up)



Colt has seen it all before and has better things to look at



Arthur wonders why she doesn't get her own stick instead of always trying to steal his


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not very good light for taking photos
> 
> I will catch him if I run fast enough (she is very fast over short distances and can out run the boys but she can't keep it up)
> 
> 
> 
> Colt has seen it all before and has better things to look at
> 
> 
> 
> Arthur wonders why she doesn't get her own stick instead of always trying to steal his


Because there is no stick as good as arthurs stick


----------



## Shikoku




----------



## Canine K9

Afternoon walkies today! Rubbish photos though lol. Photo bombardment as camera is fixed apologies!



Shaking himself off


Walk location 


Posing


Woods (lighting is rubbish on this one grr)


----------



## jamat

How to confuse Alfie

Give him three tennis balls to play with


----------



## Nicki85




----------



## Magyarmum

Thank you Gwylim for your offer of help but I think I might find it easier to put the sheet on if you moved off the bed!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Labrador Laura

Agility Training:


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## lullabydream

BlueJay said:


>


Before pet forum changed and we had those ads I always had to be nosey and look at 'hiccup' type dogs. When you post pics like this it doesn't help! I have banned myself from preloved after seeing a Hiccup double for sale a few weeks ago for very cheapness I have no room at the inn!

Bluejay all I can say, Hiccup is truely stunning!


----------



## Magyarmum

Go for a walk? You must be joking ... it's far too hot!









So I'm hiding in the bushes where you can't get me!









And I got my bodyguard to protect against silly people like you!


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_9391 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_9394 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_9396 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

What?
IMG_9399 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Colt with Indie photo bombing - I didn't notice her there at first



Arthur enjoying an off lead run - waiting for OH to send him on



Madam in the long grass


----------



## Shikoku




----------



## SingingWhippet

Not a dog but an Iberian wolf. Managed to photograph this lovely creature today. They're not the best pictures in the world (the light was very harsh and I was contorting myself leaning over a walkway railing trying to avoid getting the fence in shot :Smuggrin) but I thought PFers may enjoy them all the same.


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## diefenbaker




----------



## jackapoo

Poser !! so rare to get a pic like this, she usually looks straight at the camera


----------



## SurfCFC

Lucky action shot, tongue out and all!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## SurfCFC

Lovely looking bunch of dogs, Bluejay


----------



## jamat

OK I posted this yesterday on my "Alfie's tummy...' thread but its such an adorable picture of the fluff ball I thought I'd post it here to.

This was after he had gone for a gentle walk in the park


----------



## SurfCFC

Aw he's gorgeous  Hope his tummy is feeling better now?


----------



## diefenbaker

So I was watching Jurassic World... and nearly jumped out of my fur when the T-Rex came out of the screen in 3-D.....


----------



## jamat

Alfie deciding if he really wanted to go for a walk at 5:30 this morning










And thats the cat's bed he's squeezed himself into


----------



## shadowmare

He had to say hello to my mum who I was speaking on Skype to


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## silvi

@BlueJay 
don't usually comment on a photo thread like this.
But I just have to say that I absolutely love his collar!


----------



## icklemunch

This morning walkies with Murphy and My friend and her Lilly.


----------



## Dogloverlou

A face to make you melt....


----------



## Nicky10

Apparently if you let someone else take a dog to the groomer they come back almost bald . And yes he does go very blond when shaved


----------



## magpie

'No, this bone is not too big for me. No, I'm fine, really. No, you're not taking it off me.'


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## colliemerles

_Reggie is just over 7 months old now, he is very tall for a whippet, he is 22 to the shoulder. His best friend is Ruby a black whippet._


----------



## rona

colliemerles said:


> _Reggie is just over 7 months old now, he is very tall for a whippet, he is 22 to the shoulder. His best friend is Ruby a black whippet._


They look so smart together 

My boys waiting for me to buy the chips after a stroll around town 
IMG_2893 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Guest




----------



## Labrador Laura

icklemunch said:


> This morning walkies with Murphy and My friend and her Lilly.
> View attachment 238787
> View attachment 238788
> View attachment 238789


That walk looks lovely ! Very jealous.


----------



## icklemunch

Labrador Laura said:


> That walk looks lovely ! Very jealous.


Oh its lovely. Perfect if you have a swimmer on your hands. It amazes me how quiet these places are, yet walk round my towns pavements and its full of dog walkers.


----------



## diefenbaker

Uncle Diefy takes another one under his wing...


----------



## MollySmith

Belly rubs after a very wet walk


----------



## Labrador Laura

icklemunch said:


> Oh its lovely. Perfect if you have a swimmer on your hands. It amazes me how quiet these places are, yet walk round my towns pavements and its full of dog walkers.


I've got a Labrador so yeah i've got a swimmer.... he would love that walk !! He always finds water on a walk and HAS to go for a swim even in the middle of winter. My Boxer LOVES water too but isn't a swimmer, he just waits for Mylo to retrieve whatever and takes it off him


----------



## Nonnie

From yesterday, as it's been too wet to risk taking the camera out..

IMG_0644 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0595 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0594 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0558 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0495 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## rona

Well, you would have had one..

Just took the old one to one of his favourite places, took the camera, forgot the camera battery that was still sitting in the charger :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## dogsaintdumb

My dog can't be the only one that does this at the end of a walk in the rain...


----------



## jamat

Last night Alfie decided that he was going to lay in the carnet of the sofa no matter who's feet were in the way


----------



## jamat

Alfie decided that being wet was not fun when we went for a walk on Saturday evening and whined something rotten until I wrapped him up in a blanket


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

The evidence



guilty as charged of shoe theft


----------



## Muttly

Muttly finds it very funny he finally got the spider he was chasing.....


----------



## Guest




----------



## jamat

Alfie learning to sit nicely by his new best friend


----------



## SurfCFC

Snoozing on the OH while I'm at work


----------



## PawsOnMe

Don't know why it's sideways. But Izzy is totally rocking the baby gro that shes having to wear to stop her over licking her spay wound. Little cutie pie.


----------



## SurfCFC

That is just so adorable!


----------



## Muttly

Oh bless her heart!!! That's much better than the bloody cone that Muttly kept tripping over and chewing


----------



## PawsOnMe

Muttly said:


> Oh bless her heart!!! That's much better than the bloody cone that Muttly kept tripping over and chewing


They didn't give us a cone so picked up a few gros from a charity shop. I can't stop awwing and taking photos of her in it, she just looks so cute and snuggly. Think I'm gonna look out for a fleecy one for winter .


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

First this little chap jumped off the bank and landed right in front of Indie :Jawdrop thankfully the boys were on lead as he was so close to us, not sure who was more shocked him or Indie. She gave him a half hearted chase but came back when whistled only for him to follow her back right in front of us again.



Then this white bum landed just ahead of us on the path to our picnic spot, again Colt was on lead and Arthur was having a quick lie down as he was hot and tired so it went on its way



We were glad to get to our picnic spot for a rest (colt looks worried due to some gun fire off in the distance)



Did you say sandwiches Mum?


----------



## Amy1335

Bailey has discovered the 'other dog' in the tv unit glass! She rarely shows signs of play yet but she is all ready for this dog to play with her, if only it could escape the glass. She seems to like that when she barks the other dog barks right back :Happy


----------



## Hanwombat

At their 'foster' homes


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> First this little chap jumped off the bank and landed right in front of Indie :Jawdrop thankfully the boys were on lead as he was so close to us, not sure who was more shocked him or Indie. She gave him a half hearted chase but came back when whistled only for him to follow her back right in front of us again.
> 
> 
> 
> Then this white bum landed just ahead of us on the path to our picnic spot, again Colt was on lead and Arthur was having a quick lie down as he was hot and tired so it went on its way
> 
> 
> 
> We were glad to get to our picnic spot for a rest (colt looks worried due to some gun fire off in the distance)
> 
> 
> 
> Did you say sandwiches Mum?


And yet another funny Indie face


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## jackapoo

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 239353
> 
> Don't know why it's sideways. But Izzy is totally rocking the baby gro that shes having to wear to stop her over licking her spay wound. Little cutie pie.


More pics of Izzy in the babygro pleeese, gorgeous


----------



## jamat

There was an amazing ground mist this morning when we went for our walk


----------



## SurfCFC

Bit too hot in the sun today


----------



## PawsOnMe

jackapoo said:


> More pics of Izzy in the babygro pleeese, gorgeous


As you wish :Happy
















These are from the other day. She's been really good not licking her wound so hasn't needed to wear it.


----------



## jackapoo

PawsOnMe said:


> As you wish :Happy
> View attachment 239597
> 
> View attachment 239598
> 
> These are from the other day. She's been really good not licking her wound so hasn't needed to wear it.


Thank you PawsOnMe, your Izzy just makes me smile , bless her


----------



## jamat

Alfie went off lead this morning and met his best friend another cavachon called charlie.

They had a great run a round


----------



## magpie

Got a new phone last week so thought I'd test out the camera this morning on some willing subjects!


----------



## dogsaintdumb

Is "dog on a log" still a thing? Level 100 completed.


----------



## Hanwombat

No recent pictures of my guys in their foster homes - so have a cat INSTEAD


----------



## metaldog

Annual meet up in the middle for Shannow's Gotcha day with the lady who rescued her.


----------



## diefenbaker

Here's a video from yesterday... you only have to watch the first 20 seconds or so.. where Dief zooms at the camera which is mounted on the bike...


----------



## jamat

I have my harness and lead on and I'm looking so cute and sitting so nicely PLEASE CAN I NOW GO FOR A WALK!!!!


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Been a while since I was here. My 2 enjoying the beach


----------



## Dogloverlou

Oh and my sister's photo of the month...

Best friends forever


----------



## ladyisla

So underwhelmed by her new harness she fell asleep! I am ridiculously excited about it though, it has SHEEP on it!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Skyla Says " Come on Taz, stop playing hard to get and gimme a smooch!"


----------



## dogkrazy

Such a cutie, even if she is mischievous!!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Guest

Just lately, Shelley has been realising the downside to having the family GSD attach himself to you, especially when she's trying to go to the loo in peace!


----------



## cravensmum

It's been too wet to take a camera out up here lately,but I managed a couple of shots today.


----------



## VickynHolly

And one of Holly


----------



## Alexandrite

My two are in a cuddly mood today, wanting to be sat on a lap and close to each other. Pic of them on my mum's lap.


----------



## Vanessa131

View media item 74733View media item 74734Barney at the park this morning and then tolerating Bronn during his walkies, Bronn thinks Barney is his best friend.


----------



## Lavinia




----------



## Canine K9




----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## jamat

Alfie woke Saturday morning to a bad hair day


----------



## Dogloverlou

My dad looks like a police dog handler or something here. Think it's the cap and glasses lol.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Our new tent came today, as you can see Blade is keen!


----------



## Muttly

ellenlouisepascoe said:


> Our new tent came today, as you can see Blade is keen!


Aww, he's saying "Don't forget to pack me mum!!!"


----------



## magpie

What?!? It's only slightly muddy in here...


----------



## Alexandrite

Lily wanted to 'help' with putting the shopping away...


----------



## Hanwombat

Photos my mum sent me the other day


----------



## lullabydream

Hanwombat said:


> Photos my mum sent me the other day


As I am looking at these pictures all I can think is bejesus Bigby must be a giant dog...and hes still a puppy!

Great pics by the way!


----------



## Hanwombat

lullabydream said:


> As I am looking at these pictures all I can think is bejesus Bigby must be a giant dog...and hes still a puppy!
> 
> Great pics by the way!


Thank you  Apparently Bigby is now the biggest out of all his siblings - at about 24" I believe at the shoulder. So hes not huge, but he was a pretty big 4 month old puppy when I got him and now he is nearly 8 months old - think I will have a shock when I collect him on the 30th as wouldn't have seen him for 9 weeks so he is going to look quite different physically :O


----------



## Canine K9

Some photos from today, please ignore the super cool blue horse in the background 

Throw it again!


Thanks


Ooh what is that?


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Labrador Laura

Moved house last week and finally have Mylo back after 6months living apart.

New house is lovely and plenty of new walks  been here a week so far so a few pictures.




























Mylo seems to be getting on with Zab now and has even been laying with him in the garden and have been playing daily. Fingers crossed this continues !


----------



## dogsaintdumb

Never been a finicky dog.


----------



## BlueJay

Backpack adventure day!!


----------



## SurfCFC

Love the backpacks, @BlueJay !!


----------



## Hanwombat

Just over 2 weeks to go


----------



## Lyracollie




----------



## malihunt

Snoozing millie looking so lady like


----------



## Magyarmum

This afternoon ventured through the gap in the copse I had made a few weeks ago to get onto the farm track at the back of my house. First time all three of us have used it and I was worried because not having four legs I'd end up in the ditch we have to negotiate. But no we managed to get there and back without me landing on my backside!

Which way shall we go mum?









I'll go this way and you go that way!









And what have you found in the bushes?









I don't want to go home ... well, not until you bribe me with a treat and then I'll think about it!


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## quagga

Is dis good boy pose ???


----------



## Firedog

Canine K9 said:


> Some photos from today, please ignore the super cool blue horse in the background
> 
> Throw it again!
> 
> 
> Thanks
> 
> 
> Ooh what is that?


The blue horse, my nemesis, don't laugh but I was hit in the face by one of those and had a black eye for nearly three weeks.


----------



## Canine K9

Firedog said:


> The blue horse, my nemesis, don't laugh but I was hit in the face by one of those and had a black eye for nearly three weeks.


Aw poor Firedog  I love it, it actually is my younger sisters (she has the pink one and the blue one) it makes a handy fake agility jump too lol


----------



## ladyisla

I got a groupon for a barkbeats box which came today! Heidi thought it was Christmas!


----------



## StormyThai

Don't ask...I have no idea either


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe




----------



## Hanwombat

ellenlouisepascoe said:


>


Two headed, four legged dog?


----------



## Mrsred

A day at the beach, followed off with Flash being the lucky recipient of the end of my daughters ice cream.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Wet weather walkies.


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Hanwombat

At my parents - yay not long until I pick my babies up after 9 long weeks!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

No Mam.... I didn't rip the tissue up


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


>


the red eye with the skeleton on the kerchief really make Thai a bit ominous


----------



## lullabydream

Tess that is definitely not yours!


----------



## Rott lover

lullabydream said:


> Tess that is definitely not yours!
> 
> View attachment 242643


omg that is so funny


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

lullabydream said:


> Tess that is definitely not yours!
> 
> View attachment 242643


That is just adorable :Joyful


----------



## Mrsred

Russell wants to be a cowboy when he grows up.

Bandana courtesy of rocky & bud


----------



## rottiepointerhouse




----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


>


ha ha an indie pic.I love it.


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Rott lover said:


> ha ha an indie pic.I love it.


That was a pretty one - here is a more usual one (sun had gone in)


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> That was a pretty one - here is a more usual one (sun had gone in)


I like it just as much lol..Indie running full steam


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Brothers by chance, friends by choice


----------



## PawsOnMe

This handsome lad I get to have cuddles with whilst babysitting.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Our first trip out in my Moggie that I have spent the last few months restoring.


----------



## Rott lover

samuelsmiles said:


> Our first trip out in my Moggie that I have spent the last few months restoring.
> 
> View attachment 242796


very nice


----------



## feathered bird lover

max's fav spot in the garden, lol.

forgot to re-name pic, as i had uploade pics of max and his pal daisy, then took this pic and didn't re-name, oops, lol.


----------



## magpie

I found a stick! 



Best sitck ever!



I'm taking it home


----------



## Lavinia

Posing with daddy


----------



## silvi

Lavinia said:


>


Love this picture with the sunflower.
What a beautiful happy face


----------



## Dogloverlou

Field hire at our training club tonight and Missy was allowed to tag along too seen as the place was empty. She had fun rediscovering agility equipment that she used to adore when we trained regularly.


----------



## StormyThai

The rest of the town seemed to be having a lie in this morning so we had a blast


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Not sure what got in to Indie tonight but she was very naughty 

Ready to jump at any passing Pointer



This one will do nicely



Although this one might be better



she chased Colt back and forth through this huge puddle for quite a while although he was teasing her running very close and jumping over the top of her, sadly the light was not good enough to get any decent photos


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not sure what got in to Indie tonight but she was very naughty
> 
> Ready to jump at any passing Pointer
> 
> 
> 
> This one will do nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Although this one might be better
> 
> 
> 
> she chased Colt back and forth through this huge puddle for quite a while although he was teasing her running very close and jumping over the top of her, sadly the light was not good enough to get any decent photos


Still good enough pictures to see my indie causing mischief.


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Not sure what got in to Indie tonight but she was very naughty
> 
> Ready to jump at any passing Pointer
> 
> 
> 
> This one will do nicely
> 
> 
> 
> Although this one might be better
> 
> 
> 
> she chased Colt back and forth through this huge puddle for quite a while although he was teasing her running very close and jumping over the top of her, sadly the light was not good enough to get any decent photos


I really wish i had some pictures to send you in return.I have seemed to drop off the doggy bandwagon as of late.I have not wanted to even go near dogs.I think it is all the stress and the uncertainty of our living arrangements and just not wanting all those feelings to resurface again right now.


----------



## StormyThai

Another day, another paws up!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Rott lover said:


> I really wish i had some pictures to send you in return.I have seemed to drop off the doggy bandwagon as of late.I have not wanted to even go near dogs.I think it is all the stress and the uncertainty of our living arrangements and just not wanting all those feelings to resurface again right now.


Please don't worry about pictures in return - Indie is more than happy to be shared and I'm glad her photos make you smile. One day in however many months or years you will have some photos to make me smile too.


----------



## Rott lover

rottiepointerhouse said:


> Please don't worry about pictures in return - Indie is more than happy to be shared and I'm glad her photos make you smile. One day in however many months or years you will have some photos to make me smile too.


I can guarantee that.


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Another day, another paws up!
> View attachment 243096


The more and more i see of Thai the more and more i realize just how studious and handsome the lad id.


----------



## StormyThai

Rott lover said:


> The more and more i see of Thai the more and more i realize just how studious and handsome the lad id.


And he knows it


----------



## westie~ma

Sorry its sideways again


----------



## new westie owner

This path mum


----------



## jamat

just a few shots of Alfie on his walk last night


----------



## diefenbaker

Today's football colour is................. orange.

[/url


----------



## Rott lover

diefenbaker said:


> Today's football colour is................. orange.
> 
> [/url


How long did that one stay inflated?


----------



## diefenbaker

Seconds... but he likes them that way... so they stay deflated until he starts ripping them apart.. when they go in the bin and a new colour appears.


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby at Monmouth show last Thursday


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Beach this morning..


----------



## Burrowzig

From a couple of days ago


----------



## jamat

Burrowzig said:


> From a couple of days ago


What a beautiful pack you have there


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## StormyThai

Paws up Thai


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## jamat

There's bed head then there's Alfie bed head..... think a trip to the groomers is in order this weekend


----------



## 0310star

Enjoying yesterdays sunshine!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Crazy beach face and hair


----------



## Mrsred

Beach all to ourselves. Except for a million jelly fish!


----------



## CKins

Dogloverlou said:


>


This is STUNNING! They are all gorgeous, but Ty...*SWOON*!!!!!!!!


----------



## silvi

Dogloverlou said:


> Crazy beach face and hair


Love this


----------



## ladyisla

We went on a day trip to Shropshire yesterday, first long journey since Heidi was a puppy. Was really proud of her - recalled nicely, came out of the river when I asked, greeted lots of dogs nicely and only barked at one high-vis clad cyclist !! she's totally pooped today, as we didn't get back til 1am!!

















Open the gate please!


----------



## BlueJay

"SLOW DOOOOOWN!!"


----------



## Dogloverlou

CKins said:


> This is STUNNING! They are all gorgeous, but Ty...*SWOON*!!!!!!!!





silvi said:


> Love this


Thank you very much 

The one of Missy and her crazy face and hair cracked me up  It was the first time she'd been on the beach in months, bless her.


----------



## Rott lover

BlueJay said:


> "SLOW DOOOOOWN!!"
> 
> View attachment 243916


This is when you have to look at yourself and realize you have a roadrage problem(even your dog mimics you)


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Rudydog

Enjoying our (his) holiday


----------



## silvi

Dogloverlou said:


>


Awww, Mr lovely face Ty having fun


----------



## CKins

Dogloverlou said:


>





silvi said:


> Awww, Mr lovely face Ty having fun


He's so very handsome and fast becmoing my absolute favourite on here. Look at the sheer joy in his oh so kind face.

Hi my name is Chloe and I'm addicted to Ty


----------



## Oenoke

My girls with a friend.


----------



## Jem121

Rat pack this evening


----------



## Dogloverlou

CKins said:


> He's so very handsome and fast becmoing my absolute favourite on here. Look at the sheer joy in his oh so kind face.
> 
> Hi my name is Chloe and I'm addicted to Ty


Ty would love having a fan 

Especially for you  Doing what he does best, bless him.


----------



## silvi

Dogloverlou said:


>


So sweet I want to reach through the screen and give him a kiss


----------



## icklemunch

So i got a phone call this morning as i was getting ready for work to hurry yo the front door..

My mum had taken Murphy for a quick stroll round the block and this is the result, excuse the rubbish quality i had to be quick.


----------



## Hanwombat

Just a few - warning! may contain nuts!

I have two webcams set up whilst Im at work as well


----------



## CKins

Dogloverlou said:


> Ty would love having a fan
> 
> Especially for you  Doing what he does best, bless him.





silvi said:


> So sweet I want to reach through the screen and give him a kiss


Me too. He's just such a lovely soul. :Kiss:Shamefullyembarrased:Woot


----------



## Muttly

Jem121 said:


> Rat pack this evening
> View attachment 244197


Aww, I bet they're a handful of fun and energy!


----------



## Muttly

Muttly loves feet...
Play with me Dad!!!








Not now Muttly:








I'm gonna bite your feet until you do!!!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Mesotes

The usual.


----------



## Rott lover

Mesotes said:


> The usual.


oh he is laying like a sausage he he.


----------



## Mesotes

Rott lover said:


> oh he is laying like a sausage he he.


Assuming the favourite position! This is how he spends a good portion of his day. Especially after a long walk.


----------



## Doggiedelight

Penny after her haircut today. Told the groomer to go shorter than normal but not to do her too neat. I like her to look a bit fluffy messy teddy but short of that makes sense. We went shorter than the puppy cut blade as it will be easy to bath her on our holiday with sand etc

[URL=http://s798.photobucket.com/user/jammyredstripe/media/penny/20150912_014741.jpg.html]


----------



## Parly

Sorting out the cardboard for recycling.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Lexiedhb

Hired a field at the weekend..........


----------



## Guest

Cosmo doing what he does best. Chillin.


----------



## Magyarmum

We're having to stay at home today because I have no idea what time DPD will deliver the parcel I'm expecting. And Georgina is still on restricted walking, although her limp has more or less disappeared but don't want her to over do it by taking her out for long.

So far today we've had a gentle walk round the garden ..... before









she went to her favourite lookout spot









She's now waiting for the postman to arrive









In the meantime the little black devil decided to help me change the bed








Which takes me twice as long as it should do!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Training at the field yesterday.


----------



## lullabydream

chickenfoot said:


> Cosmo doing what he does best. Chillin.


I cant see the pic, not sure if anyone else can!


----------



## Dogloverlou

lullabydream said:


> I cant see the pic, not sure if anyone else can!


No I can't either.


----------



## Tyton

Ronin with his 2nd place in the 'Pastoral group' (we used poetic license to 'guess' what group Caucasian Ovcharkas should be in (after arguing with the judge that as he wasn't a leonberger it didn't matter if she thought leonbergers should be utility rather than working!)


and our trainers wee Tempie who came along for socialisation - and spent the whole afternoon flirting with Ronin and his mate Chili (doberman) and eating her new bed!


----------



## Mrsred

Ah Russell, the torture of seeing ducks.


----------



## k4r4

Bobby not letting me take off his lead so he could steal daddy's seat after anearly night walk as I'm not well


----------



## Hanwombat

More EXCITING action on Dogcam 


























The whole gang 









Firedog Io in training


----------



## Mrsred

Aaannnd Flash after our sponsored walk yesterday. Unfortunately there are no more decent photos as I 'borrowed' my daughter foncy camera, couldn't work it out, kept putting a poo bag round it when it started to rain which caused me to knock the lens cap off, never to be found and I won't be borrowing it again


----------



## MontyMaude

Hector with his tufty trousers trotting along






Hilde






Autumn is on its way, the leaves are all beginning to turn.


----------



## VickynHolly

Wet Ted. He was not happy having to wait, I had dried Holly off already.


Hurry up!


----------



## Yourgifts Ourgifts

Quiet day in the garden..


----------



## Dogloverlou

If you look carefully you'll notice all four paws just off the ground


----------



## jamat

I wonder if I could train Alfie to sweep the floor with his tail ...save me hoovering


----------



## Amelia66

The little fluffy one.


----------



## magpie

I feel like I'm in trouble but I don't know why!!


----------



## pinklizzy

Darcy on our walk this afternoon


----------



## Burrowzig

An evening walk on a limestone crag


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

I love that photo @Burrowzig

Indie on lookout duty



Arthur in his post op t'shirt



Colt with a stick in his mouth and Indie trying to steal it as usual



and not sure who this is but s/he was watching us walk back through the woods



more signs of Autumn - my favourite time of year


----------



## Squeeze

Hello....


----------



## VickynHolly

Where has my black, white and tan dog gone, she's all black!

Ted followed her in, he normally doesn't do water

The other side was much cleaner

They both had a bath when they got in, Holly just stood in the bath like an abused animal, Ted put up a fight and actually got out once.

Let me out, promise i'll be good, well for the rest of the day at least


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> Where has my black, white and tan dog gone, she's all black!
> 
> Ted followed her in, he normally doesn't do water
> 
> The other side was much cleaner
> 
> They both had a bath when they got in, Holly just stood in the bath like an abused animal, Ted put up a fight and actually got out once.
> 
> Let me out, promise i'll be good, well for the rest of the day at least


 Look at the state of Holly!

Love Ted, he's one of my fave PF pooches. He just makes me smile everytime I see him


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


>


Absolutely awesome pics.I love me some Thai pics


----------



## StormyThai

Rott lover said:


> Absolutely awesome pics.I love me some Thai pics


We aim to please


----------



## Rott lover

Thai is officially added to my favorites lol just dont ask how many others are in there.


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## quagga

Meerkat :Beaver


----------



## BlueJay

These little doofs, holding paws for film time


----------



## Hanwombat

Grumpy face waiting for her walk this morning


----------



## SamS23

It's been Dolly's first week of walks this week, we started on Monday with it taking 40 minutes to walk to the shop 5 minutes away to her running up hills today with my Auntie's dogs  It's been a lovely day.


----------



## k4r4

Bobby is there somewhere sleeping lol after a nice long night walk


----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


>


That b&w shot is my new fave Thai pic!! Love it!


----------



## Hanwombat

Lying upstairs in bed and I spy a Bigby on webcam!


----------



## Dogloverlou

The boys


----------



## Mesotes

You have a couple of handsome, happy lads there!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Mesotes said:


> You have a couple of handsome, happy lads there!


Thank you


----------



## Mrsred

We loves the beach.


----------



## SingingWhippet

A whippet on a hay bale:


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim hasn't been "speaking" to my friend Erika for the past month, all because whilst I was holding him she snipped a bunch of cleavers out of his beard, which in his mind was unforgivable. How dare she! Anyway after weeks of ignoring her, he finally unbent, acknowledged her presence and allowed her to pet him. But he refused to accept a treat from her, and didn't follow her to the gate when she left, so she's not quite back to being his favouritist person in the world yet!


----------



## Mesotes

SingingWhippet said:


> A whippet on a hay bale:


I have never really been partial to wippets, but looking at the photos of your dogs has changed my opinion. They have the sweetest of looks, and the most expressive of faces.


----------



## Mesotes

Mrsred said:


> View attachment 245457
> 
> We loves the beach.


Seeing all these beach photos has convinced me to take Oscar to the beach. The problem is we live in Colorado! However, we do have a reservoir with a beach close by so I am definitely going to take this week.


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_0323 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Mesotes

Enjoying a spot of lunch (day old beef rib that he just dug up, yum :Hungry)


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Rott lover

Mesotes said:


> Seeing all these beach photos has convinced me to take Oscar to the beach. The problem is we live in Colorado! However, we do have a reservoir with a beach close by so I am definitely going to take this week.


we need lots of photos(well ,i do any way)its been a long time since i had a mastiff.


----------



## Rott lover

Nonnie said:


> IMG_0323 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


@Nonnie oh my he is getting big!!!!!!!


----------



## Rott lover

Had a complete melt down this weekend.It has been a while and it took me about 3 hours to put my self back together again.All over getting rid of olivers water bowl.I just couldnt do it.I emptied it and just put it back where it was.


----------



## Jem121




----------



## Mesotes

Jem121 said:


> View attachment 245616


Beautiful bunch.


----------



## Mesotes

Rott lover said:


> we need lots of photos(well ,i do any way)its been a long time since i had a mastiff.


I will try, I only have my iphone though.


----------



## jamat

Alfie was not best pleased with the wet weather this morning this is him after nice and dry in his new jacket apart from his head and tail


----------



## Nonnie

Rott lover said:


> @Nonnie oh my he is getting big!!!!!!!


I measured him. Sort of.

His back only comes to just below my knee cap, and i have pretty short legs. I tried to use the tape measure but he acted like i was attempting to murder him.


----------



## k4r4

My day has been nice sun is out getting washings done and now I'm being snuggled to death.


----------



## Nonnie

Rainy walk this morning - only managed to take 20 pics!
IMG_0395 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0401 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0407 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0409 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0410 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou

Can't believe how big he's got @Nonnie!


----------



## Muttly

Muttly looks like he has had an electric shock for some reason lol


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## BrackenFlight

Been working on my doggy photography, so here's a nice artsy one. This is my boy on the beach earlier.


----------



## Muttly

BrackenFlight said:


> Been working on my doggy photography, so here's a nice artsy one. This is my boy on the beach earlier.


Love that, very artistic.


----------



## BrackenFlight

Thank you!


----------



## Magyarmum

We've just got back from a "sniffing" expedition along the cart track and field at the back of my land

Which way shall we go?









If we walk long enough we'll be in Slovakia









Can you eat sunflower leaves?








I like this rut in the track better than one you're walking in!









That's an interesting sniff you've found Georgie!









Marching home ... left.. right...left ..


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_0546 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0656 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_0734 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Rott lover

Nonnie said:


> IMG_0546 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_0656 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
> IMG_0734 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Ned is just to cute for his own good


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Labrador Laura

Yesterdays walk -

2015-09-24_10-50-39 by laura , on Flickr

2015-09-24_10-51-01 by laura , on Flickr

Agility dog getting abit to c#cky with his jumps .... 
2015-09-24_10-51-50 by laura, on Flickr

2015-09-24_10-52-03 by laura, on Flickr

He didn't make it !! I do have the next picture but it looks painful ... but he was fine and acted like he was meant to do it !

He cleared this one 
2015-09-24_10-52-30 by laura, on Flickr

not very good pics as taken on my phone but havn't posted in awhile so thought I would share them.


----------



## Mrsred

Sleepy Shadow face


----------



## Muttly

Aww love the close up nose pic Mrs Red 

@Labrador Laura They are brilliant action pics, your boxer looks soo happy bless him.


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby this evening


----------



## Squeeze

Waggy tail...


----------



## Labrador Laura

@Muttly - Thank you 
He is very happy bless him.


----------



## icklemunch

A few from this morning's walk...





















And taken just now whilst i'm trying to upload his pics...he wants his tea


----------



## Nonnie

Im sure these two work as a little team...

IMG_1562 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_1565 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_1566 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

And Ned doing to his best impression of a 'pure' breed..

IMG_1627 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Yay, gravity!

IMG_1630 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

IMG_1658 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Dogloverlou

Such sun worshippers!


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_2379 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_2406 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_2458 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## icklemunch

Sorry its the wrong way!!From this morning's walk! We LOVE Autumn


----------



## VickynHolly

Forgot about these. From the dog show me, Ted and my nephew Ryan went to. Was only going to watch but Ryan wanted to enter.
Ted taking a nap while we wait

Finally its time for the young handler class

Walking around the ring

3rd place. Some much older girls won first and second, they did very well with much bigger dogs.

Ryan with the rosette. He kept it and would not put it down for days!

Ted, not as excited as Ryan


----------



## VickynHolly

And not forgetting Holly, out for a walk. This one is much more recent
Dog on top of something


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_2602 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_2707 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## magpie

Harley trying to entice Benji to come and play with him


----------



## StormyThai

I'm da king of da tree stump!


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_2989 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3000 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3067 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3075 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_3078 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Arthur fly catching



Indie sheep watching


----------



## MontyMaude

Yesterday at the beach, Hector who has never liked walking on damp grass and will go out of his way to avoid puddles charged straight into the stream on the beach and had a massive case of the Zoomies :Woot










Doing his finest high stepping strut










Hilde charged in after him but wasn't quite so keen.










But then she decided to dig as she loves digging.


----------



## magpie

Benji would like to be excused from activities today on account of him feeling a little bit tired, and it being a bit cold and foggy outside, and it also looks like it might rain, and you don't really expect me to get out of this snuggly, warm bed do you, really???


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

pulling her usual funny faces



Arthur pulls some odd ones too - this was his first run off lead in 4 weeks since his operation


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Nikita22xx

It's a hard life being a basset! 

My Bessie Basset knackered after her big walk tonight xx


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Parly




----------



## Parly

My daughter and Springer Spaniel Cass stopping to strike a pose in the pouring rain.


----------



## Muttly

Our woody walk yesterday, my phone is pants for action shots  so we got a silly face 








A 'come here for a pic boy' um pic:








A 'Found a muddy puddle to drink did you boy' pic??


----------



## Mrsred

Not one from today, but I was looking at old pics I have on my phone as I have no memory left on it and really need to delete some and found this one of Flash. 
How cute is he?!


----------



## Muttly

@Mrsred Aww he is so cute! Looks like he's laughing!


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## jamat

Alfie was a naughty boy yesterday afternoon, he decided the corner of the skirting board would be a fantastic chew toy.

He had to have a time out in his cage .....meet prisoner 112


----------



## Nikita22xx

We've had a long walk today and now we are going to have a cuddle and a selfie! Xx


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## BlueJay

New bed day


----------



## Guest

A hot walk with my friend and her dog, then lunch.



And a new collar! (She needed another purple one to go with her purple harness and it was on sale. Not as well made as TillyMint or Rocky&Bud though)


----------



## Muttly

"Ah comfy here, I might just stay"
He was playing, then just decided to chill


----------



## Alexandrite

It's a bit chilly!










Happy half birthday to my girls.


----------



## Muttly

Alexandrite said:


> It's a bit chilly!
> 
> View attachment 247405
> 
> 
> Happy half birthday to my girls.


Half birthday?

They are sweeties!


----------



## Alexandrite

They're six months old today lol


----------



## BlueJay

This is how most "pose nicely, Hiccup!" photos turn out....


----------



## Muttly

Haha!! Bless Hiccup! Got a good one in the 2nd pic though


----------



## lullabydream

Spay day today for Eevee, so the normal food routine out the window. Stan is missing is partner in crime!

But every pic I take he seems to be smiling!


----------



## jamat

in the words of the little girl from Despicable Me ...."he's so fluffy I could die ...."


----------



## Muttly

Awww!!! You have insanely cute dogs @lullabydream and @jamat


----------



## jamat

Muttly said:


> Awww!!! You have insanely cute dogs @lullabydream and @jamat


Well there's plenty of room up here on the cuteness shelf for a certain someone called Muttly to


----------



## Muttly

jamat said:


> Well there's plenty of room up here on the cuteness shelf for a certain someone called Muttly to


What me? 








(I just love this pic)


----------



## jamat

Muttly said:


> What me?
> View attachment 247510
> 
> (I just love this pic)


Now that is cute for the sake of being cute. If he was being measured for cuteness on a cuteness chart he'd have broken it by now


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not a snapshot from today, but from last week on our holiday.


----------



## silvi

Dogloverlou said:


> Not a snapshot from today, but from last week on our holiday.


Awwwww


----------



## magpie

Some happy Friday faces


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## ladyisla

First proper beach adventure at Caswell Bay yesterday!


----------



## magpie

Pretty sure that's my cushion...



And pretty sure I'm not getting it back either!


----------



## Jackie99

Modelling his new collar and a picture of the sky as we played in the garden

edited cannot add pics sadly


----------



## Muttly

I know I chewed my ball, but I can see you hiding it Mum, give it!!!!!


----------



## Nikita22xx

Anyone else enjoying the autumn sunshine walks? 
Bessie is!


----------



## jamat

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 247776
> 
> View attachment 247777
> 
> First proper beach adventure at Caswell Bay yesterday!


That last photo is so atmospheric


----------



## BlueJay

Rory was a little weasel his last walk today.... but at least he can gets his toofers out for the camera
Plz to ignore my stoopid hooman face, is not as good as his!!










"Who... me?"


----------



## silvi

The weather is definitely getting colder now. 
Sophie is sprouting her winter coat all over the place and not really in the right order


----------



## VickynHolly

I can hear my toy



That's better, I was far to hot, needed a nice muddy puddle to cool down in


----------



## Burrowzig

I know it's meant to be only 1 photo, but as so many other people are putting up more than 1, I will too!
This is from our walk yesterday evening.
Flossie and Fly chasing on the beach


Flossie, Kite, Fly


Ziggy playing


----------



## StormyThai

We got a new bed...


----------



## westie~ma

The rest of my day was filled with doing errands, hectic and not successful as in the things I needed the shops didn't have grrrrrrr.

The part of my day involving walking here with Mont was lovely.


----------



## silvi

It's here somewhere.....









Thank goodness I found it!
I love my kong 








(excuse that bit of carpet, lol!)

But can we go out now....please???


----------



## Aahlly

Lola (chihuahua) wanted to lie in a little patch of sun on the kitchen floor. I don't like them lying straight on hard flooring so I put her bed there so she could enjoy the sunshine in comfort. When I turned round again they'd all piled in...


----------



## Muttly

Piled in on top of her by the looks of it! Poor love :Hilarious
Such a cute piccy!


----------



## westie~ma

Today we found a new walk










The path was Monty-sized










Gorgeous day, pleasure to be out in it.


----------



## silvi

westie~ma said:


> Today we found a new walk
> 
> View attachment 248061
> 
> 
> The path was Monty-sized
> 
> View attachment 248062
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day, pleasure to be out in it.


Gorgeous photos too


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Today we found a new walk
> 
> View attachment 248061
> 
> 
> The path was Monty-sized
> 
> View attachment 248062
> 
> 
> Gorgeous day, pleasure to be out in it.


Gorgeous boy and view


----------



## new westie owner

Wee drive to Fort Willam yesterday my oh and son with Bobby


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Wee drive to Fort Willam yesterday my oh and son with Bobby


Love seeing photos of your boys xx
Mont has the same lead as your Bobby :Smug


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Love seeing photos of your boys xx
> Mont has the same lead as your Bobby :Smug


Thankyou  couldn't resist collar and lead set


----------



## Lauren5159

We had a mini photoshoot in the garage... Skip jumped in to an old armchair and I grabbed the camera 

Here's his best 'abused' face


----------



## new westie owner

Was beautiful day  after long walk Bobby got his chicken nuggets from macdonalds


----------



## new westie owner

Lauren5159 said:


> We had a mini photoshoot in the garage... Skip jumped in to an old armchair and I grabbed the camera
> 
> Here's his best 'abused' face


He is so cute


----------



## Dimwit

Lovely sunset on our walk yesterday evening. This is dimwit's favourite walk but will be the last time we go there during the week until Spring when it gets lighter again...


----------



## Chrisheathcote

Being as she's under house curfew at the moment, she's feeling a little sorry for herself

Luna October 15, 2015 7489_-Edit.jpg by Chris Heathcote, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## westie~ma

I've removed the throws from the sofas to run them through the washer, Mont has taken himself off to his bed shoved in the corner for a sulk.


----------



## foxiesummer

Today, tomorrow and every other day.


----------



## westie~ma

foxiesummer said:


> Today, tomorrow and every other day.
> View attachment 248158


Where can I get one of those signs?


----------



## Lexiedhb

We is fully ready for halloween thanks to Rocky and Bud.......
Garden supervision









Then when it gets a bit chilly- blankie snuggles


----------



## foxiesummer

westie~ma said:


> Where can I get one of those signs?


Try here
http://www.pawspetboutique.com/agenda-for-the-day-wooden-hand-painted-signs/


----------



## Canine K9

So it isn`t a photo and it certainly isn`t from today but it made me smile  He still loooves snow.


----------



## magpie

Anybody want a kiss??


----------



## silvi

You have my ball and I want it now!


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## Mrsred

Our first jaunt back to what used to be 'our' field since it's been all jazzed up. The plaque really tickled me!


----------



## BrackenFlight

First proper walkies after wearing the cone of shame for two weeks. Sweeny Todd realizing that we are at the park, and then absolutely ecstatic to be back to swimming and playing fetch!


----------



## westie~ma

By the river








Rolling








Bushy Park


----------



## Dogloverlou

Besties!


----------



## VickynHolly

Walkies behind the caravan park. One of my favourite walks.


----------



## sharloid




----------



## lullabydream

sharloid said:


>


There seems to be an extra dog....and its not a husky. Do we get an explanation?


----------



## sharloid

lullabydream said:


> There seems to be an extra dog....and its not a husky. Do we get an explanation?


That's Milo the Pug. We got him Saturday evening and are looking after him until the pug rescue can find him a forever home.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

sharloid said:


> That's Milo the Pug. We got him Saturday evening and are looking after him until the pug rescue can find him a forever home.


I still can't get over that he fits in that harness


----------



## Nettles

No chance of us loosing Pheebs in the dark now


----------



## Canine K9

Finally my phone camera has been repaired. Not great photos, but a walk in the forest today 







Going home now


----------



## dogkrazy

This morning we drove around three hours in total to meet for a dog walk, Amber, Zara & Wilson loved playing with Holly & Beamish (lab x collies)


----------



## Rott lover

dogkrazy said:


> This morning we drove around three hours in total to meet for a dog walk, Amber, Zara & Wilson loved playing with Holly & Beamish (lab x collies)


I think i see my favorite type of doggie in there he he he he


----------



## magpie

My handsome, handsome boys :Happy


----------



## Mesotes

First rain in weeks today.


----------



## Canine K9

Some today- started off in the woods and ended up at the park!


----------



## Canine K9

Feel as though I`m turning this thread into Bailey`s snapshot of the day 

Some photos from the local country park walk today





And this mornings walk across the playing fields, which is getting darker each day!


----------



## Muttly

@Canine K9 - I think it because most people's walks are in the dark in the week, so this thread prob gets updated on Mondays, from weekend walks and that's it!
I know I haven't taken pics for a while 
I wanted to take some of our 'agility' last night, but too dark!

Bailey is very cute btw! I've been enjoying the pics!


----------



## Canine K9

Muttly said:


> @Canine K9 - I think it because most people's walks are in the dark in the week, so this thread prob gets updated on Mondays, from weekend walks and that's it!
> I know I haven't taken pics for a while
> I wanted to take some of our 'agility' last night, but too dark!
> 
> Bailey is very cute btw! I've been enjoying the pics!


Yes probably! I`m lucky I can do at least half of my afternoon walks in the light before it gets dark! Mind you, I might see less idiot people in the dark 
I didn`t post any up until now since April, so I guess I`m just catching up 
Thank you


----------



## BlueJay

Here's some Rory action!


----------



## magpie

Benji sulking because he didn't want to go for a walk in the rain... the great big drama queen!


----------



## Mesotes

But he looks so cute in his raincoat!


----------



## magpie

Mesotes said:


> But he looks so cute in his raincoat!


I think so too :Happy But you can practically see his face fall when the coat comes out, he knows that the coat means it's raining!


----------



## StormyThai

So we get back from this evenings stroll and I decide to sit down next to his bed to take my shoes off...apparently I'm not allowed to move now!


----------



## Hanwombat

Just a few recent ones


----------



## Nicky10

This is how he gets people to cuddle, just sort of flops beside them or on them


----------



## Dogloverlou

A sequence of shots today, so I apologize beforehand :Shy

Out of sight stay whilst I took Missy & Ty back to the car.









And send away training.























































Good boy!


----------



## Aahlly

The park was so lovely this morning. I really do love fall!


----------



## samuelsmiles

We were up nice and early for a walk on the moors and along the canal towpaths this morning. So nice sometimes to have this all to ourselves.


----------



## Mesotes

samuelsmiles said:


> View attachment 249338
> 
> 
> We were up nice and early for a walk on the moors and along the canal towpaths this morning. So nice sometimes to have this all to ourselves.


Wow, stunning picture.


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## ladyisla

Showing off her new reflective poppy!


----------



## Muttly

I love you Mum...


----------



## Muttly

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 249529
> 
> 
> Showing off her new reflective poppy!


Oh I love her poppy!


----------



## Rott lover

Our collection of Rott stuffies


----------



## Mesotes

Rott lover said:


> View attachment 249547
> 
> 
> Our collection of Rott stuffies


That's quite a collection.


----------



## Rott lover

Mesotes said:


> That's quite a collection.


It took a long time to get them all too.We only go after the realistic looking ones and of course the realistic ones cost plenty of money.


----------



## Rott lover

Olivers little shrine on his 2nd favorite place to lay surrounded by his favorite toys.The casket is a dark cherry wood.all the way in the back is his pillow and his blankie hanging on the sid.He took his pillow and blankie with him around the house.The bed is a blanket on the floor with two couch cushions and a blanket on top.The red and green toy in the back is his squeaky octo.the toy on the right is his lamb chop that he absolutely loved along with his moo chow which is up front.the green thing on the left is his dino that he had since he was brought into our house at 8 weeks 1 day old.This is where Oliver got his night night lovins every night before we went to bed.You could say night night to him at any time and he would jump up and run for his bed and be laying on it before you could get into the bedroom.


----------



## ladyisla

Muttly said:


> Oh I love her poppy!


It's pretty isn't it? The seller just gave it to us and then walked off before we could pay for it!  Next time I see a seller I will give them an extra big donation! it really does reflect really well too.


----------



## Muttly

ladyisla said:


> It's pretty isn't it? The seller just gave it to us and then walked off before we could pay for it!  Next time I see a seller I will give them an extra big donation! it really does reflect really well too.


So was it just someone in the street collecting for Rememberance? I think Muttly wants one


----------



## Muttly

Here you go @Canine K9 night walk pics 
Last night walking round the sports centre:








In this one, he was watching the runners going round the track.








He's quite hard to photo on a walk, as when I stop, he comes to me (which is great!), so most pics are like this :


----------



## Canine K9

@Muttly Aw he looks like a happy little boy  It looks a nice area to use for night time walks aswell


----------



## Burrowzig

My lot in the woods


----------



## Muttly

Canine K9 said:


> @Muttly Aw he looks like a happy little boy  It looks a nice area to use for night time walks aswell


He loves his walks, bless him.
Yeah it's pretty good, there is a big field to run around and then these green bits around the tracks and courts etc all floodlit


----------



## Muttly

Burrowzig said:


> My lot in the woods


What a great pic of your lovely gang, I think I would print it and put in on the fireplace


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash demonstrating his 'on' command perfectly.


----------



## ladyisla

Muttly said:


> So was it just someone in the street collecting for Rememberance? I think Muttly wants one


Yep! I think he should have one!


----------



## CKins

Dogloverlou said:


> Besties!


Oh my days, too cute! They looks so adorable together :Kiss


----------



## jamat

think I broke the muppet on our walk last night. He was so tired by the end he crawled into his bed and slept there until I went to bed and he came up and curled up at the bottom of the bed between my OH and me


----------



## new westie owner

He had been. Staring at me for about 10 mins


----------



## Nettles

Fast asleep in their "bunk beds"


----------



## jamat

Nettles said:


> Fast asleep in their "bunk beds"
> 
> View attachment 249775


My cat sleeps like that on top of the rabbit cage. My rabbit and cat get on really well by the way


----------



## Nettles

jamat said:


> My cat sleeps like that on top of the rabbit cage. My rabbit and cat get on really well by the way


He tries to get up on top of our budgie cage too.. although he's def not doing it to make friends with them lol


----------



## Dogloverlou

Sweetheart x


----------



## jamat

Dogloverlou said:


> Sweetheart x


Getting ready for Christmas already ?


----------



## Dogloverlou

jamat said:


> Getting ready for Christmas already ?


Lol, yes, his Xmas snowman made an early appearance but is now in the wash ready for actual Christmas time


----------



## Magyarmum

My son has been staying with me for the past two weeks. It's the first time the dogs have met him and I had to laugh at their individual reactions to him. Ever gracious Georgina greeted him with a wag of her tail and a lick on his hand, then dismissed him as a person of no consequence and spent most of her time ignoring him. Gwylim however decided he was a highly suspicious character and needed to be kept under strict surveillance. Every morning when my son got up the little black devil barked at him but when he had a snooze on the sofa Gwylim would creep up to him to have a closer inspection of this strange being who'd invaded his household. As a result when we dropped my son off at the station the poor little chap was totally exhausted by being on duty 24/7 and he climbed onto my lap in the driver's seat of the car and promptly fell asleep and I had to wake him before I could drive off!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Muttly

Wow! Great action shot Bluejay!


----------



## StormyThai

Play?


----------



## Muttly

Aww bless him!
Wow tomorrow we actually get a walk in daylight


----------



## Burrowzig

Today by the sea. Ziggy had already done an hour (enough for her at 14) so just took the other 3 on the second walk.


----------



## Canine K9

Walkies in the park


----------



## LinznMilly

Any interpretations welcome...


----------



## LinznMilly

Duplicate. Deleted.


----------



## lullabydream

LinznMilly said:


> Any interpretations welcome...
> View attachment 250101


Mmm what needed hoovering up from a Milly fun fest?

or is that oh no hoover monster is about, which happens in my house, lets dive on the settee!

Its a tough one!


----------



## LinznMilly

lullabydream said:


> Mmm what needed hoovering up from a Milly fun fest?
> 
> or is that oh no hoover monster is about, which happens in my house, lets dive on the settee!
> 
> Its a tough one!


She was actually behaving herself, but what she was doing when I took that pic, I have no idea! That's where I keep the hoover when I'm not using it. If it was on, she wouldn't be in the same room as it (and that actually means she'd hide in the bedroom, not counter-surf in the kitchen).

The fun fest happened this evening...


----------



## Aahlly

Happy to be back on the beach!


----------



## BillyPops

We did a Wag-It Games workshop a couple of weeks ago and the photo's from day 1 came through yesterday. Billy was really good at the heel work session, so focused and chilled. Popsie came with us on day 2 for the scent work sessions but the photo's haven't come through yet. Billy seems to be a bit of a poser!


----------



## StormyThai

Some may not understand why this picture has me full of pride right now...
8 months ago Thai would have sooner ripped that off leash dog (that came to say hello AGAIN today...it's getting close to me grabbing the number off the tag to give to the dog warden so they can explain!) a new hole, than sit posing for a pic with his full attention on me 

This means the world to me!


----------



## jamat

Have to keep Alfie on lead this evening fog a bit thick


----------



## steveshanks

We found a new walk, about a mile or more along the beach then back along a track near the river bank.......Steve


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## paddyjulie

Visited hobbit land today


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Muttly

Well done @StormyThai he's coming on great isn't he 

Just a random one from yesterday:


----------



## Mrsred

The day we forget to bring a towel in the car to the beach, Russell decides to have a paddle. 








And then Flash and Shadow perform a perfect recall, without brakes and right into my legs!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Sarah1983




----------



## Zaros

*Never a drool. Always cool!*


----------



## westie~ma

Mont helped me picking up the leaves









He's in there ... somewhere


----------



## Muttly

Zaros said:


> *Never a drool. Always cool!*


Aww Hello, beautiful boy!!


----------



## Zaros

Muttly said:


> Aww Hello, beautiful boy!!


He needs a brush. But first of all we are destined to have a bit of a 'bust up' and once I have him in a more...submissive position he's for it!


----------



## Lavinia

Cheering me up on a rubbish day


----------



## StormyThai

Lest we forget.









mmm fish sticks..


----------



## Dogloverlou

More stay training.


----------



## StormyThai

Mud?
What mud mum?


----------



## Magyarmum

The morning after a Schnauzer "night before" !


----------



## MontyMaude

Hide loving the Autumn.


----------



## Jem121

It's raining outside. So we're all having a chilled morning


----------



## ladyisla

Waiting for Downton on Sunday night!


----------



## magpie

Benji sprawled across my lap as I brush him!


----------



## Tyton

Ronin ready to go down to the local War Memorial with OH later


And learning to 'Make love not war' as his playfighting was redirected to kissing his brother not chomping his face off!


----------



## westie~ma

Good sniffs









Quick glance back to check on me


----------



## SingingWhippet

Fitz's crate is in very high demand when he's not in it:


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## magpie

Waiting for my dinner...



Still waiting... *sigh*


----------



## Lexiedhb

Weather is pants, so we are having a duvet day........


----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## StormyThai

It's a bit windy out here mum...


----------



## Magyarmum

Someone (who shall be nameless) is sleeping in MY chair!


----------



## Oenoke




----------



## lullabydream

2:30am....How can she sleep like this?


----------



## Muttly

Ears:








He likes to play tug with a tennis ball


----------



## BlueJay

Should a blizzard or zombie apocalypse befall us some time in the near future and we be trapped indoors, I'd like to think we'll be okay for a while.
#Roryforscale


----------



## Muttly

Wow! I bet that doesn't last 6 (mostly big) dogs as long as we may think though!
Rory looking lovely


----------



## BlueJay

Muttly said:


> Wow! I bet that doesn't last 6 (mostly big) dogs as long as we may think though!
> Rory looking lovely


They share 1 - 2 tins a day (with dry food and raw bits) so should last the next 3 - 4 months... which isn't _tooooooo _bad really


----------



## westie~ma

BlueJay said:


> Should a blizzard or zombie apocalypse befall us some time in the near future and we be trapped indoors, I'd like to think we'll be okay for a while.
> #Roryforscale
> 
> View attachment 251682


Nothing wrong with a bit of prep :Bookworm


----------



## Nicki85

This afternoon and the squirrels were not playing the game Rusty wanted to play.... this dog does make me laugh!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm hungry! Is my dinner ready?










Me too!







]


----------



## Moobli

Zak keeping a watchful eye on Griffin


----------



## StormyThai

Comfy Thai?


----------



## magpie




----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Comfy Thai?
> View attachment 251702


He looks very comfy


----------



## S.crane

why are you watching TV and not playing with me mum ? 







This was just after a walk


----------



## westie~ma

S.crane said:


> why are you watching TV and not playing with me mum ?
> View attachment 251710
> This was just after a walk


Someone needs a longer walk lol


----------



## StormyThai

Paws up Thai


----------



## Muttly

S.crane said:


> why are you watching TV and not playing with me mum ?
> View attachment 251710
> This was just after a walk


Oh what a lovely pic!! He? She? is gorgeous!


----------



## Muttly

StormyThai said:


> Paws up Thai
> View attachment 251804


That's a lovely pose Thai


----------



## BlueJay

Samwise is training to become a ferocious attack banana


----------



## jamat

lol


----------



## Aahlly

Freezing walk this morning so coats went on! It's suddenly looking super wintery out . . .


----------



## new westie owner

Had morning at groomers and got new coat for all this horrible weather


----------



## Brannybear

My sister had Graham for the day, I got inundated with pictures like these. He's growing like a weed and I don't like it one bit.


----------



## S.crane

So wet out today I came home with One wet,muddy and happy Loki. He does love rolling in the mud.


----------



## Muttly

S.crane said:


> So wet out today I came home with One wet,muddy and happy Loki. He does love rolling in the mud.
> View attachment 252007


Aww, love his face, he looks like he's had a great time!


----------



## Moobli

Had a fun, happy day today, Twas gorgeous weather.


----------



## westie~ma

It rained yesterday so didn't get to go far. Today we made up for it and stretched our legs in Bushy Park.


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Had morning at groomers and got new coat for all this horrible weather


What size coat is your Bobby in?


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> What size coat is your Bobby in?


14 in length that one groomer measured him for me  his other ones are smaller but this one should keep him dry


----------



## pinklizzy

Can't figure out how to rotate the photo  but we had time for a (very rare!) lunchtime walk today!


----------



## BlueJay

LOOK AT MY NEW SCOOTER
LOOOOOK AT IT!!!!


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Lavinia

From our short break away (there's a few sorry!)


----------



## Dogloverlou

Bottle play this afternoon.










Found something!


----------



## Moobli

Very cold and wintry showers here today.


----------



## Jp kp

My new pup!


----------



## Labrador Laura

Derwentwater at Keswick, Lakes.
Me, OH and the dogs are away for the weekend for alittle us time whilst the little man stays with grandma. Missing him like crazy , and its my first ever night away from him ! But have really enjoyed my day nice to go off track on a walk.


----------



## StormyThai

Paws up Thai


Incoming!!


----------



## magpie

When he's dry he's like a gorgeous, fluffy, cuddly teddy bear :Happy But when he's wet & mucky...


----------



## Magyarmum

I do wish the paparazzi would leave me alone! A girl needs her beauty sleep!


----------



## Dogloverlou

magpie said:


> When he's dry he's like a gorgeous, fluffy, cuddly teddy bear :Happy But when he's wet & mucky...


He's still extra cute!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Scruffy pig


----------



## rona

Sorry there's two. I think he enjoyed his trip out today 
IMG_5766 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_5807 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Little P

Evening beach walkies with my best boy...


----------



## Little P

...and the stinky bitch


----------



## westie~ma

rona said:


> Sorry there's two. I think he enjoyed his trip out today
> IMG_5766 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_5807 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


Love it xx


----------



## westie~ma

magpie said:


> When he's dry he's like a gorgeous, fluffy, cuddly teddy bear :Happy But when he's wet & mucky...


Still has a certain something ... he's just lush!


----------



## westie~ma

We had a rough night, was invited out by friends and while out Mont got into the bin *sigh*

Needless to say he ate our scraps and was ill for the rest of the night. I then had to drive home (3.5 hours) on very little sleep. 

We walked Bushy Park before leaving (and packing) but wasn't in correct mood to take pics. Plus there were deer about so he wasn't offlead. 

To the lurcher's owner that we "met" via her dog .., more lessons are required, yours was the only out of control one that we met today. Good luck with training, you need far more than you anticipate, dog is lovely, you on the other hand need more work.


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## magpie

Dogloverlou said:


> He's still extra cute!!





westie~ma said:


> Still has a certain something ... he's just lush!


More cuddle-able when dry though


----------



## westie~ma

magpie said:


> More cuddle-able when dry though


We get cuddles through towels lol
I've a white dog but not precious about keeping him clean. Much prefer him to enjoy.


----------



## jamat

Early morning walk yesterday was fantastic cold, crisp and sunny. Alfie met up with Ellie and they had a fantastic time together


----------



## new westie owner

Having a lazy morning after our trip out yesterday


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Having a lazy morning after our trip out yesterday


He's so cute all cwtched up under his blankie, bless him.

Lovely views. Did you take the camper?


----------



## Muttly

magpie said:


> When he's dry he's like a gorgeous, fluffy, cuddly teddy bear :Happy But when he's wet & mucky...


I think a wet mucky dog is even cuter!!!


----------



## Muttly

We were cold this weekend! Good job a I bought a new blanket for the sofa. Muttly must have had a cold nose, he kept burrying his head in it!


----------



## Burrowzig

From the other day
[/URL


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> He's so cute all cwtched up under his blankie, bless him.
> 
> Lovely views. Did you take the camper?


It was lovely day cold but lovely  he loves a blanket  no just the car


----------



## new westie owner

Burrowzig said:


> From the other day
> [/URL


Beautiful


----------



## new westie owner

Muttly said:


> We were cold this weekend! Good job a I bought a new blanket for the sofa. Muttly must have had a cold nose, he kept burrying his head in it!
> View attachment 252414


Lol that's way my Bobby sleeps likes his head covered


----------



## ladyisla

We had a dramarama this morning when a pesky burr got stuck to her chin and she wouldn't move OR let me get it off! :Shy


----------



## Magyarmum

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 252427
> 
> We had a dramarama this morning when a pesky burr got stuck to her chin and she wouldn't move OR let me get it off! :Shy


Bless her! Gwylim does something similar when he's got a twig or a leaf caught in the fur of his legs. He'll suddenly stop in his tracks and stand there like a statue, but try to remove whatever it is and he'll struggle like mad!


----------



## jamat

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 252427
> 
> We had a dramarama this morning when a pesky burr got stuck to her chin and she wouldn't move OR let me get it off! :Shy


Poor little girl  Alfie is the same its like someone has chopped his leg off when he gets one stuck.


----------



## new westie owner

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 252427
> 
> We had a dramarama this morning when a pesky burr got stuck to her chin and she wouldn't move OR let me get it off! :Shy


Aww bless she is cute


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 252427
> 
> We had a dramarama this morning when a pesky burr got stuck to her chin and she wouldn't move OR let me get it off! :Shy


Mont just stops in his tracks too but he will "let me do it" once I tell him this. Stands giving me the eye as if to say "do it gently then" lol


----------



## StormyThai

Not a dog...but, bottoms up!


----------



## ladyisla

Aww, it's funny how they all do slightly different things. Even if I try and help really gently she whinges and struggles away. They do get well and truly stuck, such a pain. A lot of treats came out to encourage her to walk back to the car and then I still couldn't get the bloody thing off so she had a shower! 

She will also lie down like that when she doesn't want to go home yet or you're trying to go a different way and she doesn't approve  a couple of times people have said to me "who is taking who for a walk?"


----------



## Labrador Laura

From yesterday on our last walk before heading home from our weekend at the Lakes.


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Not a dog...but, bottoms up!
> View attachment 252453


I would like to see Thai do that lol


----------



## Rott lover

Labrador Laura said:


> From yesterday on our last walk before heading home from our weekend at the Lakes.
> View attachment 252493
> View attachment 252495
> 
> View attachment 252490
> 
> View attachment 252491


Absolutely stunning pictures.Oh and the scenery is nice too.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Labrador Laura said:


> From yesterday on our last walk before heading home from our weekend at the Lakes.
> View attachment 252493
> View attachment 252495
> 
> View attachment 252490
> 
> View attachment 252491


Really beautiful! Which part of the Lakes are you staying at?


----------



## Labrador Laura

Dogloverlou said:


> Really beautiful! Which part of the Lakes are you staying at?


We stayed at Keswick , Thirlmere. 
Was really beautiful , was nice to take the OH and show him the Lakes. He isn't a walker so I couldn't explore like I would normally but I managed to keep him walking for 2hours at Derwent Water which he enjoyed. Sadly the weather didn't help and he did try walking in trainers at first even after warning him...
He walked back to the car for his wellies within 5mins


----------



## jamat

I think I broke Alfie. After his walk last night I went to take my shoes and coat off and when I went back into the living room I found this


----------



## Muttly

jamat said:


> I think I broke Alfie. After his walk last night I went to take my shoes and coat off and when I went back into the living room I found this
> 
> View attachment 252615


Oh love him, still with harness on lol.
He's a lovely fluff monster!


----------



## jamat

Muttly said:


> Oh love him, still with harness on lol.
> He's a lovely fluff monster!


Lovely fluffy stinky monster to tell the truth. I sat down next to him just as he broke wind


----------



## Muttly

jamat said:


> Lovely fluffy stinky monster to tell the truth. I sat down next to him just as he broke wind


:Hilarious


----------



## westie~ma

Monty does Movember


----------



## Mrsred

Son off school today with a cold. What a lovely way to spend the day!


----------



## westie~ma

Nearly 5 miles no incline, its a pretty walk but I'm missing my hilly walks.


----------



## Muttly

Where are you @westie~ma ?


----------



## jamat

Muttly said:


> Where are you @westie~ma ?


I believe its Hampton Court Palace not that far from where I live


----------



## Muttly

jamat said:


> I believe its Hampton Court Palace not that far from where I live


Thanks, it looks like a lovely walk.


----------



## westie~ma

Muttly said:


> Where are you @westie~ma ?





jamat said:


> I believe its Hampton Court Palace not that far from where I live


That's correct :Shamefullyembarrased

We started at Kingston bridge, along the river, nipped into the Palace grounds on the way past. Then cut through Bushy Park to get home.










We're going home tonight back to Wales, hubby got tomorrow off, its been a very busy few weeks so it'd be nice to chill.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy giving me those eyes.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Jp kp said:


> My new pup!


One picture and no info or more pictures ! 
Breaking the rules !
He/she is gorgeous !


----------



## S.crane

Back from an evening walk at the beach by far loki's favourite place to go.wish ide taken my camera though the phone doesn't do great night shots


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Hanwombat

tele watching


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby having early night


----------



## Muttly

"Yes, yes I'm very good at my wait now, but come on Mum there's deer poo waiting in these woods for me!"








Yes he did roll in some 5 mins later :Shifty


----------



## Muttly

new westie owner said:


> Bobby having early night


He is just sooo cute!! and love your Avatar!


----------



## jamat

Though yesterday was grey and overcast I took Alfie for a walk down to the canal behind where we live.

It was only supposed to be a gentle walk but we ended up walking all thirteen locks ....today my foot is killing me but we had a fun time

One of the locks, behind the brick wall is the old 18th century hanwell mental hospital ... we had a flat in there when we first moved to London ...says a lot about me and the wife lol










And Alfie egging his limping master on


----------



## westie~ma

Getting round this morning before the rain came in.


----------



## Mrsred

Flash snug as a bug at the beach this morning.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## westie~ma

Same walk today only we went further as no rain.

I'm hoping weather gives us a break tomorrow, fancy going somewhere different.


----------



## ladyisla

We inwestigated some woods this morning


----------



## Rosie64

just back from a walk in the rain with my granddaughter he does not like the rain hense he does not look very happy


----------



## Magyarmum

It's pouring with rain and Georgina is watching the world go by in the living room whilst










Gwylim is with me in the woodshed


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## S.crane

It doesn't fit in my mouth mum.


----------



## Mrsred

Taken last night, a rare image of Russell cosying and chilling.


----------



## StormyThai

Dis iz mine!


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Dis iz mine!
> View attachment 253622


get it Thai get it and tear that box apart.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Whatcha doing Maisie?

Watching the game and having a Bud!


----------



## Mrsred

The purdyiest girl in the world.


----------



## S.crane

i know what's in here mum







Then taking it easy after the hard work

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## Labrador Laura

DSCF5695 by laura, on Flickr


----------



## Bexx

Poppy helping wrapping presents


----------



## quagga

My nan's lovely staffy x boxer girl


----------



## Labrador Laura

CHE said:


> My nan's lovely staffy x boxer girl


Think I need to dognap her !!
She's lovely


----------



## quagga

Labrador Laura said:


> Think I need to dognap her !!
> She's lovely


She is lush! Sooo soppy as well


----------



## lullabydream

Looking for Daddy. Eevee has been doing this on and off all weekend, hes working away and she's definitely out of sorts. He'll be back tomorrow!


----------



## westie~ma

Went down the beach after lunch when rain eased off. 
















Surfers! 









We ended up watching the Osprey v Zebra game on my phone sitting having a cuppa by the beach, never watched game on a beach before lol it wasn't televised which was a shame cos it was a cracking game.


----------



## Mrsred

Sometimes I look at the dogs and think, I would flipping well love your life!


----------



## Muttly

While I was ill with a horrible, violent, sickness bug, Muttly took the chance at some luxury in my duvet..








He did put himself like this, I didn't cover him up lol


----------



## Mrsred

Big dogs like muck and slideyness, Flash, as you can see at the bottom of the picture prefers not to join in in these activities.


----------



## westie~ma

It's a hard life ....


----------



## westie~ma

Did a night walk, not intentionally, just forgot it went dark so early.

Went from this ...















To this ...








No street lights.
Its our twice a week walk that I do in the mornings so I could find my way.

Eta whilst on way back to car hubby rang me, "where are you?! What the heck you doing there, it's dark!" No sh*t Sherlock


----------



## Muttly

@westie~ma Oops!!! Good job you got a white dog!
I did that last year in the woods, it gets dark much quicker in the woods, I forgot that 

I love the shape of a Westie! Their fluffy lil round bums and their expressive faces. So cute!


----------



## westie~ma

Muttly said:


> @westie~ma Oops!!! Good job you got a white dog!
> I did that last year in the woods, it gets dark much quicker in the woods, I forgot that
> 
> I love the shape of a Westie! Their fluffy lil round bums and their expressive faces. So cute!


Most of the walk was in thicker trees so it was dark, then when we got to the more open section I realised just how dark it had gone lol

Oh yeah, he's got a cute bottom, especially like seeing him trip trapping along in front of me, always makes me smile.


----------



## lullabydream

The mutual mid morning washing session!


----------



## Muttly

lullabydream said:


> View attachment 254253
> 
> The mutual mid morning washing session!


Awww! That's a gorgeous piccy. 
Beautiful dogs you have. I bet the white one is fun in this weather, all those lovely long locks to drag in the mud  I bet your like "whatever you do, keep your tail up!" lol


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## lullabydream

Muttly said:


> Awww! That's a gorgeous piccy.
> Beautiful dogs you have. I bet the white one is fun in this weather, all those lovely long locks to drag in the mud  I bet your like "whatever you do, keep your tail up!" lol


You would be surprised, my chis are teflon coated..and Cleo the white one is still coming out of her shell at 7 year old and over 6 months old plus with us now so stick to any adult like glue on a walk...how I wish she'd come home dirty just once...
Stan my Yorkie on the other hand only has to pavement walk and he looks as hes been through a mudpit at this time of year...thank god for equafleeces!


----------



## Muttly

lullabydream said:


> You would be surprised, my chis are teflon coated..and Cleo the white one is still coming out of her shell at 7 year old and over 6 months old plus with us now so stick to any adult like glue on a walk...how I wish she'd come home dirty just once...
> Stan my Yorkie on the other hand only has to pavement walk and he looks as hes been through a mudpit at this time of year...thank god for equafleeces!


Oh love her. She's a beauty.
Careful what you wish for though, Muttly was always a one for going round all mud and water, now he just charges through it lol
But yeah, by the time we are home, the dirt has gone. It just seems to come straight off (must be the Chi in him)


----------



## Mrsred

Russell doing Russelly things. Can you see him?


----------



## S.crane

Nice walk up the beach today it was totally empty so Loki got to run up and down off lead here he is with a nice sandy nose .


----------



## Jp kp

My boy is getting bigger!


----------



## StormyThai

Iz gots mah own mince pies...deez are mines!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Love his tail in this one!


----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## jamat

a lazy sunday evening Alfie has he frozen peanut butter kong then crashes


----------



## Muttly

"Dad, you stopped stroking me!!!"


----------



## Muttly

StormyThai said:


> Iz gots mah own mince pies...deez are mines!


Why can I see your pic further up there, but not this one? Baffles me.
Ah got it, I had to click on it, to go to photobucket.
Bless him, lovely pic. I have bought those for my parents dogs!


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina keeping her mum safe from ......










the monsters who are trying to take over our village


----------



## Muttly

My current fav pic, Muttly showing off his brilliant recall yesterday


----------



## lullabydream

I just love him!


----------



## Muttly

Oh look at his face!! So cute!


----------



## Aahlly

Pictures aren't the best because the sun was setting (at 1545 ugh . . .) All three had a great time at the beach this afternoon! It's been an age since we've made it down there because my car has been sick and I think Roxy's smiling face shows how happy she was to be back. It's defo her favourite place to visit.


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


>


Those are such beautiful pics of Thai


----------



## StormyThai

Rott lover said:


> Those are such beautiful pics of Thai


Thank you 
I think I might get the top one done on canvas at some stage


----------



## Rott lover

That would be a very good pic


----------



## Muttly

Playtime!








He's so funny, he lies and waits until the hand attacks him again lol








"You ready Dad, the hand spider is going down!"








Grrrrr


----------



## StormyThai

Post morning walk snuggles


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Post morning walk snuggles


I love the two different colored glowing eyes.


----------



## Mrsred

Flash modelling his new festive collar


----------



## westie~ma

Mrsred said:


> View attachment 255760
> 
> Flash modelling his new festive collar


Very smart indeed.


----------



## westie~ma

Just so nice to be out today in some sunshine.


----------



## mJZ

Here is mine from Yesterday. The master and his dog...


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip on Eastern Beach..sunset


----------



## Burrowzig

From yesterday
Fly and Ziggy in the window of a ruined cottage in the woods


Flossie


Kite and Fly


----------



## Labrador Laura

Frank the Pug X


----------



## Dogloverlou

Wanna kiss under the mistletoe ( & Holly ), ladies?


----------



## StormyThai

Sausages?? I see no sausages!


----------



## Mrsred

Shadow having five minutes peace on my bed with one of her secret Santa toys. Now they have sampled the delights of toys up the stairs, I'm blooming well tortured.


----------



## Labrador Laura

Dogloverlou said:


> Wanna kiss under the mistletoe ( & Holly ), ladies?


Gorgeous picture ! Perfect shot of the handsome boy.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## cheekyscrip

Hanwombat said:


>


Lovely face..


----------



## Jem121

Boxing day walkies


----------



## Burrowzig

Jem121 said:


> Boxing day walkies
> View attachment 257038


The sun's shining? You can't live anywhere near here! Rain all day, rivers rising.....


----------



## Canine K9

The sun was shining today at last  Our normal walks are all flooded though  Literally knee height


----------



## mJZ




----------



## Jem121

@Burrowzig I am in Essex.
Rained a bit but was sunny most of the day


----------



## Dogloverlou

From Missy's birthday walk ( that ended so badly for her  ) a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## brendaanne3

Apollo after visiting PetSmart! Hanging out with his favorite toy Alli the Alligator .


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## Danielle Barber

Video of my Beagle, Toby  Loves a squeaky toy! He used to chew them up and eat them, luckily.. 5 years later, he now loves his toys and prefers to play with them rather than eat them! 
For other videos of Toby.. search on Youtube "TOBY Funny Beagle"


----------



## Jp kp

A bit of long line pointing...


And trying to look cute destroying the garden!!!


----------



## brendaanne3

Just hangin' out in the pine needles enjoying the brisk day!


----------



## diefenbaker

From Christmas Day...


----------



## Mrsred

Not a new photo but taken from a free app I found called superphoto. I head hour of fun assing about with pictures all evening.


----------



## Muttly

Me and my very special girl, Kayleigh


----------



## Muttly

New Year's eve was all a bit much for little Muttly, so he took himself off to the lounge for a snooze:


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina and Gwylim in the snow! 









I'z got snow on me doz!










Me too!


----------



## StormyThai

Having fun?


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Having fun?
> View attachment 258371


ugggg


----------



## Muttly

"YOU SHALL NOT PASS!!!" (imagine in Gandalf voice lol)









Ok maybe you can lol


----------



## Cedar

Rowan is very tired after a wet and windy morning helping me at the farm and having a good walk with lots of ball work.


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content








Oh! Maybe not! What's that in the garden?


----------



## Muttly

@Cedar He looks very clean and dry!!!
First pic is broken though


----------



## dogkrazy

The girls having fun exploring up the forest this morning


----------



## Cedar

Muttly said:


> @Cedar He looks very clean and dry!!!
> First pic is broken though


She had been rinsed in the shower and dried with the hairdryer by then! 
The picture looks OK on my tablet, but it did give me trouble putting it up so maybe something has gone wrong!


----------



## new westie owner

Early night for this little guy


----------



## Rott lover

new westie owner said:


> Early night for this little guy


awww so cute


----------



## new westie owner

Rott lover said:


> awww so cute


Thankyou


----------



## Rott lover

all snuggled up in the blanket and head on the pillow.


----------



## Rott lover

that reminds me of my male doby Demon i had.He would start at the bottom of the bed and put his head under the blanket and shimmy his way all the way up until his head was on the pillow.Leaving the blanket right where it was.He would do this weather i was in the bed or not.He was so stealthy about it.If i was in the bed you could hardly feel him doing it.


----------



## new westie owner

Rott lover said:


> all snuggled up in the blanket and head on the pillow.


My hubby started this as a puppy so him and my sons all do this  he has my hubby and 3 grownup sons wrapped round his little paw


----------



## new westie owner

Rott lover said:


> that reminds me of my male doby Demon i had.He would start at the bottom of the bed and put his head under the blanket and shimmy his way all the way up until his head was on the pillow.Leaving the blanket right where it was.He would do this weather i was in the bed or not.He was so stealthy about it.If i was in the bed you could hardly feel him doing it.


I had a Gsd like that for a large dog you couldn't feel him creeping in lol


----------



## Rott lover

new westie owner said:


> My hubby started this as a puppy so him and my sons all do this  he has my hubby and 3 grownup sons wrapped round his little paw


that is just so cute.


----------



## westie~ma

Watching the rugby, trying out a new spot. He knows his bed is there but he got me to reset the fleece so he could go up.


----------



## Rott lover

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 258608
> 
> Watching the rugby, trying out a new spot. He knows his bed is there but he got me to reset the fleece so he could go up.


It is a better spot to watch from lol


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 258608
> 
> Watching the rugby, trying out a new spot. He knows his bed is there but he got me to reset the fleece so he could go up.


Bless him he looks comfy


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Apollo2012

Nyx's new cleaning routine for Apollo. he isn't so keen :Hilarious


----------



## new westie owner

Paws crossed


----------



## Magyarmum

It's tipping it down with rain and Georgina's decided she isn't going anywhere!










And is now catching up on her beauty sleep


----------



## Mrsred

Just one of the many reasons my washing machine is never off and my floors are never clean.


----------



## Magyarmum

Mrsred said:


> View attachment 258707
> 
> Just one of the many reasons my washing machine is never off and my floors are never clean.


Same in my house too! I think there's more mud on the tiles inside than outside on the driveway! I'm sooo ashamed of the state of the floors, but at least at present there's only me and the dogs to see them.


----------



## ladyisla

She's wearing her I want you to sit down with me but you keep doing things and moving about and it's not on expression.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Today at Rosia. Just realised it is nearly six years since I took.him for our first ever trial walk from the rescue to Rosia..it is near to the dog pound there. 
He nearly bit me when I picked him up. Then went limp. On the walk just pulled. No sniffing no pee..
Just pulling forward away from the vet clinic. Till we came to Rosia . I sat on that little wall and he accepted invitation to my lap. That moment he became our dog.


----------



## westie~ma

After much searching finally found a step for Mont to get up onto the sofa.

Only thing is I bought it while in our London flat so tomorrow need to load it up to lug it home.

It's a nice one though, light enough for me to carry up and downstairs, want him to use it to get on the bed, yet big enough that he feels happy to use it.

I've noticed that he's hesitant to jump onto the sofa and bed, my new sofas are higher than the old ones and I think that's knocked his confidence a bit when it comes to the bed. He's good mind cos he'll wait for me yo lift him on.


----------



## Muttly

Cedar said:


> She had been rinsed in the shower and dried with the hairdryer by then!
> The picture looks OK on my tablet, but it did give me trouble putting it up so maybe something has gone wrong!


I can see it now, very snoozy dog, aww.


----------



## mJZ

Two from yesterday...


----------



## rona

IMG_6277 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## S.crane

More fuss please .......


----------



## westie~ma

Blue skies this afternoon, what a tonic!!!










He lags behind and comes running but when he sees me waiting for him stops for a sniff *sigh*










Over other side of valley heading back to the car. Walking back spotted that there been slippage ekk! What with the sink hole appearing in the next village, all this rain isn't flooding but its having other effects.










Same again tomorrow please, cold I can wrap up against the rain is just grim.


----------



## Magyarmum

Today we woke up this!










Not that it bothered Gwylim and Georgina!



















Gwylim in his "snow boots"!










Which he insisted taking off himself in the middle of my duvet!


----------



## Hanwombat

Bigby says he is sitting


----------



## StormyThai

Comfy are we Thai?


----------



## Muttly

Just some poses I like


----------



## magpie

A frosty morning!


----------



## StormyThai

Wow @Muttly Muttly really does have a chunky chest, he is adorable.


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Wow @Muttly Muttly really does have a chunky chest, he is adorable.


Cant you tell the Muttly knows the camera is rolling so he is puffing up his chest lol.


----------



## Muttly

StormyThai said:


> Wow @Muttly Muttly really does have a chunky chest, he is adorable.


Well, I keep looking at that pic thinking wtf? Because he doesn't look like he has in real life, I'm very confused by it 
Here's the one just before, he seems to be standing with his legs further apart than normal lol.


----------



## Gemmaa

I'm giving serious consideration to becoming a fair weather walker :Shifty


----------



## StormyThai

Obviously puffing himself up for the ladies


----------



## Muttly

StormyThai said:


> Obviously puffing himself up for the ladies


I never saw what he was looking at so quite possibly a pretty girly dog! :Wideyed (I was too busy taking pics, cos thought he looked cute lol)


----------



## ladyisla

Yesterday morning!


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 259629
> 
> Yesterday morning!


OMG!! Gorgeously cute alert


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs




----------



## LoopyL

A beautiful morning walk
A slightly frosty start gave way to a beautiful pink & gold sunrise with lacy veils of mist in a few valleys & more shrouding Dartmoor in the east & the north Cornish coastal area. A kestrel was hovering above the east side of the Hill & my little robin appeared on cue for his breakfast of kabanos sausage. The hounds enjoyed the clear skies & bounded about happily when not rootling in the grass for interesting smells & the possibility of mice & we barely saw a soul on the entire walk so all was quiet apart from birdsong. Returning home I took a wander in the garden after putting food out for the birds & found the first few snowdrop flowers poking their little heads above the grass & a jonquil in flower!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## ladyisla

westie~ma said:


> OMG!! Gorgeously cute alert


:Happy thanks! She had a dirty face (as usual) because she was digging through the snow to get to the grass roots!


----------



## Gemma Bailey

Bruno looking dapper in his hoodie!


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


>


ohhhh whos the oh so cute doggie


----------



## Aahlly

Ghost: all weather puppy. Although . . . not really a puppy anymore, he turned one year old on Thursday, where does the time go? He's still very bouncy and playful and puppyish and I actually hope he stays this way, he's hilarious! I was a little nervous about adding a third dog in but now I can't imagine not having him. Aside from his initial poorly hip he's been nothing but fun and is always happy, a joy to own!


----------



## jon.bda

Out for a hike in the woods earlier on today.


----------



## Muttly

Found a field full of rabbit holes. Muttly spent the whole time nose to floor, following the scent.


----------



## StormyThai

Got back from my walk last night, sat on the bed and then this happened...he had actually pinned me to the bed LOL


----------



## Muttly

Awww, there's a boy who loves his Mum @StormyThai Very sweet pics


----------



## Rott lover

That is so cute @StormyThai


----------



## S.crane

The park was more like a giant lake today not that Loki minds.









At home after a rinse and dry to get all the mud off I just cannot resist showing off his cute little face


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Muttly

What you looking at out there Mum?








I was taking a pic of the Double Rainbow


----------



## Labrador Laura

Zab clearly had fun on his morning walk !


----------



## Muttly

:Hilarious Aww love him!! Zab's face!!


----------



## Zaros

A tad on the chilly side but you would never think so with these two.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Honeys mum

Honey trotting behind as usual.


----------



## McKayz86

At my Mum's playing with Barney. But I can't get the picture the right way up.


----------



## McKayz86

That's better. He's the right way up now.


----------



## Jp kp




----------



## Muttly

"Bored Mum"








Did you say "Walkies?"








I love his listening face


----------



## jamat

Alfie met some new friends yesterday and had a great old time playing chase.... apologies for the fuzzy pictures he's just too fast


----------



## S.crane

Loki's favourite place .


----------



## jamat

S.crane said:


> Loki's favourite place .
> View attachment 261252
> View attachment 261254
> View attachment 261259


is that one of those giant cherry boot laces he's found ...i loved eating them as a kid but never had one that long 

looks like Loki's having a great time though


----------



## S.crane

i wouldn't mind a cherry lace that big I used to love them as a kid .
Its apiece of plaited rope.


----------



## Cedar

Muddy, but happy dog!


----------



## new westie owner

Tired out birthday boy on Sunday


----------



## Squeeze

Hi...!


----------



## ladyisla

Oh, did the post come Heidi? Or did you think this was actually a pizza?


----------



## magpie

Harley likes this spot because he can see the street from here. It's his nosey neighbour lookout post


----------



## westie~ma

Not our normal Wednesday walk, drizzling and grey but the cascades are still gorgeous. Mont was sniffing under the tree on my right.

We walk down along the right then power walk up the path alongside cascades, grab a breather at the top lol


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 261383
> 
> Not our normal Wednesday walk, drizzling and grey but the cascades are still gorgeous. Mont was sniffing under the tree on my right.
> 
> We walk down along the right then power walk up the path alongside cascades, grab a breather at the top lol


Where is that?


----------



## Muttly

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 261328
> 
> 
> Oh, did the post come Heidi? Or did you think this was actually a pizza?


:Hilarious Muttly always does this to the Pizza menus too!!


----------



## Muttly

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 261383
> 
> Not our normal Wednesday walk, drizzling and grey but the cascades are still gorgeous. Mont was sniffing under the tree on my right.
> 
> We walk down along the right then power walk up the path alongside cascades, grab a breather at the top lol


What a lovely walking place!


----------



## westie~ma

Muttly said:


> What a lovely walking place!


Consider myself very lucky to have such a variety of walks close by to us. This is our winter walk place before I go to tennis cos Mont doesn't get too dirty. I love the walk up the cascades.

Have done this walk with all my dogs. Lost a lot of trees further up due to disease, its starting to rejunenate now but all those trees used to shield us from the worst of the weather.


----------



## westie~ma

jamat said:


> Where is that?


http://www.gnollestatecountrypark.co.uk/


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## jon.bda

#1 son is never alone in his double bed even if his other half hasn't spent the night, lol!!!


----------



## R55Chewie

Pretty average day


----------



## ladyisla

We're dog sitting at the moment for some friends. Here's Maisie this morning...










and Madam of course...


----------



## jamat

Alfie had a lazy Sunday after his walk and run with his friends :


----------



## Muttly

"Oooh I just looove me big chew!!!"
Love the way he gets so into chewing on his big chew


----------



## Jem121

alfie Stan and holly out for a run this morning


----------



## StormyThai

I'm the king of the pillocks....wait!
I'm the king of the hillocks, I meant the hillocks!!


----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## Rott lover

Labrador Laura said:


> View attachment 261882
> View attachment 261883
> View attachment 261884


such a cutie.......


----------



## Rott lover

Labrador Laura said:


> View attachment 261882
> View attachment 261883
> View attachment 261884


Looks like a queen of the rock


----------



## Labrador Laura

Rott lover said:


> Looks like a queen of the rock


Thank you 

'King' of the rock


----------



## Rott lover

Labrador Laura said:


> Thank you
> 
> 'King' of the rock


Oops...I tried to tell but didnt see anything..King of the rock he is then


----------



## jon.bda

Kiyo trying to be a lapdog with #1 son this morning when he was gaming...


----------



## Magyarmum

If you think I'm going out in the rain .........










I'll watch from the living room window instead!


----------



## Magyarmum

Mum says it's cold outside and I gotta wear a hat!


----------



## westie~ma

This made me chuckle ...


----------



## jon.bda

Kiyo got his pic in one of the local papers, really wish it was higher res but hey...Shelley even let it slide they spelt her surname wrong!


----------



## Jem121

Holly, Alfie & Stan out for a run this morning. 10 minutes before the heavens opened up!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## magpie

Always so serious


----------



## Tyton

Sharks and dreams; A Sleepy Saturday


----------



## jon.bda

Tyton said:


> Sharks and dreams; A Sleepy Saturday


Love it, Kiyo was never far away from his Pink Panther or a Cow & Gate cow toy as a pup...sadly now he insists on dragging his flippin' bounzer everywhere with him when he's tired!


----------



## Magyarmum

A rather muddy Georgina showing off her new Julius K9 Harness which she tells me she's very pleased with!


----------



## kathryn773

View attachment 262422


last night


----------



## kathryn773

this morning
whilst the dogs away.........


----------



## rona

IMG_6661 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

These fields will be houses by the end of the year


----------



## kathryn773

rona said:


> IMG_6661 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> These fields will be houses by the end of the year





rona said:


> IMG_6661 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> These fields will be houses by the end of the year


liked because the photo is so meaningful.


----------



## silvi

rona said:


> IMG_6661 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


Happy Valentines Day Alfie


----------



## Nettles

Giving my new wellies a whirl at the beach


















Action shot









Would have been a lovely picture if I remembered to move my stupid finger out of the way


----------



## westie~ma

Went on the underground today to meet up with friends from Wales who now live up here. Walked on Hampstead Heath, never been before. Glorious weather to blow the cobwebs away.

Had to carry Mont on the escalators didn't want to risk it.


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 262549
> 
> Went on the underground today to meet up with friends from Wales who now live up here. Walked on Hampstead Heath, never been before. Glorious weather to blow the cobwebs away.
> 
> Had to carry Mont on the escalators didn't want to risk it.


Have to do similar with wife on escalators


----------



## westie~ma

Bushy Park this afternoon. We've had two back to back days of sunshine/blue skies, a big consideration if we do eventually move up here.


----------



## Rott lover

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 262615
> 
> Bushy Park this afternoon. We've had two back to back days of sunshine/blue skies, a big consideration if we do eventually move up here.


I wish i could see some sunshine.It is still snowing cold and no sun in so long i think i forgot what it looks like.Over the weekend the high was 5 degrees F and wind chill of 22 degrees below zero F


----------



## westie~ma

Rott lover said:


> I wish i could see some sunshine.It is still snowing cold and no sun in so long i think i forgot what it looks like.Over the weekend the high was 5 degrees F and wind chill of 22 degrees below zero F


Just for you then ...










We saw a chinook flying over.

It's more nippy than cold cold with us but the constant rain we've had in Wales has been totally depressing, if I'd not come up here between November and January I'd have been very low.


----------



## BlueJay

Gwen the troll.
From the day Frodo got stuck under the bridge and firemen had to come rescue him...


----------



## Rott lover

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 262662
> 
> 
> Gwen the troll.
> From the day Frodo got stuck under the bridge and firemen had to come rescue him...
> 
> View attachment 262663


That had to be so scary for you


----------



## VickynHolly

Walkies

























Teds turn for a walk


----------



## diefenbaker

Convicts attempting to escape by walking up the stream... puhlease.


----------



## Cedar

Rowan had a good time with a fallen tree trunk and a ball today!


----------



## SingingWhippet

One year, and a lot of hard work, post my realisation that not only had I let the whippets' nails get too long but I'd also sensitised them to the clippers I'm proud to say their feet are now looking like this:










Slightly random, I know, but I'm really chuffed and OH is sick of me constantly raving about how fabulous their feet look :Hilarious


----------



## ladyisla

This morning!


----------



## diefenbaker

One of these footprints is Dief's. Can you guess which ?


----------



## Magyarmum

It's bucketing down with rain in Schnau-Pei land!

The evil schnevil didn't want to get his new coat wet!









So only had a potter along the porch to inspect mums collection of empty milk cartons!










Before climbing on the sofa to sleep.










In the meantime Miss Pei Face went for a walk with my neighbour and arrived back sopping wet, Mum now has 3 soggy bath towels to dry. Madam then spent the next hour moaning, groaning, huffing and puffing, annoyed with me because I wouldn't go out with her to stand and watch the world go by! When her whinging didn't work she then

stole my slipper and dumped it in the driveway.










and shredded paper!










Mum finally resorted to using her secret weapon which is guaranteed to shut up whinging Pei! A cheese and tomato toasty ... works like a charm!


----------



## diefenbaker

You're welcome to try if you think you will fare any better


----------



## JenKyzer

Magyarmum said:


> shredded paper!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mum finally resorted to using her secret weapon which is guaranteed to shut up whinging Pei! A cheese and tomato toasty ... works like a charm!


Her look is actually saying.. ''I can smell it, you've got my attention now so nothing to see here''  love her!! Now get back to polishing her jewels, slacker!


----------



## Magyarmum

JenSteWillow said:


> Her look is actually saying.. ''I can smell it, you've got my attention now so nothing to see here''  love her!! Now get back to polishing her jewels, slacker!


That Pei of mine is like the Princess and the Pea. Everything in Georgina's life has to be "just so", if not she'll complain bitterly.and generally be a pain in the butt. I think most of it stems from when her eyesight was poor and she had to rely on me to guide her round and show her where everything was in the house and garden and it's now become a habit. Take her out of her home environment and she's a completely different dog, self assured and confident.

I shall now return to the scullery to polish the royal silver!


----------



## Honeys mum

honey on her favourite walk today








walking in a puddle


----------



## samuelsmiles

A perfect frosty morning for a walk around the woods as the sun rose. Maggie is always content to pose as I muck about trying to get the camera settings right.


----------



## magpie

There appears to be a lump in my bed...



I'm not getting up!


----------



## SingingWhippet

samuelsmiles said:


> A perfect frosty morning for a walk around the woods as the sun rose. Maggie is always content to pose as I muck about trying to get the camera settings right.
> View attachment 262833


That is a _lovely_ photo!!


----------



## Baskervillle

I don't know if there is a way to 'tag' Nettle, so to speak, but since I'm new I don't have enough posts to use private messages yet.

Anyway, Nettle, I took the liberty of photoshooping your finger out of the photo! I thought it really was a lovely photo and god knows I have done the same dozens upon dozens of times. I hope I'm allowed to post this here!











Nettles said:


> Action shot
> View attachment 262506
> 
> 
> Would have been a lovely picture if I remembered to move my stupid finger out of the way
> View attachment 262507


----------



## Nettles

Baskervillle said:


> I don't know if there is a way to 'tag' Nettle, so to speak, but since I'm new I don't have enough posts to use private messages yet.
> 
> Anyway, Nettle, I took the liberty of photoshooping your finger out of the photo! I thought it really was a lovely photo and god knows I have done the same dozens upon dozens of times. I hope I'm allowed to post this here!
> View attachment 262844


Wow! Thank you so SO much for this! :Kiss That is such a sweet thing to do! I'm really grateful for this. I'll be getting it put on a canvas now for my dining room  Thanks again @Baskervillle xo


----------



## westie~ma

Lovely in Richmond Park yesterday, we came home late last night so have had a lazy day today. Back in Wales and its raining.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash's new collar. So unique. I love it! Perfect for all those sporty types


----------



## Honeys mum

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash's new collar. So unique. I love it! Perfect for all those sporty types


Love the new collar, looks very smart.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Honeys mum said:


> Love the new collar, looks very smart.


Thank you


----------



## Magyarmum

Dogloverlou said:


> Cash's new collar. So unique. I love it! Perfect for all those sporty types


I'm dead jealous! I've been searching for turquoise collars for my two to match their new harnesses. The only ones I could find were, too small, too large or too expensive In the end I bought them black ones which looks smart on Georgina with her being cream but does nothing for the little black devil!.


----------



## Hanwombat




----------



## kathryn773

dad, at his sisters 95th birthday party


----------



## StormyThai

Thai showing off yet another new harness....


----------



## VickynHolly

Yum!


----------



## Jem121

"THROW THE BAALLLLL"


----------



## westie~ma

Heading to the bacon buttie shop after his walk.


----------



## Magyarmum

Well, we were supposed to be doing some recall training, but it didn't work out quite right because silly old mum decided to take the treat bucket instead of hiding treats in her pocket! As a result mum had two four leggeds who stuck to her side like glue which makes recall training a pretty useless exercise!

You're not supposed to help yourself young man!









We're here, we're here and now deserve a treat!










Do I get a treat for kissing big sister?


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## kathryn773

im sure he is smiling! (back home after kennels)


----------



## magpie




----------



## S.crane

Loki watching the swans on a nice afternoon walk.


----------



## kare

My retriever was forced to sleep on a tiny tiny pillow









Because the whole sofa alone is just not soft enough


----------



## shadowmare

Almost 3 years old!


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

StormyThai said:


> Thai showing off yet another new harness....
> View attachment 262987


I like that - what make is it please?


----------



## SingingWhippet

Almost five months ago the word "amputation" was mentioned by the vet, today he's finally back out and about (albeit on lead but with all legs intact!!) with the other Dweebs:










:Happy :Happy :Happy :Happy


----------



## Baskervillle

rottiepointerhouse said:


> I like that - what make is it please?


(And can I be annoying and ask where his lovely space-y looking collar is from?!)


----------



## ladyisla

Doing a spot of spotting when the Flying Scotsman (which according to Heidi _should _be called Flying Scotsdog) was on its test run to London the other day.


----------



## samuelsmiles

Another lovely bright morning for Maggie to sit very patiently in front of a sunrise. I'm yet to capture Percy in a similar pose - he prefers to do other more 'important stuff.'


----------



## new westie owner

Mum put camera away please


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey on her favourite walk yesterday


----------



## westie~ma

Got home from our walk, slightly muddy paws, hubby put him straight out in the garden ?!? I look out to see him rolling on the lawn, liking that Ma cut the grass Mont?


----------



## magpie




----------



## Jem121

on the sea wall this morning


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey near the canal








The swans on the canal


----------



## icarepet

Finally got one, been wanting this harness for Ellie. Managed to grab one when I was in Belgium for a visit. Went for a quick run with her wearing this harness I can tell its definitely worth it, good quality and looks good too.


----------



## StormyThai

Derp!


----------



## magpie

Someone was deeply unimpressed with the white stuff falling from the sky...


----------



## Rott lover

magpie said:


> Someone was deeply unimpressed with the white stuff falling from the sky...


not the only one


----------



## westie~ma

Neath River on one side and Tennant Canal on the other.


----------



## Jp kp

Managed to get the little one out on his own today


----------



## lullabydream

Can I send apologises to all people posted on this thread from January onwards.

I have just caught up on this thread from there, and enjoyed every single picture as always, but completely forgot to press the like button. Completely immersed in ahhhing, and smiling and laughing at the capers of the pet forums dogs.

It was so good to see the usual suspects, ones that I have not seen before and those that rarely show themselves taking centre stage.

Thank you all!

I have liked those on the final pages, when my brain got in to gear!


----------



## jon.bda

A knackered Kiyo after he 'helped' put the shopping away!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Lazy Maisie!


----------



## ZiggyB

Hmm, seems a dead leaf was stolen out of my plant pot and chewed up all over the carpet...could have been worse, could have still been attached to the plant! Mischievious pup


----------



## Nettles

Pheebs trying out her new portable doggy shower  (excuse the weeds :Shy)


----------



## ZiggyB

ZiggyB said:


> Hmm, seems a dead leaf was stolen out of my plant pot and chewed up all over the carpet...could have been worse, could have still been attached to the plant! Mischievious pup


Spoke too soon, doh! :Muted


----------



## cheekyscrip

Scrip crying because got scared to either swim or climb the rocks...sorry it is a bit find Wally kind of photo..OH used my phone...


----------



## Magyarmum

Our first day back at training this year and what does it do but tip it down with rain!

The little black devil investigating a pile of sand









Which resulted in getting a leaf caught in his beard!









Watching his hopeless big sister doing agility! Georgina you're supposed to weave in and out of the poles, not walk straight past them!









No photo's of HRH Princess Pei Face ... I'm ashamed of her! Agility is boring, boring, boring dontcha ya know? Jumping over hurdles is so unladylike and makes my tiara wobble and those tunnels ruin my hairdo! Definitely not a sport for a girl of noble birth, like me! But I've got news for her ... next week her devious mum and trainer are starting her on tracking, in the hope she'll enjoy it more than lolling around in the royal palace, giving orders to her minions!


----------



## S.crane

I didn't try to chew mums Fitbit ,ide never do such a thing,see look at my butter wouldn't melt face


----------



## rona

Sorry a little collection 
IMG_7122 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7123 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7124 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_7125 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Rott lover

rona said:


> Sorry a little collection
> IMG_7122 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7123 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7124 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr
> 
> IMG_7125 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


never be sorry


----------



## jon.bda

Today Kiyo got to see his Aunty Stacey again, first time since he was about 12 weeks old iirc. Not sure who had the most fun!


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey







walking round the quarry.


----------



## Cedar

Please can you hurry up and hide my ball in the new straw so that I can find it?


----------



## lullabydream

For gawd sake Mum, Doctor said go for a nap.....and take me NOW


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Jp kp

Just chillin.....



And waiting for tonight's gundogs on crufts!


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> View attachment 264403
> 
> View attachment 264404


the more and more i see Thai the more and more i fall in love with him.You are lucky i live so far away.


----------



## magpie

Why are my dogs making me feel like I owe them money or something??


----------



## Pugloverxo

Please just let me chew my stick no more photos :Snaphappy
I know I'm biased but look at those puppy eyes :Kiss


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash showing off his new collar that I adore! and his tug from Julius K9


----------



## lullabydream

Eevee has a fetish about bats..so absolutely thrilled I went to Ikea today..


----------



## BlueJay

Banana selfie


----------



## Nettles

There's clingy.. and then there's REALLY CLINGY 


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## rottiepointerhouse

Tidying up the forest



She can do non silly faces (just about)


----------



## Muttly

Just a cute one


----------



## Zaros

Spring is in the air.

Zara&Oscar enjoying the early Spring sunshine, even though poor little Oz knows the dreaded summer is soon to follow.


----------



## Dogloverlou

"Walk done, I'm happy"


----------



## cheekyscrip

Playing with marble run and eating cat treats....yummy...should not be wasted on cats!


----------



## westie~ma

Everything is back to normal, Ma always comes back.


----------



## magpie

Practicing a bit of down-stay... because they can be reasonably good when they want to be


----------



## S.crane

Loki enjoyed pottering about in the sunshine today


----------



## Nettles

Poor Phoebe was shivering in the car after splashing about in the sea so I took pity on her and gave her my coat 








She also had her dressing gown on, a blanket over her and had been dried off with a towel before getting in the car so of course she was toasty warm by the time we got home.
I had bare arms so was freezing and now have a coat that smells of wet beachy dog :Wtf


----------



## Magyarmum

Yesterday the weather was really warm and Georgina and Gwylim were happy to potter around the garden enjoying the sunshine










Imagine our surprise this morning when we opened the front door to find this! The two G's took one look and promptly went back to bed!


----------



## Muttly

Beautiful! I've lost all hope of snow in the UK this Winter


----------



## lullabydream

Muttly said:


> Beautiful! I've lost all hope of snow in the UK this Winter


So have I, and I have only seen a measly flurry..and I am rather peculiar and love snow!
I heard about a week ago it was going to be a white Easter, got all excited, now its changed to a glorious Easter!!!!


----------



## Jem121

Holly Alfie and Stan on their favourite woodland







walk


----------



## Magyarmum

Muttly said:


> Beautiful! I've lost all hope of snow in the UK this Winter


It turned to rain a few hours later and by late afternoon all the snow had disappeared!


----------



## Burrowzig

Floss and Fly


Down to the beach


finished off with a cracking sunset.


----------



## Cedar

@Burrowzig 
What fabulous photos! You could have a beautiful canvas made from the top one!


----------



## Rott lover

Magyarmum said:


> It turned to rain a few hours later and by late afternoon all the snow had disappeared!


After a couple of weeks now with decent weather and a few days into the 60 degree F almost all the snow has finally melted and it it getting nice again.....Yaaaaaaaaaay


----------



## StormyThai

Lap dog anyone?


----------



## ladyisla

Hanging out in her new Equafleece yesterday!


----------



## Muttly

A cuddly, fluffy, scruffy bundle


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Muttly

Aww Spring Thai! Lovely clean teeth your lad has.


----------



## cheekyscrip

double nap time..


----------



## Baskervillle

I have been stalking this thread for oh so long. And now the day has come! (well, it came last week, but I digress) and I have my own dog! So majestic, so gorgeous, so-









Er.. Let's try again shall we?










I think my dog is broken. Is there a way to send him back to the manufacturer? Think he has.. a few screws loose 

Bonus: TEEF


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey walking along the sea front









Following my OH









Honey in the bungalow where we stayed, resting after her long walk.


----------



## diefenbaker

BrrrrrrExit


----------



## Zaros

diefenbaker said:


> BrrrrrrExit


Bloody 'ell! And they said sea levels would only rise by a foot.


----------



## StormyThai

We have just got back from a 2 mile run...I think someone is done!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy










Maisie


----------



## Magyarmum

We've just got back from training. As time was a bit limited we did some basic obedience with both the dogs as I need them to be better coordinated when we're out walking together.

Only managed to get some long shots of HRH working with our trainer who Georgina absolutely adores!



















HRH deciding she's had enough training for the day and wants to go home! Very upset because I wouldn't let her out of the gate!









She decided to stay and watch ickle bruvver having his turn!









And one taken the other day of the evil schnevil inspecting what is going to be part of his dinner!


----------



## westie~ma

Caswell Beach, overcast but dry ... Mont off exploring.


----------



## rona

Picnic today. A bit of bread roll stuck in the teeth 
IMG_7591 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Cedar

I didn't do anything! Honest! 
OH caught Rowan with her paws up on the kitchen work surface having a look to see if she could find anything. She saw him looking at her and he said "Rowan, what are you doing?" She ran into the family room and looked out at him from under a throw. We did laugh!


----------



## Jp kp

Up to no good as usual!!


----------



## kimthecat

Behind you! 
This little yorkie's garden backs onto the park , he seems a bit shy!


----------



## marasmum

The hooligan let loose on a quiet part of the fell.....no sheepys, no moo's and no tourists  Bliss


----------



## Honeys mum

Back home now, on one of our usual walks









Honey being nosey


----------



## Magyarmum

Monday's always a "duvet" day in this household to give mum a chance to recuperate from Sunday's early start and the 3 hour round drive getting to and from training. A few photos of us mooching round the garden doing some half hearted training!

Mum, Iz such a goooood girl, youz didn't even have to ask me to sit ... I dided it alz byz mizelv an now I needz a twreet!










Izz looking at ya!










Luvz ya mum!


----------



## new westie owner

Where's Sunday papers mum


----------



## StormyThai

Oh hai!


----------



## Baskervillle

Patiently awaiting the arrival of his raw2go order!


----------



## diefenbaker

Bedtime...


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Where's Sunday papers mum


Too cute xxx


----------



## jon.bda

Not so much doggy related but I was out washing my bikes in the back garden earlier on and saw a bit of something sticking out of the ground. We've had work done about the place recently so I thought I'd better put it in the bin before Kiyo saw it...think it was stuck in a bit deeper than what I thought!!!


----------



## Baskervillle

Just keep swimmin', just keep swimmin'










No more pictures!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Honeys mum

Honey on her favourite walk again today


----------



## magpie

Me and my cuddle monster


----------



## Baskervillle

Form an orderly queue to boop/and or kiss the snoot!


----------



## Magyarmum

After their morning walk my helpers and I had a tidy up of the small enclosed garden which they aren't normally allowed in because it's kept exclusively for Sashi cats use!

I'll keep lookout in case Sashi appears!









Why's Sashi's bowl upside down?










I think it needs a good wash!










Which is more difficult than I imagined!










In the meantime I'll go and say hello to my friends the irises!










Mum, the windows need cleaning!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Lazy Sunday's Maisie...


----------



## diefenbaker

There is life on Mars....


----------



## rona

IMG_8082 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr

IMG_8076 by Jenny Clifford, on Flickr


----------



## Tyton

Enjoying some Spring Sunshine


----------



## Burrowzig

from yesterday. Ziggy wasn't there as she'd already done enough walking earlier and she doesn't like this part of the coast. Strange creature.


----------



## cheekyscrip

Today in Sierra Cristallina near Casares. Fantastic walks...Scrip so happy...very good hiker and climber...


----------



## lullabydream

cheekyscrip said:


> Today in Sierra Cristallina near Casares. Fantastic walks...Scrip so happy...very good hiker and climber...
> View attachment 265949
> View attachment 265950


Why do you never share more photos on walks...those photos are stunning, including one gorgeous dog!


----------



## Baskervillle

OHH... NOOOO.. IT'S DUCKOCALYPSE!!! RUN FOR YOUR LIVESSS!!! THEY'RE HERE FOR OUR FLESH


----------



## cheekyscrip

lullabydream said:


> Why do you never share more photos on walks...those photos are stunning, including one gorgeous dog!


But some photos have no dog in them!!!


----------



## diefenbaker

WTF.... The Onken froze...


----------



## Muttly

Thanks to Muttly, I've earned the nickname 'The Dog Sniffer' 
He rolled...








Yup, that's a stinker!!!
So he had to go in the edge of the lake...








Which he wasn't impressed with, bless him..:Shifty


----------



## quagga

Post-scentwork practice 

He's a bloody nightmare when he's searching, it's like trying to keep up with a tornado!!! Need to work on slowing him down, but it's only cos he really really really loves it 

Also took a lot of self-control for him to lie down nicely with him favourite meeces right in front of his schnozz, bless!


----------



## jamat

Honest he's down to one cigarette a day


----------



## westie~ma

From our weekend away ...










Cwtched on my lap with our fleecey blanket over us both but mainly him.


----------



## Burrowzig

Today between the showers


----------



## StormyThai

2 mile run = one kippered dog!


----------



## S.crane

Nice day at Loki's favourite spot though it was very windy x


----------



## Honeys mum

Walking up the Lane near us, making the most of the sunny intervals.Still to wet in the field and Nature Reserve where we usually go.


----------



## Muttly

So you're doing that...








Then ill do this...








We going now?








Nope..Grrr deeper I go....Hey Mum I think I can get in this hole now!


----------



## Dogloverlou

This made me laugh :Hilarious The broken arm and stuck lip look


----------



## magpie

Sunny afternoon walk


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Feed us please!


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey relaxing after her walk this morning. This is what i think of my bed mum.!!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Send away to the fallen tree.


----------



## ZiggyB

A sunny afternoon on the beach☀


----------



## ZiggyB

Dogloverlou said:


> This made me laugh :Hilarious The broken arm and stuck lip look


This has made me chuckle too!


----------



## Lexiedhb

We have had an awesome day, bloody impressed with his gingerness. Saw at least 10 dogs today, and not one kick off, not one..... He made some GREAT decisions today - so turns out his " under threshold" is turning 6, had him 5 years last weekend, and he's finally listening lol


----------



## ladyisla

Inwestigating Dunwich Heath beach today!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Practicing!


----------



## cinnamontoast

We went to see my bil who has Milo. We had Milo for the first two weeks until my bil could take him. His birthday is the same as mine! He has grown into a very affectionate beautiful looking boy.


----------



## cinnamontoast

Lexiedhb said:


> View attachment 266611
> View attachment 266612
> We have had an awesome day, bloody impressed with his gingerness. Saw at least 10 dogs today, and not one kick off, not one..... He made some GREAT decisions today - so turns out his " under threshold" is turning 6, had him 5 years last weekend, and he's finally listening lol


Could that dog be any more ecstatic?!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Lazy Sunday evening


----------



## new westie owner

After dinner nap  so cute


----------



## Baskervillle

Hope you're planning on sharing that, dad!


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey on her favourite walk again


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Moooorning Kids!


----------



## Geolgrad

Reminding me why I get up at daft o'clock to run the pups
Tired Pups = Happy Pups (an I dont feel as guilty when I leave for work)
Nyx 








Hera


----------



## ladyisla

But I don't want to go home, I like it here!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Beautiful boys on their walk yesterday evening.


----------



## magpie

Ears flapping majestically as he runs...


----------



## icklemunch

Poser!


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina's not happy with me!

It's 24C today and the evil schnevil and I are trying to give the car a good wash whilst she's lying in the only piece of shade in the garden!










Come on Georgina, move your butt, Mum and I have got work to do!










Maybe if we ignore her she'll go away?


----------



## Muttly

@Magyarmum It's 24C??? Didn't you say it was snowing last week?


----------



## Magyarmum

Muttly said:


> @Magyarmum It's 24C??? Didn't you say it was snowing last week?


Yup! 24C and not a breath of wind! Just checked the date I last took photos of the snow and it was the 15th March!


----------



## Muttly

Magyarmum said:


> Yup! 24C and not a breath of wind! Just checked the date I last took photos of the snow and it was the 15th March!


Was it?? lol seemed like last week. Still that's a pretty fast turn around! Hungary is it? I like


----------



## Rott lover

Muttly said:


> Was it?? lol seemed like last week. Still that's a pretty fast turn around! Hungary is it? I like


this last sunday it was a blizzard so bad i had to use the four wheel drive and to day it is 50 degrees F and rainy.It has been a really odd year here for snow.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Best friends forever


----------



## S.crane

ive been making dog treats today and this is the look I've been getting every time I look at him







'May I have some liver treats pleeeaaassseeeee'


----------



## Honeys mum

S.crane said:


> May I have some liver treats pleeeaaassseeeee'


Aww bless him, he's waiting patiently to sample one for you.


----------



## S.crane

He's definitely my chief food tester, he takes his job of quality control very seriously x


----------



## BlueJay

Her tail when I tell her she's a good girl :Cat


----------



## StormyThai

Dog in a tree









Ball on a rope.









And STIIIIICK!!!!!!


----------



## Oenoke

and this one she looks like she's trotting in the air.


----------



## icklemunch

A visit to the beach is never complete without an ice cream


----------



## westie~ma

Mont visiting Queen Elizabeth Olympic Park, we found a bit of a hill to climb lol


----------



## magpie

He looks so happy about the muddy puddle he's standing in!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Oh Hi Mam!


----------



## Jem121




----------



## S.crane

Nice walk down the harbour.


----------



## StormyThai

I think someone enjoyed their walk.


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim and I went off for sneaky 10 minute walk together, leaving Georgina asleep under the hedge and this is the reception we got when we came back!

What do you mean going for a walk WITHOUT ME? I know I was sleeping but that's no reason to leave me behind!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Magyarmum

I know I've got lots of toys but chewing a clod of soil sometimes makes a nice change!


----------



## ladyisla

Slurpy muddy goodness!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## magpie

Went to the beach today, took lots of photos but had to share this one!
When I saw it I laughed out loud at little doofus on the left...


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Demon dogs!


----------



## Papirats




----------



## pinklizzy




----------



## Besoeker

Max had a gallop around with another dog, a lurcher I think. They rolled around in the grass too..........dew and freshly cut grass.........









Best in full screen.......


----------



## jamat

my dog on a log..... yesterday's walk at Osterley Park


----------



## Magyarmum

Sunday evening cuddles with my boy!


----------



## Muttly

"I believe I can fly!" :Singing


----------



## kare

Sun Sea and Sand


----------



## westie~ma

Hubby has this week off so while he's home we've been out making the most of the glorious weather we're having.

Here's Mont on the front in Porthcawl.


----------



## westie~ma

Come down to Tenby to get cottage ready for the season. Mont found his comfy spot.








At the harbour
















Walking up to the lifeboat station























Stopped for a drink, St Catherines over there









Caldey Island over there


----------



## magpie

Just relaxing with a nice, cuddly toy after a long day...


----------



## Burrowzig

A glorious evening out on Jack Scout last night


----------



## Aahlly

Well hey there!


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> Come down to Tenby to get cottage ready for the season. Mont found his comfy spot.
> View attachment 268546
> 
> At the harbour
> View attachment 268547
> View attachment 268548
> 
> 
> Walking up to the lifeboat station
> View attachment 268549
> View attachment 268550
> View attachment 268551
> 
> 
> Stopped for a drink, St Catherines over there
> View attachment 268553
> 
> 
> Caldey Island over there
> View attachment 268554


 I really hate you you've made me so home sick 

Is your cottage on the harbour front ? I love that part of Tenby as a kid I spent many a day with my friends sitting on that wall eating fish and chips.....£2.50 return ticket from Pembroke dock, a pocket full of 10p for the arcade up by the station then to the beach for a swim..... if we were lucky a film at the flee pit before running back to the station to jump on the train as it left......oh those were the days


----------



## BlueJay

SAMMYBANOOOONA


----------



## westie~ma

jamat said:


> I really hate you you've made me so home sick
> 
> Is your cottage on the harbour front ? I love that part of Tenby as a kid I spent many a day with my friends sitting on that wall eating fish and chips.....£2.50 return ticket from Pembroke dock, a pocket full of 10p for the arcade up by the station then to the beach for a swim..... if we were lucky a film at the flee pit before running back to the station to jump on the train as it left......oh those were the days


Nah, we're not in the town (bit further out west) but pop in quite a few times and its always better if the sun is shining.

They've knocked down the cinema, its now a Poundland :Shifty


----------



## westie~ma

St Davids today









Can't take him anywhere


----------



## VickynHolly

PUDDLES!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> St Davids today
> View attachment 268651
> 
> 
> Can't take him anywhere
> 
> View attachment 268650


My dad taught in the secondary school in St David's for nearly 15 years before he retired my parents live in Pembroke dock


----------



## westie~ma

jamat said:


> My dad taught in the secondary school in St David's for nearly 15 years before he retired my parents live in Pembroke dock


Went around that way yesterday to get to the tip and go over the bridge. Normally we go overland to avoid the toll  They've knocked down the garage just before the roundabout 

You should visit your parents then, free holidays 

St Davids was very quiet, Mont likes The Bishops pub (dog friendly), hopefully the person whose car key we found collected it from the chemist, our good deed for the day. We did put a note on the car to say where it was.


----------



## S.crane

Your supposed to sleep in your crate not on it..... Love my silly munchkin







please excuse the ladder and mess we are redecorating


----------



## Moobli

Ben (my son's) first pet lamb .... Lambbo


----------



## marasmum

These are from Thursday. I take Casper to the groomer and he comes home all fluffy and pretty.......that is until we go for a walk and he decides to 'wait'...sigh...in the middle of a patch of mud.


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted is 3 today!
With his presents, he would not sit for photo's, best one I got








Wearing the new harness I got him







]
















I can fly!


----------



## Magyarmum

It's pouring with rain and bitterly cold outside so we've been watching TV










and making a mess!










We did have a little walk though, without getting our paws wet!


----------



## lullabydream

VickynHolly said:


> Ted is 3 today!
> With his presents, he would not sit for photo's, best one I got
> View attachment 268886
> 
> Wearing the new harness I got him
> View attachment 268887
> ]
> View attachment 268889
> 
> View attachment 268888
> 
> I can fly!
> View attachment 268890
> 
> View attachment 268891


What was the new harness? So much fluff I can't see it properly...and you know we are all harness obsessed here!


----------



## VickynHolly

lullabydream said:


> What was the new harness? So much fluff I can't see it properly...and you know we are all harness obsessed here!


Like the Puppia ones but a different make, nothing special, but they are fine for Ted, he has 4 types of these harness. This is the first one I have brought of this make and I prefer the make of the other 3, plus they are cheaper!.
Yep he is so fluffy, he needs a hair cut.


----------



## lullabydream

VickynHolly said:


> Like the Puppia ones but a different make, nothing special, but they are fine for Ted, he has 4 types of these harness. This is the first one I have brought of this make and I prefer the make of the other 3, plus they are cheaper!.
> Yep he is so fluffy, he needs a hair cut.


I have puppia for mine and a couple of cheaper ones... all fine!


----------



## S.crane

So happy I came in and they were sleeping near eachother think ginger nut might finally be accepting Loki now just have to persuade bear.


----------



## Jem121

Run over the park before the heavens opened. Now all snug watching tv


----------



## Dogloverlou

VickynHolly said:


> Ted is 3 today!
> With his presents, he would not sit for photo's, best one I got
> View attachment 268886
> 
> Wearing the new harness I got him
> View attachment 268887
> ]
> View attachment 268889
> 
> View attachment 268888
> 
> I can fly!
> View attachment 268890
> 
> View attachment 268891


Happy birthday gorgeous little man :Kiss


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## diefenbaker

I am running.. honest


----------



## BlueJay

Hiccup and me went to Manchester for the Million Paw March to support the other pods and galgos.
It pissed it down the whole time and we forgot our coats.


----------



## Dogloverlou

BlueJay said:


> Hiccup and me went to Manchester for the Million Paw March to support the other pods and galgos.
> It pissed it down the whole time and we forgot our coats.
> 
> View attachment 269802


His face :Hilarious

"Next time mum can we not just support them from the comfort of the sofa"?


----------



## Bexx

I took Poppy to her first show today to have a go at the fun classes and to try in the Scruffts heat too


----------



## jon.bda

Me and Kiyo watched the BSB from Oulton Park together today...he didn't seem to be that impressed!


----------



## kare

Our weekend.
A cycle ride one day
A walk around the harbour after breakfast the other day

We had an outstanding walk around Haldon Forest near Exeter yesterday too, but no piccies


----------



## Muttly

The drawbacks of using a Flexi and a camera at the same time


----------



## S.crane

Loki fast asleep after a good run round the park in the sun it's such a hard life.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Sunbathing


















All together.










And just because I love the shine on Cash's coat...


----------



## S.crane

Lovely sunny day today..


----------



## new westie owner

Got my eye on you mum


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## CKins

Our big dog Quinn in the sunshine (yesterday :Hungry).


----------



## westie~ma

Same park, just a new to us route. Just gorgeous with masses of bluebells.









I'll follow you then Mont :Joyful


----------



## rona




----------



## kare

Thank Crunchie its the weekend, I don't this little one has another work day in her


----------



## BlueJay

HELLO FRIENDS I ARE GWEN AND I ARE NUTS
*concentrate concentrate*


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey enjoying the sunshine today , on her favourite walk.


----------



## Honeys mum

Wild primula's we saw in the woods.


----------



## VickynHolly

We looked after Lola yesterday. Holly and Lola had fun in the sun.


----------



## PawsOnMe

a day of making new friends 







and a good day playing in the river


----------



## Aahlly

Hello!


----------



## Nonnie

Ned, with his egg, on his bed that also doubles as a trampoline.

DSC_0244 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0315 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Honeys mum

While out walking yesterday, we saw a swan with her babies on the canal. Unfortunately we were on the opposite side, so a bit far away , the reason they are not very visable.Someone else was also taking a photo, who was on the right side.


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Burrowzig

Every week through the summer, I do a butterfly transect. That's walking the same route which is divided into sections and I identify and count the numbers of each species in each section. So's not to have the dogs crashing through and scaring them all away, I put them in a stay in each clearing and walk round, then pick them up and do the same again in the next one. On main paths, they are free to run about, but on narrow paths they have to walk behind me. Here they are on Friday as I came back to them, had stayed in place perfectly (in the best bit of shade available), as they did all along the route for a total of an hour and a half. Ziggy doesn't come any more, it's too much for her.


----------



## Papirats

I nearly nicked this prop.


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Such a beautiful day


----------



## magpie

They were only playing, I swear!


----------



## Besoeker

Ours awarded himself a few medals today....


----------



## Sarah1983

A benefit to the little guy being up so damn early is we can get out and about before all the idiots on a nice day 

And this is how most of our days end up ending with a bath lol


----------



## marasmum

The sun must have got to Casper as he was an absolute star with our daughters dog  so much so we took his muzzle off!!


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

My little man


----------



## BlueJay

Ignore mess; garden is in the middle of being redone.

"PLAY!"









Spamalot being lord of the flirt pole for Rorschach













































"I done good, huh mummers?!"


----------



## StormyThai

Hands free dog walking FTW


----------



## Muttly

"My Twig!!!"


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Muttly

@PawsOnMe OMG the cuteness!!! Ears!! What breed is the little un?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Muttly said:


> @PawsOnMe OMG the cuteness!!! Ears!! What breed is the little un?


We think Jack Russel x chihuahua. Haha I know those ears are just too cute and so silky, he's coming back today so I get more puppy cuddles


----------



## Muttly

PawsOnMe said:


> We think Jack Russel x chihuahua. Haha I know those ears are just too cute and so silky, he's coming back today so I get more puppy cuddles


Aww, same as Muttly! He's so cute!!!
He's very much Jack Russell isn't he, love his chunky paws


----------



## Muttly

This pic just tickles me :Hilarious


----------



## Brannybear




----------



## bearcub

Happy girls on our walk this evening


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## S.crane

This made me laugh not sure what he's doing.


----------



## Aahlly

Just doing their fave thing - racing. Sadly, Lola always comes last


----------



## Besoeker

Actually a day or so ago......


----------



## Lexiedhb

noms in the garden


----------



## jon.bda

Managed to pick up my parcels today, guess which bounzer is Kiyo's and which one is destined for little Peppa Pot!




















And I couldn't resist getting her a wubba as well...hope she likes them


----------



## Lexiedhb

I is tired


----------



## cheekyscrip

Laziness....in his favourite spot...
But yesterday Garfield took that one..so what poor dog can do about it?
Well...he sat on the cat!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Dogloverlou

StormyThai said:


> View attachment 271659


 Thai is rocking that Cookie monster tag


----------



## rona




----------



## westie~ma

What a difference a day makes. 
Yesterday, drove to Mumbles hid in a coffee shop until rain stopped, walked round to Langland. Mont had his coat on him in case it rained it was very damp.








Today, we did Langland to Caswell, glorious weather.


----------



## Firedog

rona said:


>


Gorgeous picture rona.


----------



## S.crane

My what big teeth you have....














he was waiting for a toy .


----------



## Muttly

S.crane said:


> My what big teeth you have....
> View attachment 271924
> View attachment 271925
> he was waiting for a toy .


Ha, great pics!!! Beautifully clean teeth too


----------



## jon.bda

She is such a star...although Shelley has now got jealous and I've had to buy Kiyo a Wubba as well!


----------



## westie~ma

jon.bda said:


> She is such a star...although Shelley has now got jealous and I've had to buy Kiyo a Wubba as well!


Very sweet


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## jamat

westie~ma said:


> What a difference a day makes.
> Yesterday, drove to Mumbles hid in a coffee shop until rain stopped, walked round to Langland. Mont had his coat on him in case it rained it was very damp.
> View attachment 271880
> 
> Today, we did Langland to Caswell, glorious weather.
> View attachment 271881
> View attachment 271882


Stop posting you're making me home sick


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted had a hair cut yesterday


----------



## Dogloverlou

Ted's looking good @VickynHolly


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## VickynHolly

Dogloverlou said:


> Ted's looking good @VickynHolly


Thankyou. He was in need of a hair cut, finally found a groomer, but boy was she busy, his appointment was actually a cancellation, we phoned at the start of the month 
Same price as the last place even though he was there 3 hours!.
He looks so adorable.


----------



## Besoeker

Max contemplating which route would be best..........


----------



## Besoeker

Why, oh why, do I always have wait for those two old pharts to catch up?


----------



## Besoeker

Duplicate.........


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

Sundays are for cuddlin'


----------



## icklemunch

Beach trip


----------



## PennyTheCat

Aaaw that last photo is priceless, made me smile no end


----------



## jon.bda

Kiyo...not wanting to play in his paddling pool...


----------



## Besoeker

Max doing a back flip............


----------



## Muttly

Muttly on the lookout platform in Queenies back garden 









Someone needs to tell him to turn round


----------



## Muttly

"Mmmm Appleeee" 








"Nom nom nom"


----------



## jon.bda

Peppa pot helping Mike with his laptop woes...


----------



## Besoeker

Besoeker said:


> Why, oh why, do I always have wait for those two old pharts to catch up?


On the up side, I suppose, is that he will wait when asked to do so. I'd rather it that way than having to constrain him on a lead preventing him doing the exploring and running around that active dogs need.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Three way tug?


----------



## Besoeker

A photograph from today.










Long lens, shallow depth of field - and he obligingly poses even if 50 yards away as in this case.


----------



## Rott lover

Besoeker said:


> A photograph from today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Long lens, shallow depth of field - and he obligingly poses even if 50 yards away as in this case.


such a camera hog,At least he poses instead of Oliver always tried to hamm it up for the camera.


----------



## Besoeker

Rott lover said:


> such a camera hog,At least he poses instead of Oliver always tried to hamm it up for the camera.


Well, posing might be a bit optimistic.................
I just called his name and he looked back at me. OK. What do you want you silly old phart?

Ever so slightly more seriously, he is a big, gentle fellow that we've had for a bit over a year now from a rescue centre. All the local kids love him and he laps it up. Still a few quirks but we are working through them.


----------



## Rott lover

Besoeker said:


> Well, posing might be a bit optimistic.................
> I just called his name and he looked back at me. OK. What do you want you silly old phart?
> 
> Ever so slightly more seriously, he is a big, gentle fellow that we've had for a bit over a year now from a rescue centre. All the local kids love him and he laps it up. Still a few quirks but we are working through them.


That is great.I know with Oliver everyone loved him that even took a few seconds to meet him.Most people however just cleared the way.He was such a gentle soul and when people ignored him or ran from him it genuinely upset him.He was a people dog and to ignore him was the worst thing on earth.When he saw the camera he always pulled something.Going belly up or covering his face or whatever.


----------



## Besoeker

Rott lover said:


> That is great.I know with Oliver everyone loved him that even took a few seconds to meet him.Most people however just cleared the way.He was such a gentle soul and when people ignored him or ran from him it genuinely upset him.He was a people dog and to ignore him was the worst thing on earth.When he saw the camera he always pulled something.Going belly up or covering his face or whatever.


Yes, I meet a few of those.
"Get your dog away from me!"
Some people just don't like dogs or are afraid of them. For those of us who love dogs and, for those loving dogs, that can be hard to understand. 
But dogs seem to have an understanding of those who are hostile. Body language maybe clues them in.


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby trying to keep himself cool


----------



## S.crane

Happy Loki watching people play football in the park








Sleepy Loki when we got home


----------



## Aahlly

We were finally able to have our first hike of the season today. I do love hiking but the weather hasn't been right until now, either two hot which Roxy hates or too humid which I hate. Today was perfect. We started off small, as it's been a while, with a four and a half hour trek on just a small incline, lots of forest trails ending at the nature reserve. Lola didn't come as it's way too long of a walk for her matchstick legs!










Watching the herons on their island from the bird watching hide at the end:



















I had two very tired dogs on the ride home


----------



## Jem121




----------



## Honeys mum

Honey meeting a new friend , at my friends caravan.


----------



## Muttly

Please feed me....I do tricks...here's my paw...
Muttly and his best RSPCA face. Dunno why 








2 seconds later he was doing this:


----------



## S.crane

There's a storm going on over us at moment and I've been worrying all day it might scare Loki as he doesn't like loud bangs but nope not even slightly bothered I'm pretty proud of him.

Being his usual donut self








And so not bothered he managed to sleep


----------



## Papirats




----------



## PawsOnMe

Papirats said:


>


What a gorgeous photo


----------



## quagga

Poppy feeling much better after being very ill with haemorrhagic gastroenteritis over the weekend


----------



## Tyton

An evening beach stroll


----------



## magpie

The dog version of this >


----------



## Muttly

magpie said:


> The dog version of this >


Aww, what a gorgeous pic! Love him! Is he Benji?


----------



## jamat

Jem121 said:


> View attachment 273308


your picture reminded me of a furry version of this










They are such a cute little pack


----------



## Muttly

jamat said:


> your picture reminded me of a furry version of this
> 
> View attachment 273462
> 
> 
> They are such a cute little pack


:Hilarious I think they are the Terriers of the Dinosaur world.
Love Jems 3! So well trained!


----------



## magpie

Muttly said:


> Aww, what a gorgeous pic! Love him! Is he Benji?


Thanks 
Yep, that's Benji. Cuddle monster and professional doofus


----------



## Muttly

magpie said:


> Thanks
> Yep, that's Benji. Cuddle monster and professional doofus


Aww he looks so happy and cuddly!


----------



## magpie

Muttly said:


> Aww he looks so happy and cuddly!


We met up with an old friend the other day for a walk with her dogs. She knelt down to say hello to Benji and he was so excited to see her (as it's been a while) he clambered up her, back paws on her knees, front paws on her shoulders, for a proper full-body hug 

He's just a big baby really, wants to be fussed over and held!


----------



## Muttly

magpie said:


> We met up with an old friend the other day for a walk with her dogs. She knelt down to say hello to Benji and he was so excited to see her (as it's been a while) he clambered up her, back paws on her knees, front paws on her shoulders, for a proper full-body hug
> 
> He's just a big baby really, wants to be fussed over and held!


Aww, perfect!


----------



## BlueJay

"I gots a melon!" :Smug


----------



## Muttly

Aww Bless her!! She looks so happy with her melon. Does she eat it like that?


----------



## BlueJay

Muttly said:


> Aww Bless her!! She looks so happy with her melon. Does she eat it like that?


She just throws it around, chews it up and makes a mess


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Muttly

If I get another dog, it may have to be a Westie. They are just so cute and great little characters!


----------



## westie~ma

Muttly said:


> If I get another dog, it may have to be a Westie. They are just so cute and great little characters!


Left Mont at the flat yesterday afternoon while me & dd did a museum, came home to find the contents of our bin all over the kitchen floor, rascal.

Rushing to leave to catch train I forgot to take the bin down to collection point


----------



## Muttly

westie~ma said:


> Left Mont at the flat yesterday afternoon while me & dd did a museum, came home to find the contents of our bin all over the kitchen floor, rascal.
> 
> Rushing to leave to catch train I forgot to take the bin down to collection point


Oops! Cheeky monkey!!


----------



## westie~ma

Muttly said:


> Oops! Cheeky monkey!!


Yes, amongst other names I called him :Shifty
"Who did this?" in a stern voice while picking up used teabags and licked out cartons :Grumpy


----------



## Muttly

westie~ma said:


> Yes, amongst other names I called him :Shifty
> "Who did this?" in a stern voice while picking up used teabags and licked out cartons :Grumpy


Is it met the same way as this?
"What did I do?"


----------



## S.crane

Must pull funny faces when balancing things on head.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Looking ( and smelling ) better after his bath earlier today


----------



## S.crane

Loki in a tree on our walk this morning.


----------



## Muttly

"Digging in the sandpit? Don't know what you mean Mum, I was asleep"


----------



## BlueJay

Pod abuse


----------



## icklemunch

BlueJay said:


> Pod abuse
> 
> View attachment 273706


Them teeth's are beautiful!!


----------



## jon.bda

So, which one was the most bouncey!!!!


----------



## Guest

Can I join? I always seem to miss this thread.

Something's wrong with this bed.....


----------



## new westie owner

Can't be bothered moving


----------



## jon.bda




----------



## Guest

new westie owner said:


> Can't be bothered moving


I know that look! Beautiful boy.

Another one from today sorry!

There's nothing better than a bit of winter sunshine.


----------



## new westie owner

McKenzie said:


> I know that look! Beautiful boy.
> 
> Another one from today sorry!
> 
> There's nothing better than a bit of winter sunshine.
> 
> View attachment 273772


Bobby follows sun spot about the living room


----------



## Canine K9

Bailey supporting Euro 2016!


----------



## new westie owner

This is way Bobby sleeps most of time  has done since he was a pup likes his head covered


----------



## new westie owner

Canine K9 said:


> Bailey supporting Euro 2016!


Very cute


----------



## Magyarmum

What's Georgie doing up there Mum?









C'mon Gwylim, It's easy peasy once you get going!










The world looks different up here!










Did I do good mum?










Now I need a drink.










Georgina with Kinga Pavliscak our trainer


----------



## Muttly

Muttly said:


> "Digging in the sandpit? Don't know what you mean Mum, I was asleep"
> View attachment 273626


I have evidence to suggest otherwise Muttly :Hilarious








This is why there is half the amount of sand left now


----------



## Guest

I've been slowly buying a few puppy bits and pieces. Unfortunately Kenzie took a liking to Mr Monster!


----------



## new westie owner

McKenzie said:


> I've been slowly buying a few puppy bits and pieces. Unfortunately Kenzie took a liking to Mr Monster!
> 
> View attachment 274039
> View attachment 274040


Aww how cute is she


----------



## Lexiedhb

Saturday afternoon sunshine


----------



## Besoeker

Groomed and pampered........










And fun with one of the neighbours dogs.....Little and Large........


----------



## VickynHolly

Happy 8th birthday Holly!.
Birthday walk (took loads of photos, I'll show you 2)
















Presents!.








I love this toy (so does Ted, we already have one)








Sheep bum!
















My rabbit!


----------



## Muttly

Oh Holly is beautiful! What a sweet, happy face she has


----------



## S.crane

This is what I woke up too this morning, love my little Loki.


----------



## westie~ma

"Whatcha mean I need a bath, a bit speckled is all mun"


----------



## PawsOnMe

New addition to the family. My grandma's new dog. Winnie the westie x poodle. She's so lovely and those ears just don't behave, constantly twitching and flapping :Hilarious


----------



## VickynHolly

Muttly said:


> Oh Holly is beautiful! What a sweet, happy face she has


Awww, thankyou. She does the best happy faces.


----------



## jamat

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 274330
> 
> New addition to the family. My grandma's new dog. Winnie the westie x poodle. She's so lovely and those ears just don't behave, constantly twitching and flapping :Hilarious


She is adorable


----------



## Muttly

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 274330
> 
> New addition to the family. My grandma's new dog. Winnie the westie x poodle. She's so lovely and those ears just don't behave, constantly twitching and flapping :Hilarious


Oh she's so cute! Those ears!!


----------



## PawsOnMe

jamat said:


> She is adorable





Muttly said:


> Oh she's so cute! Those ears!!


Isn't she just  I keep wanting to go my grandma's house now just to give her cuddles and see her ears flapping like she's trying to fly away. :Happy


----------



## Muttly

"Gimme more of that Primula Mum!!!!"


----------



## rona

Had a trip out to the canal today 

Speedy


Halfway


The face when we'd finished


----------



## Muttly

Aww, he loves his walks doesn't he! Happy Lad


----------



## S.crane

Loki has finally convinced ginger nut he's ok for a dog .


----------



## Nannyrosie

Shadow on his 1st Birthday 5/6/16


----------



## Dogloverlou

Waiting to send away.


----------



## jamat

Poor Alfie now he's been clipped he has no fur to hold his harness in place....he looks like we don't feed him


----------



## westie~ma

"Be there now in a minute"









"Got 'ere"


----------



## ladyisla

Trying to keep up with Uncle Jazz last week!


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## westie~ma

Same park as Monday, different route up the cascades. Water flow very fast today. Pic taken from lower half of cascades, yesterday's taken from the very top.


----------



## Muttly

Muttly will not go upstairs at night time until I tell him he can 
Waiting for us to be ready to go up and say night to lil un...


----------



## quagga




----------



## Dogloverlou

Little Miss from last week.


----------



## Muttly

Playing 'find the treat'
"What ya done with it Mum"
















"Ooh a bottle" :Woot


----------



## S.crane

Happy Loki on. Walk today.


----------



## marasmum

FINALLY our holidays are here


----------



## StormyThai

Look mum, I can has uppy ears too


----------



## S.crane

I has no idea what you mean by crazy dog mum........ See I'm perfectly normal..


----------



## Jem121




----------



## new westie owner

Where's my lunch mum


----------



## ellenlouisepascoe

No Mam, I comfy here.


----------



## Muttly

"Is there something we should be woofing at?"


----------



## Muttly

'Boooiiing!'


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Magyarmum

A selfie with mum!


----------



## Muttly

"Arrroooo"


----------



## Muttly




----------



## jon.bda

Some things never change...



















Coming up two years old soon...that's flown!


----------



## ladyisla

Just enjoying life


----------



## Lexiedhb




----------



## Guest

One of Kenzie's favourite places


----------



## Aahlly

Always smiling!


----------



## quagga

THROW!!!! BALLL!!! NOWWWWWWWWWW!!!!!!!!!!



Dis my most goodest pose I is good boy.... ball pleases


----------



## VickynHolly




----------



## Cedar

I love my teddy!


----------



## Brannybear

Sunbathing this morning!


----------



## jon.bda

When your pooch decides to go on strike halfway around the field and gets all confused when you join in!


----------



## BrackenFlight

Here's two from our walk. Its so hot here down south right now. After this I took him to play fetch in the stream nearby, which he loved.

And as an extra here's a silly one when he was asking for his walk. ATTACH=full]277885[/ATTACH]


----------



## ladyisla

Keeping an eye on the cat upstairs...


----------



## BrackenFlight

This morning.
"Mum...what do you mean there's no treats left?"


----------



## Muttly

BrackenFlight said:


> View attachment 277960
> 
> 
> This morning.
> "Mum...what do you mean there's no treats left?"


Love this one, made me laugh :Hilarious


----------



## Muttly

"Postie? Is that you?"








"sorted that out, now it's time for a Greenie"


----------



## quagga

Lovely walk this morning


----------



## BrackenFlight

Evening game of fetch in the field just now - he saw a mole...









Look at that stupid smile, he was so proud of himself considering he didn't even catch it.
FYI I don't condole him digging up moles - lt happened as I was taking a photo of the sunset - turned around to this face as he was sat on a fresh mole hill. Stuck his big mug right down the hole apparently... :Facepalm


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## BrackenFlight

Thats fantastic!


----------



## westie~ma

Snapshot of Mont on a day out in Cardigan








Snapshot of my evening out


----------



## new westie owner

Chilled out Sunday


----------



## BrackenFlight

Yet more proof I have a duck not a dog.































"You will give me the ball, you will give me the ball..."


----------



## ladyisla

Poppyarama!


----------



## new westie owner

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 278621
> 
> Poppyarama!


Cute


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Snapshot of Mont on a day out in Cardigan
> View attachment 278354
> 
> Snapshot of my evening out
> View attachment 278356


Gorgeous Monty


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 278621
> 
> Poppyarama!


Such a lovely picture.



new westie owner said:


> Gorgeous Monty


Thank you xx


----------



## westie~ma

"Are you aware it's raining out 'ere! Hurry up mun!!!!!"


----------



## Burrowzig

Kite and Flossie on an evening walk


----------



## rockdot

Day 2 together and already happy to snuggle. <3


----------



## Nonnie

Yoga? Doga?

Not sure tbh.

DSC_0263_03 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0262_03 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## westie~ma

My smiley boy today










"Open the gate then"


----------



## new westie owner

Walk along caladonian canal near Fort william


----------



## icklemunch

Sand face









Ice cream face


----------



## S.crane

happy Loki pictures


----------



## BrackenFlight

Swee playing at the beach today.


----------



## rockdot

Cow pat 1, Bob 0.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Got abit married on Saturday!


----------



## BrackenFlight

Lexiedhb said:


> Got abit married on Saturday!


Congratulations.


----------



## lullabydream

Lexiedhb said:


> Got abit married on Saturday!


Congratulations!!

You look stunning


----------



## Muttly

Lexiedhb said:


> Got abit married on Saturday!


Congrats Lexie, you look beautiful. I love your dress!


----------



## Burrowzig

Those Morecambe Bay sunsets can be real stunners

and Flossie was doing the collie crouch and tried to stay put even when the tide came in


----------



## samuelsmiles

Burrowzig said:


> Those Morecambe Bay sunsets can be real stunners
> 
> and Flossie was doing the collie crouch and tried to stay put even when the tide came in


With your collies _and _a sunset. Perfect.


----------



## new westie owner

Nite nite


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy getting some shut eye before the vets later


----------



## Tyton

My little blue-eyed boy


----------



## Alison Tart

up the garden with mini moo


----------



## Nonnie

Besties...

DSC_0044 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## Muttly

"I know I put my ball around here somewhere"


----------



## Aahlly

"Human, whatever it is you've got, I want it!"


----------



## kimnevie

Neighbourhood watch


----------



## Muttly

"I'm ready, I'm ready!"








"Goal!!!"








Found a ball in the field by my house, thanks kids!  It's still in one piece for you! Because Muttly is too small to damage it. He was growling and getting so pissy with it, because he couldn't get his mouth round it :Hilarious


----------



## Dogloverlou

I have a stalker........


----------



## Magyarmum

Practicing being good girlz and boyz with their trainer Kinga.

So how much longer do I have to stand still and wait?









Please note HE'S nothing to do with me!









Gosh it's hot mum, my tongue is hanging out!









Mine too!


----------



## Muttly

Just chillin with me Mum


----------



## Nonnie

Aahlly said:


> View attachment 279961
> 
> 
> "Human, whatever it is you've got, I want it!"


Goddamn it!

Every time i scroll past this i cant help thinking 'Arise Oh Dark Lord!'


----------



## Tyton

Ronin; taking a break from puppysitting


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Maisie finding shade from the yellow disc in the sky!


----------



## new westie owner

Sunday's walk caladonian canal


----------



## S.crane

Loki in his favourite sleeping position.not sure how it's comfortable.


----------



## Canine K9

Tidying up his rosettes so I made him pose!


----------



## S.crane

I think Loki thinks he's a kangaroo.


----------



## Nonnie

Saw a deer, but didnt know what to do as it didnt run or even bat an eyelid.

DSC_0059 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## lullabydream

First bath with us...upset tum this morning...not impressed. Glad its taken over a year since she's teflon coated!


----------



## Magyarmum

I'm not speaking to you 'cos you've been horrid to me! (I washed his bum 'cos it was matted with poo)










No! Not looking at you!










Leave me alone can't you see I'm sulking?


----------



## Aahlly

We went hiking at Glen Posen in the Cairngorms national park today and it was beautiful.


----------



## Muttly

Loves to sleep on his mum's legs.


----------



## Burrowzig

Last evenings walk


----------



## Squeeze

Hello....


----------



## Aahlly

Enjoying the sun today!


----------



## Nonnie

INCOMING!!

DSC_0070 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0012 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

In the interest of honesty, id like to point out that these werent actually taken today


----------



## rockdot

Just had a lovely walk but both Trevor and Bob look like they could do it all over again.


----------



## S.crane

Loki at his favourite place,the tide was in so couldn't go down into the beach but he still loves it.


----------



## kimnevie

Most photos of her awake are blurred! Check out those chunky paws :Joyful


----------



## rockdot

Squishy hugs.


----------



## 8tansox




----------



## Dogloverlou

After winning RBIS today!


----------



## new westie owner

Black & white shot


----------



## BlueJay

*cue Jurassic Park theme*


----------



## Muttly

rockdot said:


> Squishy hugs.


I love how these 2 look totally in love with each other


----------



## Nonnie

Stand off with my resident fat pigeon.

DSC_0116 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Can you tell how much i love gardening?

/sarcasm.


----------



## Nonnie

Another one bites the dust...
DSC_0113 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## 8tansox

My two boys after a splash in the river....


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterdays walk,

We went off road on one of the mountain bike routes. 









Our normal end of week walk but due to hols and other distractions not got here in ages, nice to be back


----------



## new westie owner

8tansox said:


> My two boys after a splash in the river....
> 
> View attachment 282962


Very handsome


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Yesterdays walk,
> 
> We went off road on one of the mountain bike routes.
> View attachment 282963
> 
> 
> Our normal end of week walk but due to hols and other distractions not got here in ages, nice to be back
> View attachment 282964


Looks lovely


----------



## new westie owner

Visit to groomers


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Visit to groomers


Oh my word, look at those eyes. He's just a dreamboat isn't he?


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Oh my word, look at those eyes. He's just a dreamboat isn't he?


I think so but then I'm biased


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> I think so but then I'm biased


Me and all then


----------



## Lexiedhb




----------



## quagga

Dunno why she has to pull such a miserable face when I get my phone out - this was supposed to be a celebratory 'Poppy has recovered from her stomach bug' photo


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## rona




----------



## Dogloverlou

Training at the field tonight, and Cash decided he loved jumping on top of this large hay bale.


----------



## StormyThai

Dog in a tree!


----------



## SmilesForMiles

First trip to the beach with the maddest Weimaraner around. Then a trip to [email protected] for a more manly collar (because everyone assumes I'm a girl :Arghh)


----------



## westie~ma

We're in London until Thursday. Today we went round Bushy Park.

Saw this beauty having a paddle.








The result of a long walk


----------



## SmilesForMiles

westie~ma said:


> We're in London until Thursday. Today we went round Bushy Park.
> 
> Saw this beauty having a paddle.
> View attachment 283565
> 
> The result of a long walk
> View attachment 283566


Incredible capture! :Snaphappy


----------



## westie~ma

SmilesForMiles said:


> Incredible capture! :Snaphappy


Was very lucky


----------



## Shammer

Cooper in half a head tilt :Kiss


----------



## quagga

I gave Poppy a haircut today and I think she looks pretty good TBH (she's mucky cos it's a post-walk pic)


----------



## Doggiedelight

Pippa as a baby was just like the Andrex Puppy.


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday, walked to Richmond from Teddington following the river. Shady in parts but a little too hot for Mont, we didn't race had a nice amble instead. Pot of tea in my fav coffee stop where they welcome dogs with biscuits and we caught the train back.

Pics















Seeing as its our last night here me and hubby went out for food, Mont came of course.








Packing now to head home, we've had a relaxing mini break not sure when I'm back up here so it was nice just to take it easy.


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Yesterday, walked to Richmond from Teddington following the river. Shady in parts but a little too hot for Mont, we didn't race had a nice amble instead. Pot of tea in my fav coffee stop where they welcome dogs with biscuits and we caught the train back.
> 
> Pics
> View attachment 283831
> View attachment 283832
> 
> Seeing as its our last night here me and hubby went out for food, Mont came of course.
> View attachment 283833
> 
> Packing now to head home, we've had a relaxing mini break not sure when I'm back up here so it was nice just to take it easy.


Looks lovely we are away next week can't wait to just relax and nice walks with Bobby  and no cooking for me for a whole week  as on holidays we eat out or takeaways


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina and Gwylim at training this morning.

It's Soooo hard being good!









I think I'll just watch instead









I'm just going to have a drink ..... and then ....










I'M going home!


----------



## diefenbaker




----------



## new westie owner

Night night  my hubby works nightshift and every night before he leaves he settles Bobby gets blanket and tucks him in


----------



## StormyThai

Sitting patiently whilst I get my morning coffee








We feel especially privileged because not many dogs are allowed in this garage :Cigar


----------



## Muttly

"I swear I saw a Cat round here" :Shifty


----------



## jamat

diefenbaker said:


>


He must've heading home after a long walk...all those rooms and gardens to run round in......that is your house in the background isn't it?


----------



## BrackenFlight

Swee had a bath today. He loves water and swimming, but ironically loathes baths.
He had a sulk for a while but I think he's over it as he's now playing zoomies and throwing toys everywhere.









(Please excuse the mess, we are in the middle of moving.)


----------



## Nettles

This was the grumpy, still half asleep, teenager face that greeted me at 12.40pm on Sunday afternoon when I insisted she get out of bed and come downstairs to go out to the toilet :Smuggrin


----------



## Doggiedelight




----------



## Muttly

"Excuse me, are you not aware that it is WALK TIME??"


----------



## StormyThai

We need lights on our evening walks now.
Booooooooooooo!


----------



## jon.bda

Poor #1 son, as soon as he got out of bed this morning...


----------



## Burrowzig

jamat said:


> He must've heading home after a long walk...all those rooms and gardens to run round in......that is your house in the background isn't it?


If it is, it needs substantial repairs! There's no roof on it.


----------



## ladyisla

Watching some telly this afternoon!


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina doing what Georgina does best ..... sniffing!










Mum did you call me? I'm coming as fast as a Pei can!










I think I deserve a treat now .. a nice smelly one please!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash with his goodies from his show today. He came 1st in his class


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## westie~ma

Today Mont did the Mutt Strutt in Mumbles, ds took him as I was invited out for Sunday lunch (very rare event).

Ds said he was very well behaved. Plus he raised a bit of cash for rescue dogs.

He got given a bandana and a medal lol, doesn't look too happy in the pic with them on, took them off him and he was back to my Mont sprinting around.


----------



## Guest

Made me smile


----------



## westie~ma

Our sofa (mine and Mont's) isn't in the sun so he's chosen to go on hubby's instead


----------



## westie~ma

Aberavon beach this morning.


----------



## VickynHolly

Had a move around, Holly's found another place to nap, also another place she runs to if she is scared.









Ted, play with me, please!









Touching bums!


----------



## S.crane

Zoomies up the park














Looks I found a stick








Some sniffing too.


----------



## Dogloverlou

From last week at the Club show. Pic was sent to me by someone else, but it's cute!


----------



## westie~ma

Bushy Park today, avoiding the deer needed eyes in the back of my head *sigh*

Mont with a rainbow









Mr Heron









Heading home for tea









Probably go somewhere else tomorrow it wasn't a relaxing walk at all due to the deer, roll on November.


----------



## kimnevie

:Facepalm


----------



## westie~ma

Walked through Bushy Park to Garrick's Temple today. 








We got the bus back :Shy cos I needed to run errands in town and would have run out of time, its so easy to catch a bus here :Wacky


----------



## new westie owner

There he was on sofa snoring his little head off tucked into his blanket  then he heard fridge door open jumped on back of sofa blanket still attached  this little guy really makes my day


----------



## Shammer

Cooper having a nap on the couch with me. Best decision ever getting this wee man, he gives so much love and gets barrels in return!


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## StormyThai

All set for Halloween!


----------



## ladyisla

Doin' some sitting with my pal Honey!


----------



## 8tansox

My walk with the clan today up through the bridle path... there was / is a terrier around somewhere, but you know how they are!


----------



## StormyThai

High-5 Thai.


----------



## jamat

8tansox said:


> My walk with the clan today up through the bridle path... there was / is a terrier around somewhere, but you know how they are!
> 
> View attachment 287207


What a beautiful photo


----------



## S.crane

loki brushing up on his wait command hes getting better at waiting till I release him.


----------



## matty1878

My boy having a play about


----------



## diefenbaker

The Demi-Mute climbing hay bales...


----------



## Muttly

Ball - Check
Blanket - Check
Sun spot - Check
Semi-squashed frog - Check


----------



## Matrod

Walkies with my friends pup


----------



## StormyThai

Spooky Thai.


----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> Spooky Thai.
> View attachment 288131
> 
> View attachment 288132


he he bat ears lmao


----------



## 8tansox

Just a few of ours today out and about. Pilot hasn't been too well lately, but he appears to be on the mend now.










Wee Fidget.










Fletcher watching the shenanigans of the youngsters.










Hard to believe he was at the vet's yesterday being very poorly...tut, he's love-struck I think!


----------



## westie~ma

Had a move about some furniture due to kitchen revamp, I'm on a single chair (which I hate but the remote plays up further away too techy for me to work it out)

Anyway, Mont gets our sofa to himself while this revamp//chaos goes on.

Here he is glaring at me ...









He had arranged the pillow for his own comfort.


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby and his new little sister


----------



## Squeeze

This boy...


----------



## Muttly

Muttly hiding, I was trying to get his ball...

"There's noone called Muttly here"








"Has she gone?"


----------



## Lexiedhb

It was very clearly the monkeys fault.........


----------



## Nonnie

He loves me really.

It wasnt the black pudding i was waving in front of him, honest!

DSC_0609_02 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## 8tansox

StormyThai said:


> View attachment 288837
> 
> View attachment 288838


Gorgeous! Just gorgeous!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Autumn


----------



## StormyThai

I drives mum...


----------



## Nonnie

DSC_0130 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou

Killing me with their cuteness :Kiss


----------



## new westie owner

Bath night


----------



## ladyisla

Lovely long walk this afternoon, we barely saw a soul!


----------



## HarlequinCat

@ladyisla what a lovely photo. I like the first eye level pic


----------



## ladyisla

HarlequinCat said:


> @ladyisla what a lovely photo. I like the first eye level pic


Thank you! She actually did what I asked her for once and ran towards the camera


----------



## icklemunch

Raaaaaaaaaar


----------



## Muttly

"Oi, hooman, turn the bloody heating on!" :Coldfeet


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Burrowzig

My lot arranged themselves nicely on this old packhorse bridge the other day


----------



## S.crane

Loki lit up like a Christmas tree but at least he is visible.


----------



## CrazydogsX2

My girls best smile lol


----------



## 8tansox

Pilot never gives up chasing Fidget for the ball, one day he'll win, but at this time it's speed that wins, every time.


----------



## ladyisla

How about I give BOTH paws?


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Nettles

The light up collar and torch don't stop her from rolling in stuff, but at least we can still watch her doing it :Meh


----------



## Muttly

OH has a new camera


----------



## new westie owner

Ellie has been with us a month now they are slowing getting closer to each other when laying down she has given Bobby the odd growl he is so laid Back though he just looks at her  she still has a few fearfull moments doesn't like being told off  it's a shame to see her so fearfull sometimes and most of time she is happy loving little soul who loves to cuddle and kiss you  just certain movements we make as if she has been hit will wet her self if fearfull  but she is such loving little soul every day my hubby tells her don't be scared you are here to stay


----------



## Magyarmum

This is what happened after the rotten pair woke me up at 6 this morning assuring me they were desperate for a pee!

Looks as though it's raining, so I'll have to think about going out!









I'll wait for a minute before I make a decision!










Five minutes later ...


















Life's not fair for us poor hoomans!


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## Rott lover

StormyThai said:


> View attachment 291354
> 
> View attachment 291355


I love the picks


----------



## ladyisla

First really cold walk!!


----------



## StormyThai

Such a mummies boy :Kiss


----------



## Brannybear

I see you has pizza....I has no pizza :Shy


----------



## Muttly

Dog on a log


----------



## new westie owner

Treat please mum x


----------



## jamat

Alfie the fluffy cotton wool bud....because he's just had a bath


----------



## Magyarmum

I think we need to talk!


----------



## Muttly

Looking very flat and chubby eating his cow ear


----------



## HarlequinCat

Lazy day for her


----------



## S.crane

A new friend took some wonderful pictures of Loki at the beach today and I just love them.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Cash looking good in the ring today with his occasional handler


----------



## cheekyscrip

Evening walk...Bay of Gibraltar.


----------



## Magyarmum

A bitterly cold and extremely foggy day here in deepest darkest Hungary! The woods looked so spooky!










And the village was wreathed in fog!










Gwylim and Georgina didn't seem to notice though as they were too busy searching for treats!


----------



## Muttly

"Err, it didn't look this high from down there"


----------



## Muttly

And I just like this one


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## new westie owner

On guard


----------



## kimthecat

BlueJay said:


> View attachment 289669


 shark or dog ? :Hilarious


----------



## new westie owner

Yesssss dad has day off work


----------



## VickynHolly

Santa Paws is coming!!!!


----------



## VickynHolly

Then we got to play with the hat!








Mine!








Let's play fetch with it, please!








And tug!








Makes a lovely bum pillow


----------



## Magyarmum

It's -6C here today and far too cold to stay out for long so we just did a little recall training in the garden!

The frost on the perimeter fence









Doing a perfect "sit" (before their bottoms got frostbitten)










Enjoying themselves searching for treats!










"Wot da ja mean Mum no more treats?


----------



## Dogloverlou

The past two days I've noticed the very occasional shivering from little Miss, so I popped her prep girl shirt on  First time we've ever used it actually and we bought it well over 4/5 years ago! Maybe as she's getting older she's beginning to feel the cold more.


----------



## Magyarmum

If anyone wants logs for their dog to stand on ... I've got plenty!

Today was given a Christmas gift from the village Mayor of 3 cubic metres which are now lying at the top of the driveway waiting to be cut up. Tried to persuade Georgina and Gwylim to stand on one so I could take a photo only to be told they'd much rather sniff them instead!


----------



## new westie owner

New beds today


----------



## shadowmare

Merry Christmas from the dapper lad


----------



## Muttly

Filthy pup:


----------



## Magyarmum

Only a quick walk this morning because it's a freezing -5C and the wind is bitter! Might be OK for 4 legged creatures but definitely not for the 2 legged variety!










Someone got their jumper caught on some wire and had to be rescued!










Watching his sister!


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## Guest




----------



## Muttly

"I see you have food Mum, gimme!!"


----------



## Nonnie

DSC00493 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Magyarmum

This isn't what I call a walk!










Me neither!










Perhaps if I sit here long enough the snow will disappear.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## 8tansox




----------



## S.crane

I love his little face


----------



## Magyarmum

Shall we play in the snow Gwylim?










Where's he gone?










I'll just follow this trail.










Here I am!










Back again!


----------



## Lexiedhb

I does live in surrey, so gotta wear the tweed ( even if I us asbo)


----------



## Guest

"What do you mean this isn't my bed?"


----------



## MaggiesMom

My new blanket has been commandeered.....


----------



## westie~ma

Whilst at the flat Mont gets a different chair which is across the room from me. So here he is looking at me while I have a cuppa after driving us 3.5 hours to get here.


----------



## S.crane

Foggy walk at chanctonbury ring


----------



## Dogloverlou

Black & white Missy.


----------



## new westie owner

Is it dinner time yet


----------



## Mamarozi

This thread is awesome. I looked at all the 209 pages and decided to join petforums 
And here is my debut, my lovely lurcher Chico, pic from yesterdays play un the garden, sporting his new harness


----------



## Muttly

Welcome! Chico sure is handsome!


----------



## Muttly

Can't decide which one to play with....


----------



## Magyarmum

Mum! I'z bin sucha good boy cos I sitted wifout bin askzd! I needs a treet canya brigz me wun pleeze!
Watduya meanz yu can't get up here? Itz eazy peezy!


----------



## S.crane

It's a kangaroo.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Mamarozi said:


> This thread is awesome. I looked at all the 209 pages and decided to join petforums
> And here is my debut, my lovely lurcher Chico, pic from yesterdays play un the garden, sporting his new harness
> View attachment 298900


Welcome!  Chico looks like a lovely boy.


----------



## 8tansox

My lot today, first day for a while the sun's been out...


----------



## Guest

When did he grow up???


----------



## Firefly13

Quinn's new bed arrived today and naturally, I had to test it out first. The gang had other ideas though...


----------



## new westie owner

Look how close they got today used my son to lay on


----------



## S.crane

Wonderful sunny day at the beach.

I love the reflection in the sand









Happy boy


----------



## Lexiedhb

Being dis cute and fluffy is abits knackering....


----------



## Muttly

He then looked up and it was stuck on his face :Hilarious


----------



## S.crane

Shheeeeep....and a goat. He was fascinated by them.








Just in case anyone's worried.He was on lead and In no way were the sheep bothered by him, they are part of a petting farm and used to dogs and people. And I would never allow Loki to scare them.


----------



## Dogloverlou

We went on a new walk today through the woods & found this pond 










I couldn't cross over to it as it was so muddy & the ditch in between was filled with water. But I threw some sticks & his ball over for him 

Then you know he's happy when he emerges with saliva wrapped around his nose!


----------



## Tacey




----------



## Lexiedhb

Dexter appears to be poking his tongue out at me.


----------



## ewelsh

Lucy's had a hard day


----------



## Lexiedhb

Three consecutive days of off lead exercise take its toll......


----------



## S.crane

Wonderful day at devils **** today Loki had a great time


----------



## cinnamontoast

As obsessed as ever.


----------



## Magyarmum

Not MORE fake news! The weather man promised there'd be no more snow, so wots this white stuff doing lying on the ground?


----------



## Magyarmum

All for one and one for all! United we stand!


----------



## shadowmare

I was a scribe at our club's agility show on Saturday... Axel was the ring assistant who watched handlers and dogs from his crate as he's not allowed to run at the moment...


----------



## Muttly

:Hilarious - It took me ages to find Axel @shadowmare What a brilliant pic!


----------



## shadowmare

Muttly said:


> :Hilarious - It took me ages to find Axel @shadowmare What a brilliant pic!











Haha many people would have a good laugh when they would eventually (or suddenly...) spot him  I was very proud of him staying (mostly) silent and not whining. He was getting plenty of sausage from me and getting fussed by participants so I think he had a good day too! (The show was a "train for competition" so it wasn't an official KC event and no one objected to him sitting there)


----------



## Muttly

What a good boy 

Still chuckling lol


----------



## ladyisla

In her new bed for the car (or moving sofa as we call it)


----------



## Magyarmum

It's so undignified when the only way you can read your pee mail is with your bum sticking up in the air!










Just sniffin butI'll be back in a minute ... promise!










Look Georgina's over there!










Why do I always get tangled up?


----------



## Mamarozi

We just came back from a very lovely and in the end very wet walk. Had lots of off leash time, did some training, took many lousy photos...
First is our sad attempt of a dog on a log.







Next is actually a pretty nice photo "in action"







And as last is the only nice front shot, because of course, he spotted a dog and froze alert for long enough for me to take a photo.


----------



## S.crane

Happy smiley Loki today out to enjoy the sunny spring day.


----------



## Muttly

"Hewwoww" 








Muttly found another GR on the beach.
and Muttly and Bramble. Such a nice, innocent picture.








Or so we thought....Bramble stunk like hell! She went back in the sea, had loads of dry shampoo and still stunk. Mum and Dad were going to a Travelodge that night :Facepalm


----------



## Dogloverlou

Giving me the stink eye after his bath yesterday :Shifty


----------



## shadowmare

Next Michael Phelps in the making... just better looking


----------



## 8tansox

Pilot cooling on the hearth...


----------



## Guest

What's better than one wet, muddy dog???


----------



## Dogloverlou

Not today, but Cash at Crufts, handled by my dad.


----------



## new westie owner

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 301423
> 
> In her new bed for the car (or moving sofa as we call it)


Beautiful


----------



## new westie owner

What happens every time I sit down these days lol  after an overnight stay in hospital , this is every time though lol hubby and boys always say what about us ? They prefer mum


----------



## StormyThai

Posing in some Daffs


----------



## PawsOnMe

Some box fun


----------



## westie~ma

Went somewhere a bit different today, hubby wasn't keen ... no coffee stop off  .... but I loved it ... no people, waterfalls and hills


----------



## John&Carol

I call this "Dog eat Dog".
Snoopy enjoys a taste of a hot dog.


----------



## S.crane

Learning a "hold it" command today he got it down in 10 minutes with the soft toys. Feeling proud of my smart boy


----------



## lullabydream

Ok...this was technically yesterday..but still, these two are partners in crime


----------



## westie~ma

Heading towards Langland Beach 








Beautiful day, bit blowy but we were on the high path so to be expected.


----------



## Shammer

Cooper taking a break from zoomies


----------



## SpicyBulldog

Caring for my poor tailess dog, so much for making grand champion. He can't do, well almost anything and he hates it, but at least I can tell he is feeling better. I just feel so bad for little amputee.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Windy day up on the moors, still made a lovely walk.


----------



## CrazydogsX2




----------



## S.crane

My boy enjoying the spring sun this evening


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Went somewhere a bit different today, hubby wasn't keen ... no coffee stop off  .... but I loved it ... no people, waterfalls and hills
> 
> View attachment 304400
> 
> 
> View attachment 304402
> 
> 
> View attachment 304401
> 
> 
> View attachment 304403
> 
> 
> View attachment 304405
> 
> 
> View attachment 304406


Looks lovely my kind of dog walk


----------



## new westie owner

Lovely walk along Crinnan canal Lochgilphead Scotland  both were clean in these pics on way back to car they decided they needed to go into to river came out with muddy wellies on


----------



## Sarah1983

braved off road with the gruesome twosome today. We managed okay although can't have both off at the same time as they go in different directions and I can't chase both lol.


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## 8tansox

Here's my big old man after a busy walk this morning, not happy the camera's out again...you can tell can't you!


----------



## S.crane

Loki recalled Mid chase away from a strange cat that entered the garden today I'm feeling pretty proud of him, he did however insist on sitting and watching until it left but I'm still very proud.


----------



## John&Carol

I call this one "Snoopy Bum"


----------



## Sarah1983

The tent belongs to the rugrat but it appears someone else may have taken a liking to it.


----------



## Tacey

My girls


----------



## shadowmare

Medication time :Nurse:Yuck


----------



## westie~ma

Morning in Bushy Park









Afternoon in Richmond for tea









Thoroughly enjoyed himself along the river, on the trains. Now zonked on his chair. A happy Mont.


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Guest

Love this shot.


----------



## lullabydream

Fondling known in our house as a puddle of dogs!


----------



## John&Carol

Snoopy goes to Washington DC. He got petted by a congressman and peed on the Capitals lawn.


----------



## Dogloverlou

One from yesterday.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Lazy bugger.


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby has finally got new lease of life he has eventually started playing with Ellie everyday now  they are closer now so Ellie decided to sleep on top of him today


----------



## shadowmare

Oh hi!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Comfy seat to watch telly on.


----------



## westie~ma

Saundersfoot earlier today










Yesterday at the golf course by us


----------



## ladyisla




----------



## Lurch-er

Today the lads were mainly doing this


----------



## Dogloverlou

Crazy face.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Sunbathing this morning, snuggly pups.


----------



## 8tansox

Went to our local woodland today to see the bluebells, they were stunning...


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey waiting very patiently for her dinner.


----------



## Honeys mum

Honey's been messing up her beds again today. She is always moving them around.


----------



## PawsOnMe

A walk up to our local reservoirs with Jasper (Izzy Boo is having a day out with my mum and Grandma). 
















Proper windy so no swimming, just paddles in the shallow areas.


----------



## Firefly13

Quinn rolling around and relaxing on his 'bed'


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Firefly13

Quinn has gone to work with my partner today, so Freyja is having a duvet day and enjoying his bed! Makes her look even smaller (as if that was possible!)


----------



## ladyisla

Nosey!!


----------



## shadowmare

When the crazy woman squeals and drags you to her favourite doughnut place and then proceeds to eat it all by herself


----------



## Smoosh

Walkies today :Happy


----------



## Firedog

Smoosh said:


> Walkies today :Happy


Absolutely adorable.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Our walk this evening, minutes after Jasper's bluebell pic was taken he decided a dead rabbit was fun to roll on!


----------



## Smoosh

Sunning on the sofa


----------



## shadowmare

First (just a small one) climb since Axel's injury


----------



## Magyarmum

Trying to keep in the shade because it's too hot to walk in the sun!


----------



## HarlequinCat

I don't know why but the facial expression reminds me of the hyaena voiced by whoopee Goldberg in The Lion King  @shadowmare


----------



## Firefly13

Just a couple of update pics!

Loki relaxing in bed









Apparently Loki thinks Quinn makes a great chin rest!









Quinn having a good back scratch roll









Having a little cool off and paddle 









All rushing in for dinner time, Freyja is always at the front! 









More of the puppas stealing my spot in bed!









Sofa snuggle time!


----------



## grumpy goby

A grey autumnal day here.... The cooler weather didnt stop him having a paddle (although it was short lived)


----------



## Labrador Laura




----------



## Mercgirl

Wookie proving not all Yorkies dislike water.


----------



## KPope

Angel getting blow dried after a bath

Then her saing good night before we lay her down for tonight.


----------



## KPope

The first pic didnt come through umh.


----------



## lullabydream

KPope said:


> The first pic didnt come through umh.


I can see both pics...if I click on them!


----------



## KPope

lullabydream said:


> I can see both pics...if I click on them!


Ok, thanks I tried it and it came up.


----------



## Nonnie

DSC_0927 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
DSC_0966 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Magyarmum

That vet man sticked a needel in my leg and stealed my blud and here am I wif an empty leg and a horrid green bandage wot don't suit me! I'm feeling very sorry for myself


----------



## new westie owner

I love my big brother now


----------



## Matrod

Magyarmum said:


> That vet man sticked a needel in my leg and stealed my blud and here am I wif an empty leg and a horrid green bandage wot don't suit me! I'm feeling very sorry for myself
> 
> View attachment 313165


Poor Princess, nasty vet man! I think she sports the green look very well :Happy. Hope she's ok @Magyarmum.


----------



## Magyarmum

Matrod said:


> Poor Princess, nasty vet man! I think she sports the green look very well :Happy. Hope she's ok @Magyarmum.


I took her to the vet because she'd started to wet her bed again after months of being dry. She's also shedding heavily and has a couple of hot spots on her hind legs and just generally seemed to be under the weather and I was really worried it might be her thyroid. After spending a fortune to have blood and thyroid panels done and expecting the worst the vet phoned to say all the results were within the normal parameters which was a great relief! He's given her Tsefalen for the hot spots and Incurin for the incontinence and she seems a lot more relaxed than she was. I have to take her back in a couple of weeks for a check up and more urine tests. I'll never be rich, HRH is a very expensive lady.... bless her!


----------



## 8tansox

My newest puppy, Arwin, arrived yesterday but didn't get time to do much ....


----------



## Matrod

Magyarmum said:


> I took her to the vet because she'd started to wet her bed again after months of being dry. She's also shedding heavily and has a couple of hot spots on her hind legs and just generally seemed to be under the weather and I was really worried it might be her thyroid. After spending a fortune to have blood and thyroid panels done and expecting the worst the vet phoned to say all the results were within the normal parameters which was a great relief! He's given her Tsefalen for the hot spots and Incurin for the incontinence and she seems a lot more relaxed than she was. I have to take her back in a couple of weeks for a check up and more urine tests. I'll never be rich, HRH is a very expensive lady.... bless her!


But she's worth every penny  glad the bloods came back normal & she's better in herself. Hopefully it's just a blip & the meds sort her out.


----------



## Magyarmum

We had terrific thunderstorms most of yesterday and mid morning, hailstones the size of Maltesers.

Not what you's expect for June!


----------



## MaggiesMom

The sock ninja strikes again , run for your lives!


----------



## lullabydream

You can't beat a good face wash..


----------



## westie~ma

While I pegged out yet another load of washing, Mont sat half watching and half dozing 










Luckily he was so chilled out I could rush in grab my phone and snap him


----------



## Guest

Star is slowly becoming more accepting of water..


----------



## Magyarmum

Unfortunately the torrential rain and hailstorm we had at the beginning of June, just about decimated the tomato, pepper and bean plants and washed away all but a few of the carrots, spinach and salad seeds we'd sown.

The Head Gardener inspecting the potato and onion patch









And how are the tomato plants doing?









My hooman assistant gardener did a good job with her compost heap!


----------



## Rott lover

Magyarmum said:


> Unfortunately the torrential rain and hailstorm we had at the beginning of June, just about decimated the tomato, pepper and bean plants and washed away all but a few of the carrots, spinach and salad seeds we'd sown.
> 
> The Head Gardener inspecting the potato and onion patch
> View attachment 315695
> 
> 
> And how are the tomato plants doing?
> View attachment 315697
> 
> 
> My hooman assistant gardener did a good job with her compost heap!
> View attachment 315698


I always laugh as I wanted tomatoes but was afraid to since Oliver would have eaten them all


----------



## PawsOnMe

Ice lolly time. Sardines mixed with water....very fishy breath now!


----------



## Lexiedhb




----------



## lullabydream




----------



## FizzBuzz




----------



## Magyarmum

If you think I'm moving!


----------



## ZiggyB

Enjoying some sun, sand and sea yesterday. And of course, the pebbles!!


----------



## Phoolf




----------



## MaggiesMom

Just chillin


----------



## dorrit

Murphy made a flying start to the new week


----------



## picaresque

If I fits


----------



## lullabydream

picaresque said:


> If I fits


Gelert looking handsome as ever! Btw predictive text changes his name to celery...go figure!


----------



## picaresque

lullabydream said:


> Gelert looking handsome as ever! Btw predictive text changes his name to celery...go figure!


 I'll keep it in mind for my next dog...


----------



## Magyarmum

Snoozing on the hearth with a hefalump keeping guard!


----------



## Maxine67

Nikkai being brave and getting his feet wet!


----------



## Magyarmum

Not another photo .... I'm sick of hiding from the paparazzi!


----------



## dorrit

Murphy's first love......Water !


----------



## new westie owner

Sleep time


----------



## westie~ma

Been in London this week, its hot so taking it easy, no big walks just pottling around Bushy park as he loves the smells.


















And obligatory rolling .....


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Been in London this week, its hot so taking it easy, no big walks just pottling around Bushy park as he loves the smells.
> View attachment 316993
> 
> 
> View attachment 316994
> 
> 
> And obligatory rolling .....
> 
> View attachment 316995


Lovely Monty


----------



## dorrit

all that running about in the woods is great for Murphy but a pain in the behind for me because of all those sticky ball things at this time of year.. Removal tips welcome


----------



## lullabydream

dorrit said:


> all that running about in the woods is great for Murphy but a pain in the behind for me because of all those sticky ball things at this time of year.. Removal tips welcome
> View attachment 317064


No removal tips...but when you find some let me know!


----------



## Magyarmum

dorrit said:


> all that running about in the woods is great for Murphy but a pain in the behind for me because of all those sticky ball things at this time of year.. Removal tips welcome
> View attachment 317064


I have the same problem with those sticky balls getting in the fur on Gwylim's legs and undercarriage. The best way I've found of removing them is with a slicker brush.


----------



## Dogloverlou

Phoolf said:


> View attachment 316777


Missed pics of Targ! How is the big fluffy lad?


----------



## PawsOnMe

Not a dog pic but I visited a farm with my Brownie group today and saw a Llama that looked exactly like how Jasper would look like in Llama form :Shy It came over with it's mouth partially open with a really surprised look on its face and it was just like how Jasper looks when he's saying hello to someone! 








The other Llama had such gorgeous eyes.


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> Not a dog pic but I visited a farm with my Brownie group today and saw a Llama that looked exactly like how Jasper would look like in Llama form :Shy It came over with it's mouth partially open with a really surprised look on its face and it was just like how Jasper looks when he's saying hello to someone!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The other Llama had such gorgeous eyes.


Jasper in llama form..love it!


----------



## dorrit

Magyarmum said:


> I have the same problem with those sticky balls getting in the fur on Gwylim's legs and undercarriage. The best way I've found of removing them is with a slicker brush.


Thanks for that tip...I dug around in my big box of dog stuff and found a slicker brush, does the trick wonderfully!


----------



## dorrit

Murphy and Mr P by the lake


----------



## picaresque

Really like that one, @dorrit


----------



## magpie

Photogenic as ever...


----------



## ladyisla

Zoomies!


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 317494
> 
> Zoomies!


Ears pinned back for less wind resistance


----------



## Magyarmum

Mum wot's Georgie sniffing?










Help mum I think I'm being chased by a strange creature!










When Gwylim and I went to look the "creature" was a snake that had been sunbathing on the track! And of course hadn't got my camera ready to take a photo before it wriggled away into the undergrowth!


----------



## shadowmare

After 52 hours of travelling we have finally reached Lithuania and now are getting a well deserved rest.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Love this silly crazy girl!


----------



## Honeys mum

PawsOnMe said:


> Love this silly crazy girl!


Awww she is one gorgeous girl. Love the first pic.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Honeys mum said:


> Awww she is one gorgeous girl. Love the first pic.


Aw thanks, she's my little lovey.
Bit unfortunate placement with the pillow in that first pic xD I sent it to my OH and he thought she was bleeding


----------



## Honeys mum

PawsOnMe said:


> Aw thanks, she's my little lovey.
> Bit unfortunate placement with the pillow in that first pic xD I sent it to my OH and he thought she was bleeding


Oh no, I never even noticed that,but it does look a bit like that.Afraid I was too busy looking at her cute face. Bless her she's so angelic.


----------



## Magyarmum

Muuum! Why is Georgina's bum sticking up in the air? And why are all the flowers staring at me?


----------



## dorrit

I fell ..honest I did..


----------



## new westie owner

Bobby keeping an eye out who goes out and who comes in front door


----------



## 8tansox

It's too hot mummmm


----------



## dorrit

Its going to be hot so we were up and out at 6,30 to a local nature reserve, Murphy had a good walk and we had breakfast al fresco.


----------



## Baskervillle

At Pride! The lurcher belongs to my ex collage tutor, my friend was dog sitting her


----------



## dorrit

We had breakfast by the sea this morning.


----------



## ladyisla

Not entirely sure about that haybale...









That's better!


----------



## Magyarmum

Two noses are better than one!


----------



## new westie owner

Think these 2 are plotting something  off on our holidays on Friday 2 weeks of walks and exploring Bobby loves it be Ellie's first holiday with us


----------



## westie~ma

Tenby last night


----------



## ladyisla

See a bench, have a rest!


----------



## PawsOnMe

Giddy up Jasper!


----------



## ladyisla

Heidi has a bit of a thing about climbing on stuff - I turned away to look at my phone for a minute and she had jumped up on to the stump of this tree where it had split and had mooched along it  it's quite a bit higher than the photo looks! She is daft, scared of hay bale one day and up a tree the next!


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 319441
> 
> Heidi has a bit of a thing about climbing on stuff - I turned away to look at my phone for a minute and she had jumped up on to the stump of this tree where it had split and had mooched along it  it's quite a bit higher than the photo looks! She is daft, scared of hay bale one day and up a tree the next!


Did she get down by herself?

When Mont gets himself in a pickle I say "come on, work it out" before I help him just to see if he'd be able to solve it himself ... Mont's pickle involves taking the wrong route on our walks, never up trees tho


----------



## Boxerluver30

cute samson by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## ladyisla

westie~ma said:


> Did she get down by herself?
> 
> When Mont gets himself in a pickle I say "come on, work it out" before I help him just to see if he'd be able to solve it himself ... Mont's pickle involves taking the wrong route on our walks, never up trees tho


Bless him! Yes I wasn't sure quite what she would do, so I told her to stay while I took a photo  and then she walked back down again and jumped off!


----------



## westie~ma

ladyisla said:


> Bless him! Yes I wasn't sure quite what she would do, so I told her to stay while I took a photo  and then she walked back down again and jumped off!


Clever girl


----------



## dorrit

The humans did gardening and Murphy helped...


----------



## Magyarmum

What do you do with two dogs who hate getting their paw wet?

How much longer do I have to stand in this cold water?









Thank you, thank you Kinga for saving my life!









Help me someone! She's trying to drown me!


----------



## dorrit

out and about..


----------



## ZiggyB

A wet walk for us all yesterday, but we all had fun in any case


----------



## dorrit




----------



## ladyisla

Testing out her camouflage on one of her many sit downs...


----------



## PawsOnMe

You'd think they didn't have a comfy bed


----------



## ZiggyB

Ziggy, delighted that piggy has come on holiday with us!


----------



## Dogloverlou

Missy headshot.


----------



## ladyisla

Just had a few days in Devon!









Beach time! 
















Underwhelmed by the cliff railway


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Been an absolute age since I've been on here. Love this thread see everyone's lovely doggies!

Maisie chilling










Buddy letting it all hang out!


----------



## Magyarmum

When you suddenly become the most interesting thing in the universe ..... could it be the sandwich I'm eating?


----------



## Maxine67

Nikkai enjoying the view at Lake Windermere


----------



## Nonnie

Big ears!

2017-08-19_06-00-52 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Lexiedhb

This morning was all about running, now is all about.....


----------



## dorrit

Soggy morning but Murphy doesnt mind.


----------



## Nonnie

2017-08-20_02-16-19 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

2017-08-20_02-16-08 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## JRB123

My husband and 2 daughters are in the Peak District! I'm at home taking care of Cody! He has turned into my shadow - even outside the loo waiting for me!!! 
We've been out walking this morning anda trip to the park later! But here he is outside the loo!!!


----------



## Sarah H

Enjoying a lazy Sunday...


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Nonnie

2017-08-25_02-44-04 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## icklemunch

Nonnie said:


> 2017-08-25_02-44-04 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


Where is his Harness from please? Looks very comfy!


----------



## Nonnie

icklemunch said:


> Where is his Harness from please? Looks very comfy!


http://indi-dog.co.uk/

Its made to measure, so i was able to have is sitting quite far back from his pits.

Must say, im very impressed with the quality. His Haqihana was causing a skin reaction, making it thick, black and lumpy and was rubbing his fur away, which is why i went to a fleece lined one in the end. I *think* he may have an issue with certain materials.

Took 5 weeks from ordering to delivery, but tbh, i feel it was well worth it. Washes well (its been washed a lot already, and we've only had it a couple of weeks!) and comes in orange. What more could anyone want?


----------



## dorrit

Today 2 photos. a before and after because playing on the sand is great but according to Murphy a mud bath is better!








aps,


----------



## icklemunch

Nonnie said:


> http://indi-dog.co.uk/
> 
> Its made to measure, so i was able to have is sitting quite far back from his pits.
> 
> Must say, im very impressed with the quality. His Haqihana was causing a skin reaction, making it thick, black and lumpy and was rubbing his fur away, which is why i went to a fleece lined one in the end. I *think* he may have an issue with certain materials.
> 
> Took 5 weeks from ordering to delivery, but tbh, i feel it was well worth it. Washes well (its been washed a lot already, and we've only had it a couple of weeks!) and comes in orange. What more could anyone want?


Thanks so much!


----------



## 8tansox

My three this afternoon...


----------



## debble

Piglet and I on our first outing to a busy park today...









Piglet after his long, hard day of being carried around and getting a LOT of attention...!


----------



## ShibaPup




----------



## Mirandashell

debble said:


> Piglet and I on our first outing to a busy park today...
> View attachment 322862
> 
> 
> Piglet after his long, hard day of being carried around and getting a LOT of attention...!
> 
> View attachment 322864


Oh! He's a Daschie! I looked at the second picture first and could not work out what was going on there! Then it clicked into perspective when I saw the first photo.


----------



## debble

Mirandashell said:


> Oh! He's a Daschie! I looked at the second picture first and could not work out what was going on there! Then it clicked into perspective when I saw the first photo.


:Hilarious Yes, he's a miniature dachshund. Second photo is him zonked out after our day out!


----------



## Mirandashell

Ah bless him!


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy making sure we got his shopping list!


----------



## dorrit

Its raining but the fun goes on....Here is Murphys idea of a rope trick...see, it unravels !


----------



## debble

Decided to go for a nice scenic walk today by the river since Piglet was full of energy and it's sunny out...

Where did all the energy go?!?


----------



## Nonnie

2017-09-01_04-40-13 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxerluver30

Took Samson to Blackpool beach today, love this action shot of him 
20170901_131628 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## jamat

debble said:


> Decided to go for a nice scenic walk today by the river since Piglet was full of energy and it's sunny out...
> 
> Where did all the energy go?!?
> View attachment 323294


Piglet is such a gorgeous little thing


----------



## ShibaPup

A more accurate representation of Lily - she's either busy...









Or...


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## ladyisla

Whoosh!


----------



## Nonnie

Neds first Whimzee...

Wtf is that?

2017-09-03_01-24-59 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

2017-09-03_01-24-36 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-03_01-23-41 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-03_01-24-01 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Then it started to drizzle so he's now in a sulk.


----------



## Mirandashell

Was he meant to eat the top of it?


----------



## Nonnie

Mirandashell said:


> Was he meant to eat the top of it?


Yes.

Its just a veggie dog treat. Entirely edible.


----------



## Mirandashell

Oh right! I've never seen them before.


----------



## Nonnie

Mirandashell said:


> Oh right! I've never seen them before.


https://www.whimzees.com/

These are them.

Pets at Home sell them. Currently on offer in store. This is the largest in the toothbrush style.


----------



## Mirandashell

Thank you! I shall have to get some of those for Ty.


----------



## shadowmare




----------



## westie~ma

Hang on ... wait for me!










Where to now? (how very Welsh )










Come on then I'm waiting!


----------



## Nonnie

Pretty please?

2017-09-07_07-17-39 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxerluver30

20170908_122114 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## welshdoglover

Photo of samson is gorgeous, as they all are, I really must learn how to upload pics.


----------



## Boxerluver30

welshdoglover said:


> Photo of samson is gorgeous, as they all are, I really must learn how to upload pics.


Thank you 

I use Flickr which is fairly easy to use. You have to have a Yahoo account to use it. If you need any help with it then I would be happy to help talk you through it


----------



## ZiggyB

Trying to watch tv in my house is like:


----------



## dorrit

ewwww yuk that mud doesnt taste as nice as it looks....


----------



## Boxer123

Morning run


----------



## Boxer123

Enjoying a fro yo after the run


----------



## Boxerluver30

dorrit said:


> ewwww yuk that mud doesnt taste as nice as it looks....
> 
> View attachment 324516


I've been meaning to ask, what breed is Murphy?


----------



## Nonnie

Nom, trachea.

2017-09-10_05-55-04 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## ladyisla




----------



## westie~ma

Mont has been with me in London since Thursday, we got back today, think he missed his sofa


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Side by side bless them!


----------



## Nonnie

Catalogue pose!
2017-09-13_03-29-12 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Neds totally in love with my mothers cat...

2017-09-13_03-31-09 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-13_03-30-37 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-13_03-30-11 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-13_03-31-22 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## dorrit

Its been exactly one year since Murphy came home.... Spot the difference anyone?


----------



## ZiggyB

This morning's madness!


----------



## debble

Walk at the beach today, Piglet's becoming quite the poser


----------



## Nonnie

2017-09-14_05-12-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## ZiggyB

Aw Ned is too handsome @Nonnie !


----------



## Nonnie

ZiggyB said:


> Aw Ned is too handsome @Nonnie !


He gets that comment a lot.

I think he looks weird.


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## PawsOnMe

Grumpy throw the chicken face.


----------



## Boxerluver30

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 325166
> 
> View attachment 325167
> 
> Grumpy throw the chicken face.
> View attachment 325168


Is Izzy a Lakeland terrier?


----------



## 8tansox

Here's a few of mine taken this morning...


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxerluver30 said:


> Is Izzy a Lakeland terrier?


Yeah she is, in desperate need of a groom so she's looking more ball of fluff than a Lakeland at the moment


----------



## Burrowzig

Not the usual out-and-about photo, but one of my new trophy display shelves in the downstairs toilet. I love the agility equipment ones - Kite won 4 of them in August.


----------



## picaresque

Well you can tell by the way I use my walk, I has my ball, no time to bork


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Boxer123

Lily wanted to show off her ball to like minded folk.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Boxer123 said:


> View attachment 325479


She reminds me of my old brindle boxer boy Jay who I lost 4 years ago now, he had a similar white chest patch and 3 white paws, one brindle. Lovely girl


----------



## Boxer123

Thank you boxer lover she is a pleasure to have around.


----------



## Boxerluver30

He looks possessed :Nailbiting:Hilarious

20170918_105634 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## westie~ma

On the coastal path, earlier today ...










Beautiful beaches whichever way we walked.



















Got to Tenby as well ...


----------



## Lolapagola

12 week old Lola relaxing with her bone


----------



## Nonnie

Tripe day!

Which i sat and cut up with shitty scissors last week. Blergh.

2017-09-21_08-20-20 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-21_08-20-45 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
2017-09-21_08-21-04 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

Frozen otherwise he can just swallow it whole!


----------



## westie~ma

Lolapagola said:


> 12 week old Lola relaxing with her bone
> View attachment 326119


Oh my word, so cute :Happy


----------



## Lolapagola

westie~ma said:


> Oh my word, so cute :Happy


Thank you


----------



## Nonnie

Peanut butter dipped Whimzee..

2017-09-24_02-07-12 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Staffy Si

Relaxing after his longggggg walk, now I get a bit of peace and quiet hahaha.


----------



## Boxerluver30

20170928_074558 by devonwigzell, on Flickr

This mornings walk, bit eerie


----------



## Staffy Si

Boxerluver30 said:


> 20170928_074558 by devonwigzell, on Flickr
> 
> This mornings walk, bit eerie


Lol it looks like he's thinking the same,


----------



## Mirandashell

Nonnie said:


> Peanut butter dipped Whimzee..
> 
> 2017-09-24_02-07-12 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


He's not keen on that one then?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Staffy Si said:


> Lol it looks like he's thinking the same,


Haha he was actually looking at another dog who was walking in the opposite direction


----------



## Staffy Si

Boxerluver30 said:


> Haha he was actually looking at another dog who was walking in the opposite direction


I was going to add the same but I thought he might of spotted a bunny rabbit lol.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Staffy Si said:


> I was going to add the same but I thought he might of spotted a bunny rabbit lol.


If he had spotted a rabbit I would have been dragged across the field before I had the chance to take the pic :Hilarious


----------



## Staffy Si

Boxerluver30 said:


> If he had spotted a rabbit I would have been dragged across the field before I had the chance to take the pic :Hilarious


Lol I can just imagine you in that situation with quick random snapshots of sky, ground, tree, bush I'm grinning here


----------



## ZiggyB

@westie~ma , I think you are near my neck of the woods! Lovely coastlines


----------



## ZiggyB

Today was the first day I've let Ziggy off the lead since his op...he was soo happy to be free and so was I! Got up to some good old fashioned exploring in the woods in autumn, best place to be this season





























'Look I brought woods back with me!'







'what, I can't keep them?'


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Burrowzig




----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Boxerluver30

20171015_102356 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## shadowmare

Got a new tartan bandana today and went to a wee dog event in town!


----------



## dorrit

Murphy took us for a nice walk in the woods today.


----------



## Nonnie

Die Jolly Ball, die!

2017-10-16_04-17-23 by Ned Ster, on Flickr

He did make me laugh - he would only play with it on the blanket. If it touched the grass (which i massacred with my flymo yesterday) he didnt want it.


----------



## picaresque

Gelert with his new Favourite Thing


----------



## Burrowzig

My lot in the park, in an old quarry


----------



## JRB123

We went to the beach today!


----------



## dorrit

Its often still not fully light when we walk Murphy and we keep loosing balls in the leaves and shadows so I bought these soft balls with lights... Now we can see exactly where the \ball has gone! (only to be played with under supervison while out and about we would never allow Murphy to be alone with a toy containing a battery or lights)


----------



## Nonnie

2017-10-28_06-59-02 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Boxerluver30

Samson with his new skull and crossbones bandana 
20171028_174200 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Magyarmum

Waiting for mum to open the gate!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Frosty morning walk

20171030_075659 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## dorrit

My special photo is not of a dog but a memory ( the signifacance of which is in rainbow bridge thread.) It made my day even if it does make me tearful.


----------



## 8tansox

Took this a couple of days ago, Fletcher clearly wanted to pose for the camera this time.


----------



## Boxer123

This morning was beautiful


----------



## PawsOnMe

I lost 3 rows of stitches tonight when Jasper got my wool stuck round his leg and ran around the room with it chasing him


----------



## S.crane

Lots of fun at the beach this evening. Here's Loki practising being a gazelle.


----------



## westie~ma

Thundershirts are Go!!!!!!!


----------



## Aahlly

It was so nice by the reservoir this evening, freezing but a beautiful sunset. Ghost had his eye on the ducks :Hilarious


----------



## Burrowzig

This from a couple of says ago


----------



## Mirandashell

Watching Pogdogs!


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## Mirandashell

Cat patrol!










Fed up now....










RSPCA face.


----------



## JRB123

Trying to get me to play with the pink emu puppet with him!


----------



## lullabydream




----------



## Magyarmum

I have a feeling I'm being watched!


----------



## JRB123

Down by the river


----------



## S.crane

We decided to go to a different park this morning and Loki decided this fallen tree was a great place to watch everything from. I swear he's part cat. It was a lovely walk though.


----------



## BlueJay

I've just been sent baby photos of Hiccup when he was in rescue 










I can't cope
♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


----------



## Boxerluver30

BlueJay said:


> I've just been sent baby photos of Hiccup when he was in rescue
> 
> View attachment 333221
> 
> 
> I can't cope
> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


Omg those ears <3.


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Mirandashell

> I've just been sent baby photos of Hiccup when he was in rescue


Those ears are magnificent!


----------



## S.crane

Taken yesterday. It was such a beautiful sunset I had to share.


----------



## ebonycat

BlueJay said:


> I've just been sent baby photos of Hiccup when he was in rescue
> 
> View attachment 333221
> 
> 
> I can't cope
> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


Oh gosh those ears...... isn't he just too adorable :Kissxx


----------



## Boxerluver30

20171125_124531 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## cbcdesign

Duchess on the Mendips this morning at Charterhouse. All that grey cloud dumped cold sleet on us half an hour later.

http://www.cbcdesign.co.uk/FS/DuchatBlackmoor.jpg


----------



## Mirandashell

New toy!









Oops.....


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday down in West Wales on Mont's favourite beach










Today in Bushy Park


----------



## PawsOnMe

Untangling the lights with Izzy's help


----------



## westie~ma

Weather is better here, no rain so far so me and Mont are getting out every day.


----------



## TheQueenG

Rufus is just sleeping lots as he's fighting meningitis (SRMA).


----------



## Mirandashell

Oh bless him.


----------



## Boxerluver30

TheQueenG said:


> View attachment 335782
> Rufus is just sleeping lots as he's fighting meningitis (SRMA).


Sending healing vibes his way, I wasn't even aware dogs could get menigitis


----------



## TheQueenG

Boxerluver30 said:


> Sending healing vibes his way, I wasn't even aware dogs could get menigitis


Thank you.

It's not contagious - it's an auto immune disorder - which will take at least 6 months to recover from. And he can have further flare ups. 
It's a horrid disease. I miss my playful guy! All he does is easy, drink and sleep.


----------



## Boxerluver30

TheQueenG said:


> Thank you.
> 
> It's not contagious - it's an auto immune disorder - which will take at least 6 months to recover from. And he can have further flare ups.
> It's a horrid disease. I miss my playful guy! All he does is easy, drink and sleep.


Sounds similar to it in humans then, one of my childhood friends had it and it took a while for her to recover but she did and she is fine now. I'm sure your boy will be fine as well x


----------



## westie~ma

Left him to go out for food in town, came home and he'd found one of his tennis balls from somewhere.


----------



## Boxerluver30

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 336019
> 
> Left him to go out for food in town, came home and he'd found one of his tennis balls from somewhere.


He looks very angry


----------



## Mirandashell

He don't half! Were your ankles safe?


----------



## westie~ma

Boxerluver30 said:


> He looks very angry


That's his meanie, tough terrier look.
Only get a terrier if you are prepared for them to stare straight into the core of your soul 



Mirandashell said:


> He don't half! Were your ankles safe?


Partly narked at me that I left him to go out


----------



## KPope

I love this picture of her in the fall leaves. Took this last week. This week has been cold weather, rain, and suppose to have snow flurries tomorrow. Glad I got a chance to take this picture while the leaves were dry. She is adorable with the wind blowing in her face.


----------



## Mirandashell

@Westie-ma I'm sat on my sofa with George next to me and he's just reacted to the photo! Ears up, head forward, hard stare.... I scrolled past quick!


----------



## PawsOnMe

"Throw that teeny tiny snowball!"


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Westie Mum

I keep forgetting this thread is here!

Poppy double stacking on clean beds fresh from the dryer last night ....


----------



## Westie Mum

BlueJay said:


> I've just been sent baby photos of Hiccup when he was in rescue
> 
> View attachment 333221
> 
> 
> I can't cope
> ♥ ♥ ♥ ♥


Oh my, how utterly adorable was baby hiccup :Kiss



westie~ma said:


> View attachment 336019
> 
> Left him to go out for food in town, came home and he'd found one of his tennis balls from somewhere.


Ha-ha master of cross face! Consider yourself well and truly told off !


----------



## dorrit

Murphy was muddy and dad said he could wash his paws in the pond... Murphy was excited and thought dad might like to wash his feet too but dad wasn't playing...














Oops !


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## TrackerTeddy

Teddy's first taste of snow


----------



## westie~ma

Westie Mum said:


> I keep forgetting this thread is here!
> 
> Poppy double stacking on clean beds fresh from the dryer last night ....
> 
> View attachment 336126


She looks so comfy, gorgeous girl


----------



## Westie Mum

westie~ma said:


> She looks so comfy, gorgeous girl


Thank you  yep, she definitely likes her comforts and even better when it's hot from the dryer !


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 336019
> 
> Left him to go out for food in town, came home and he'd found one of his tennis balls from somewhere.


Aww handsome Monty


----------



## new westie owner

Holding paws


----------



## Mirandashell

new westie owner said:


> Holding paws


 Leave it, mate. Leave it. It's not worth it!


----------



## westie~ma

Westie Mum said:


> Thank you  yep, she definitely likes her comforts and even better when it's hot from the dryer !


Built for comfort 
I say this about Mont all the time, he seems to have a built in radar for the comfiest spots 



new westie owner said:


> Aww handsome Monty


Thank you xx
Your two look best friends, very sweet.


----------



## CrazydogsX2

My cheeky girl this morning


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Built for comfort
> I say this about Mont all the time, he seems to have a built in radar for the comfiest spots
> 
> Thank you xx
> Your two look best friends, very sweet.


They are best buddies so close now


----------



## Boxer123

Snowwwww!


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> They are best buddies so close now


So pleased for you. 
You did a good job there xxx


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Loving the pics on here. Envying the snow ones more!


----------



## Boxer123

Zoomies in the snow.


----------



## VickynHolly

I haven't posted for ages!






























Could of spammed you with about 50, but picked most recent ones.
Cookie and Oreo








Lola








Plus we have Flo but I don't seem to have a photo of her.


----------



## Boxerluver30

VickynHolly said:


> I haven't posted for ages!
> View attachment 336948
> 
> View attachment 336949
> View attachment 336951
> View attachment 336952
> 
> Could of spammed you with about 50, but picked most recent ones.
> Cookie and Oreo
> View attachment 336953
> 
> Lola
> View attachment 336954
> 
> Plus we have Flo but I don't seem to have a photo of her.


Love happy collie faces . Oh and you may not have seen me before so hi


----------



## Westie Mum

You know it's cold when the dogs double stack in "the hammock" - otherwise known as the space in between the bottom of my legs with a throw over it.

Tonight they both wanted in cause the heating on 25 degrees 24/7 clearly isn't good enough


----------



## Sproglet

Can we get this thread as a sticky? I love looking at the photos and will add some too, but I keep losing it


----------



## Boxerluver30

Sproglet said:


> Can we get this thread as a sticky? I love looking at the photos and will add some too, but I keep losing it


I think you could pm one of the mods and ask them?


----------



## VickynHolly

Boxerluver30 said:


> Love happy collie faces . Oh and you may not have seen me before so hi


Hi 
She is always happy when playing. I have about 1000 thousands of her like this, just can't help myself


----------



## Lexiedhb

I bet you were expecting a big ginger bullbreed.....


----------



## lullabydream

Lexiedhb said:


> I bet you were expecting a big ginger bullbreed.....
> View attachment 337319


Who is this imposter...the none ginger variety?


----------



## Mirandashell

That photo looks very ...... Godfather.


----------



## Lexiedhb

lullabydream said:


> Who is this imposter...the none ginger variety?


He's my mother in law's spangle. Hideous separation anxiety, she's bogged off to a wedding so I have a small Friesian cow looking dog for the weekend.......


----------



## Westie Mum

Lexiedhb said:


> He's my mother in law's spangle. Hideous separation anxiety, she's bogged off to a wedding so I have a small Friesian cow looking dog for the weekend.......


Hope she still manages to give you a preview of the spaniel wag, nowt beats it !


----------



## Lexiedhb

Westie Mum said:


> Hope she still manages to give you a preview of the spaniel wag, nowt beats it !


Spangle wag- the dog is mental. Went to my local canal today, nonstop crazy for two hours including a rescue from said canal ... .. bless him he's over done it, and is now sparko...... He's a nice boy, if a little nervous


----------



## Westie Mum

Lexiedhb said:


> Spangle wag- the dog is mental. Went to my local canal today, nonstop crazy for two hours including a rescue from said canal ... .. bless him he's over done it, and is now sparko...... He's a nice boy, if a little nervous


Ha-ha yeah they are pretty full on  my Sophie was partial to the canal :Jawdrop

What does Dex make of him ?


----------



## LinznMilly

Made this a sticky. If anyone disagrees, let me know.


----------



## Lexiedhb

Westie Mum said:


> Ha-ha yeah they are pretty full on  my Sophie was partial to the canal :Jawdrop
> 
> What does Dex make of him ?


He doesn't!! They haven't met. Dex is a joint custody dog. He's also not a fan of the "busy" breeds lol


----------



## Sproglet

How you supposed to sleep with this sprawled over you? She's comfy though


----------



## rufusbear

Tried to get a nice pic of all four by the Christmas tree Toby had other ideas tho


----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshot from today .....resting on a sunday after his walks


----------



## Jemymah

Snapshot from today. We popped in to a Christmas fair at a doggy play park near us. Casey did really well, played very nicely with the other dogs. Very very good with the younger pups there. She did tell off another much bigger dog when they both went for the same ball (the ball landed beside Casey) but they were ok after that, I tried to think calm thoughts. Not sure tennis balls in an enclosed multiple doggy area are a good idea! Not for my nerves anyway.
Santa paws was there but we didn't push our luck by visiting him as Casey had been so good with attention from strangers in the park.
Really proud of her - as always!


----------



## Dogloverlou

rufusbear said:


> Tried to get a nice pic of all four by the Christmas tree Toby had other ideas tho
> View attachment 337386


Oh my! Is the little one at the front a Scottie or Scottie mix?


----------



## Lexiedhb

Different day, different dog......


----------



## Kim Watcham

a new day......archie after his groom hair cut day today...


----------



## Mirandashell

Lexiedhb said:


> View attachment 337636
> 
> 
> Different day, different dog......


Now look ball, me and you need to have words.


----------



## Kim Watcham

OUR AFTERNOON OUT TODAY


----------



## Kim Watcham

having a rest


----------



## Lexiedhb

Blending in with the autumn colours.....


----------



## lullabydream

Which one is the real chihuahua??


----------



## Kim Watcham

A walk along clacton seafront very wet and cold today ...but arch loves the cold


----------



## Kim Watcham

Just resting and taking it all in along the seafront today after a long run on the beach


----------



## Kim Watcham

this eve is cuddle time for me and our boy....anda


----------



## Kim Watcham

today has been busy so now its CUDDLE TIME ...anda


----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshot from today ......an hours beach walk then a nice wash off them paws ...then rest time ...anda


----------



## Kim Watcham

ARCHIE AT THE CARE HOME CHRISTMAS PARTY LAST NIGHT ummyanda


----------



## Magyarmum

Mum I think it's snowing!










Can I come back in .... my paws are cold?


----------



## Kim Watcham

MY SNAP FROM TODAY...ummyanda


----------



## Kim Watcham

A CHRISTMAS EVE REST AFTER AN HOURS WALK ummyanda


----------



## Kim Watcham

A CHRISTMAS EVE REST AFTER AN HOURS RUN ON CLACTONS BEACH anda


----------



## Kim Watcham

a few snaps from today ....Christmas day


----------



## Sarah H

Opening pressies 









And now snoozing in front of the fire after a very tiring day of playing and eating!


----------



## Kim Watcham

BOXING DAY SNAPSHOT...


----------



## Kim Watcham

boxing day snapshot.....


----------



## S.crane

I'm sure he had more white when we left, as you can imagine he got a hose down when we got home.


----------



## Kim Watcham

Little archie a bit under the weather today so off to the vets we go a pulled muscle for poor archie he jumped off our chairnand i seem to think this is how he done it so pain killers and antiinflammotry so in a few days he should be ok if not im to take him back ...so no clacton beach for us today its been rest day for arch ...


----------



## Kim Watcham

archie feeling a lot better today .....


----------



## Kim Watcham

A SNAPSHOT FROM OUR DAY....ummy


----------



## ZiggyB

A nice dry day for a walk (run, roll and swim!)


----------



## Kim Watcham

A SNAPSHOT OF OUR DAY ....


----------



## Kim Watcham

GREAT FRIENDS....


----------



## Kim Watcham

ITS BEEN A BUSY DAY ....


----------



## Kim Watcham

ITS BEEN A BUSY DAY....anda


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Pouring with rain and freezing cold here all day - Emma looking longingly for it to stop....


----------



## westie~ma

We're in Bushy Park


----------



## Boxer123

Boxers doing boxer things.


----------



## Kim Watcham

A GREAT RUN ON CLACTONS BEACH...ummy


----------



## Kim Watcham

CLACTON SEAFRONT THIS MORNING....ARCHIES HAD A GOOD WALK BEFORE THE RAIN COMES...ummy


----------



## westie~ma

Mont, survived the NYE fireworks (trusty Thundershirt) totally chilled out.


----------



## westie~ma

After posting that last pic, he looked over at me ...


----------



## dorrit

Sunrise on New years day and Murphy is already on the beach


----------



## Kim Watcham

A NEW DAY..NEW MONTH ..NEW YEAR ...2018....OUR SNAPSHOT FROM THIS MORNING ...ARCHIE ON HIS ROUNDS TO THE CARE HOME...


----------



## Kim Watcham

a busy day house work etc ...archie going into the care home....then washing ironing etc ....then lunch ....then a very wet walk for me and archie so then we came home so he could have them paws washed and a bit of a pamper with his new gifts he had for xmas his hair dryer and bath robe ummy


----------



## Kim Watcham

all fresh and clean after our wet walk .....pamper afternoon for my TZU.....ummy


----------



## Kim Watcham

ITS A HI FROM ARCHIE TODAY...anda


----------



## dorrit

I know its because hes running but the lights on his collar make it look like hes shooting laser beams... My Jedi dog lol


----------



## Kim Watcham

our start off the DAY


----------



## Kim Watcham

OUR START OFF THE DAY ....ARCHIE BOY LOVES HIS BED ....


----------



## Kim Watcham

NO .. beach walks for archie today due to sand storm so an hour walk round the town and houses ....


----------



## Carl Quinn

Some absolutely wonderful pics on this thread! Thought I would add another to it


----------



## Kim Watcham

MY TZU LOOKING HIS BEST .....


----------



## westie~ma

More Bushy Park pics

My "on the path" dog


----------



## Kim Watcham

its a wet old day today BUT never mind me and archie always find things to do on his walks so this afternoon we have been to visit in
 




















boy who loves everyone around our town most folk know him and he loves it ....


----------



## winterrose

We went on a walk with my friend and her dogs


----------



## dorrit

Whats that? You wanted a close up...ok..


----------



## Canine K9




----------



## Finn99

Finn says hi


----------



## Kim Watcham

archies snapshot from today in his new collar ....and looking after me


----------



## Kim Watcham

hi all just had to share ...iv just had this lovley canvas photo come from when we took archie on his holiday ...feeling happy....


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180111_115340 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## picaresque

Pupface









And his squeaky egg which is super best fun toy


----------



## Mirandashell

Canine K9 said:


> View attachment 340938


 Love that photo! 'What? What you want? I was busy sniffing, hooman!'


----------



## Kim Watcham

due to not being able to go out for a bit as iv just had an op I thought id look throught some old photos you would like to see ..FUN N GAMES WITH ARCHIE IN THE SUMMER ....


----------



## dorrit

Misty morning but Murphy was having fun.


----------



## lullabydream

Mummy got a brand new bed...it's super comfy!


----------



## lullabydream

Day 2 of new bed..and Eevee says it's all mine..sticking her tongue out in the process!


----------



## Kim Watcham

how the sky is looking in clacton


----------



## Canine K9

Baileys got his pocket money


----------



## Kim Watcham

high winds in Essex today ....so the bush in our garden got ripped out by its roots ...so no more trimming


----------



## Kim Watcham

HOW DAFT IS THIS BOY .....he loves to look at the news paper ....


----------



## Kim Watcham

A WET AND MUCKY DAY IN ESSEX ....so them paws need a wash ....


----------



## Kim Watcham

arch being a little silly after his paw wash....then looking GOOD.....then feeling SLEEPY.....


----------



## Magyarmum

Look wot a lot of logs we've got!










Logs big enough for a Sarplaninac like Oscar or Zara to stand on .... well nearly big enough!










And little ones small enough for the tiniest Chi to climb on ....










So Georgina and Gwylim say that any of their doggy friends who want to come along and play on the logs are welcome to do so!


----------



## Kim Watcham

a much better day in Essex today for weather very mild sunny and dry better then yesterday ...so of I go to hospital today after my leg n foot op 3 weeks ago a trip to bury st Edmunds hospital very nice hospital I was well looked after 3 weeks ago like this morning a good trip up there and all was great my foot is healing good the same as my leg iv just had my left foot reconstructed and also had bone graft bone taken from my leg and put in my foot to rebuild me a nice new foot due to being flat footed ...all is very good with my visit this morning I'm healing good and all the stiches came out so feeling very good and happy she said I can go on short walks now with archie and still rest the same till I go back in 4 weeks for x rays hope all is good then .....feeling HAPPY with my day today .....


----------



## lullabydream

My OH and Cleo..not only does he get her a chair to sit on..he puts a cushion on it for her comfort...just so she's near by him..and apparently he not little dog fan!!


----------



## westie~ma

Yesterday, my "Persil dog" blinding me in the sun


----------



## Teddy-dog

Two whippets doing what they do best - relaxing! 
And a Teddy (with ghost face) getting in the way!


----------



## Kim Watcham

ARCHIE IN THE MEERKAT POSE.....AND HIM BEING SILLY TODAY ......


----------



## Kim Watcham

A FEW SNAPS FROM TODAY ....A SUNNY CLACTON ....MY FIRST WALK WITH ARCHIE ON MY OWN DOWN TO OUR BEACH SINCH MY OP ...GREAT WALK


----------



## Kim Watcham

ARCHIE LOVES A FACE WASH.....


----------



## Kim Watcham

TIME TO ....RELAX


----------



## lullabydream

Kim Watcham said:


> ARCHIE LOVES A FACE WASH.....
> View attachment 343044


I haven't got my baby bath now...but I wish I kept it because that's how I always bathed my first dog...no central heating in my old house so I always bathed them in the baby bath in the living room, which had a fire, in one!...now I use the sink occasionally for my toy breeds!


----------



## Kim Watcham

aww bless .....I first got a baby bath of the car boot for £3 when archie was a pup he loved it so much I got him a new one for his last bday of the internet I have no problems with bathing him I bath hi about every 6 or 8 weeks but if his been on our beach I just pop about an inch of water in his bath to wash the sand out his paws and wipe his face he loves to be clean


----------



## lullabydream

Kim Watcham said:


> aww bless .....I first got a baby bath of the car boot for £3 when archie was a pup he loved it so much I got him a new one for his last bday of the internet I have no problems with bathing him I bath hi about every 6 or 8 weeks but if his been on our beach I just pop about an inch of water in his bath to wash the sand out his paws and wipe his face he loves to be clean


Mine was my children's...and we kept it.

Great bargains to be had at car boots...and I think baby baths are great for small dogs to be honest.


----------



## Kim Watcham

yes love the car boots not many on at the mo but later on they will start up again I love looking round them I take archie so he meets everyone ....yes baby baths are great for small dogs I love to bath archie and he seems to enjoy it he has his bath every 6 weeks when his groomer tammy comes to trim him she trims I bath archie when she goes so easy ...


----------



## Kim Watcham

BATH TIME


----------



## Kim Watcham

HE EVEN HAS HIS OWN BATH ROBE ...LOL


----------



## picaresque

Pillow hog


----------



## Kim Watcham

VERY CUTE ...


----------



## Kim Watcham

WAITING FOR HIS DADDY.....


----------



## Kim Watcham

a nice walk along the seafront today.....


----------



## Kim Watcham

archie RELAXING







.


----------



## Kim Watcham

FUN PICS.....


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sleepy Teds after tearing up my envelope!


----------



## Kim Watcham

Oh no ted what have you done....lol


----------



## Kim Watcham

a sleepy archie after a very busy day


----------



## Dogloverlou




----------



## Teddy-dog

Bit different - hope it's ok to put here! 
OH and I took Teddy for a walk with my horse and my mum and her loan pony this afternoon. Weather was dull but not raining, kept a lot of walkers away so we had a very peaceful walk  
We saw lots and lots of deer - mostly red but some roe too. Only saw a couple of dogs which Teddy was very well behaved with


----------



## lullabydream

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 343450
> 
> Bit different - hope it's ok to put here!
> OH and I took Teddy for a walk with my horse and my mum and her loan pony this afternoon. Weather was dull but not raining, kept a lot of walkers away so we had a very peaceful walk
> We saw lots and lots of deer - mostly red but some roe too. Only saw a couple of dogs which Teddy was very well behaved with


Great picture..I don't know why you had to apologise for posting it!


----------



## Kim Watcham

lovley pic


----------



## Teddy-dog

lullabydream said:


> Great picture..I don't know why you had to apologise for posting it!


Haha I'm not sure! I just thought it wasn't specially a doggy picture!


----------



## Kim Watcham

WAITING TO GO OUT.........HAVING FUN


----------



## Kim Watcham

A SNAPSHOT FROM TODAY......


----------



## Kim Watcham

busy day for archie....hair trim walk along the seafront then bath time for him


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180126_124446 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Kim Watcham

lovley photo


----------



## dorrit




----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshot from today.....


----------



## 8tansox

We're having a few days away in Cornwall, today it snowed. Anyway, here are some pictures taken yesterday. Hope you like them!






















[/ATTACH]


----------



## Kim Watcham

lovley photos....enjoy your time in cornwall very nice there


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180120_110859 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## Kim Watcham

archie out and about


----------



## Kim Watcham

this boys all tired out after going to visit family then a run on the beach ......ummy


----------



## Pardis

Being a snoozy pup after trying to get to grips with the 'come here' command.


----------



## Pardis

Puppy tush!


----------



## Kim Watcham

our snapshot from today......Walton on the naze


----------



## Pardis

Glad one of us gets to sleep...


----------



## Kim Watcham

out and about today with the help of carl and sophie ....


----------



## PawsOnMe

Jasper doing his snoop dog impression. 








Sneaky sleepy boy had squeezed into a teeny space on my laptop bag.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Rubbish picture as taken on the phone in the early morning but Teddy practicing his waits on our walk


----------



## Pardis

Not sure if lip stuck or just being cheeky!


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180209_080017 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## ladyisla

Birthday buffalo sausage treats!









4 today!


----------



## Boxerluver30

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 345174
> 
> Birthday buffalo sausage treats!
> 
> View attachment 345175
> 
> 4 today!


Happy birthday Heidi


----------



## Teddy-dog

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 345174
> 
> Birthday buffalo sausage treats!
> 
> View attachment 345175
> 
> 4 today!


Happy birthday!!!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Trying to find the sunny spot on the cat tree!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Came back from doing the horse this morning and Teddy wanted a cuddle


----------



## Pardis

Keep thinking the breeder sold me a cow...


----------



## PawsOnMe

Izzy Boo loves the hairdryer and always tries to get in a position where she can enjoy its warmness. Pampered girl :Happy


----------



## Pardis

Boris got to go on his first big boy walk today (vaccinations finally kicked in)!  Sadly I had to be at work


----------



## dorrit

A pint of your best please landlord....


----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshots from todays beach walk .....ummy


----------



## 8tansox

I know this is in dog chat, but, here's a wild Buzzard taken out today... sorry for the quality but they're off given half a chance...

Glorious day here, warm and sunny, perfect!


----------



## Kim Watcham

very nice pics ...


----------



## Pardis

Boris being terrorised at his first puppy party.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Sleepy Teds!


----------



## Pardis

Boris home now and dead


----------



## new westie owner

Just love these two


----------



## ladyisla

With her friend.


----------



## Kim Watcham

a gift from me to archie ....his new bandana


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teddy was poorly last night so I slept downstairs with him. I've been busy tonight so haven't taken the duvet upstairs yet but Teddy seems to be enjoying it!!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 345865
> 
> 
> Teddy was poorly last night so I slept downstairs with him. I've been busy tonight so haven't taken the duvet upstairs yet but Teddy seems to be enjoying it!!


Hope he is better now


----------



## Kim Watcham

Get well soon teddy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> Hope he is better now





Kim Watcham said:


> Get well soon teddy


Thanks  He's better now! He just seemed to have an upset tummy - he hadn't eaten anything unusual (that we'd seen!) but he was clearly uncomfortable and needed to go out during the night (he never normally does). He looked a bit bloated too so at one point I was a bit worried but by the morning he was pretty much back to normal


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> Thanks  He's better now! He just seemed to have an upset tummy - he hadn't eaten anything unusual (that we'd seen!) but he was clearly uncomfortable and needed to go out during the night (he never normally does). He looked a bit bloated too so at one point I was a bit worried but by the morning he was pretty much back to normal


Oh dear may have just been some trapped wind or maybe he ate too fast and had some indigestion? Glad to hear he is ok now at least


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> Oh dear may have just been some trapped wind or maybe he ate too fast and had some indigestion? Glad to hear he is ok now at least


Yes, we're hoping something like that! He was happy on his walk and playing with my parents dogs yesterday and this morning so hopefully all back to normal. He does tend to eat quite fast, so it's possible! We try and limit how much he gets in a bowl and feed through kongs or treat balls or training.


----------



## Boxerluver30

Teddy-dog said:


> Yes, we're hoping something like that! He was happy on his walk and playing with my parents dogs yesterday and this morning so hopefully all back to normal. He does tend to eat quite fast, so it's possible! We try and limit how much he gets in a bowl and feed through kongs or treat balls or training.


Have you considered slow feeder bowls as well?


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> Have you considered slow feeder bowls as well?


Yeah, I have been thinking of getting one. Just need to get off my bum at buy it


----------



## Pardis

Both absolutely delighted


----------



## Ibelive12

Here’s my 9 week old puppy Shiloh deciding which toy to play with! So many choices!!


----------



## dorrit

Siberian weather? Just call me Doggy Zhivago!


----------



## dorrit

Proper posing this morning, looking beautiful.... Then running about like a hooligan with a log he found.


----------



## PawsOnMe

Someone loves the sunspot in my bedroom and watching the dickiebirds through the velux window!


----------



## picaresque

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 346099
> 
> View attachment 346100
> 
> Someone loves the sunspot in my bedroom and watching the dickiebirds through the velux window!


She looks so zen :Happy


----------



## PawsOnMe

picaresque said:


> She looks so zen :Happy


Haha she's so in her element. She's fast asleep now with the breeze blowing through her fur :Happy


----------



## Teddy-dog

Following the sun!


----------



## Boxerluver30

All you sun worshippers, Samson says to that you are some strange doggos  (he avoids it haha)


----------



## Pardis

Boris not allowed on the sofa so if I want cuddles, I have to get on the floor.


----------



## Kim Watcham

Lovley boris


----------



## Teddy-dog

Boxerluver30 said:


> All you sun worshippers, Samson says to that you are some strange doggos  (he avoids it haha)


Ha ha Teddy says well I'm Spanish! It's in my blood


----------



## westie~ma

Langland beach, very breezy ... can you tell? 










Watching in total bewilderment as my sis-in-law's Shitz Tzu goes for a paddle in the sea



















Sniffing ...


----------



## StormyThai




----------



## FeelTheBern

Pardis said:


> Boris not allowed on the sofa
> View attachment 346155


Whose decision was that? Cruel, heartless b4stard!


----------



## Pardis

FeelTheBern said:


> Whose decision was that? Cruel, heartless b4stard!


All of the humans' in this house  He has his chair


----------



## PawsOnMe

Guess who's back..back again 








Izzy's back..enjoying the sun! Little monkey snuck up before I'd even woken up and claimed her spot on the bed.


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teds has no dignity!


----------



## lullabydream

FeelTheBern said:


> Whose decision was that? Cruel, heartless b4stard!


Your post and reaction to dogs not allowed on the sofa has made me smile @FeelTheBern 
Today I sent a picture of the dogs to my sister who said...the dogs have the sofa and my OH has a skanky fold up chair...which I replied yes until one of the dogs kicks him off skanky chair and he sits on the floor!


----------



## Pardis

Business Boy greeted me this morning to talk about his food allowance.


----------



## VickynHolly

Got snow here!.


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted didn't stay out for long!















2 of my bunnies have 24/7 run access, they have been out in it!.


----------



## lullabydream

VickynHolly said:


> Ted didn't stay out for long!
> View attachment 346325
> View attachment 346326
> 
> 2 of my bunnies have 24/7 run access, they have been out in it!.
> View attachment 346327
> View attachment 346328
> View attachment 346329


My rabbits used to love snow. Rabbits always prefer colder weather than hot!
Beautiful pics. Love Ted's snow face!


----------



## lullabydream

It's cold outside. So I am just going to stay here in bed....


----------



## PawsOnMe

ET... i mean Izzy getting warm after her walk.


----------



## StormyThai

The beast from the east


----------



## PawsOnMe

How I'm planning to spend my day today


----------



## picaresque

Snow boys


----------



## picaresque

Snow portrait of my best boy


----------



## PawsOnMe

picaresque said:


> Snow portrait of my best boy


Beautiful picture


----------



## Pardis

Princess Boris the kangaroo!


----------



## Lovemydoodle

holly today after a play in the snow


----------



## Teddy-dog

Playing in the park with friends 

He does look a bit evil here.....


----------



## Jp kp

First snow the boys have seen!


----------



## StormyThai

Snow ball fight!


----------



## kimthecat

This isnt a recent photo. I'm just testing to see if I could upload photos.








Pip and Libby


----------



## kimthecat

Dibby


----------



## Kim Watcham

Your pics are very nice ..


----------



## kimthecat

Kim Watcham said:


> Your pics are very nice ..


 Thank you , I can't seem to upload photos from my PCs photo album by directly copying and pasting as I used to. really annoying . I had to add it as an attachment . 
I will have to find another photo host .


----------



## Pardis

What a difference 4.5 weeks make... I'm actually shocked haha. Also, he had to have a bath (a very quick one, mind you) and this was him before going off to his crate in a huff...


----------



## Kim Watcham

his gorgeous .....


----------



## westie~ma

Mont, moved the cushions for extra comfort, well a fleece blanket just isn't comfy enough for my boy


----------



## StormyThai

Enjoying the lighter evenings


----------



## Pardis

No comment....


----------



## westie~ma

With Mumbles coastline in the distance


----------



## PawsOnMe

Massive snowflakes coming down this morning. Izzy thinks it's her new TV!


----------



## Teddy-dog

More snow! Chaos over here as it came down so quick people weren't expecting it!


----------



## Kim Watcham

love your photo @Teddy-dog .....looks like a lovley Christmas card


----------



## Pardis

Puppy Party graduate


----------



## Teddy-dog

Kim Watcham said:


> love your photo @Teddy-dog .....looks like a lovley Christmas card


Thank you  I thought the trees framed it nice!


----------



## westie~ma

Pardis said:


> View attachment 347467
> 
> 
> Puppy Party graduate


Awww well done xx


----------



## Ella28

Gorgeous pics everyone! Some of these dogs have cheeky faces!


----------



## Boxerluver30

Resized_20180310_130054 by devonwigzell, on Flickr

Happy Boy


----------



## Pardis

First time seeing chicken today! (Boris, not me lol)


----------



## Boxer123

Sox watching crufts 'mum can I be in this show next year ? '


----------



## westie~ma

Mont likes to sit in the corner ... his way of telling me it's nearly teatime.

This time he chose to sit there while I did my ironing  all I could see was his back leg :Wacky


----------



## Boxer123




----------



## Teddy-dog

Climbing at the horse yard


----------



## Pardis

Close up!


----------



## westie~ma

Built for comfort


----------



## SusieRainbow

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 348315
> 
> 
> Built for comfort


He's keeping a beady eye on you !


----------



## Ringo1987

So this was our day yesterday. Ringo our 7 year old kelpie x collie next to a snowy Woodlesford canl


----------



## Boxer123

Snow play followed by more snake cuddles


----------



## Torin.

From our walk today


----------



## Pardis

Boop the snoot!


----------



## picaresque

Puppy got massive :Nailbiting


----------



## Handankle

Woke up to this lazy boi this morning


----------



## Pardis




----------



## Teddy-dog

My fave from our day at the beach


----------



## westie~ma

Outers. 
He arranged the cushions himself.


----------



## picaresque

Teddy-dog said:


> View attachment 349073
> 
> 
> My fave from our day at the beach


Hover dog!


----------



## Jess Coleman

Chilling out on the patio


----------



## Kim Watcham

Archie getting ready for his groomer with a top and tail wash ...


----------



## Teddy-dog

O







Teddy 'helping' (wheelbarrow surfing) at the yard


----------



## Boxer123

After a 7 mile walk still loving snake


----------



## Sarra

I love to do positive stories about animals and pet owners. If you have been through an experience, have any tips, or want to let people know about your amazing pet, please get in touch.

It could be about anything - unusual pets, amazing talent, and unlikely friendship between animals, if your pet has performed a miracle or funny pics or videos!

visit sell us your story for more info.


----------



## picaresque

Special delivery


----------



## westie~ma

Now ....


----------



## westie~ma

I called him ....


----------



## Boxerluver30

westie~ma said:


> I called him ....
> 
> View attachment 349893
> View attachment 349894


"Muuum whaddya want I'm trying to sleep here" :Stop


----------



## Pardis

Who needs a crate and comfy bed?


----------



## picaresque

Giant puddle joy


----------



## picaresque

This pup always looks so unimpressed with me


----------



## ladyisla

Having a little sulk because I wouldn't let her hoover up some crumbs when we went to the pub for dinner last night!


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## ladyisla

Waiting for walkies!


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teds learning to settle on pub visits!


----------



## Kiay

I tried to nap while my toddler did. My Porties had to join in ..


----------



## GorgeousGeorge

Georgie got his new chicken toy today


----------



## AmyRedd

Sporting his new hairdo and collar


----------



## picaresque

AmyRedd said:


> View attachment 351760
> 
> 
> Sporting his new hairdo and collar


Looking good


----------



## Teddy-dog

Teds did another canicross run today


----------



## Torin.

To x-post from CC

Okay so Cadvan was curled up in the chair and Moril jumped up onto it to use the arm to say hello to me. This is the first time (that I know of) that Moril's chosen to be in Cadvan's space when they're not both walking around. After Moril said hello he jumped down, and then two seconds later was back on the chair, just sat there!! Yay for definitive progress in their relationship!


----------



## AmyRedd

Ted enjoying the view from the office desk today


----------



## Guest

Soggy, tired and happy!


----------



## Pardis




----------



## PawsOnMe

Today in the sun


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180420_190659 by devonwigzell, on Flickr


----------



## AmyRedd

The face of sadness I have every time I leave the house without him


----------



## picaresque

It me


----------



## picaresque

Slow down, pupper


----------



## Magyarmum

My DIL and I going walkies this morning with a small black hairy creature and another four legged who abandoned us to do her own thing!










Searching for mice in the corn field









Off we go again down the track









Showing Auntie Sonia the way









And waiting for mum and naughty big sis so we can all go home!


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180506_102137 by devonwigzell, on Flickr
Samson doing his Kangaroo impression


----------



## picaresque

Sun's out, tongues out


----------



## Jason25

Sleeps more in the car than she does at home lol


----------



## PawsOnMe

In the buttercups this morning


----------



## lullabydream

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 355352
> 
> View attachment 355353
> 
> In the buttercups this morning


Izzy smiling...just gorgeous


----------



## Boxerluver30

PawsOnMe said:


> View attachment 355352
> 
> View attachment 355353
> 
> In the buttercups this morning


Happy faces <3.

Love jaspers disembodied head in the 2nd pic


----------



## PawsOnMe

Boxerluver30 said:


> Happy faces <3.
> 
> Love jaspers disembodied head in the 2nd pic


That made me laugh xD bless him :Hilarious


----------



## PawsOnMe

Obi wan?


----------



## lullabydream

Wrong way Stan!









In Stan's defence all walks are like this as he does at least double if not triple the mileage of the others...there is only one speed ...fast!


----------



## Jason25

Chilling for the day lol


----------



## Boxerluver30

Jason25 said:


> View attachment 355768
> 
> 
> Chilling for the day lol


I love your puppy <3. Sorry you've probably said somewhere but what is his/her name? What breed, staffie?


----------



## Lindsay Cotton

Our new sleepy pup


----------



## Jason25

Boxerluver30 said:


> I love your puppy <3. Sorry you've probably said somewhere but what is his/her name? What breed, staffie?


Haha thanks, yeah she's a staff and her names daisy. Lovely when she's sleeping but a monster when she's awake


----------



## Boxer123

To many puppies on this thread getting broody.


----------



## Boxer123

AmyRedd said:


> The face of sadness I have every time I leave the house without him
> View attachment 352461


Oh no how can you ever go out again ?


----------



## Boxer123

Fun in the river


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim my small black and not so hairy creature looking very smart in his new Julius K9 harness









Big sister Georgina off on a mission but looking pretty in her new pink harness!


----------



## Jason25

Looks like I'm replacing my nieces ball


----------



## picaresque

Smort


----------



## Pardis




----------



## lullabydream

Am not looking at you..just here near you because my men have left me!


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Busy day for a small dog. Had to go get his claws clipped and some general grooming done, followed by a walk where we met a small, yappy dog who barked whenever Edgar looked in his direction.

Both that owner and I were out doing some socialisation!

Anyway. After all that Edgar has passed out on the sofa.


----------



## Gareth Fox

Please throw the ball, Bella looking happy as always 










Such a fun, loving and caring baby girl.


----------



## westie~ma

Pics? Again? I'm walking away from you









Did you say cheese? I'm trudging back to you









Hang on mun, let me finish this shake first









I'm not looking at you









Oh go on then


----------



## SinneJ

I opened a new thread, but I suppose it's busier here

Today our lovely new Spanish boy arrived by plain in the Netherlands and travelled with us to his new forever home in Belgium. He behaved perfectly and seems very comfortable with us. He's sprinted around our yard and was rolling around in the grass like a lunatic.

He already ate and drank a bit and did his thing in the garden (ofcourse followed by praises and treats).

In the car he settled down pretty fast. We got him a special belt for the car so he could sit with me. That was a good call, because he was really calm as long as I kept stroking him  I think he actually enjoyed the ride even though it is all very stressful for a rescue.

His estimated age is 1y8m and we named him Hattur, which means 'hat' in Icelandic. We chose it because of his markings.

In the car;









In the yard;









And now a few days of rest and getting to know each other.

Right now he's sleeping a bit. I sat down on his pillow tot lure him and he just placed himself against me for a nap. So I'm stuck, but that's very okay.


----------



## Boxerluver30

SinneJ said:


> I opened a new thread, but I suppose it's busier here
> 
> Today our lovely new Spanish boy arrived by plain in the Netherlands and travelled with us to his new forever home in Belgium. He behaved perfectly and seems very comfortable with us. He's sprinted around our yard and was rolling around in the grass like a lunatic.
> 
> He already ate and drank a bit and did his thing in the garden (ofcourse followed by praises and treats).
> 
> In the car he settled down pretty fast. We got him a special belt for the car so he could sit with me. That was a good call, because he was really calm as long as I kept stroking him  I think he actually enjoyed the ride even though it is all very stressful for a rescue.
> 
> His estimated age is 1y8m and we named him Hattur, which means 'hat' in Icelandic. We chose it because of his markings.
> 
> In the car;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In the yard;
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And now a few days of rest and getting to know each other.
> 
> Right now he's sleeping a bit. I sat down on his pillow tot lure him and he just placed himself against me for a nap. So I'm stuck, but that's very okay.
> View attachment 357214


Aww he is cute. What breed is he? (I'm tempted to say brittany?)


----------



## SinneJ

@Boxerluver30 
We have absolutely no idea  a mix I suppose, but speculate away, I'm curious


----------



## Boxerluver30

SinneJ said:


> @Boxerluver30
> We have absolutely no idea  a mix I suppose, but speculate away, I'm curious


Ah right I definetly think there is some brittany in there or perhaps koickerhonje (no idea if that's spelt right!)


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Edgar came out with us for breakfast today! He was _reasonably _well behaved.










He didn't have food there, but he did occupy himself by chewing on his antler.


----------



## Guest




----------



## Callum allan

Hello I've just joined this forum an seen a lot of abuse towards American bulldog cross staffs I have a 9 month old and she's great, loving family dog and great with my 11 month old baby also great with my two cat couldn't have a more loving friendly dog this is few pics of my beaut


----------



## Callum allan

It's never the breed of the dog it's the owner don't give a good dog a bad name


----------



## Boxerluver30

Callum allan said:


> Hello I've just joined this forum an seen a lot of abuse towards American bulldog cross staffs I have a 9 month old and she's great, loving family dog and great with my 11 month old baby also great with my two cat couldn't have a more loving friendly dog this is few pics of my beaut


Hi and welcome. She is lovely, what's her name? There are a lot of bull breed lovers on here (including me)from what I've seen and I'm sure all of us can appreciate a nice dog when we see one.


----------



## Callum allan

Her name is skittles and I love all dogs especially staffs and old English bull dogs , American Bulldogs there the most loyalist dogs you will ever have I love my dog to bits she's great


----------



## ladyisla

We had a go at a fun agility course at a fair a few weeks back. Heidi refused to do everything except one tunnel and then got in the water bowl


----------



## Biscuit123

my poor dog just trying to sleep as I take pictures of her


----------



## Boxerluver30

ladyisla said:


> View attachment 357606
> 
> View attachment 357605
> 
> 
> We had a go at a fun agility course at a fair a few weeks back. Heidi refused to do everything except one tunnel and then got in the water bowl


You expect me to run in this hot weather mum, as if!


----------



## PupsterPassion

Aaaaah, Im on a temporary phone and cant share nay pics of my beautiful baby. But I can still enjoy looking through all these


----------



## Magyarmum

It's hard work helping mum change the bed!


----------



## SinneJ

Walking and studying are pretty much what we do


----------



## picaresque

Rowf and Snitter


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/


----------



## BlueJay




----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## Macca80

This is Bella, only had her a month, she's a quick learner, sits, gives paw, comes back when you call her. Likes to go for a walk in the woods and sleeps a lot.


----------



## PawsOnMe




----------



## ErsatzNihilist

A whole bunch of snapshots from my day.

Edgar just dossing around in the garden in between flopping in the kitchen on the cold tiles! He's getting bigger really quickly.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Had a trip to Bradgate Park yesterday - very hot weather so it wasn't a long walk, though. We stayed in the shade and lots of stops for drinking. I suspect Ed enjoyed himself as he had lots of new sniffs and we met some more Spaniels!


----------



## Jason25

What are you doing???!!!


----------



## picaresque

Pinky and The Brain this morning


----------



## Biscuit123

https://ibb.co/bCYrRd

Pookies just chill in in the lawn chair


----------



## SinneJ

The new dog made me realise how much I used to love spending time outside, away from my computer. I even see more friends now (at least the ones that have dogs but do you need other friends?)


----------



## Magyarmum

Keeping cool in the potato patch!


----------



## Biscuit123

Lil tank

https://ibb.co/id5Owo


----------



## ionut

*
Hello all,

My name is Ionut Danifeld and I'm the Co-Founder of HakiT www.haki.to

We have a simple mission to create an app for dog lovers, that completely revolutionizes how you manage your dog's health and wellness-all in a fun and engaging way to help ensure that with your busy schedule, all responsibilities to your pooch are taken care of.

Would love to be together with us in our journey and looking forward to your feedback!
*


----------



## Boxerluver30

ionut said:


> *Hello all,
> 
> My name is Ionut Danifeld and I'm the Co-Founder of HakiT www.haki.to
> 
> We have a simple mission to create an app for dog lovers, that completely revolutionizes how you manage your dog's health and wellness-all in a fun and engaging way to help ensure that with your busy schedule, all responsibilities to your pooch are taken care of.
> 
> Would love to be together with us in our journey and looking forward to your feedback!*


Hi. You would be better off making your own thread in dog chat about this as it will quickly get lost in this thread and more people will see it. Just click on create thread at the top of dog chat


----------



## Biscuit123

https://ibb.co/gg0vu8


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

I fell asleep slumped on the sofa last night watching films (I'm on holiday, alright!) so absolutely didn't put Ed to bed in the kitchen last night.

This is what I found on my lap when I woke up this morning.


----------



## Magyarmum

Inspecting my vegetable patch (no doubt deciding which plant needs watering)


----------



## westie~ma

Napping on a cool floor


----------



## Acidic Angel

Hazel is 9 weeks and in the full throws of teething, so I took some advice from the members of this forum and froze a damp tea towel for her- It was much appreciated lol.


----------



## Torin.

Deer fat ice lolly time!


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

YOU HAVE NOT FED ME, HUMAN.


----------



## new westie owner

Trying to keep these 2 cool  Bobby always has to have chair


----------



## Peggypegs

Had an afternoon hand stripping, first time having a go at taking the entire top coat off, just need to do thighs. Hopefully it will come back better it has been looking a bit manky.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Sat in a dark room watching Narcos. Edgar sprawled out on the sofa next to me. Have a grainy, badly framed picture, forum.










The fact that he sleeps like this means he's happy, right?


----------



## Pixieella

Theirs not better friend than a dog


----------



## picaresque

I smell... something smelly


----------



## Owned by a dog

What time did you say dinner will be served?


----------



## Jason25

Does anyone yours sit in the same place when its food time, or they think it's food time? lol









Sits here waiting for food every day lol


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

The answer to the above question is "yes".










Dog moved across the whole room to sleep on my foot :/ awkward.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Really glad I finished with these work notes before they blew off my desk while I was making a cup of tea.


----------



## TTB1

One tired pup after her morning walk


----------



## Magyarmum

Georgina keeping cool under the hedge.










Gwylim as well


----------



## Brad Maden

The day he passed his training class, hes very proud


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Ed, my girlfriend and I went down to Kent over the weekend to see my parents, and stopped by the beach!

Puppy liked the water!



















But then pretty much flopped out when we got back.


----------



## picaresque

Do I have shummat in my teef?


----------



## Boxer123

Gimme my ball mum.


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Dog possessed by Satan again. Anyone know how to stop this? We've tried treats, flea spray and putting him into the crate for time-out.


----------



## new westie owner

Dog walk today with my sisters and their 2 dogs


----------



## Skye Light

Someone left a sponge duck in our garden. That now belongs to Scout!


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

Cat invasion.

I've met this cat before, it's got a collar but no tag; last time we saw one another it's fur was festooned with grass seeds, so I cleaned it up and sent it on it's way.

Keeps coming back.

Anyway, Ed met the cat today. It started with just barking at it, cat didn't care. Moved on to playing and chasing one another to finally sitting down and having a mutual sniff.

I supervised the whole thing, naturally.


----------



## Boxerluver30

20180822_084920 by devonwigzell, on Flickr
We decided to let Samson off down the river today as its quite enclosed. He had a good time digging out a rock and then carrying it with him lol


----------



## VickynHolly

Ted just back from the groomers today. Came back with a sore eye.


----------



## PWDlover

Hi!
Can you please follow my instagram acc? I will post pictures of my dog there and would love to have more friends that would support me and my dog(portuguese water dog)
instagram ID: porti.the.pwd
ps: she is 8 weeks old


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

I've entitled this one "Productive Morning".


----------



## Magyarmum

My two were most unimpressed by the visitor who spent a good half hour outside their front gate!










Gwylim went off up the garden










And Georgina watched from the shade of my car!


----------



## Kim Watcham

my boy in his new harness today


----------



## JestersWaggyTail

Snapshot from our day; we had our new carpet laid. Jester loves it as much as we do. <3


----------



## Melovesthekittys

The moment I realised the pure muscle on my puppy! She's bloody heavy too


----------



## Torin.

Cad is learning that it IS possible to have fun when it's wet









Featuring his new Non Stop harness


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim, my small black hairy creature talking to his new friend Szepen


----------



## ErsatzNihilist

I thought that this was a nice picture until I saw that my dog has the cold, hard eyes of a psychopath just waiting for the opportunity to savage me in my sleep.


----------



## new westie owner

Walk with my 2 sisters and their dogs


----------



## westie~ma

This weekend had a sneaky trip to London for a show.

Took Mont into Richmond with us for lunch in a lovely dog friendly pub. Walked along the towpath before lunch. Bit busy for me though.


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> This weekend had a sneaky trip to London for a show.
> 
> Took Mont into Richmond with us for lunch in a lovely dog friendly pub. Walked along the towpath before lunch. Bit busy for me though.
> 
> View attachment 367044


Looking good Monty


----------



## Torin.

Running (dying) is over now Cabbage. I'm going home. You can stand in the road all night if you want, but I'm not!


----------



## westie~ma

Properly off roading today ...










My family thinks Mont "plays" me to get out of walking now we have the buggy.

Took this to prove that he does walk ... and then I wait for him to catch me up


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Properly off roading today ...
> 
> View attachment 367298
> 
> 
> My family thinks Mont "plays" me to get out of walking now we have the buggy.
> 
> Took this to prove that he does walk ... and then I wait for him to catch me up


Bobby would love one  he plays my hubby when out walking he will walk between us keep staring at hubby to pick him up and carry him  all because he did it once years ago on a long hilly trek


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Bobby would love one  he plays my hubby when out walking he will walk between us keep staring at hubby to pick him up and carry him  all because he did it once years ago on a long hilly trek


Your Bobby is way too young yet

This is what was happening with us, only it was me carrying him  We did a very long walk last year (3 hours) took it steady and lots of stops but he was really struggling on the way back. I stopped all long walks after that.

I was torn about getting one, dh reckons he's too young, but I'd started carrying him more and more even on an hour (with a break) walks so knew something needed to be done.

Since getting the buggy I feel like we've gone back to the way we used to walk when he was younger, proper fast walking


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> Your Bobby is way too young yet
> 
> This is what was happening with us, only it was me carrying him  We did a very long walk last year (3 hours) took it steady and lots of stops but he was really struggling on the way back. I stopped all long walks after that.
> 
> I was torn about getting one, dh reckons he's too young, but I'd started carrying him more and more even on an hour (with a break) walks so knew something needed to be done.
> 
> Since getting the buggy I feel like we've gone back to the way we used to walk when he was younger, proper fast walking


Bobby walks more since we had Ellie she's a little live wire  given Bobby new lease of life


----------



## westie~ma

new westie owner said:


> Bobby walks more since we had Ellie she's a little live wire  given Bobby new lease of life


Noticed this with Mont. When we walked with others he'd pep up. After a while even having another dog (or two) with us, I ended up carrying him.

I'm mindful of how stoic my Westie is .. my family love him but only I know him inside out cos I'm the one with him 24/7.


----------



## Guest

We've had torrential rain here for a few days and everything has been flooded. At least someone enjoys it!


----------



## lullabydream

Sleepy girls and cuddly toys


----------



## Magyarmum

Gwylim, sunflowers and bales of hay!










Hurry up you two!


----------



## Jason25

One from yesterday, just chilling around home


----------



## KSvedenmacher

In between moving stuff into the new house I get to snuggle Yoda. He loves sleeping on my lap...


----------



## picaresque

Storm Toby


----------



## picaresque

Gelly in the autumn leaves


----------



## Torin.

Guess that's my evening's entertainment sorted


----------



## picaresque

What happened? :Hilarious


----------



## picaresque

Hi-vis doggos


----------



## Jon Roff

Here's Ruby and her friends at day care


----------



## KSvedenmacher

picaresque said:


> Hi-vis doggos


Awesome and kinda scary!


----------



## KSvedenmacher

Yoda's waterproof coat arrived today.


----------



## Magyarmum

Naughty Georgina taking my granddaughter for a walk, after ignoring me telling her to climb back into the car!


----------



## Boxerluver30

20181027_115356 (1) by devonwigzell, on Flickr
Impulse control


----------



## Kim Watcham

taking a walk with archie to show our respect on rememberance day  ....the gardens at clacton essex


----------



## drawingyou

lovely


----------



## drawingyou

Goldstar said:


> Wanting to share my banana for breakfast (which she did)
> 
> so beautiful eyes


----------



## drawingyou

Jem121 said:


> Our walk was fairly dry today.
> was lucky enough to miss the rain again!
> 
> sooo lovely!! which bread?


----------



## drawingyou

KSvedenmacher said:


> View attachment 372427
> Yoda's waterproof coat arrived today.


omg so cute and fun


----------



## Louise Stavers




----------



## Louise Stavers

Louise Stavers said:


> View attachment 376197


----------



## drawingyou

Louise Stavers said:


> View attachment 376197


soooo Lovelyyyy


----------



## Louise Stavers

drawingyou said:


> soooo Lovelyyyy


Thank you


----------



## picaresque

Synchronised sniffs


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Teddy-dog

At agility class this evening


----------



## Kim Watcham

on a walk with archie yesterday....


----------



## Kim Watcham

a few FUN pics.....




























.


----------



## Munchkinflora

"Lil" Seth in his Christmas jumper!


----------



## Joanna Maciejczyk

shadowmare said:


> So I saw this thread on another forum and thought we could have one too! This thread is basically for everyone to share just ONE snapshot from your day. It can be a nice artsy picture of your dog with a sunset behind, a puppy learning his first trick or your dog doing something naughty that you cought on your phone camera.
> I will start with a picture of Axel from tonight. OH's dad gave us a bone that he got from the butchers and I thought it was a great chance to work on his "wait":ihih: After 15 seconds he took his "can I eat already, mum?" position:lol:


Thats me and Cody, he kisses me because i came back from a trip in amsterdam and wanted a nice photo with him


----------



## Boxerluver30

Munchkinflora said:


> View attachment 378352
> 
> 
> "Lil" Seth in his Christmas jumper!


Aww he's very cute! Love his name too. Is he a puppy? What breed?


----------



## Munchkinflora

Boxerluver30 said:


> Aww he's very cute! Love his name too. Is he a puppy? What breed?


He is a puppy! Currently 14 weeks, he's a border collie


----------



## Boxerluver30

Munchkinflora said:


> He is a puppy! Currently 14 weeks, he's a border collie


Ahh I didn't think collie looking at him, looks like he's gonna be a stocky boy or is that just the camera angle?


----------



## Boxerluver30

Boxerluver30 said:


> Ahh I didn't think collie looking at him, looks like he's gonna be a stocky boy or is that just the camera angle?


I was looking at your profile pic, looking at the pic of the Christmas jumper I think it was just the angle lol


----------



## Munchkinflora

Boxerluver30 said:


> I was looking at your profile pic, looking at the pic of the Christmas jumper I think it was just the angle lol


Yeah, in some photos he does look massive. I think he's going to be a big boy anyway, at 12 w he weighed 10.5 kilos lmao, so he's definitely taking after his dad! Going to see how much he weighs next Friday


----------



## FizzBuzz

Haven't posted in a while. Here are some pics of my cow to make up for it. We've been good, the leish results have been great. Currently weighing at 47kgs / 103lbs which the vet says is excellent


----------



## Acidic Angel

Someone is tired after some scent work and other training today.


----------



## allanaw929

A pic of chewy looking not too impressed with either the cold or my choice of garments


----------



## Animalfan

Tucked up fast asleep waiting for santa!
Merry Christmas everyone x


----------



## Peggypegs

Thought I’d share this festive one in front of the tree, hope everyone’s Christmas was a happy one.


----------



## picaresque

That's a great shot @Peggypegs :Snaphappy


----------



## Peggypegs

@picaresque thank you very much.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Bud after some dinner


----------



## PawsOnMe

Both had a bath..Izzy being sensible and getting dried by the hair dryer and then there's Jasper being a loon and getting dried by carpet! 








:Hilarious


----------



## JessandJackson_x

treated to the bed as he had behaved so well today!


----------



## PepperJ

I managed to get this lovely picture of Jax my border collie having a yawn. I love this picture


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## JessandJackson_x

Squeeze said:


> View attachment 390092


sandy tongue


----------



## Squeeze

JessandJackson_x said:


> sandy tongue


It gets everywhere :Wtf


----------



## JessandJackson_x

Squeeze said:


> It gets everywhere :Wtf


We've just taught him to "dig it" near sand and mud patches


----------



## PawsOnMe

Snuggles with a sleepy Izzyboo


----------



## DaisyBluebell

OMG look at that lovely little face - just adorable


----------



## westie~ma

Night walk


----------



## Allybean11

Because im recovering from surgery at the moment, I couldn't snapshot an outdoor pic, so I've decided to show a late Christmas present my sister got me. Meet Tilly holding Tilly socks! Hahaha!


----------



## DamKri

Enjoying the ice for the first time


----------



## ladyisla

Just hanging out in the wood!


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Jason25




----------



## kobelove

My baby keeping warm
View media item 78561


----------



## PawsOnMe

Day at my grandmas grooming Winnie

Before 








During 








And after 








We thought she was getting fat but there's actually a slim little Winnie under all that fur!


----------



## kobelove

PawsOnMe said:


> Day at my grandmas grooming Winnie
> 
> Before
> View attachment 394982
> 
> During
> View attachment 394983
> 
> And after
> View attachment 394984
> 
> We thought she was getting fat but there's actually a slim little Winnie under all that fur!


You did a great job grooming, maybe you could give me some tips for my blog.


----------



## PawsOnMe

kobelove said:


> You did a great job grooming, maybe you could give me some tips for my blog.


Sorry no tips I'm definitely one of those cut and hope for the best people!


----------



## kobelove

PawsOnMe said:


> Sorry no tips I'm definitely one of those cut and hope for the best people!


Sometimes that works best. I recently taught myself how to clip/grind my dog's nails. Not as tricky as I originally thought!


----------



## Jason25

Ready to go for a walk


----------



## Jason25

Cow spotting


----------



## Jason25

PawsOnMe said:


> Day at my grandmas grooming Winnie
> 
> Before
> View attachment 394982
> 
> During
> View attachment 394983
> 
> And after
> View attachment 394984
> 
> We thought she was getting fat but there's actually a slim little Winnie under all that fur!


She has that "look what they did to me" face in the last picture, reminds of me our old jrt face when my mum used to give her a trim lol

Been to the park and tried a flirt pole for the first time, had an amazing time.


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Beautiful Pics!


----------



## LadyFrenchies

Double post


----------



## Lauralilly

Always wants to play ❤


----------



## Liz09

View attachment 398088

This is bailey having fun at the park in the morning


----------



## SJY-72

Tilly watching something in the garden..!!


----------



## picaresque

Gelly was in a good mood today. If you look closely you can see he's just rolled in something unpleasant


----------



## Guest

Nice day for a Cream Tea!


----------



## Acidic Angel

I put Hazels bed out in the sun before it got too warm, it's now been brought in as the sun is too intense and it's a black bed, but before I brought it in she was happily laid on it


----------



## DaisyBluebell

She has grown into a beautiful girl and a credit to you AA


----------



## Acidic Angel

DaisyBluebell said:


> She has grown into a beautiful girl and a credit to you AA


Thank you  I'm glad someone else can see her beauty lol! My OH wants to have her clipped already because she's "too fluffy"


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Tell your OH 
THIS is fluffy !


----------



## Acidic Angel

Haha, this is the man that absolutely adores springers and loves the breed, but thinks Hazel is too fluffy! 

Emma looks so majestic in that photo too!


----------



## picaresque

Riverside


----------



## Squeeze

The end of my fortnight off work...
I'm going to miss my boy tomorrow...


----------



## Guest

Walkies in the woods.


----------



## Cookielabrador

Cookie out enjoying the sun!


----------



## Acidic Angel

One very wet, and very focused(for once!) springer.... Shocking photos though, because I took my small digital camera due to the rain, I wasn't risking my good camera.









Nyooooom!


----------



## Cookielabrador

Acidic Angel said:


> One very wet, and very focused(for once!) springer.... Shocking photos though, because I took my small digital camera due to the rain, I wasn't risking my good camera.
> View attachment 399212
> 
> 
> Nyooooom!
> View attachment 399213


Great photos - she is gorgeous!!


----------



## Acidic Angel

Cookielabrador said:


> Great photos - she is gorgeous!!


Haha, thanks 

Today I found out it is exceptionally difficult to hold a long line, hold a flirt pole and take photos of your own dog lol.


----------



## Squeeze




----------



## Mini Aussie mom

shadowmare said:


> So I saw this thread on another forum and thought we could have one too! This thread is basically for everyone to share just ONE snapshot from your day. It can be a nice artsy picture of your dog with a sunset behind, a puppy learning his first trick or your dog doing something naughty that you cought on your phone camera.
> I will start with a picture of Axel from tonight. OH's dad gave us a bone that he got from the butchers and I thought it was a great chance to work on his "wait":ihih: After 15 seconds he took his "can I eat already, mum?" position:lol


----------



## Mini Aussie mom

This is my mini Aussie Bennie ❤
Taking a nap now after his morning .


----------



## westie~ma

His first pizzle stick









He seems to like this small cooling mat, the bigger one I bought last year I inherited as he never used it, I absolutely loved it last summer although my dd has now pinched it off me so I'm on the hunt for another large one (fab under my bedsheet at night in summer).


----------



## JoanneF

Churl Shin said:


> PetMeOnly . com
> 
> LAUNCH SALE
> Variety of unique and trendy dog products!


Reported as spam


----------



## johnfosteruk

Luna, our 6 month old beauty that we rescued just under 2 weeks ago. The training is going well, she's made lots of friends, at the park and at day care. The psychotic crazy moments are becoming easier to manage 
Life is good.
Life hadn't been good for a little while - we had 2 Westies, the last of whom we lost last year aged 16. Life generally consisted of the very most excellent goodness when they were around but then they left us and we were empty.
Not now though. As those of you who read/contributed to my thread in the behaviour board will know we don't have time for emptiness!!! Life is filling up with goodness again, and it's in a Luna shaped cup.
Here we are chilling after a good walk, this wouldn't have happened 2 weeks ago, she'd have tried to run off with the phone!


----------



## PawsOnMe

A suspicious broom that needs to be investigated!


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oh what a cutie you have there westie~ma, lovley picture


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Love his tail


----------



## picaresque

Posers


----------



## Guest

Happy gotcha day, sleeping puppy <3


----------



## Suder

as we were walking along i made a weird noise an she looked up like "whats wrong with you???" LOL


----------



## DaisyBluebell

LOL Emma does that if I blow a raspberry near her


----------



## Suder

Its fun to see their reactions to weird sounds one makes :Shamefullyembarrased


----------



## Guest

Somebody didn't want to be left in a playpen where he can't see anyone whilst I work on decorating our new house (don't blame him).
So I folded my T-shirt up to do a sort of baby sling 










He fell fast asleep in it at one point.


----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshot from yesterday my mum doing some potting in our garden and today the rain rain and more rain gardens looking good thoe rain doing it very good


----------



## Suder

looks rather uncomfortable to me,, but this is how she likes to sleep a lot of the time


----------



## Kim Watcham

snapshot from today....top and tail wash for archie after his run on our beach then a sleep sitting up ...LOL





















.


----------



## 2Cats2Dogs

Buddy!


----------



## Sinita

My cuties


----------



## Suder

it been too hot out for a serious game of fetch. so i threw her ball into the tall grass in the shade. made it into a puzzle for her that way instead of having her running around on a hot day


----------



## Suder




----------



## Acidic Angel

I'm about to post a whole thread with this and other photos, but we went to Rhossili Bay today, and Hazel had so much fun running around on the beach(still limited to her long line, though getting there slowly....)- Even if she did decide it was a good idea to lick a jellyfish she found 

This was one of my favourite of the many photos I got of her today


----------



## Magyarmum

We're in the middle of a thunderstorm at the moment ..... good job I took Gwylim out for a walk early this morning. Mind you we had to cut it short because we got chased by a tractor following us down the narrow cart track!

Yesterday it was really hot and they'd cut the grass which meant that all the bits kept getting caught up in the hairy creature's backside and legs. My poor little man was so uncomfortable he kept sitting down and refusing to move until mum had pulled all the offending grass off him!

Somfink prikles mum ... get it off me!










I'm not moving!


----------



## TommyLad

JoeyTheCat said:


> Took Merlin to the park today wearing the Julius K9 harness he got as a Christmas present


how did the k9 harness perform Im thinking of getting one!


----------



## TommyLad

Acidic Angel said:


> I'm about to post a whole thread with this and other photos, but we went to Rhossili Bay today, and Hazel had so much fun running around on the beach(still limited to her long line, though getting there slowly....)- Even if she did decide it was a good idea to lick a jellyfish she found
> 
> This was one of my favourite of the many photos I got of her today
> View attachment 407493


amazong . like hazel looking how far she ran ahead "catch up guys"


----------



## Guest

Blinkin' poo rolling dog :Arghh she absolutely reeked! And she looks so pleased with herself :Bored


----------



## PawsOnMe

Nosy parkers! We totally didn't get a window seat just for izzy to look out at puddy cats


----------



## Kim Watcham

a snapshot from today ...even thoe its early ...LOL.......wonted to share my pics with you all i have put a few on the garden thread from yesterday called update .....but this morning i woke to a storm so we have had a great deal off rain and the garden looks so nice the gardens do need this rain even thoe i water morning and eve take a LOOK inside archies garden this morning .....





















.


----------



## Suder




----------



## Kim Watcham

Suder said:


>


lovely pic @Suder


----------



## Kim Watcham

Acidic Angel said:


> I'm about to post a whole thread with this and other photos, but we went to Rhossili Bay today, and Hazel had so much fun running around on the beach(still limited to her long line, though getting there slowly....)- Even if she did decide it was a good idea to lick a jellyfish she found
> 
> This was one of my favourite of the many photos I got of her today
> View attachment 407493


lovely pic @Acidic Angel


----------



## picaresque

Toby today


----------



## TommyLad

Human walks so farrrrr - Yesterday after morning walk


----------



## raysmyheart

picaresque said:


> Toby today


What a beautiful photo @picaresque !


TommyLad said:


> Human walks so farrrrr - Yesterday after morning walk


This is absolutely adorable @TommyLad and is really making me smile today!


----------



## Jason25

From last night, you can guess who likes bbq food


----------



## TommyLad

On the bed or off the bed strange human taking photos often


----------



## Beth78




----------



## TommyLad

Zzzz Snoozing


----------



## Kim Watcham

TommyLad said:


> View attachment 410361
> Zzzz Snoozing


Archie sleeps sitting up...lol


----------



## Lurcherlad

Jack had a paddle today in the sea near Huttoft in Lincolnshire


----------



## Cookielabrador

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack had a paddle today in the sea near Huttoft in Lincolnshire
> 
> View attachment 410674


What a gorgeous boy 
Cookie also went to the beach today, spent hours digging up stones


----------



## Lurcherlad

Cookielabrador said:


> What a gorgeous boy
> Cookie also went to the beach today, spent hours digging up stones
> View attachment 410678


Looks like Cookie had some fun - Jack is a little more sedate


----------



## TommyLad

Lurcherlad said:


> Jack had a paddle today in the sea near Huttoft in Lincolnshire
> 
> View attachment 410674


wow hes beautiful


----------



## TommyLad

Thats myyyyy Dinner!!!


----------



## Animalfan

The boys and their new toys....


----------



## yasnay

Hi guys, new here. Love this thread, makes me smile so I thought I'd join in.

Here's a few of my beagle from the other day at the local park.


----------



## Puggydog




----------



## Acidic Angel

Quote from random stranger while out walking Hazel earlier- "Your dogs muzzle is too loose, you need to tighten it or he can still bite people."

Erm.. For starters, it's not a muzzle, it's a headcollar.. Also, I'm not trying to stop *her*(did the bright pink collar not give her away?) biting people? Just trying to teach her to walk normally- Which we did actually have some success with and I was able to do short stints of no headcollar on our walk today, with it going back on if she pulled and coming off after a period of walking nicely.


----------



## yasnay




----------



## faciipet

No. I'm tired today and won't go out.


----------



## Magyarmum

No you can't make the bed, 'cos I'm still in it!


----------



## kirstykins

Hmm I think that's a cat tree Bambi..


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Magyarmum said:


> No you can't make the bed, 'cos I'm still in it!
> 
> View attachment 412690


Me Finks the White Fing has taken over your household already


----------



## DaisyBluebell

kirstykins said:


> Hmm I think that's a cat tree Bambi..
> View attachment 413975


"I am working on making it a Dog tree thank you very much"


----------



## Magyarmum

DaisyBluebell said:


> Me Finks the White Fing has taken over your household already


Tell me about it!

He's been banished from going into the bedroom whilst I'm not there because for the second time this week, he did a BIG WEE in the middle of my bed!

Just what I need to have to wash the bedspread, blanket and sheets for the second time in 3 days and pay £12 to have my duvet dry cleaned.:Bawling

I've threatened if he doesn't mend his ways it's off to the rescue with him, but I don't think he believes me!

Loves him to bits the naughty boy!


----------



## temmydear

I just got this pic from my mum, she did portrait.







beautiful


----------



## kirstykins

I am learning outside loo... but hell if I'll be in this thanx








One wet bambi ... rolled all over in every thing and chased all the cars :Banghead


----------



## Engel98

...I told them to go outside...


----------



## Nonnie

IMG_2792 by Ned Ster, on Flickr
IMG_2794 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## Squeeze

I can always rely on him to brighten my day...


----------



## shiblover

rona said:


> From our day out yesterday


Cute one!


----------



## lullabydream

Dog sitting this gorgeous boy tomorrow can't wait! He's gorgeous


----------



## Beth78

So exhausted after a week of walking and excitement shes falling off the sofa.


----------



## Squeeze

Bit windy today...


----------



## Guest

My baby will be 10months in two days!


----------



## Beth78

The wonders of a nice long walk !


----------



## westie~ma




----------



## Charity

Recovering from her first Christmas Day...looks a bit hung over


----------



## new westie owner

westie~ma said:


> View attachment 427500


Gorgeous Monty


----------



## Smianhead

Ralph(front) Rupert(back) guarding the stairs


----------



## Beth78

Smianhead said:


> Ralph(front) Rupert(back) guarding the stairs


Ye shall not pass ! :Joyful


----------



## Boxerluver30

Been a while since this was updated! Thought i'd pic of samson at my grandparents house up in the lakes


----------



## DaisyBluebell

What a fabulous looking dog he is


----------



## Boxerluver30

DaisyBluebell said:


> What a fabulous looking dog he is


Thank you layful


----------



## James in Sweden

"Hej" from Umeå (pronounced _Oo-may-ah_) in northern Sweden. We are two Brexiles who have been living here for about nine months.

Last week we were approved by the Swedish charity Hundar utan hem to re-home *Guillam* (née Ralf) - a nine-month old Border Collie / Pinscher mix. He has been through two households so far, neither of which could give him the time he needs to socialise and get out of some bad habits.

So here is a photo from yesterday, during some indoor training. Like everyone here, I reserve the right to disagree with anyone who says our dog is not the most beautiful pup on this forum. :Headphone


----------



## Boxerluver30

James in Sweden said:


> View attachment 433636
> 
> 
> "Hej" from Umeå (pronounced _Oo-may-ah_) in northern Sweden. We are two Brexiles who have been living here for about nine months.
> 
> Last week we were approved by the Swedish charity Hundar utan hem to re-home *Guillam* (née Ralf) - a nine-month old Border Collie / Pinscher mix. He has been through two households so far, neither of which could give him the time he needs to socialise and get out of some bad habits.
> 
> So here is a photo from yesterday, during some indoor training. Like everyone here, I reserve the right to disagree with anyone who says our dog is not the most beautiful pup on this forum. :Headphone


Hi James, and welcome guillam . He is indeed beautiful, what a shame he has been through two homes already though. Sounds like you may have your hands full with his mix


----------



## James in Sweden

Boxerluver30 said:


> Sounds like you may have your hands full with his mix


He is certainly full of beans! I welcome any chance to talk to people with the same or similar breed.


----------



## Boxerluver30

James in Sweden said:


> He is certainly full of beans! I welcome any chance to talk to people with the same or similar breed.


I'm not sure if anyone has this specific cross however there are border collie and pinscher owners on here. If you make a thread in dog chat introducing him you'll get more people looking too


----------



## Nannyrosie

We are getting a new Border Collie Puppy to go with our 43/4 year old Welsh Collie Shadow, she will be 8 week's old on 2nd April. This is a photo of her at 5 weeks old.







View attachment 433650
View attachment 433650


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Oooh two new beautiful dogs to look at. Gorgeous puppy, any name yet?

*Guillam* certainly is a beautiful looking dog & I must admit I am very partial to a Pinscher. Only 9 months old and 2 owners already, people never seem to amaze me!
Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for him, that cross is gonna need mental stimulation & will reward you two fold if you put in the time, very intelligent cross.

Look forward to seeing both dogs grow with some more pictures in time please, welcome to both of you.


----------



## Nannyrosie

DaisyBluebell said:


> Oooh two new beautiful dogs to look at. Gorgeous puppy, any name yet?
> 
> *Guillam* certainly is a beautiful looking dog & I must admit I am very partial to a Pinscher. Only 9 months old and 2 owners already, people never seem to amaze me!
> Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for him, that cross is gonna need mental stimulation & will reward you two fold if you put in the time, very intelligent cross.
> 
> Look forward to seeing both dogs grow with some more pictures in time please, welcome to both of you.


My puppy is being called Storm. Can't wait to get her. Hope all goes well and Shadow and Storm gets on well.


----------



## Nonnie

Spying on everyone not self isolating or practising social distancing...

20200313_105447 by Ned Ster, on Flickr


----------



## James in Sweden

DaisyBluebell said:


> *Guillam* certainly is a beautiful looking dog & I must admit I am very partial to a Pinscher. Only 9 months old and 2 owners already, people never seem to amaze me! Fingers crossed its 3rd time lucky for him, that cross is gonna need mental stimulation & will reward you two fold if you put in the time, very intelligent cross.
> 
> Look forward to seeing both dogs grow with some more pictures in time please, welcome to both of you.


Thank you *DaisyBluebell*!

He is indeed very intelligent and responding positively to our training. Without speculating too much, his first keeper was a new mother with a baby, and found it difficult to manage him. The second home was a young couple with a lot of love, but who both worked opposite daytime/nighttime shifts, so (probably) had very little time together to set a common standard for his behaviour. They were very sad to see him go, knowing that they probably hadn't had a fair chance with him. Although they are seven hours away from us, they both work in transportation, so we have given them an open invitation to visit us in the north if they happen to be driving this way.


----------



## MrChow

Took ted out for his first long walk today probably did about 4 miles, usually just take him to park at the end of my street. He loved the water and he's now knackered


----------



## Jem121




----------



## lullabydream

Jem121 said:


> View attachment 435254


Lovely to see your gang again, with your new addition!


----------



## Jem121




----------



## Boxerluver30

Jem121 said:


> View attachment 435641


Whos the new addition @Jem121 ? I've only seen your 3 jacks before


----------



## Jem121

Boxerluver30 said:


> Whos the new addition @Jem121 ? I've only seen your 3 jacks before


That's Ruby , got her last June


----------



## Mrtoad

Moley trying out the new harness


----------



## Kiva

Sleepy doggo


----------



## KoolK

MrChow said:


> Took ted out for his first long walk today probably did about 4 miles, usually just take him to park at the end of my street. He loved the water and he's now knackered
> View attachment 434763
> View attachment 434764


Awww adorable! What breed is this handsome pup? A Shiba inu?


----------



## Mrtoad

DUVET DOG 2 by geof worrall, on Flickr

after a great kibble feed,... a kip on our duvet


----------



## Mrtoad

MOLEY 1 by geof worrall, on Flickr

Moley is in the huff...i didnt give him a second treat from the fridge
he will be ok tomorrow


----------



## Matt Phillips

My Dog Yesterday, Here Is My Puppy Bulldog Learning To Play For The First Time


----------



## Mrtoad

MOLEY 05-20-3 by geof worrall, on Flickr

Moley is now 5 months old and is maturing
he now knows how to question my instructions and occassionally gives sarcastic looks
he knows where all the doggy treats are and the sound of the particular cupboard door opening, and the fridge door as well
soon he will be fitted with a crash tested harness...and can look out the window as we travel in the car
his nails need cut..!!


----------



## Mrtoad

Moley has been watchin a travelogue on egypt and fancies the big stone dog with the broken nose
started posing this afternoon

sphinx by geof worrall, on Flickr

he is doing some hieroglyphics in my wifes flower beds as a new game

cheers
geof


----------



## Dawnh20

We picked up our little girl on Saturday, so in love


----------



## lullabydream

Dawnh20 said:


> We picked up our little girl on Saturday, so in love
> View attachment 442624


Adorable 
@Boxer123 you need to see!


----------



## Boxer123

lullabydream said:


> Adorable
> @Boxer123 you need to see!


No I don't I'm so puppy broody ! Look at that beautiful little face.



Dawnh20 said:


> We picked up our little girl on Saturday, so in love
> View attachment 442624


What is her name ? she is so cute.


----------



## Dawnh20

Boxer123 said:


> No I don't I'm so puppy broody ! Look at that beautiful little face.
> 
> What is her name ? she is so cute.


She's called Luna


----------



## Boxer123

Dawnh20 said:


> She's called Luna


She is lovely how's she settling in?


----------



## Dawnh20

Boxer123 said:


> She is lovely how's she settling in?


First night was good, second night after a day of cuddles and being spoilt she was awful lol Monday she had her first jabs and introduced to the crate, she's since slept between midnight and almost 6!! And it's been a winner for the potty training too, not that we don't have accidents but it's always successful after having crate time, the accidents are my fault missing her sniffings. And apart from the nipping she's a charm! <3


----------



## Boxer123

Dawnh20 said:


> First night was good, second night after a day of cuddles and being spoilt she was awful lol Monday she had her first jabs and introduced to the crate, she's since slept between midnight and almost 6!! And it's been a winner for the potty training too, not that we don't have accidents but it's always successful after having crate time, the accidents are my fault missing her sniffings. And apart from the nipping she's a charm! <3


My Loki was renamed the crocodile in the evenings.


----------



## Dawnh20

Boxer123 said:


> My Loki was renamed the crocodile in the evenings.


i can quite imagine why! She's made my teen cry!


----------



## Boxer123

Dawnh20 said:


> View attachment 442625
> 
> 
> i can quite imagine why! She's made my teen cry!


It does pass I promise Loki made me cry more than once ! I definitely recommend frozen kongs and cold carrots to chew on.


----------



## Dawnh20

Boxer123 said:


> It does pass I promise Loki made me cry more than once ! I definitely recommend frozen kongs and cold carrots to chew on.


The kongs I've done for the crate and that's worked it's the play time nipping, the kids want to play and she very quickly gets super excited and nippy, it's definitely crocodile moments! Then she's so tired she has a long sleep lol


----------



## Mrtoad

Dawnh20 said:


> The kongs I've done for the crate and that's worked it's the play time nipping, the kids want to play and she very quickly gets super excited and nippy, it's definitely crocodile moments! Then she's so tired she has a long sleep lol


Moley does that as well....first its a lick on the face...then teeth out..next grab my arm and pull it up with both legs..finally the hump

if i push him away its fast breathing and running up and down the house with my old slipper....etc

then he subsides into being a cuddly puppy on the settee and falls asleep

he is 6 months and has magnificent testicles...could it be love?


----------



## Mrtoad

Moley and friend by geof worrall, on Flickr

moley now has a girlfriend...getting there


----------



## Nicola234

Morning walk


----------



## mcmidget

Yoyo 12 weeks yesterday. Currently resting her eyes not sleeping hahaha


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Simply Gorgeous x


----------



## Sweetiz

Evie always climbs on my desk she has to be near me no matter what. I love her so much <3 She always makes me laugh the way she just flattens out her body like that haha


----------



## hamsterlover123

Caught him getting his favorite chew toy!


----------



## raysmyheart

hamsterlover123 said:


> View attachment 464944
> Caught him getting his favorite chew toy!


Oh, he is adorable @hamsterlover123 and looks like he wants to play!


----------



## DaisyBluebell

Emma home after a good play with 3 friends ! Owners all socially distanced but NO social distancing by the dogs


----------



## David Lemon

Luna the Lurcher the centurion of the garden.


----------



## Beth78

David Lemon said:


> Luna the Lurcher the centurion of the garden.
> 
> View attachment 466132


Oh wow What a beautiful beast, love her ears.


----------



## David Lemon

Beth78 said:


> Oh wow What a beautiful beast, love her ears.


Her ears popped at about 6 months, from her border collie granny....the rest whippet and greyhound. She is a fabulous wee dog.


----------



## Nicola234

David Lemon said:


> Her ears popped at about 6 months, from her border collie granny....the rest whippet and greyhound. She is a fabulous wee dog.


She is stunning! Love the ears


----------



## DaisyBluebell

David Lemon said:


> Luna the Lurcher the centurion of the garden.
> 
> View attachment 466132


Stunning dog, Keep a very close eye on that one, I'd be tempted to steal her away myself - utterly gorgeous


----------



## Acidic Angel

OK so please ignore A. The missing fence panels, hopefully getting those replaced soon and B. Hazels foot. Her nails are not that long, I promise, the wide angle shot and the fact that her foot was front and centre dangling off the chair is not helping  Her back ones also look really long in this photo, but when she's stood up they aren't touching the floor or anything, I can only assume it's how she's got her foot curled.

Anyway, all that aside, me and Hazel did some sunbathing this afternoon, I was out there for ONE HOUR reading my book, with SPF50 lathered on me, I still burnt by the look, and feel, of my arms and chest :Arghh









Oh and yes, she did indeed choose to use the chair I was resting my feet on to sit in the sun


----------



## Jessie Adams

mcmidget said:


> Yoyo 12 weeks yesterday. Currently resting her eyes not sleeping hahaha


Awwwww !!! She reminds me of my dog Bella bit.ly/3w0agew


----------



## Tawny75

Trixie, 11 months today and no, she did not roll in fox poo this evening and cover her lovely new harness and her training lead!


----------



## Boxer123

Tawny75 said:


> View attachment 471490
> Trixie, 11 months today and no, she did not roll in fox poo this evening and cover her lovely new harness and her training lead!


I wouldn't believe she would look at that face.


----------



## mrs phas

Roxy, having stolen half a loaf, took it to her crate and started growling at everyone, so I went and shut the door as I don't need my oldies hurt 
This was her reaction 
Excuse the mess she'd been having a mad half hour








in


----------



## gwd

hey gang. it's been awhile and judy mentioned this forum as i see that the positively forum isn't running any longer.


----------



## Jessica20

Gosh I just had a scare.

i was in bed watching a movie when my mother comes shouting up the stairs yelling that our chihuahua Bella is dieing! Immediately I rush out the room to see my mum holding Bella who was foaming at her mouth and her mouth shut. She looked like she was having a fit.

Our local vet is closed and the only other one I’m out area was a good 20 minutes away. 

is right now I’m running on adrenaline and all I can thing to do is try to get Bella’s mouth open, so I try to pry her mouth open however her jaw is clamped shut, I literally force my thumb in-between her teeth and stick my thumb down her throat to see if I can feel anything, I can’t feel anything I pull my thumb back out which was covered in blood, I was panicking even more thinking the worse, then I realised it was my blood. 

Bella’s teeth had left multiple puncture wounds on my thumb, however Bella her out two pained whimpers and then started breathing again or whatever it was stopped. (I truly don’t know what happened.) 

bella is back to normal just to be sure I put my thumb back down (thankfully her jaw isn’t locked anymore) and them a torch thankfully I don’t see anything and Bella’s back to normal. 

I then get my other to help me sterilise my thumb and then bandage it. 

This only happened moments ago and now I’m back in bed, Bella and my mother are downstairs.


----------



## Boggins

My daughter found an old film from her childhood: Barbie Swan Lake, on YouTube. Our 4 month old puppy was fascinated and sat staring at the screen at all the parts with animals. This has happened several times apparently and helps her go to sleep!


----------



## JustPeachy

When your pup steals your fave seat in the garden


----------



## raysmyheart

JustPeachy said:


> When your pup steals your fave seat in the garden


Such an absolutely adorable pup and an amazing photo! ♥ @JustPeachy . Maybe he will share a seat with you?


----------



## JustPeachy

raysmyheart said:


> Such an absolutely adorable pup and an amazing photo! ♥ @JustPeachy . Maybe he will share a seat with you?


Thankyou yes he's a cutie but always upto mischief he stole a cake box off the coffee table yesterday when I had friends over then Got his head jammed in it running about like a loon, I've attached a pic as he made us laugh


----------



## ADAMHOSAANE

Wow


----------



## mrs phas

I have a new wig. 
He was far more comfortable than I was


----------



## Soph x

Working from home today to stop this one from eating her bandage off. Think she was feeling a little sorry for herself!


----------



## pitbull91

shadowmare said:


> So I saw this thread on another forum and thought we could have one too! This thread is basically for everyone to share just ONE snapshot from your day. It can be a nice artsy picture of your dog with a sunset behind, a puppy learning his first trick or your dog doing something naughty that you cought on your phone camera.
> I will start with a picture of Axel from tonight. OH's dad gave us a bone that he got from the butchers and I thought it was a great chance to work on his "wait":ihih: After 15 seconds he took his "can I eat already, mum?" position:lol:





Wildmoor said:


> My oldie has DM so to keep him mobile I do longer walks at weekends and like to take him somewhere different - today we went to Hardcastle Crags near Hebden Bridge lovely walk a bit hard for him in places, last week we went to the reservoir above the Shepherds rest in Todmorden





MollySmith said:


> This from our dusk lead walk today in Cambridge. We usually walk on the other side but it was impassable today, you can't see the path.


Lot of Beautiful pictures. Good to see


----------

